# Givenchy Cosmetics



## Antigone (Mar 28, 2013)

Sam of Pixiwoo made me want Le Rouge 205 Fuchsia Irresistible so badly.

  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2WZKwiV4NU

  	How is the quality of their lipsticks? Smell/taste? Pigment/staying power?

  	How are the rest of the cosmetics?


----------



## katred (Mar 28, 2013)

Antigone said:


> Sam of Pixiwoo made me want Le Rouge 205 Fuchsia Irresistible so badly.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2WZKwiV4NU
> 
> ...


  	I haven't tried one of the new lipsticks, but the other products of theirs I've tried have been very good, in keeping with what you'd expect from a brand like Dior, for instance. Their Noir Couture mascara is phenomenal. Their Gelee Interdit glosses are sheer but nice. The one lipstick I have from them is older (well, 2011 Spring) and is the most gorgeous orange lipstick I have ever seen.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 29, 2013)

I have four of the old lipsticks and love them, just like katred said in the same category as any other high end . love the blushes too. if you like matte and kind of easy to apply

  	their prisme libre is the best loose powder on the market. unfortunately discontinued from the us

  	glosses are really good too

  	i also used cleanser for face, it was great and  very gentle


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 29, 2013)

Antigone said:


> Sam of Pixiwoo made me want Le Rouge 205 Fuchsia Irresistible so badly.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2WZKwiV4NU
> 
> ...


  	Givenchy le Rouge is couture and high end, the texture is smooth and good and the packaging is really pretty. But honestly it's not better than any luxury lipstick and it's pricey ( 33 € here ). The formula is very good though, but most brands do have very good formulas now. I have some new Smart lipsticks by Kiko here ( 3,90 € ! ) the formula is similar and the colours are great.
  	The Diorific are very good too, the Chanel RA too, some MAC and Nars lipsticks too, it's difficult to make a choice but if you search for a very couture lipstick Le Rouge is for you.


----------



## Antigone (Apr 5, 2013)

I actually really like the shade Sam of Pixiwoo is wearing. This will be my first Givenchy lippie, if ever.

  	However I'm having a hard time because I don't like lipstick that has a taste/smell.


----------



## User38 (Apr 5, 2013)

~~ Home on a Friday night ~~.. 

  	Antigone, I asked Shypo (waves to C!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) to grab me one that precise shade of ls from Givenchy.. I have a number of Givenchy ls and products.  I love them.  The taste/smell is not bothersome, but then I am only susceptible to rancid and overly perfumed products.  The shade made me want it immediately as I don't have anything in my ginormous stash like it.






 Katred.. I recovered from my illness and have had a slight relapse.   I need a long long long vacation to recover. My work and personal life is killing me.


----------



## Antigone (Apr 5, 2013)

^Do let me know how it taste/smell!

  	If it tastes and smells like the Rimmel Kate lippies I cannot stand those 

  	But I am inlove with the shade <3

  	Is the shade similar to NARS Satin Lip Pencil in Yu? I just bought that!


----------



## User38 (Apr 5, 2013)

Givenchy has no taste and has a soft texture..

  	will let you know about the smell once I get it.. right now I have a stuffed nose anyway.. ha... the colour:  unlike any I own, so I will put up with the slight scent if any.


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 5, 2013)

I can't wait to see Fuchsia Irresistible. There is a matching nail polish too, and I think I have to get it too.


----------



## Antigone (Apr 7, 2013)

Chanel VA is my HG. So I am naturally curious about this:

  	http://www.sephora.com/fluid-foundation-airy-light-mat-radiance-spf-20-pa-P375168?skuId=1443837

  	Anyone tried this?


----------



## Antigone (Apr 7, 2013)

HerGreyness said:


> Givenchy has no taste and has a soft texture..
> 
> will let you know about the smell once I get it.. right now I have a stuffed nose anyway.. ha... the colour:  unlike any I own, so I will put up with the slight scent if any.


  	Please do. I'm excited!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 1, 2013)

I saw the Le Rouge and the nail polishes. The tube is fatter than the usual lipstick tube. I smelt the lipstick and it was a light floral scent, nothing too fruity which I dislike. I tried Fuchsia Irresistible and Hibiscus Exclusif on my lips. They glided on and were pigmented and matte. I left FI on and after a short while my lips felt dry, but I always have dry lips. FI left an even stain on my lips. HE is a beautiiful, soft pink while FI is bright and intense. I swatched it next to Schiap and you can see below that FI is much more fuchsia and intense. I also tried the matching FI nail polish and they are exactly matching. I came back with the lipstick. 

  	I really like Rouge Interdit in 21 Vamp Pink. I haven't been to Givenchy counter much so I've not played with their products. There is a matching gloss for FI, which is Gloss Interdit 07 Glamorous Fuchsia. So those who prefer something more moist might consider getting it instead.

  	2nd column with four colours, top to bottom: Rose Taffetas, Schiap, Fuchsia Irresistible, Hibiscus Exclusif
  	To the right one Schiap is Glamorous Fuchisa gloss.
  	To the left of Schiap is Vamp Pink. Below, I can't remember the two LR colours.


----------



## katred (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for the review and swatches MissQQ!! I'm curious to try this formula but I'm not sure what's going on with it. Sephora had it up in displays a couple of weeks ago, but I haven't yet seen any actual stock in stores, just the displays. I'm a little nervous of the dryness, since I work in an extremely dry office (dry enough that I can't wear lipstick every day- I have to switch to a gloss at least once or twice during the week).


----------



## Miss QQ (May 6, 2013)

I know what you mean. I spend most of my time in an air-con environment too and I have dry lips to begin with. Most of the time I wear a bit lipgloss on top of lipstick or just lipgloss. I have been playing with the applications. I applied it over lip balm and felt it was dry, so I topped it with gloss. After an hour or so, my lips didn't feel dry and the colour was almost gone after eating and drinking, so I applied the lipstick directly and for the half a day, with about 2 or 3 more applications, my lips didn't feel dry or uncomfortable. So I feel that if your lips are well moisturised to start with, the lipstick will not dry out your lips if you wear it for half to a day. I don't really like the scent but it doesn't bother me enough to not to wear the lipstick. I like the colour very much!


----------



## LiliV (Jun 25, 2013)

I really want to try the new Teint Couture foundation that's coming in August.  I'm hoping that my current foundation bottle (Burberry Velvet) lasts until it launches, I don't want to have to buy a refill when I'm planning on switching and then have it lay around.  I'm going to be in Paris in July, I'm hoping I can find it when I'm there so that I don't have to worry about running out of mine now.  It looks like a formula I'll really love!  I've been foundation hunting ever since they discontinued YSL Teint Resist and still haven't found one I like as much


----------



## LiliV (Jul 17, 2013)

The Teint Couture foundation is available on Sephora.com now but the shades are wrong. They have Porcelain listed as number 8, which is the darkest number...


----------



## mymacaddiction (Jul 24, 2013)

LiliV said:


> The Teint Couture foundation is available on Sephora.com now but the shades are wrong. They have Porcelain listed as number 8, which is the darkest number...


  They are all fixed now. I emailed them about the same thing yesterday. I can't wait to try this foundation. It looks amazing!!


----------



## LiliV (Aug 13, 2013)

My Teint Couture came in today and so far I really like it.  It definitely is one of those "second skin" foundations like it claims, you really cannot see it at all on your skin and it leaves a nice smooth surface and illuminated look (not like a highlighter, I mean more glowy skin).  It's also light coverage which I like, but I need a little more in certain areas (mainly around my nose and chin) to cover up my redness.  If you have problem areas, I definitely recommend layering it.  The biggest thing with any foundation for me is lasting power since I have oily skin, so we'll see how well it holds it up over today.  As long as it holds my oil off for a decent amount of time I will definitely be repurchasing in the future!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 21, 2013)

LiliV - Is the finish and texture similar to Armani's Maestro? Which shade did you buy?

  	We can see the shades here.

  	http://www.makeup4all.com/givenchy-teint-couture-long-wearing-fluid-foundation-and-long-wearing-compact-for-fall-2013/


----------



## LiliV (Aug 21, 2013)

Miss QQ said:


> LiliV - Is the finish and texture similar to Armani's Maestro? Which shade did you buy?  We can see the shades here.  http://www.makeup4all.com/givenchy-...ation-and-long-wearing-compact-for-fall-2013/


  I've never tried Maestro, so I'm not sure.  It reminds me quite a bit of YSL Teint Resist which was my holy grail before it got discontinued.  It's a very thin texture, with sheer coverage and blends in with your skin really easily without being visible.  My skin looks realy nice with it on and I don't have any caking in spots or anything, it looks very "second skin".  I got shade #2 Elegant Shell I think it matches me really well as I'm pretty pale (probably around NW 10/15 in Mac).  The wear time is impressive too, I really don't feel like I'm an oil monster with this foundation which is a huge thing for me! Lol


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 22, 2013)

I've never tried YSL Teint Resist. This Givenchy is launching at my counter soon, and I'm curious to try. Hopefully I can get a sample in my shade, probably Shell Too. Do you set with powder?


----------



## LiliV (Aug 22, 2013)

Miss QQ said:


> I've never tried YSL Teint Resist. This Givenchy is launching at my counter soon, and I'm curious to try. Hopefully I can get a sample in my shade, probably Shell Too. Do you set with powder?


  Yes I use powder (Nars Light Reflecting Loose) because of my oily skin.  I think normal to dry skin types can probably get away with not setting this foundation but for me I have to set everything.  The finish is pretty natural, maybe a little bit on the dewy side, but in a way that doesn't look like obvious make up if that makes sense lol I get about 6 hours before oil comes through too which for me is fantastic, and with this foundation it only seems to be on my nose (always my most oily zone) as opposed to my cheeks and chin too so I'm really loving it!


----------



## LiliV (Aug 22, 2013)

Miss QQ, this is a photo after about 5 hours of wear (no touch ups) so my nose is a little shiny, but I think this shows the finish really well, it's very natural and brightening


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 22, 2013)

Your skin looks flawless! You are beautiful! What are you wearing on your lips and cheeks? I definitely want to check out this foundation.

  	Not sure if we have seen this before - the fall collection. Curious about the palette, and I like the pink lipstick!

  	http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/05/givenchy-beauty-autumn-winter-2013-soir-dexception.html


----------



## LiliV (Aug 23, 2013)

Miss QQ said:


> Your skin looks flawless! You are beautiful! What are you wearing on your lips and cheeks? I definitely want to check out this foundation.


  Thanks!  My lips is Mac Sushi Kiss applied lightly with a lip balm over it and my cheeks is NYX Pinched blush (one of my favs!)


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 6, 2013)

Some info and pics on the holiday collection.

  http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/09/givenchy-christmas-2013.html

  http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/09/givenchy-holiday-2013-ondulations-dor.html

  The lash sparkles look very fun, but my lashes aren't long and I wonder if the effect can be seen on my lashes. I can't wait to see Violine Precieux Le Rouge, it sounds like something plummy.

  Anyway, I forgot to check out the Teint Couture foundation. Note me myself to check it out soon.


----------



## katred (Sep 6, 2013)

Miss QQ said:


> Some info and pics on the holiday collection.
> 
> http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/09/givenchy-christmas-2013.html
> 
> ...


  So pretty! I'm likewise curious about the red/ plum/ burgundy lipstick. I still haven't tried Le Rouge, not because I'm not interested in the formula, but frankly because I don't find the shades themselves that exciting or unique. I'm really looking for an excuse here!


----------



## LiliV (Sep 6, 2013)

I loveeeeeee the lipstick packaging!


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Sep 6, 2013)

katred said:


> So pretty! I'm likewise curious about the red/ plum/ burgundy lipstick. I still haven't tried Le Rouge, not because I'm not interested in the formula, but frankly because I don't find the shades themselves that exciting or unique. I'm really looking for an excuse here!


  Me too! I swatched a bunch at sephora last weekend, and I didn't see any must haves. I'm interested in these two, though I'll still have to see swatches first.


----------



## pnfpn (Sep 6, 2013)

There's a few more pics on Allura: http://www.allurabeauty.com/2013/givenchy-ondulations-precieuses-collection-holiday-2013/

  I think I'm going to get everything but the nail polishes.

  I'm a recent convert to the Le Rouges after I got Brun Vintage. I've worn it every day since I got it. Why didn't I get this sooner?!


----------



## LiliV (Sep 6, 2013)

I haven't tried the new lipsticks yet but there's a few shades on my wish list! I like the Rouge Interdit line too but I haven't bought any of those in a while


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 7, 2013)

Miss QQ said:


> LiliV - Is the finish and texture similar to Armani's Maestro? Which shade did you buy?
> 
> We can see the shades here.
> 
> http://www.makeup4all.com/givenchy-teint-couture-long-wearing-fluid-foundation-and-long-wearing-compact-for-fall-2013/


  Not similar to Maestro. The Armani version is even 'thinner' (nearly like water) and sets very fast and dries matte. Teint Couture is thin, but gel-like. It takes a little longer to set, and the finish is 'radiant' demi-matte. I can see the Armani version being better for oily skin types... and Givenchy better for combination or drier skin types.

  Although there is SPF in Teint Couture, I've had no issues with flashback. My only complaint is the color range. Limited.


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 7, 2013)

I saw Teint Couture at Sephora but the lighting was terrible. I could not tell which shade would match me, but the SA said 03 for both the liquid and powder for me. The liquid felt light but yeh, it wasn't as thin as Maestro. I like the consistency and it didn't have any particular scent too. The packaging of the powder is stunning! I wanted to take it home just because of the packaging. It is not refillable though. The powder itself felt very smooth and fine. I think I'll get both the liquid and the powder, but first I must get a colour matching. There is another counter which the lighting could be better, I certainly hope so.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 7, 2013)

Ingenue said:


> Not similar to Maestro. The Armani version is even 'thinner' (nearly like water) and sets very fast and dries matte. Teint Couture is thin, but gel-like. It takes a little longer to set, and the finish is 'radiant' demi-matte. I can see the Armani version being better for oily skin types... and Givenchy better for combination or drier skin types.  Although there is SPF in Teint Couture, I've had no issues with flashback. My only complaint is the color range. Limited.


  It's good to know that this foundation is much better than it seemed when I played with it a few weeks ago. I played with it again today and I plan on giving it a try next week hopefully. I really want a new foundation now since the Nars one disappointed me.


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 9, 2013)

You  may really like this one Shontay. Double check the ingredients though. Didn't you have an issue with the YSL version? This one has the same kind of finish... sort of a radiant demi matte. I wore it last night and it set very nicely:




  It even held up in 102 degree weather (I used a primer to help it stay put). It definitely wears very natural. No foundation 'mask' with this one at all.


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 9, 2013)

From the holiday collection I'm only interested in the gold nail polish, the rest looks pretty but it's not for me.
  I'm kinda interested in the Couture foundation too, but looks like we're only getting very few of the shades here, and not the pinkish one which probably would be the one I need.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 9, 2013)

Givenchy is always so limited with the foundation shades. Such a shame


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 9, 2013)

I agree Monsy. I made a little noise about it on my blog. I don't understand the end goal of this company. 8 shades is hardly enough to cover everyone. What's sad is, it's a really lovely foundation formulation. If you can find a match, I definitely recommend it.


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 9, 2013)

I just checked online, six of the liquid foundation shades are available here and only four of the compact one.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 9, 2013)

Ingenue said:


> You  may really like this one Shontay. Double check the ingredients though. Didn't you have an issue with the YSL version? This one has the same kind of finish... sort of a radiant demi matte. I wore it last night and it set very nicely:
> 
> It even held up in 102 degree weather (I used a primer to help it stay put). It definitely wears very natural. No foundation 'mask' with this one at all.


  It looks great on you.   I am paranoid about the ingredients. I read the ingredients online and when I went to see it in person. It didn't mention bismuth oxychloride, but I'm still a little nervous. I'm starting to think it's not worth it. I'm thinking if I try this and break out I'll end up feeling like I should've just went to D&G like I planned.   Yeah, I think I just talked myself out of this. I just wish D&G had a pump.


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks Shontay! And yeah... I understand being paranoid about a foundation mucking up your skin. I've been there. And it's not worth the $$ if it doesn't work.


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 17, 2013)

I went on a haul at Sephora and came back with Teint Couture liquid 03, Teint Couture compact 01, Prisme Libre 01 and Le Prisme Visage Mat Soft Compact 01, which is the pressed version of the loose powder. Crazy, I know, getting so many powders. There was a promotion so I got 2 bags, one of which is a laptop bag and has the Givenchy Parfums logo and very Givenchy style. I haven't tried my purchases yet, but I tried the powders at the store and loved the effect. The packaging are cute too! The loose powder and TC liquid foundation are expensive, 20g and 25ml. The TC compact is also non-refillable, bummer!


----------



## Monsy (Sep 17, 2013)

prisme libre is fantastic!!


----------



## pnfpn (Oct 17, 2013)

http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/10/givenchy-beauty-spring-2014.html

  That mascara looks super interesting as a colour. I hate those wands though :\


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the link! I found some promo pics as well:

DIARY daily: Givenchy unveils Over Rose SS14 collection & Ombre Couture eye shadows

  I'm interested in the cream shadows, but taking a closer look at the shade range, most of the colours look too dark for me. The taupe/brown one in the middle is the only one I would wear, I think.

  If the Prismissime was all neutrals, I'd be all over it.


----------



## LiliV (Oct 17, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Thanks for the link! I found some promo pics as well:  DIARY daily: Givenchy unveils Over Rose SS14 collection & Ombre Couture eye shadows  I'm interested in the cream shadows, but taking a closer look at the shade range, most of the colours look too dark for me. The taupe/brown one in the middle is the only one I would wear, I think.  If the Prismissime was all neutrals, I'd be all over it.


  The cream shadows look interesting!


----------



## baxterina (Oct 17, 2013)

LiliV said:


> Miss QQ, this is a photo after about 5 hours of wear (no touch ups) so my nose is a little shiny, but I think this shows the finish really well, it's very natural and brightening


  Wow. You look so natural and so beautiful. This foundation is worthy to check it out.


----------



## LiliV (Oct 17, 2013)

baxterina said:


> Wow. You look so natural and so beautiful. This foundation is worthy to check it out.


  Thank you!  I really love the foundation, it's exactly what I like in terms of coverage


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 17, 2013)

The spring collection is beautiful. The cheek and lip palette reminds me of a Chanel lip palette I got in Christmas 2006. It's my first Chanel makeup! It also has 9 colours arranged in 3s. The eye quad looks pretty too. It seems like pink eyeshadow is in the trend now. I'll probably pass the pink mascara. Curious about the new cream eyeshadows, every brand is coming out with theirs!


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Oct 23, 2013)

Temptalia's review of the palette: http://www.temptalia.com/giorgio-armani-eccentrico-face-palette-review-photos-swatches#more-142682

  I was hoping it would be similar to the Meteorites but it is more of a blush. I like the compact though.


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 23, 2013)

vaisforluvrs said:


> Temptalia's review of the palette: http://www.temptalia.com/giorgio-armani-eccentrico-face-palette-review-photos-swatches#more-142682
> 
> I was hoping it would be similar to the Meteorites but it is more of a blush. I like the compact though.


  Wrong thread


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Oct 23, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Wrong thread


Oops! Sorry


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 21, 2014)

I am _dying _over the summer collection! The bronzing powder looks just stunning.

Givenchy Croisiere Summer 2014 ‹ British Beauty Blogger


  I'm wondering if there a different shades, because it looks lighter in these pics:

pinkzapoppin - Givenchy Sommer Kollektion 2014 Croisiere Terre Exotique


----------



## Monsy (Feb 21, 2014)

OMG this looks stunning
  I hope it will be available in the US


----------



## pnfpn (Feb 21, 2014)

I think it is just BBB's lighting!

  I really want the darker lipstick, bronzer and the ombre couture. Can't wait for this to arrive!


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 21, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> *I think it is just BBB's lighting!*
> 
> I really want the darker lipstick, bronzer and the ombre couture. Can't wait for this to arrive!


  Then it doesn't look that bronzey after all, more like a ''healthy glow'' powder. I'm pretty sure I'll get this, it looks way to good to pass up.
  edit: found some more pics, there's 16 g in it, so it's a decent amount of product. I hope the price won't be too steep.

  The Ombre Cotoure looks amazing as well, I just wouldn't know what to do with it.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 21, 2014)

_Poudre Terre Exotique_, *Givenchy*, _№ 2 Douce Croisière_

  ^^looks like there are different shades, because it says No2?

  source: Билеты в лето: средства с эффектом загара - Make-up - Все о макияже на ETOYA.RU!


----------



## Monsy (Feb 21, 2014)

i think it might be the same product that they already have, their healthy glow powder, just in the limited edition. and it looks like shade number 2


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 21, 2014)

Monsy said:


> *i think it might be the same product that they already have, their healthy glow powder, *just in the limited edition. and it looks like shade number 2


  Possibly... I still want it, lol.

  I looked up the permanent healthy glow powder and it contains only 7g? So maybe it's a different formula but comes in the same shades? Otherwise it would be a great deal getting that much more product.


----------



## LiliV (Feb 21, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I am _dying_ over the summer collection! The bronzing powder looks just stunning.  Givenchy Croisiere Summer 2014 ‹ British Beauty Blogger   I'm wondering if there a different shades, because it looks lighter in these pics:  pinkzapoppin - Givenchy Sommer Kollektion 2014 Croisiere Terre Exotique


  That bronzer looks crazy!  Lol I love that red orange lipstick too


----------



## pnfpn (Feb 21, 2014)

I will ask my counter guy nearer the time of release, probably 2-3 weeks beforehand. Also so I can see if he has it in already for me to buy early >


  Anyway to add to this stuff I just got done finishing my pictures and things for one of the Ombre Coutures I bought last month. 3 Rose Dentelle. Here's an album of swatches and things.I didn't put the review on my blog yet but here's a quick summary of why that shade is the tits.

  http://imgur.com/a/Dmqgs

  As for the shadow itself I love it. I tested it for a few weeks with primer on 1 eye and none on the other. On both eyes it never creased or faded and I  could wear it for 12 hours with it still looking fresh. It's creamy from the first touch and doesn't need warming up to apply. It doesn't tug either, it just glides on and looks perfect. Shadows on top adhere well and can be blended in super easily. 

  I want to test the more shimmery ones but I really liked this particular shade.


----------



## LiliV (Feb 21, 2014)

^ I've never tried the Ombre Coutures before but it looks really nice!


----------



## pnfpn (Feb 21, 2014)

I think you only just got them in the US recently.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 23, 2014)

There will be two blushes/bronzers in the summer collection as well:

Givenchy Croisiere Summer 2014 – Sneak Peek – Beauty Trends and Latest Makeup Collections | Chic Profile


----------



## Monsy (Feb 23, 2014)

beautiful


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 24, 2014)

Beautiful! The blushes are nice surprises! The bronzer is beautiful, for some reason it resembles a biscuit to me. Lol. I'm excited about the orange Ombre Couture. Givenchy is slow to launch new collections at my counter, we haven't gotten the spring yet.  pnfpn - Thanks for the review on the Ombre Couture. Sounds promising!


----------



## Monsy (Mar 24, 2014)

Do we have any info when is the summer collection coming out and is it going to be available in the us?


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 27, 2014)

So I did some snooping around after hearing about a new white powder and found this:

  Poudre Première Prisme Libre Givenchy




GIVENCHY | VK

  The regular loose powder seems to be getting repackaged as well:

Poudre Première Prisme Libre Givenchy - beauty news

  So I'm assuming the compact powder will get the new packaging too, and other products like the blushes will follow as well.
  I'm expecting a price increase with this new packaging.


----------



## MACina (Mar 27, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> So I did some snooping around after hearing about a new white powder and found this:
> 
> Poudre Première Prisme Libre Givenchy
> 
> ...


 





....whoaaa....very tempted by the white powder!


The packaging is


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 27, 2014)

Monsy said:


> Do we have any info when is the summer collection coming out and is it going to be available in the us?


It is available in France, I guess you'll have it on counters soon ?


----------



## Monsy (Mar 27, 2014)

Givenchy is barely available anywhere. Sephora only and only certain ones. And mostly only permanent items, unfortunately. I have feeling this will not even show up in the us


----------



## AutumnMoon (Mar 27, 2014)

Monsy said:


> Givenchy is barely available anywhere. Sephora only and only certain ones. And mostly only permanent items, unfortunately. I have feeling this will not even show up in the us


  I know! That sucks because their lipsticks are amazing. I love the soft scent and how well they treat my lips. I am stocking up on the Sephora sale


----------



## Monsy (Mar 27, 2014)

I agree givenchy is so underrated in the usa. it's unfair they have amazing products and the most beautiful packaging

  couple of days ago they shut down official givenchy usa website too...


----------



## User38 (Mar 27, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> So I did some snooping around after hearing about a new white powder and found this:
> 
> Poudre Première Prisme Libre Givenchy
> 
> ...


 
  I have the older version, which is lovely.  This one is all white?  auuu.. I love kabuki face.. lol


----------



## AutumnMoon (Mar 27, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I agree givenchy is so underrated in the usa. it's unfair they have amazing products and the most beautiful packaging
> 
> couple of days ago they shut down official givenchy usa website too...


  What???? Noooooo


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I have the older version, which is lovely.  This one is all white?  auuu.. I love kabuki face.. lol


  All white. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[email protected] | One to look forward to from @Givenchy 'That secret 'retouch' powder all makeu... | Webstagram

  I have the current one they have with blue, green, pink, white. It feels a little dry, but I really want to try this new one. Maybe it has a better formula.


----------



## User38 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Naynadine (Mar 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


>


  Have you by any chance tried the new YSL Souffle powder? I'm wondering if it's worth getting. Not that I need more loose powders...


----------



## User38 (Mar 27, 2014)

not yet.. but now that you mention it, I will make a bee line on Sat.. lol


----------



## Monsy (Mar 27, 2014)

I absolutely love love givenchy loose powder .the best one out there


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> not yet.. but now that you mention it, I will make a bee line on Sat.. lol









 Let me know how you like it if you try it.


----------



## MACina (Mar 27, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> *All white.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  All white??? I am sold on it


----------



## MACina (Mar 27, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Let me know how you like it if you try it.


  Can' t wait to hear your thoughts either!


----------



## pnfpn (Mar 28, 2014)

The summer stuff is up on Debenhams here now so I imagine you guys in the US should get it in 1-3 weeks or so. I hope! I should be ordering mine quite soon, planning on the lipsticks and the bronzer. Can't wait!


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 7, 2014)

I saw the new powders (Poudre Premier and the new Poudre Libre) on a german site. They only contain 12g, formerly 20g, but the price is the same! I know I said I expected a price increase, but not like _that_. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  47€ for just 12g is a lot. At that price point it has to be outstanding for me to buy it.


----------



## User38 (Apr 7, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I saw the new powders (Poudre Premier and the new Poudre Libre) on a german site. They only contain 12g, formerly 20g, but the price is the same! I know I said I expected a price increase, but not like _that_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  the white powder?

  hell no... I am going back to the stock market.. lol


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 7, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> the white powder?
> 
> hell no... I am going back to the stock market.. lol


  Yes, the white one and also the new/repackaged multi-color ones.


----------



## baxterina (Apr 11, 2014)

My latest obsession
  Euphoric Pink Prismissime - part of Spring look 2014
  Cheek&Lip palette
  Pniks and corals...what's not to love ?


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 14, 2014)

Fall collection ''Extravagancia'':




Makeup 2014: Givenchy’s Fall 2014 Makeup Line l Style.com/Arabia


----------



## baxterina (Apr 14, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Fall collection ''Extravagancia'':
> 
> Makeup 2014: Givenchy’s Fall 2014 Makeup Line l Style.com/Arabia


  Fall is safe time for my credit.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 14, 2014)

I just want to know what's in the compact. I guess it's not a blush since there's already the gel one. So unless there's an amazing LE powder in there I can skip this collection. Pretty to look at, but don't need any of it.


----------



## baxterina (Apr 14, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I just want to know what's in the compact. I guess it's not a blush since there's already the gel one. So unless there's an amazing LE powder in there I can skip this collection. Pretty to look at, but don't need any of it.


  It may be LE powder or highlighter   Something that makes this collection special But since today amazing LE means YSL Rosy Blush and for long nothing more


----------



## Monsy (Apr 14, 2014)

not even summer came to usa... damn it. I am so frustrated that givenchy is almost unavailable here


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 14, 2014)

I didn ´ t know Givenchy was not available in the US, I hope there is an international website where you can find the brand.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 14, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I didn ´ t know Givenchy was not available in the US, I hope there is an international website where you can find the brand.


  it is only trough sephora but most of the LE collections never arrive


----------



## kon v palto (Apr 17, 2014)

Givenchy Fall 2014 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  http://sobaka-sobakova.livejournal.com/91624.html


----------



## pnfpn (Apr 19, 2014)

Is that a cream blush in the top right? I don't care what it is, I need it. That lipstick is such a lovely colour too. Givenchy takes so much of my cash lately!


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 19, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> Is that a cream blush in the top right? I don't care what it is, I need it. That lipstick is such a lovely colour too. Givenchy takes so much of my cash lately!


I think it's a gel formula in fact, Givenchy ate my wallet too ( esp. because I purchased several le Rouge lipsticks, they are so great in every way )


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 19, 2014)

Le Rouge in " Rose Précieux " ( LE ), " Rose Dentelle ", " Carmin Escarpin " and " Fruit Défendu " ( LE )


----------



## katred (Apr 20, 2014)

The seasonal collections never make it here either. Too bad, because I've definitely seen items I wanted.


----------



## pnfpn (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm usually willing to forward things on


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 20, 2014)

katred said:


> The seasonal collections never make it here either. Too bad, because I've definitely seen items I wanted.


Feel free to ask Katred  the seasonal collections can be pretty, I love Over Rose ( but I am a huge fan of pink ), the summer one is very pretty too. The permanent collection is getting better and more classy ( lipsticks, powders etc.. ), I am becoming a Givenchy woman but it took time I must say.


----------



## baxterina (Apr 21, 2014)

Le Rouge Givenchy 202 Rose Dressing - between coral and pink


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 21, 2014)

I saw Givenchy at Barney's recently.  I don't know much about the brand so I only glanced at it.  I didn't see that bronzer that was posted recently although I did see some bronzers.  What was in the summer collection of interest?  I plan to go back in another two weeks or so when I have some more money so I can buy a perfume.  I can stop and look then.

  Oh I did see the pink lipstick palette at a Sephora last week too.  I was surprised to see it but it didn't work for me.  Any other products I should check out?


----------



## baxterina (Apr 21, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I saw Givenchy at Barney's recently.  I don't know much about the brand so I only glanced at it.  I didn't see that bronzer that was posted recently although I did see some bronzers.  What was in the summer collection of interest?  I plan to go back in another two weeks or so when I have some more money so I can buy a perfume.  I can stop and look then.  Oh I did see the pink lipstick palette at a Sephora last week too.  I was surprised to see it but it didn't work for me.  Any other products I should check out?


  I didn't have anything from Givenchy for a long time To me it is the brand that does't have real MUST HAVE Nice lipstick. Nice blushes - one in soft orange. But nothing totally alluring


----------



## Monsy (Apr 21, 2014)

I think their loose powder is a must have.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 21, 2014)

baxterina said:


> Le Rouge Givenchy 202 Rose Dressing - between coral and pink


   This is very pretty indeed !


----------



## baxterina (Apr 21, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> This is very pretty indeed !


  Have so many flowers now  Every lipstick looks beautiful with them.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 21, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I saw Givenchy at Barney's recently.  I don't know much about the brand so I only glanced at it.  I didn't see that bronzer that was posted recently although I did see some bronzers.  What was in the summer collection of interest?  I plan to go back in another two weeks or so when I have some more money so I can buy a perfume.  I can stop and look then.
> 
> Oh I did see the pink lipstick palette at a Sephora last week too.  I was surprised to see it but it didn't work for me.  Any other products I should check out?


  I think the blushes are amazing! So finely milled. And I love the Acti'mine base.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 21, 2014)

Le Rouge is truly amazing ( colour, texture, packaging ), it won awards and prizes here, I second that, great lipstick !


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Apr 21, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Le Rouge in " Rose Précieux " ( LE ), " Rose Dentelle ", " Carmin Escarpin " and " Fruit Défendu " ( LE )


Your swatch of FD looks closer to Acajou: http://www.bellachique.be/2014/03/preview-summer-givenchy-kenzo-and-fendi/. How odd.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 21, 2014)

Fruit Défendu is the orange one ^^ it is so bright compared to Acajou Précieux ( I don ´ have it even if its very pretty too ) maybe it is due to the light ?


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 22, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Fall collection ''Extravagancia'':
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I just realized that the ''compact'' is most likely just the lid of the gel blush.


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 23, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> All white. :nods:
> 
> [email protected] | One to look forward to from @Givenchy 'That secret 'retouch' powder all makeu... | Webstagram  I have the current one they have with blue, green, pink, white. It feels a little dry, but I really want to try this new one. Maybe it has a better formula.


  I have the pastel one too. I love the finish, but it is too pale on me. Gave me a white face that is 1 or 2 shades lighter than my neck. Do you use it all over? Does it matches you? I feel the #2 shade will not match me too, slightly too dark, after reading this review.   http://zibbieko.wordpress.com/2012/12/02/givenchy-prisme-libre-loose-powder-quartet-air-sensation-2-review-photos-swatches/  I was wondering how to finish using up #1. It is a good idea to pour the powder into the chanel loose powder container because it is huge. Then I can mix it with other powders, like chanel and/or the meteorites.   Here is some info and pics on the fall collection and new powders.   http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.sg/2014/04/givenchy-fall-2014.html?m=1  Will the white powder be like nars'? Nars powder matches me and doesn't give me a white face unlike #1.  Oddly, the spring collection didn't make it to my counter this time. And it pulled out from sephora this month too. Wonder if it is pulling out from my country entirely. If so I would be sad.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 23, 2014)

Miss QQ said:


> Oddly, the spring collection didn't make it to my counter this time. And it pulled out from sephora this month too. Wonder if it is pulling out from my country entirely. If so I would be sad.


  Yes, it matches me and I can wear it all over since I'm very fair. But I have to be careful and can only apply a small amount, otherwise it will make me look paler, too. I'm not used to that, because I can apply other powders (Chanel, etc) generously without them being visible on my skin.

  I'm pretty sure the new Poudre Premiere won't have that effect since it's for all skintones. Just like the Nars Light Reflecting one, MAC P+P, etc.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 23, 2014)

Miss qq 2 will not be too dark. I have an old version and I am nc15/20 (more 15) and I use it and it matches perfectly


----------



## niccig (Apr 23, 2014)

Sooo.... is it a new thing for Givenchy Beauty to be at Barneys? I got their catalog in the mail yesterday and the Terre Exotique compact was in there, and then when I looked at the website this morning it looks like they have the whole line - here. Now I'm debating if I need to pre-order the Terre Exotique bronzer....


----------



## pnfpn (Apr 23, 2014)

niccig said:


> Sooo.... is it a new thing for Givenchy Beauty to be at Barneys? I got their catalog in the mail yesterday and the Terre Exotique compact was in there, and then when I looked at the website this morning it looks like they have the whole line - here. Now I'm debating if I need to pre-order the Terre Exotique bronzer....


  I'll swatch it for you on Friday then you can decide!


----------



## Monsy (Apr 23, 2014)

niccig said:


> Sooo.... is it a new thing for Givenchy Beauty to be at Barneys? I got their catalog in the mail yesterday and the Terre Exotique compact was in there, and then when I looked at the website this morning it looks like they have the whole line - here. Now I'm debating if I need to pre-order the Terre Exotique bronzer....


  yes barneys startet selling it recently but I do not think they have the whole line, some items are missing. but they do have a lot


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Apr 23, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Fruit Défendu is the orange one ^^ it is so bright compared to Acajou Précieux ( I don ´ have it even if its very pretty too ) maybe it is due to the light ?


Ah, I was thinking it was listed top to bottom. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 23, 2014)

niccig said:


> Sooo.... is it a new thing for Givenchy Beauty to be at Barneys? I got their catalog in the mail yesterday and the Terre Exotique compact was in there, and then when I looked at the website this morning it looks like they have the whole line - here. Now I'm debating if I need to pre-order the Terre Exotique bronzer....


  Oh that's what I forgot to do when I went to  Barney's yesterday.  I was supposed to check out the Givenchy counter.  I usually browse around but something told me just get what you need and get out.  It is so easy to be tempted by pretty things.


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 23, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Yes, it matches me and I can wear it all over since I'm very fair. But I have to be careful and can only apply a small amount, otherwise it will make me look paler, too. I'm not used to that, because I can apply other powders (Chanel, etc) generously without them being visible on my skin.  I'm pretty sure the new Poudre Premiere won't have that effect since it's for all skintones. Just like the Nars Light Reflecting one, MAC P+P, etc.


  I think I can only use a bit of it. I also apply other loose powders generously and they don't show on me. I'll try mixing it with my chanel.   





Monsy said:


> Miss qq 2 will not be too dark. I have an old version and I am nc15/20 (more 15) and I use it and it matches perfectly


  Good to hear, I will get 2 in the new formula. And I like the purple in 2 too, I want to pick it up to brighten the cheek area beside my nose. Hopefully givenchy will still be available then.


----------



## LiliV (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm waiting to see the coral cream shadow pop up somewhere online. Sephora seems to have every shade but that one lol my luck strikes again


----------



## Monsy (May 9, 2014)

new bronzer is up on sephora
  just ordered it


----------



## charismafulltv (May 9, 2014)

Monsy said:


> new bronzer is up on sephora just ordered it :cheer:


 Thanks for the info Monsy


----------



## niccig (May 10, 2014)

Monsy said:


> new bronzer is up on sephora
> just ordered it


  Same here! I've been itching for this to come out ever since I first saw pictures of it. Unfortunately I ordered on Friday so Sephora hasn't even shipped it yet


----------



## Miss QQ (May 11, 2014)

Can't wait to see pics and reviews of the bronzer!


----------



## Monsy (May 11, 2014)

i will post pics as soon as i get it. i think it will arrive on thursday


----------



## charismafulltv (May 11, 2014)

I'm interested with the fruit defendu lipstick. When are we gonna get it here in the US?


----------



## Dominique33 (May 11, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm interested with the fruit defendu lipstick. When are we gonna get it here in the US?


I hope you will get it in the US, Fruit Défendu is gorgeous.

  Here is a swatch ( artificial lighting ).


----------



## charismafulltv (May 11, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I hope you will get it in the US, Fruit Défendu is gorgeous.  Here is a swatch ( artificial lighting ).


 Very Pretty! I can't wait!


----------



## Monsy (May 12, 2014)

has anyone tried new translucent powder


----------



## niccig (May 14, 2014)

Monsy said:


> has anyone tried new translucent powder


  No, but I want to! I can't really justify another powder right now though because I just got the new RBR one. I'm also really interested in the Prisme Libre but I haven't seen anything about if/when it will be in the US.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 14, 2014)

Monsy said:


> has anyone tried new translucent powder


I can't wait, it's very classy ! It launches in May here so far I know


----------



## pnfpn (May 14, 2014)

The coloured ones are online here but not the new white one. Pretty expensive too.. £35 each. Though I still want to get the Taffetas one.


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (May 18, 2014)

So I was on Barneys.com & I saw 2 new LE Rouge Rose Perfecto 209 & LE Rouge Rose Dahlia 210 for pre-order but I can't find any swatches nor reviews,  took the plunge & ordered both. Any1 know about these 2 new colors?


----------



## Monsy (May 18, 2014)

niccig said:


> No, but I want to! I can't really justify another powder right now though because I just got the new RBR one. I'm also really interested in the Prisme Libre but I haven't seen anything about if/when it will be in the US.


 
  I am looking forward to prisme libre too but I have a feeling it won't be available in the USA since they discontinued old ones a while ago from the US.


----------



## charismafulltv (May 18, 2014)

BreeMakeupGeek said:


> So I was on Barneys.com & I saw 2 new LE Rouge Rose Perfecto 209 & LE Rouge Rose Dahlia 210 for pre-order but I can't find any swatches nor reviews,  took the plunge & ordered both. Any1 know about these 2 new colors?


 I'm on the same boat as you


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (May 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm on the same boat as you


  Did you order? They look gorgeous on Barneys.com. fingers crossed that I ♡ love them.


----------



## charismafulltv (May 18, 2014)

BreeMakeupGeek said:


> Did you order? They look gorgeous on Barneys.com. fingers crossed that I ♡ love them.


 Yes! Just the 209 Rose Perfecto!!! I'm in for some bright lips this summer.


----------



## katred (May 19, 2014)

The new shades seem to be available on Debenham's web site in the Uk as well. At least Rose Perfecto. And another new one called Framboise Velours.


----------



## pnfpn (May 20, 2014)

There's freakin' loads on Debenhams, I want them all! If you guys want me to order any from Debs for you I am happy to do so - I only charge what the lipstick costs and shipping on to you. I get free shipping from Debenhams on beauty stuff.


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (May 22, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Yes! Just the 209 Rose Perfecto!!! I'm in for some bright lips this summer.


  They are up on Sephora, just when their 15% @ Ebates end   I ordered through Mr Rebates they have a 8% cash back & used promo code "pack up" to score 3 travel size samples.


----------



## charismafulltv (May 22, 2014)

BreeMakeupGeek said:


> They are up on Sephora, just when their 15% @ Ebates end   I ordered through Mr Rebates they have a 8% cash back & used promo code "pack up" to score 3 travel size samples.


  Thanks for sharing this! I did get the free samples also!


----------



## Monsy (Jun 1, 2014)

http://www.temptalia.com/givenchy-beige-caraco-beige-deshabille-rose-ruban-le-rouge-lipsticks-reviews-photos-swatches


----------



## katred (Jun 1, 2014)

Monsy said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/givenchy-beige-caraco-beige-deshabille-rose-ruban-le-rouge-lipsticks-reviews-photos-swatches


  Thanks for the link, @Monsy ! I'm holding out for swatches and reviews of the brighter colours, personally. Nudes like this on me are just tragic.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 1, 2014)

I love nudes. Not that I need more of them but these are really beautiful


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 2, 2014)

Just posted my review on Rose Perfecto. I love it!!! 






 Here's my swatch on NC45 skin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rose Perfecto vs Chanel La Diva  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rose Perfecto vs Melt Stupid Love


----------



## katred (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you! Rose Perfecto and Rose Boudoir are the shades I'm really interested in. This looks stunning.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 2, 2014)

katred said:


> Thank you! Rose Perfecto and Rose Boudoir are the shades I'm really interested in. This looks stunning.


 I should get my Corail Signature tomorrow! I can't wait to try it. But Rose Perfecto is such a beauty. It brightens your face!


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 5, 2014)

I put this on my IG but thought it should go here too.  Here is 314 Acajou Precieux swatched and on my lips. Left - Right is 1, 2 3 layers. Love this colour so much!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 5, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> I put this on my IG but thought it should go here too.  Here is 314 Acajou Precieux swatched and on my lips. Left - Right is 1, 2 3 layers. Love this colour so much!


   Le Rouge is one of my fav lipsticks, Acajou précieux is really very pretty on you.


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 6, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Le Rouge is one of my fav lipsticks, Acajou précieux is really very pretty on you.


  Thank you! <33 They're quickly becoming my favourites too!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 14, 2014)

A round up of the recently reviewed shades with links to reviews of the prior ones  http://www.temptalia.com/round-givenchy-le-rouge-lipsticks-new-2014-shades


----------



## katred (Jun 14, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/round-givenchy-le-rouge-lipsticks-new-2014-shades


  Thank you for posting this! I'm eyeing a couple of the new shades, since they look more distinctive from other lipsticks I have than what was previously released. I feel like I'm losing out by not trying this formula.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 14, 2014)

katred said:


> Thank you for posting this! I'm eyeing a couple of the new shades, since they look more distinctive from other lipsticks I have than what was previously released. I feel like I'm losing out by not trying this formula.


  No probs! I really like the packaging but I don’t think the shades are anything new or unique for me so I've yet to get one.  Can't wait to hear your thoughts should you get one


----------



## LiliV (Jun 15, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> No probs! I really like the packaging but I don’t think the shades are anything new or unique for me so I've yet to get one.


  This is why I haven't picked any up yet either but I'm eyeing a few even if I have similar colors!  Lol I'll always get a coral or rosy pink


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 15, 2014)

LiliV said:


> This is why I haven't picked any up yet either but I'm eyeing a few even if I have similar colors!  Lol I'll always get a coral or rosy pink


  I totally agree; I'll have to bite the bullet and just pick one anyway. Corals and rosy *browns* for me lol


----------



## katred (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm trying to choose between Hibiscus Exclusif, Rose Boudoir and Rouge Égerie. Anyone have any guidance?


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 16, 2014)

katred said:


> I'm trying to choose between Hibiscus Exclusif, Rose Boudoir and Rouge Égerie. Anyone have any guidance?


  Katred honestly ? Pick up the 3 ! :: )) Rose Dentelle is pretty too, Carmin Escarpin is gorgeous. Yes pick up the 3, we don ´ t have many shades here for some reason ( 10 or 12 ? ) but there are 23 available in the US and probably in Canada too, most worth buying I think.


----------



## katred (Jun 17, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Katred honestly ? Pick up the 3 ! :: )) Rose Dentelle is pretty too, Carmin Escarpin is gorgeous. Yes pick up the 3, we don ´ t have many shades here for some reason ( 10 or 12 ? ) but there are 23 available in the US and probably in Canada too, most worth buying I think.


  I'm doomed. Sephora here also still has the limited holiday shades in stock on line. The two deeper ones are tempting as well...


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 17, 2014)

katred said:


> I'm doomed. Sephora here also still has the limited holiday shades in stock on line. The two deeper ones are tempting as well...


  Uh-oh! Does this mean we'll be seeing swatches soon?


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 18, 2014)

katred said:


> I'm trying to choose between Hibiscus Exclusif, Rose Boudoir and Rouge Égerie. Anyone have any guidance?


  Brun Vintage was my first  Le Rouge  It's a lovely every day pink! My counter guy said at the time it was in the plummier end of the 10X family. Rose Boudoir is brighter from what I can remember. I don't own it but it's on my to buy list for a while. Hibiscus Exclusif is almost neon barbie pink.

  Rouge Egerie is a gorgeous red, it would suit you Katred!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jul 11, 2014)

Do any of you happen to own the LE Le Rouges in 311 or 312 as well as 315? I happened upon 315 much to my surprise at my local Sephora and I'm trying to figure out if I should order 311 and/or 312 from Sephora.com. Not being able to see them in person is killing me and there are so few swatches online! My 315 doesn't have the pretty berry leather packaging but I'll live. The color is amazing!


----------



## pnfpn (Jul 12, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Do any of you happen to own the LE Le Rouges in 311 or 312 as well as 315? I happened upon 315 much to my surprise at my local Sephora and I'm trying to figure out if I should order 311 and/or 312 from Sephora.com. Not being able to see them in person is killing me and there are so few swatches online! My 315 doesn't have the pretty berry leather packaging but I'll live. The color is amazing!


  I have 311 and 312 but my swatches (on my blog) aren't the best because I had them when it was winter so the lighting was really hard to work with hah. I have a newer lip swatch of 311 here http://instagram.com/p/pL3k3yDs3X/

  They are both gorgeous colours and if you don't have colours like them then they are worth it. Violine is an e very day berry - sounds crazy but it's not too bright to stand out but adds some interesting colour imo.

  Rose is a gorgeous red. I think it works on everyone!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jul 12, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> I have 311 and 312 but my swatches (on my blog) aren't the best because I had them when it was winter so the lighting was really hard to work with hah. I have a newer lip swatch of 311 here http://instagram.com/p/pL3k3yDs3X/
> 
> They are both gorgeous colours and if you don't have colours like them then they are worth it. Violine is an every day berry - sounds crazy but it's not too bright to stand out but adds some interesting colour imo.
> 
> Rose is a gorgeous red. I think it works on everyone!


  Thank you! I'm actually trying to compare those two LE shades to the one LE shade I picked up. Luckily I found a blog (www.indyabeauty.com) with someone who owns all three so I _think_ I'll stick with the one I was able to find in-store, 315. It looks like the perfect mix of 311 and 312! 




*L to R:* 311, 312, 315

  They're all so pretty though!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 12, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Thank you! I'm actually trying to compare those two LE shades to the one LE shade I picked up. Luckily I found a blog (www.indyabeauty.com) with someone who owns all three so I _think_ I'll stick with the one I was able to find in-store, 315. It looks like the perfect mix of 311 and 312!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing, 315 is an absolute must-have, the Givenchy lady swatched it on my hand, beautiful really ! Sephora has the testers but the lipsticks will be launched very soon. I saw the Fall collection lipsticks ( and the whole collection ), just gorgeous. The gel blush looks very bright in the pan but it's soft applied on the cheeks. This blush is totally innovative too. The palette is beautiful ( the 4 es are to die for, the other product is very nice too ), ,the np are truly amazing.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jul 12, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dominique33* 

 
Thank you for sharing, 315 is an absolute must-have, the Givenchy lady swatched it on my hand, beautiful really ! Sephora has the testers but the lipsticks will be launched very soon. I saw the Fall collection lipsticks ( and the whole collection ), just gorgeous. The gel blush looks very bright in the pan but it's soft applied on the cheeks. This blush is totally innovative too. The palette is beautiful ( the 4 es are to die for, the other product is very nice too ), ,the np are truly amazing.



  I've totally become obsessed! I'm excited to see the Fall line up in real life. I have to go back through the thread and read because I had no idea there were multiple lipsticks coming out soon! I wonder if/when it'll be available here.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jul 15, 2014)

While googling swatches, I found a blogger who has some of the new fall items. This is her roundup post: http://www.reallyree.com/2014/06/givenchy-fall-winter-2014-extravagancia-makeup-collection.html. She also has a review up on 208 _Rose Extravagant_:





  And here she is wearing it: http://www.reallyree.com/2014/06/fotd-face-day-collin-givenchy.html

  I'm super confused though because Temptalia posted the fall collection today which included 315 _Framboise Velours_ and 207 _Rose Plumetis._ I thought those two were part of the summer collection? 

  ETA: I guess this explains why I was able to find 315 in store last week. The whole collection is available on Sephora.com.


----------



## pnfpn (Jul 15, 2014)

I believe those are LE because of the packaging. I've seen 315 for a while now online when they launched a bunch of new shades. I could be wrong though.

  Edit the reallyree link you posted says 208 Rose Extravagant / No. 316 Pourpre Inoui not the shades Temptalia listed.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 15, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> While googling swatches, I found a blogger who has some of the new fall items. This is her roundup post: http://www.reallyree.com/2014/06/givenchy-fall-winter-2014-extravagancia-makeup-collection.html. She also has a review up on 208 _Rose Extravagant_:
> 
> And here she is wearing it: http://www.reallyree.com/2014/06/fotd-face-day-collin-givenchy.html  I'm super confused though because Temptalia posted the fall collection today which included 315 _Framboise Velours_ and 207 _Rose Plumetis._ I thought those two were part of the summer collection?   ETA: I guess this explains why I was able to find 315 in store last week. The whole collection is available on Sephora.com.


  Here both are part of the summer collection they launch this very week so far I know. The Givenchy lady told me the collection would be released very soon ( some new np too ) The Fall collection will launch August the 18 th  2 different collections but I do not know when you will get them in the US .


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jul 15, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> The Fall collection will launch August the 18 th
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hmmm... I guess it's time for me to wait and see what happens! It may be that we're only getting select items here in the US. Oh well!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 15, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> While googling swatches, I found a blogger who has some of the new fall items. This is her roundup post: http://www.reallyree.com/2014/06/givenchy-fall-winter-2014-extravagancia-makeup-collection.html. She also has a review up on 208 _Rose Extravagant_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thank you for posting this.  I saw some new products on Sephora but I wanted to know more about the collection.  Everything looks really good.  I may try something from this collection.  I thought I had maybe owned a Givenchy lipstick once upon a time but since the packaging is different I wasn't sure.  Well a few days ago I did an extensive search and found a pic of the old packaging and I realized it must have been a Givenchy lipstick.  The packaging was in the gold tube with Xs (I think) on it.  I wish I could remember the # or name but it was a peachy gold color.  I may check online to see if they still carry a color like that.


----------



## Bronwyn (Jul 22, 2014)

I mostly use revlon and mac lipsticks. Are givenchy le rouge lipsticks worth it? I look for high pigmentation, opacity, and long wear time.


----------



## katred (Jul 23, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> I mostly use revlon and mac lipsticks. Are givenchy le rouge lipsticks worth it? I look for high pigmentation, opacity, and long wear time.


  I just picked up my first one, but from my limited experience, I'd say that the they score high on all those counts. You might want to check Sephora. Last time I was there, they had a mini version of one of the neutral colours available as a 100 point bonus. Might be a good way for you to try the formula without having to commit to the price tag.


----------



## pnfpn (Jul 23, 2014)

Harrods got the fall collection in so early... trying hard not to resist buying these beauties now http://www.harrods.com/product/le-rouge-givenchy/givenchy/b12-0804-038-GIV-158?cat1=new-beauty&cat2=new-beauty-makeup-just-in

  At the counter last week they took my info and told me I was a Givenchy VIP! So they'll call me wh en collections and shit come in. Kind of excited because that counter is where I get the best service ever.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 23, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> I mostly use revlon and mac lipsticks. Are givenchy le rouge lipsticks worth it? I look for high pigmentation, opacity, and long wear time.


  Worth the splurge IMO, the texture is semi-matte, awesome colours and pigmentation.


----------



## Bronwyn (Jul 23, 2014)

Thank you both for letting me know your opinions! I think I'll definitely have to do some swatching in store, and check out the 100 point perk.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jul 23, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> Harrods got the fall collection in so early... trying hard not to resist buying these beauties now http://www.harrods.com/product/le-rouge-givenchy/givenchy/b12-0804-038-GIV-158?cat1=new-beauty&cat2=new-beauty-makeup-just-in
> 
> At the counter last week they took my info and told me I was a Givenchy VIP! So they'll call me wh en collections and shit come in. Kind of excited because that counter is where I get the best service ever.


  You have to go swatch! And post photos!!


----------



## pnfpn (Jul 23, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> You have to go swatch! And post photos!!


  Haha I'm not in London sadly! Otherwise I'd have been to get them already!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jul 24, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> Haha I'm not in London sadly! Otherwise I'd have been to get them already!


Aw, bummer! I totally need someone to live vicariously through for the non-US release. I won't even have access to those shades so I don't know why I'm so eager lol!

On a related note, T just posted swatches of 207 _Rose Plumetis_ and 315 _Framboise Velours_!







  I haven't used my 315 just yet because I'm thinking of exchanging it for the berry packaging. Silly, but I can't help it. 207 looks beautiful but I have 105 _Brun Vintage_ and T says "it's very, very similar" so I'll probably skip it?


----------



## pnfpn (Jul 24, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Aw, bummer! I totally need someone to live vicariously through for the non-US release. I won't even have access to those shades so I don't know why I'm so eager lol!


  I custom purchase for a few people already - esp Givenchy since they're so iffy about releasing stuff stateside. When I can get my hands on these I can pick two up for you no problem. I try to ship it as cheap as possible too.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jul 25, 2014)

Just found a load of great swatches for the Fall collection! http://veracamilla.nl/2014/07/givenchy-extravagancia-herfst-14/ 

  The eyeshadows look fantastic and 316 _Pourpre Inoui_ is so gorgeous! Seems quite a bit deeper than 315 _Framboise Velours_, too. 

  ETA: I was expecting them to be a lot closer judging by the promo images:


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 26, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Just found a load of great swatches for the Fall collection! http://veracamilla.nl/2014/07/givenchy-extravagancia-herfst-14/   The eyeshadows look fantastic and 316 _Pourpre Inoui_ is so gorgeous! Seems quite a bit deeper than 315 _Framboise Velours_, too.   ETA: I was expecting them to be a lot closer judging by the promo images:


  Thanks for the link. I like the palette and the polish. I think I saw some glitter polish too. I wonder how that looks.


----------



## katred (Jul 29, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Just found a load of great swatches for the Fall collection! http://veracamilla.nl/2014/07/givenchy-extravagancia-herfst-14/   The eyeshadows look fantastic and 316 _Pourpre Inoui_ is so gorgeous! Seems quite a bit deeper than 315 _Framboise Velours_, too.   ETA: I was expecting them to be a lot closer judging by the promo images:


  OMG both lippies for me.   I wasn't aware of Pourpre Inoui until I saw your post. Now I'm all like IT SHALL BE MINE.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jul 29, 2014)

katred said:


> I wasn't aware of Pourpre Inoui until I saw your post. Now I'm all like IT SHALL BE MINE.


  I found another post with swatches of both non-US colors! 

http://beautyunearthly.blogspot.com/2014/07/givenchy-le-rouge-lip-color-208-rose.html

  They look so nice, I'll probably end up with all four from this collection...


----------



## katred (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm assuming those two colours will make it over where a little later. THEY BETTER.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jul 30, 2014)

katred said:


> I'm assuming those two colours will make it over where a little later. THEY BETTER.


 _...or else_


----------



## LiliV (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm loving Framboise Velours, plan on picking that up during the upcoming 4x Sephora points!


----------



## katred (Jul 31, 2014)

LiliV said:


> I'm loving Framboise Velours, plan on picking that up during the upcoming 4x Sephora points!


  Do you have any similar shades? The one thing that's holding me back on this one is that I have a lot of the shades T mentioned as similar in her review.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 31, 2014)

LiliV said:


> I'm loving Framboise Velours, plan on picking that up during the upcoming 4x Sephora points!


  when are 4x points? is it for vibs?


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jul 31, 2014)

katred said:


> Do you have any similar shades? The one thing that's holding me back on this one is that I have a lot of the shades T mentioned as similar in her review.


I do, too, but this formula is so amazing that I don't even care! Although, if you had ANR's _Yield to Love _on your wish list, you could potentially save yourself $20.

Another thing to note, and this is pure speculation, one of my local Sephora's has had 315 as a part of the permanent display for a while now. The collection hasn't been released in-store just yet, so maybe 315 will become permanent eventually? I was able to buy it weeks ago in the regular black casing which is why I originally thought it was part of the summer release.

  ETA: I take it back, _Yield to Love _isn't quite as vibrant, so I'd still totally recommend 315. http://www.temptalia.com/swatch-gallery?sg=170277,170894&lips=1


----------



## LiliV (Jul 31, 2014)

katred said:


> Do you have any similar shades? The one thing that's holding me back on this one is that I have a lot of the shades T mentioned as similar in her review.


  I feel like I have similar shades but I actually don't think I do lol something about it looks unique to me   





Monsy said:


> when are 4x points? is it for vibs?


  It's August 3-10 I believe, it's 3x points for VIBs 4X points for VIB Rouge


----------



## katred (Jul 31, 2014)

LiliV said:


> I feel like I have similar shades but I actually don't think I do lol something about it looks unique to me It's August 3-10 I believe, it's 3x points for VIBs 4X points for VIB Rouge


  Thanks for the info!   You may be onto something about the uniqueness of FV. I compared all the similar shades T mentions in her review using her swatch gallery. Seen aside by side under the exact same lighting, there is something different about it.


----------



## LiliV (Jul 31, 2014)

katred said:


> You may be onto something about the uniqueness of FV. I compared all the similar shades T mentions in her review using her swatch gallery. Seen aside by side under the exact same lighting, there is something different about it.


  I can't put my finger on it exactly but I think it's almost the slight dustiness to the shade, like it isn't quite a full on fuschia, there's a touch of something else.  I like the look of Rose Plumetis too!


----------



## Monsy (Aug 1, 2014)

LiliV said:


> It's August 3-10 I believe, it's 3x points for VIBs 4X points for VIB Rouge


  Thank you! I didn't get any email about it or anything


----------



## purplemaren (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm really thinking about the eye/lip palette.  I'm a sucker for purples.  The thing that stops me is that I hate it when palettes have both powder and lip products together.  I got my terre exotique bronzer a few days ago.  I really like it, but I've only used it twice, and I'm already messing up the pattern :-(


----------



## katred (Aug 3, 2014)

purplemaren said:


> I'm really thinking about the eye/lip palette. I'm a sucker for purples. The thing that stops me is that *I hate it when palettes have both powder and lip products together*. I got my terre exotique bronzer a few days ago. I really like it, but I've only used it twice, and I'm already messing up the pattern :-(









 I've only ever bought one palette that had both mixed (Guerlain holiday 2012) and I think I've used the lip products two or three times only. Drives me nuts.


----------



## pnfpn (Aug 6, 2014)

So they were released earlier than I thought, so a store here got the exclusive (not Harrods!) I got the blush too but I don't want to swatch that yet as it's just fun to look at it being all wibbly.


  208 Rose Extravagant





  316 Poupre Inoui










  208 is a bit more "acid" aka brighter in real life. 316 is a bit cooler in tone and well it's just gorgeous.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Aug 6, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> So they were released earlier than I thought, so a store here got the exclusive (not Harrods!) I got the blush too but I don't want to swatch that yet as it's just fun to look at it being all wibbly.   208 Rose Extravagant
> 
> 316 Poupre Inoui
> 
> ...


  I'm on mobile and  is all I can muster right now.


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 6, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> So they were released earlier than I thought, so a store here got the exclusive (not Harrods!) I got the blush too but I don't want to swatch that yet as it's just fun to look at it being all wibbly.
> 
> 
> 208 Rose Extravagant
> ...


That's beautiful ( both are really gorgeous )


----------



## katred (Aug 6, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> So they were released earlier than I thought, so a store here got the exclusive (not Harrods!) I got the blush too but I don't want to swatch that yet as it's just fun to look at it being all wibbly.
> 
> 
> 208 Rose Extravagant
> ...


  It's like I can hear beautiful birds singing...


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm curious how 208 compares to 209 _Rose Perfecto_...

  On another note, I just noticed the two US LE shades were pulled from Sephora's website! Hopefully it's only temporary because I totally still want 207.


----------



## katred (Aug 9, 2014)

Everything still seems to be available on the Canadian site. Probably a temporary absence for you guys.


----------



## katred (Aug 12, 2014)

Just found this review of an Asia-exclusive version of the Terre Exotique powder. I would have bought this in a heartbeat if I'd seen it here.

  http://silverkis.com/givenchy-summer-2014-terre-exotique-moonlight-croisiere/


----------



## pnfpn (Aug 12, 2014)

katred said:


> Just found this review of an Asia-exclusive version of the Terre Exotique powder. I would have bought this in a heartbeat if I'd seen it here.
> 
> http://silverkis.com/givenchy-summer-2014-terre-exotique-moonlight-croisiere/


  Holy crap. I may or may not have asked someone in Asia to try and find this for me.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 13, 2014)

I guess this is from the holiday collection?




ELLE UK @elleuk | Websta (Webstagram)


----------



## Monsy (Aug 13, 2014)

katred said:


> Just found this review of an Asia-exclusive version of the Terre Exotique powder. I would have bought this in a heartbeat if I'd seen it here.
> 
> http://silverkis.com/givenchy-summer-2014-terre-exotique-moonlight-croisiere/


  I know I wish north america is getting it too


----------



## pnfpn (Aug 13, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I guess this is from the holiday collection?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oooh pretty! I've been dying to get a jewel toned palette from Inglot but this might be what I need.


----------



## MACina (Aug 13, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I guess this is from the holiday collection?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





  GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  Can' t wait to see swatches!

  If the eyeshadows swatch true to pan I have to get this palette.


  Thank you, Naynadine!


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 13, 2014)

MACina said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Can' t wait to see swatches!
> ...


  I really like it too, super pretty to look at!


----------



## LiliV (Aug 14, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I guess this is from the holiday collection?
> 
> ELLE UK @elleuk | Websta (Webstagram)


  I need this. And I'm not even crazy about jewel tones! Lol


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 16, 2014)

Whoa. $300. Le Rouge  http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/xProduct-Show?pid=00505036126316&start=7


----------



## katred (Aug 16, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Whoa. $300. Le Rouge  http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/xProduct-Show?pid=00505036126316&start=7


  Or, you could buy the regular version and save almost 90%.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 16, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/xProduct-Show?pid=00505036126316&start=7








Crazy!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 16, 2014)

katred said:


> Or, you could buy the regular version and save almost 90%.


  Ah, but the croc skin lol Still haven't chosen one to get, btw (regular version) lol


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 16, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> :thud: Crazy!


  I had no idea that crocodile skin was so pricey.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 16, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I had no idea that crocodile skin was so pricey.


  I know it's pricey, but that seems overpriced even for crocodile leather.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Aug 16, 2014)

I was just about to post about this, too! Barneys has me on their site looking at the new NARS lipsticks and I could not believe my eyes!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 16, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I was just about to post about this, too! Barneys has me on their site looking at the new NARS lipsticks and I could not believe my eyes!


  lol


----------



## MACina (Aug 17, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/xProduct-Show?pid=00505036126316&start=7


----------



## MissTania (Aug 17, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/xProduct-Show?pid=00505036126316&start=7


  Hmm, maybe if it was Swarovski Crystal encrusted like an Estee Lauder powder compact I once bought...but this doesn't even look glamorous to me!

  Hmm, I've just emailed Barneys to ask about shipping, there is a 3 step process and I am concerned that if I enter my billing info at Step 2, I'll be charged before knowing the shipping costs....

  I would love to get some Givenchy Le Rouges if the international shipping isn't absurd.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 17, 2014)

MACina said:


> :shock:    :thud:


  So this type of look is totally new from them? I haven't seen much beyond the black or white leather from the Le Rouges.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 17, 2014)

MissTania said:


> Hmm, maybe if it was Swarovski Crystal encrusted like an Estee Lauder powder compact I once bought...but this doesn't even look glamorous to me!  Hmm, I've just emailed Barneys to ask about shipping, there is a 3 step process and I am concerned that if I enter my billing info at Step 2, I'll be charged before knowing the shipping costs....  I would love to get some Givenchy Le Rouges if the international shipping isn't absurd.


   Hi! Can't remember if you mentioned whether or not you shop at Sephora?


----------



## pnfpn (Aug 17, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> So this type of look is totally new from them? I haven't seen much beyond the black or white leather from the Le Rouges.


  The croc thing is new!

  I like it but I'm not going to pay $300 for it. Or whatever the UK price would be, £300 I imagine ¬_¬

  Sidenote: the link is in my sig but I did some swatches and shit on the new fall Le rouges if anyone is interested!


----------



## MissTania (Aug 17, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Hi! Can't remember if you mentioned whether or not you shop at Sephora?


  I tried to order from Sephora ages ago, but I needed a US billing address to ship to the US.

  How are you doing it?

  Sephora are due to arrive in Sydney this December, which will be nice, and apparently they will be selling at US prices, which will be interesting as they're way lower than here.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 17, 2014)

I posted this in the Sephora thread, but I just ordered the Pop Up Jelly Blush Rose Extravagant. It looks so lovely in every single swatch. I'm really curious about this formulation for a blush.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 17, 2014)

MissTania said:


> I tried to order from Sephora ages ago, but I needed a US billing address to ship to the US.  How are you doing it?  Sephora are due to arrive in Sydney this December, which will be nice, and apparently they will be selling at US prices, which will be interesting as they're way lower than here.


   Hi I used my US shipping address. Do you still use your freight forwarding address? I don’t know if Givenchy is a problem, though How great that you're getting a Sephora there, and at the US prices? Excellent.


----------



## MissTania (Aug 17, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> How great that you're getting a Sephora there, and at the US prices? Excellent.


Oh my goodness- in the past I was unable to ship to the US without a US Billing address...I just went online now and saw I could use my billing address...wow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 17, 2014)

MissTania said:


> Oh my goodness- in the past I was unable to ship to the US without a US Billing address...I just went online now and saw I could use my billing address...wow:eyelove:   Thank you so much!!!:bouquet:


  Oh, I didn't do anything but I like flowers  Hope you get through!


----------



## pnfpn (Aug 17, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I posted this in the Sephora thread, but I just ordered the Pop Up Jelly Blush Rose Extravagant. It looks so lovely in every single swatch. I'm really curious about this formulation for a blush.


  I have it. It's really nice and comfortable on the skin. Since it's about 70% water it blends out pretty well and looks like a natural flush and it's hard to overdo it without applying a lot. The only thing I don't like is that it's really strongly scented with roses. 

  Do always keep the plastic lid on it otherwise it will dry out I think.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 17, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> I have it. It's really nice and comfortable on the skin. Since it's about 70% water it blends out pretty well and looks like a natural flush and it's hard to overdo it without applying a lot. The only thing I don't like is that it's really strongly scented with roses.
> 
> Do always keep the plastic lid on it otherwise it will dry out I think.


  Oh, thanks so much for posting this!!! Ughh, I wish they wouldn't do those strong scents. Chanels are nice but thats about the only one I care for. This shade looks so beautiful. Thats what I wanted - that natural flush. Is it ok to use on the lips?


----------



## pnfpn (Aug 17, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Oh, thanks so much for posting this!!! Ughh, I wish they wouldn't do those strong scents. Chanels are nice but thats about the only one I care for. This shade looks so beautiful. Thats what I wanted - that natural flush. Is it ok to use on the lips?


  I normally don't mind scents but rose isn't my favourite in a product. I'm not sure that it's lip safe but I think I can give it a go and report back tomorrow haha.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 17, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I posted this in the Sephora thread, but I just ordered the Pop Up Jelly Blush Rose Extravagant. It looks so lovely in every single swatch. I'm really curious about this formulation for a blush.


  It looks really pretty! I'm curious about jelly blushes too, haven't tried any before. I have my eyes on the Topshop ones that launch in Oct. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ELLE UK @elleuk | Websta (Webstagram)


----------



## MACina (Aug 17, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> It looks really pretty! I'm curious about jelly blushes too, haven't tried any before. I have my eyes on the Topshop ones that launch in Oct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





  whoaaaaaa, I want the dark ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  Thank you for sharing


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 17, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *MACina* 







  whoaaaaaa, I want the dark ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Thank you for sharing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  I can't even decide which ones I want, I like them all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They have matching lipsticks & nail polish too


----------



## MACina (Aug 17, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I can't even decide which ones I want, I like them all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 OMG!!!!!


  So excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I like the pink one too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Red and orange are a skip for me but I might end up with the other 3.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 17, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> It looks really pretty! I'm curious about jelly blushes too, haven't tried any before. I have my eyes on the Topshop ones that launch in Oct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are beautiful shades.


----------



## Haven (Aug 17, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/xProduct-Show?pid=00505036126316&start=7


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 17, 2014)

Haven said:


>


  Crocodile skin casing lol


----------



## katred (Aug 17, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Crocodile skin casing lol


  I'm not even certain that it's actually crocodile skin. It might just be regular leather that's been stamped with a crocodile print. The write-up is a little vague. 

  And for that price, I'd expect an actual pet crocodile to come with it.


----------



## MissTania (Aug 18, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Hope you get through!


Thanks again, now I can buy Givenchy
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





- it's not sold in Australia anymore.


----------



## pnfpn (Aug 18, 2014)

The croc case is up on Harrods http://www.harrods.com/product/le-rouge-exclusif-crocodile/givenchy/000000000004517937?cat1=new-beauty&cat2=new-beauty-makeup-just-in

  I like that its reusable but the price ehh.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 18, 2014)

katred said:


> Just found this review of an Asia-exclusive version of the Terre Exotique powder. I would have bought this in a heartbeat if I'd seen it here.
> 
> http://silverkis.com/givenchy-summer-2014-terre-exotique-moonlight-croisiere/


  I know I wish north america is getting it too


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 18, 2014)

katred said:


> Just found this review of an Asia-exclusive version of the Terre Exotique powder. I would have bought this in a heartbeat if I'd seen it here.
> 
> http://silverkis.com/givenchy-summer-2014-terre-exotique-moonlight-croisiere/


  OMG!! I'm only seeing this now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It goes without saying that I would have bought it asap. They should have released both versions here.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 18, 2014)

I really love givenchy. Small line but pretty much everything you need if you are not too passionate about makeup (read: hoarder)
  beautiful packaging too


----------



## katred (Aug 18, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> OMG!! I'm only seeing this now. :thud:  It goes without saying that I would have bought it asap. They should have released both versions here.


  I will never understand why so many light, pearly highlighters are only released in Asia. It's leaving money on the table.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 18, 2014)

because companies are stupid...


----------



## MACina (Aug 18, 2014)

katred said:


> *I will never understand why so many light, pearly highlighters are only released in Asia.* It's leaving money on the table.


 
  Me neither


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 18, 2014)

Monsy said:


> because companies are stupid...


----------



## MissTania (Aug 18, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Crocodile skin casing lol


My fellow shipping challenged companion! I have sent you a private message, there may be hope for us.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 18, 2014)

katred said:


> I'm not even certain that it's actually crocodile skin. It might just be regular leather that's been stamped with a crocodile print. The write-up is a little vague.   And for that price, I'd expect an actual pet crocodile to come with it.


  Yup lol


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 18, 2014)

MissTania said:


> My fellow shipping challenged companion! I have sent you a private message, there may be hope for us.


   Yay for you getting some Givenchy! I'm off to check my msgs


----------



## MissTania (Aug 18, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I'm off to check my msgs


I've just been on the MAC A Novel Romance thread hearing about different people's experiences with shipping issues.

  Basically, it's the forwarding service that's the problem, which is not news to us lol.

  How I miss the good old days!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 18, 2014)

MissTania said:


> I've just been on the MAC A Novel Romance thread hearing about different people's experiences with shipping issues.  Basically, it's the forwarding service that's the problem, which is not news to us lol.  How I miss the good old days!


   Oh, yeah lol


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 20, 2014)

I got my Rose Pop Blush today & it is such a fresh healthy beautiful shade on! The texture feels like nothing on the skin. I also used it on my lips & it is such a pretty  rosy baby lips look. Very youthful looking.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 20, 2014)

katred said:


> And for that price, I'd expect an actual pet crocodile to come with it.


  you are cracking me up!


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 7, 2014)

Pics of the holiday collection:

Preview: Givenchy Xmas Look „Folie en Noirs” › Style and Beauty


----------



## MACina (Sep 7, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Pics of the holiday collection:
> 
> Preview: Givenchy Xmas Look „Folie en Noirs” › Style and Beauty









  Thank you, Naynadine


----------



## Lilly83 (Sep 7, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Pics of the holiday collection:  Preview: Givenchy Xmas Look „Folie en Noirs” › Style and Beauty


  The Eye Palette looks beautiful :eyelove:  Thank you Naynadine :bouquet:


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 7, 2014)

Does anyone here have the Beige Mousseline le rouge lipstick?  I haven't seen many WOC swatches.  I had it in my cart but couldn't commit ;-)


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Sep 10, 2014)

Croc case lippie available for pre-order on Barneys: http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=00505036126316&cgid=womens-cosmetics-lips&index=3

  Don't all go pre-ordering at once!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 13, 2014)

I couldn't decide on Beige Mousseline so I got Brun Cachemire. I wished it was a bit darker but it's ok.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I passed my finger along the swatch and the texture was different to my other lipsticks. On the lips as well.


----------



## throwitawaynow (Sep 17, 2014)

Does anyone know if the jelly blush is LE?


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Sep 17, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I couldn't decide on Beige Mousseline so I got Brun Cachemire. I wished it was a bit darker but it's ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This shade is on my wish list


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 18, 2014)

CiaoBellaa said:


> This shade is on my wish list


  Hi I deliberated for months lol Do you have any of them? I haven't worn it all day yet to see how it lasts.


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Sep 18, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Hi I deliberated for months lol Do you have any of them? I haven't worn it all day yet to see how it lasts.


Yes, I have 7! Me and my roommate are obsessed. My roommate is really picky about lipsticks and only likes these because they stay in place and feel good on the lips.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 18, 2014)

CiaoBellaa said:


> Yes, I have 7! Me and my roommate are obsessed. My roommate is really picky about lipsticks and only likes these because they stay in place and feel good on the lips.


  That's great! Which shades do you have and what's your fave?


----------



## pnfpn (Sep 19, 2014)

throwitawaynow said:


> Does anyone know if the jelly blush is LE?


  I believe it is


----------



## discrepancy (Sep 19, 2014)

I have two Givenchy lipsticks, Beige Plume and Rose Dressing. I can't wear either because they cause my lips to turn into giant cornflakes.  It's a shame because I really love a lot of the range, plus I fell head over heels for the new releases they put out in June. Alas!


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Sep 19, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> That's great! Which shades do you have and what's your fave?


  I've got  Magnolia Organza Croisiere Coral (LE) Mandarin Bolero  Rose Dressing Rouge D'Exception (LE)  Rose Plumetis (LE) Nude Guipere   My fav would probably be Rose Plumetis, it's from the fall collection and still available online  it's like a mauvey shade, a lot like Anna from the Nars Audacious lippies but I think a bit darker. It's beautiful! Also in burgundy leather packaging too   Fav permanent one would have to be Mandarin Bolero! (gorgeous orange red that isn't too loud)


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 19, 2014)

discrepancy said:


> I have two Givenchy lipsticks, Beige Plume and Rose Dressing. I can't wear either because they cause my lips to turn into giant cornflakes.  It's a shame because I really love a lot of the range, plus I fell head over heels for the new releases they put out in June. Alas!


  Oh, no! Do you think a balm would help?


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 19, 2014)

CiaoBellaa said:


> I've got  Magnolia Organza Croisiere Coral (LE) Mandarin Bolero  Rose Dressing Rouge D'Exception (LE)  Rose Plumetis (LE) Nude Guipere   My fav would probably be Rose Plumetis, it's from the fall collection and still available online  it's like a mauvey shade, a lot like Anna from the Nars Audacious lippies but I think a bit darker. It's beautiful! Also in burgundy leather packaging too   Fav permanent one would have to be Mandarin Bolero! (gorgeous orange red that isn't too loud)


   Nice list!  I like the swatches I've seen of MB and MO. (Carmin Escarpin, too). I have seen so many swatches lol


----------



## discrepancy (Sep 19, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Do you think a balm would help?


  Tried three balms and an organic moisturizer that's safe for lips. It helps extend wear to about 2-3 hours before my lips start to crack. The first time I wore my Beige Plume out, I thought it was an anomaly, so six hours and a reapplication later, my lips began to bleed.  Then I thought that maybe it was like other brands where some colors are finicky, and I picked up Rose Dressing. My lips flaked but not so badly that they bled with that one, so I gave up on the brand.

I'm a member of an extreme minority, though, and I'm not sure what ingredient it is I'm reacting to.  Makes me sad because SO many people love them! I just look for dupes now in my extremely short list of brands that I trust not to turn my lips into cereal.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 20, 2014)

discrepancy said:


> Tried three balms and an organic moisturizer that's safe for lips. It helps extend wear to about 2-3 hours before my lips start to crack. The first time I wore my Beige Plume out, I thought it was an anomaly, so six hours and a reapplication later, my lips began to bleed.  Then I thought that maybe it was like other brands where some colors are finicky, and I picked up Rose Dressing. My lips flaked but not so badly that they bled with that one, so I gave up on the brand.   I'm a member of an extreme minority, though, and I'm not sure what ingredient it is I'm reacting to.  Makes me sad because SO many people love them! I just look for dupes now in my extremely short list of brands that I trust not to turn my lips into cereal.


  Oh, that's awful!  I wore mine all day for the first time yesterday and my lips did feel a little bit dry at the end but it might have been other circumstances so I'll be sure to monitor it.   I do remember seeing someone review BP and it looked quite drying on the lips but I didn't read the review because the shade is too light for me.  I must take a look at the ingredients list.  I hope you find more brands to add to your list!


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Sep 20, 2014)

That's so strange, I find the le rouge lipsticks super comfortable on the lips


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 22, 2014)

I tried the le rouge over a balm today and had no dryness.  Will try it another time without one, but it's good to know I should be able wear it with no problems.  It has quite a satin-y finish. Wish the leather around the case wasn't so soft/thin but the studs and overall look is cool


----------



## discrepancy (Sep 22, 2014)

CiaoBellaa said:


> That's so strange, I find the le rouge lipsticks super comfortable on the lips


  Yeah, I've only ever heard of one or two other folks ever really having a problem with it. :C


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Sep 22, 2014)

discrepancy said:


> Yeah, I've only ever heard of one or two other folks ever really having a problem with it. :C


  I'm sorry they aren't that great for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The good news is that there are PLENTY of other fabulous high end lipstick brands!!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 3, 2014)

Rose D'Exception Le Rouge. Will swatch in better lighting:


----------



## katred (Oct 3, 2014)

discrepancy said:


> I have two Givenchy lipsticks, Beige Plume and Rose Dressing. I can't wear either because they cause my lips to turn into giant cornflakes.  It's a shame because I really love a lot of the range, plus I fell head over heels for the new releases they put out in June. Alas!


  That sounds like an allergy. I have the same reaction to YSL Rouge Volupté.


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 9, 2014)

New quads! Launching in February.




jade taylor @jadextaylor | Websta (Webstagram)


  I'm wondering if there'll be new blushes too. I think they're long overdue. Not that there's anything wrong with the current ones (I adore Vintage Pink and would hate for it to be discontinued), but some new fresh shades to add to the current line would be nice.


----------



## pnfpn (Oct 9, 2014)

Pretty quads, I wonder if they're reformulated too? That'd be pretty nice.


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 15, 2014)

http://websta.me/p/831800747258591923_10884141




GRAZIA Magazine Germany @grazia_magazin | Websta (Webstagram)

  I need that powder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  The packaging is to die for, looks like the little beads move around inside the lid.


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 15, 2014)

Is this the spring 2015 collection?


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 15, 2014)

Miss QQ said:


> Is this the spring 2015 collection?


  I'm not sure, but I think it's summer.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Oct 15, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> http://websta.me/p/831800747258591923_10884141
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I need this in my life! I will skip everything to get that powder compact. I know I'll end up shaking it like a maraca for about 15 minutes after I get it and I will enjoy the hell out of it .


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 15, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I need this in my life! I will skip everything to get that powder compact. I know I'll end up shaking it like a maraca for about 15 minutes after I get it and I will enjoy the hell out of it .








 Same here. I can't stop looking at the pics. I was looking for more info but couldn't find anything so far, other than more pics of the yellow nail polish and green eye pencil.
  The collection might be called Colore Creation, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 15, 2014)

STUNNING


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Oct 15, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Same here. I can't stop looking at the pics. I was looking for more info but couldn't find anything so far, other than more pics of the yellow nail polish and green eye pencil.
> The collection might be called Colore Creation, but I'm not sure.


  Hahaha me too, I just copied the second pic onto my wish list document so I could look at it easily whenever I want. This collection sounds amazing!


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 15, 2014)

The pics I found:




Azadeh Zoraghi @azadehzoraghi | Websta (Webstagram)




Claire Thys @klijr | Websta (Webstagram)

  And I think this might be the promo pic:




Narcisse Magazine @narcissemagazine | Websta (Webstagram)


----------



## MissTania (Oct 16, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> http://websta.me/p/831800747258591923_10884141
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics!!! That power looks amazing, and I love how the outside packaging seems to match the inside, the power looks like it has all sorts of different colours to reflect light on the top part.


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 16, 2014)

CiaoBellaa said:


> That's so strange, I find the le rouge lipsticks super comfortable on the lips


  It is a semi-matte formula, it is quite confortable on the lips but maybe It is due to an allergic reaction ?


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 16, 2014)

Here's an article about the collection with some promo pics:

Givenchy Le Makeup Spring 2015 Collection | Style.com/Arabia


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Oct 16, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Here's an article about the collection with some promo pics:  Givenchy Le Makeup Spring 2015 Collection | Style.com/Arabia


 :eyelove::eyelove::eyelove: that powder compact.... The turquoise liner looks nice too


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Oct 16, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Here's an article about the collection with some promo pics:  Givenchy Le Makeup Spring 2015 Collection | Style.com/Arabia


  OMFG


----------



## Monsy (Oct 16, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Here's an article about the collection with some promo pics:
> 
> Givenchy Le Makeup Spring 2015 Collection | Style.com/Arabia












  i bet this won't show up in the usa


----------



## purplemaren (Oct 16, 2014)

Sadly, I bet you're right


----------



## pnfpn (Oct 17, 2014)

Definitely picking up that powder!


----------



## Monsy (Oct 17, 2014)

purplemaren said:


> Sadly, I bet you're right


  nothing limited ever shows up here
  I might have to hunt it down in Europe... I adore givenchy such a great brand I wish it was more popular in the USA


----------



## smallestkitten (Oct 19, 2014)

THAT POWDER IS PERFECTION 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  also that nail polish looks potentially really nice too!


----------



## katred (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm hopping on the powder love train and hoping I can actually get my hands on it. I'm also curious about the polish. Yellow shades can be very difficult to get right in terms of the formula.


----------



## pnfpn (Oct 20, 2014)

Just saw the email. Givenchy is now being sold on FeelUnique. They even have the Winter collection stuff up.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 20, 2014)

do they ship to usa ?


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 20, 2014)

THAT POWDER! I do hope we in the USA can get our hands on it.  It's beautiful!!


----------



## kait0 (Oct 21, 2014)

That powder is absurdly beautiful. Off topic - but the guy interviewed on http://arabia.style.com/beauty/beauty-counter/givenchy-launch-spring-2015-colorecreation-collection-nicolas-degennes-mariacarla-boscono/#1 sounds like a giant douche canoe. His role in society should be to shut up forever.
  Quote:    
  what he considered to be the biggest mistake women made with regards to makeup. Degennes responded, “Sadly, the biggest mistake women make is not applying any makeup at all. To me, a woman who does not apply makeup is one who has forgotten herself and has forgotten the society in which she lives and her role in it.


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 21, 2014)

kait0 said:


> That powder is absurdly beautiful. Off topic - but the guy interviewed on http://arabia.style.com/beauty/beauty-counter/givenchy-launch-spring-2015-colorecreation-collection-nicolas-degennes-mariacarla-boscono/#1 sounds like a giant douche canoe. His role in society should be to shut up forever.


  Yep, I was a little irritated reading that.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 21, 2014)

How about givenchy artistic director who calls Kim K his "friend, family and love" wtf?

  oh givenchy no just no... stay classy


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 21, 2014)

In very poor taste


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 21, 2014)

Monsy said:


> How about givenchy artistic director who calls Kim K his "friend, family and love" wtf?  oh givenchy no just no... stay classy


  Ricardo Tisci? I think Kim is beautiful but the overexposure is so very extreme now. And there's nothing beneficial about it, sadly.


----------



## pnfpn (Oct 21, 2014)

Monsy said:


> do they ship to usa ?


  They ship worldwide but you'd have to go through the checkout to see if licensing fucks it up.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 21, 2014)

even on official instagram page of givenchy they put kim's photo and happy b day
  wtf?
  seriously as european brand no one in EU gives a damn about kim


----------



## pnfpn (Oct 21, 2014)

I follow him on IG, he posts random shit haha. I don't really care for half the celebs he puts out there.


----------



## MissTania (Oct 22, 2014)

Monsy said:


> How about givenchy artistic director who calls Kim K his "friend, family and love" wtf?
> 
> oh givenchy no just no... stay classy


I am not a fan of this kind of stupidity and the idolization/promotion of vapid and vulgar celebrities.

  The stupidity of a few employees won't affect my opinion of the brand/house though!


----------



## Monsy (Oct 22, 2014)

they also posted it on official givenchy IG page... so sad.


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 22, 2014)

That spring powder is beautiful. Is it like a highlighter/blush? I love the packaging of Givenchy products. They are well thought-out, beautiful yet practical to the users.  I want to ask about the prisme libre. They revised the line, so are there only 2 shades now, Taffetas Beige and Organza Caramel? I suppose TB will suit me? Has anyone tried the new ones and are they as good as the old ones?


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 22, 2014)

Miss QQ said:


> I want to ask about the prisme libre. They revised the line, so are there only 2 shades now, Taffetas Beige and Organza Caramel? I suppose TB will suit me? Has anyone tried the new ones and are they as good as the old ones?


  I believe it's supposed to be used all over, since the article says this:
''the *Le Prisme Visage Color Confetti*powder that promises to help stomp out signs of fatigue''


----------



## Monsy (Oct 31, 2014)

New prisme libre finally made their way to the usa

  can someone please make a comparison between old and the new ones or is it the same product just in a different packaging?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm very curious about the Prism Libre in Organza Caramel and whether it will work for me (nc43).


----------



## pnfpn (Nov 1, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I'm very curious about the Prism Libre in Organza Caramel and whether it will work for me (nc43).


  It should I think! Not that this'll help a great deal but I use Taffetas Beige and that's a bit too dark for me and I'm around NC20-25. The lighter ones are too light for me though sadly.

  The powder is lovely though, it looks really natural. I accidentally tapped out too much into the lid so I am over powdering but even then it still looks fantastic.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 1, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> It should I think! Not that this'll help a great deal but I use Taffetas Beige and that's a bit too dark for me and I'm around NC20-25. The lighter ones are too light for me though sadly.
> 
> The powder is lovely though, it looks really natural. I accidentally tapped out too much into the lid so I am over powdering but even then it still looks fantastic.


  How does it work exactly?  There are 4 colors in each powder so can you customize which colors come out or do they all come out at the same time?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 1, 2014)

Anyone know when the Givenchy holiday collection will be in stores?  I saw the nail polish a few weeks ago at Barneys but not the eye palette.  I think I want that eye palette.


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Nov 1, 2014)

I don't believe the U.S. is getting the eyeshadow palette. My Sephora has had the collection for weeks. They have the shimmery black cream shadow, the black polish and the shimmery topcoat. I ended up ordering that eyeshadow palette from Feelunique. I hope I like it


----------



## pnfpn (Nov 1, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> How does it work exactly?  There are 4 colors in each powder so can you customize which colors come out or do they all come out at the same time?


  Pretty much. There's a set of holes in the sifter for each colour. If you wanted to, you could just cover the ones you don't want since they are in separate compartments in the jar. Just be careful if you take the seal off, the powder can come out in full force if you shake too hard!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 1, 2014)

Anahita Balsara said:


> I don't believe the U.S. is getting the eyeshadow palette. My Sephora has had the collection for weeks. They have the shimmery black cream shadow, the black polish and the shimmery topcoat. I ended up ordering that eyeshadow palette from Feelunique. I hope I like it


  Thanks for the info.  I don't see the palette on FeelUnique.  Maybe it is sold out.  Well 3 products isn't much of a collection.  I guess I'll hold out hope for a bit longer.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 2, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I'm very curious about the Prism Libre in Organza Caramel and whether it will work for me (nc43).


  I have the old caramel version and it works well for nc 30 -35  probably it would work for you to


----------



## pnfpn (Nov 3, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Thanks for the info.  I don't see the palette on FeelUnique.  Maybe it is sold out.  Well 3 products isn't much of a collection.  I guess I'll hold out hope for a bit longer.


  I just saw this site is now selling Givenchy. They ship worldwide and the palette is in stock here. http://www.escentual.com/givenchy/make-up/christmas-look/


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 3, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> I just saw this site is now selling Givenchy. They ship worldwide and the palette is in stock here. http://www.escentual.com/givenchy/make-up/christmas-look/


  oh Thanks. I was just on this site a few days ago but I don't know if I checked for Givenchy.


----------



## pnfpn (Nov 4, 2014)

Gah didn't see the EU only shipping for that. I'm happy to forward stuff on if you can't get a hold of it.


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 5, 2014)

安倍佐和子 (@abesawako) | Twitter


----------



## MissTania (Nov 5, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> 安倍佐和子 (@abesawako) | Twitter


Oh that gorgeous powder compact - too beautiful
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 6, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> Gah didn't see the EU only shipping for that. I'm happy to forward stuff on if you can't get a hold of it.


  I didn't notice that either.  Thanks for the offer.  I'll let you know.


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 6, 2014)

MissTania said:


> Oh that gorgeous powder compact - too beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I echo that. That powder will be a perfect treat as a gift or for myself.


----------



## MissTania (Nov 7, 2014)

Miss QQ said:


> I echo that. That powder will be a perfect treat as a gift or for myself.


  I can't wait for swatches, I hope it lives up to the packaging!


----------



## chsai (Nov 8, 2014)

Does anyone know where to find le rouge 316 in USA online?


----------



## katred (Nov 12, 2014)

chsai said:


> Does anyone know where to find le rouge 316 in USA online?


  Sadly, it seems that neither this nor 208 have made it to north America


----------



## chsai (Nov 13, 2014)

katred said:


> Sadly, it seems that neither this nor 208 have made it to north America








 What a bummer I really loved 315 and wanted to have 316 as well.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 13, 2014)

Harrod's shipping to US is about the cost of the lipstick :-/


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 15, 2014)

A nice close up of the powder:

8184b35agw1elyu0lnyqnj20go0go759.jpg (600×600)


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 15, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> A nice close up of the powder:
> 
> 8184b35agw1elyu0lnyqnj20go0go759.jpg (600×600)








 Thanks Nay!!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 15, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> A nice close up of the powder:  8184b35agw1elyu0lnyqnj20go0go759.jpg (600×600)


  Great internet hunting! I'm wondering, will the bottom part of the powder be softer than the top? Then the brush will pick up unevenly if we just sweep it across. The top multi-coloured part just looks harder to me for unknown reason, so let's hope its just me being irrational.


----------



## laurennnxox (Nov 16, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> A nice close up of the powder:
> 
> 8184b35agw1elyu0lnyqnj20go0go759.jpg (600×600)









 I neeeeeeeed this! (As long as it performs well, obviously, haha.)


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 16, 2014)

Is sephora the only option to get givenchy products ?? half the stuff is always oos there & it takes so long to restock too!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I checked harrods bt their shipping to US is


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Is sephora the only option to get givenchy products ?? half the stuff is always oos there & it takes so long to restock too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Barney's sells it too.  They didn't have the holiday eye palette last time I checked and didn't expect to get it if that is what you are looking for.  They did have the powder with the 4 colors.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 16, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Barney's sells it too.  They didn't have the holiday eye palette last time I checked and didn't expect to get it if that is what you are looking for.  They did have the powder with the 4 colors.


 Yay Thanks!!I will check it out!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 16, 2014)

that powder is gorgeous!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 16, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Barney's sells it too.  They didn't have the holiday eye palette last time I checked and didn't expect to get it if that is what you are looking for.  They did have the powder with the 4 colors.


 Have you seen the holiday collection up anywhere (folie de noirs).I do like to get the e/s palette but not sure if it's sold out or not launched at all!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 25, 2014)

Here are some news on the spring collection, mostly what we already know. She said there is some exciting news in January, I can't wait!

http://britishbeautyblogger.com/givenchy-spring-beauty-2015/


----------



## katred (Nov 25, 2014)

I saw that and was trying to think of what it could be. I'm thinking a new line of shadows, since the lipstick launch really helped bring the brand to people's attention again. I'd like to see a similarly well-thought out launch of shadows.


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 25, 2014)

I was thinking she might be referring to the new quads that are coming out.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 1, 2014)

Here're some more pics of the Spring collection!

http://britishbeautyblogger.com/givenchy-beauty-spring-2015/

  I totally love the powder and the colourful liners!


----------



## tash13 (Dec 1, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I have four of the old lipsticks and love them, just like katred said in the same category as any other high end . love the blushes too. if you like matte and kind of easy to apply  their prisme libre is the best loose powder on the market. unfortunately discontinued from the us  glosses are really good too  i also used cleanser for face, it was great and  very gentle


----------



## mango13 (Dec 1, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Here're some more pics of the Spring collection!
> 
> http://britishbeautyblogger.com/givenchy-beauty-spring-2015/
> 
> I totally love the powder and the colourful liners!


  Thanks for posting! I love that powder. Glad to know it's coming out in February, for some reason I thought it was going to be January.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Here're some more pics of the Spring collection!
> 
> http://britishbeautyblogger.com/givenchy-beauty-spring-2015/
> 
> I totally love the powder and the colourful liners!






Hi there Anneri!!!!  YES!!!  Very colorful.  I don't have any experience w/Givenchy eyeshadow.  I may have to actually go down that rabbit hole


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 1, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Here're some more pics of the Spring collection!  http://britishbeautyblogger.com/givenchy-beauty-spring-2015/  I totally love the powder and the colourful liners!


That powder


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That powder


  I'm definitely intrigued!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hi there Anneri!!!!  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]YES!!!  Very colorful.  I don't have any experience w/Givenchy [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]eyeshadow.  I may have to actually go down that rabbit hole[/COLOR]:thud:


  Have you ever seen the Island Lagoon le prisme eyeshadow? It looked so pretty but I didn’t see great reviews.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Here're some more pics of the Spring collection!
> 
> http://britishbeautyblogger.com/givenchy-beauty-spring-2015/
> 
> I totally love the powder and the colourful liners!


  The powder is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I Love Prisme Visage in general!! The pattern reminds of the Bucolique one from 2012!


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The powder is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That was the prettiest powder ever! I still haven't used it much, I don't want to ruin it.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> That was the prettiest powder ever! I still haven't used it much, I don't want to ruin it.








 Totally get that! i used to swirl around small plain corner without the pattern back then but now its all faded


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Have you ever seen the Island Lagoon le prisme eyeshadow? It looked so pretty but I didn’t see great reviews.


   No, but I just looked it up.  It is pretty essentially just two working colors.   T seemed to have like it.

     http://www.temptalia.com/givenchy-island-lagoon-le-prisme-mono-review-photos-swatches


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] No, but I just looked it up.  It is pretty essentially just two working colors.   T seemed to have like it.[/COLOR]     http://www.temptalia.com/givenchy-island-lagoon-le-prisme-mono-review-photos-swatches


:eyelove:


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] No, but I just looked it up.  It is pretty essentially just two working colors.   T seemed to have like it.[/COLOR]     http://www.temptalia.com/givenchy-island-lagoon-le-prisme-mono-review-photos-swatches





Dolly Snow said:


> :eyelove:


  I saw it on eBay but it's not something I would buy. It sure looks pretty, though.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 9, 2014)

http://www.reallyree.com/2014/12/givenchy-spring-summer-2015-makeup-review-swatches.html


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Dec 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.reallyree.com/2014/12/givenchy-spring-summer-2015-makeup-review-swatches.html


  Thanks for posting this! I always get so excited when I see activity in this thread!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.reallyree.com/2014/12/givenchy-spring-summer-2015-makeup-review-swatches.html


    Very interesting.   My Prisme Libre* 7 Voile Rose* that you insisted that I get




arrived today


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Very interesting.   My Prisme Libre* 7 Voile Rose* that you insisted that I get
> 
> 
> 
> arrived today


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 9, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Thanks for posting this! I always get so excited when I see activity in this thread!


  I was so excited to see the collection review too!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I was so excited to see the collection review too!!!


   I think I'm interested in trying some of the eyeshadow palettes.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 9, 2014)

i don't think eyeshadows are their strongest thing.  loose powder, blushes, bronzers , lipsticks are worth trying... oh yes and setting powders


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 9, 2014)

Monsy said:


> i don't think eyeshadows are their strongest thing.  loose powder, blushes, bronzers , lipsticks are worth trying... oh yes and setting powders


 Agreed!! Love the blushes, prisme libre & visages!! Haven't tried the bronzer though!! Isn't that gel to powder formula one???


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I think I'm interested in trying some of the eyeshadow palettes.[/COLOR]


 The holiday one looked nice though I don't think it made to US!! Neither sephora nor Barneys got it!! (Not the co mingled palette but the e/s palette)


----------



## Monsy (Dec 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Agreed!! Love the blushes, prisme libre & visages!! Haven't tried the bronzer though!! Isn't that gel to powder formula one???


  I was talking about the old one that was in the powder formula 





  but the new ones that are gel to powder are really good too

  I only got one that was recently limited edition




  and btw I LOVE LOVE this. it's sheer and very moisturizing


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 9, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I was talking about the old one that was in the powder formula
> 
> but the new ones that are gel to powder are really good too  I only got one that was recently limited edition
> 
> and btw I LOVE LOVE this. it's sheer and very moisturizing


 Oh wow thanks!!! That LE bronzer looks yum!! And the gloss shade too!! Is the poudre bonne mine the same formula as the LE bronzer???


----------



## Monsy (Dec 9, 2014)

Yes and the same color. number 2 I think


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 9, 2014)

Monsy said:


> Yes and the same color. number 2 I think


 Oh okay!!! Thank youuu!!!


----------



## mysteereous (Dec 9, 2014)

How does every (who has it) feel about the Prisme Libre powders? I could not find much info online, particularly for Prisme Libre in 3 Organza Caramel. I was worried it would be light on me, but figured I'd give it a try. I. LOVE. IT. I used all four colors as an all-over finishing powder and it's actually _too_ dark for me since my tan is fading. But it's SO warm and gives me this just-got-back-from-the-beach glow. I'll have to use it as a bronzer for now, and play around with other color combos for the winter/spring. But seriously, at the very least, it's everything I never knew I needed in a bronzer.

@Medgal07, would you be so kind as to let me know your thoughts on 7 Voile Rose once you've played around with it? I'm curious how it wears on darker skin. It's hard to tell online.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 9, 2014)

mysteereous said:


> How does every (who has it) feel about the Prisme Libre powders? I could not find much info online, particularly for Prisme Libre in 3 Organza Caramel. I was worried it would be light on me, but figured I'd give it a try. I. LOVE. IT. I used all four colors as an all-over finishing powder and it's actually _too_ dark for me since my tan is fading. But it's SO warm and gives me this just-got-back-from-the-beach glow. I'll have to use it as a bronzer for now, and play around with other color combos for the winter/spring. But seriously, at the very least, it's everything I never knew I needed in a bronzer.
> 
> @Medgal07, would you be so kind as to let me know your thoughts on 7 Voile Rose once you've played around with it? I'm curious how it wears on darker skin. It's hard to tell online.


  I have two of the Prisme Libre's - 01 Mousseline Pastel and 7 Voile Rose. I absolutely love both. They dont impart a lot of color so it will work across skin tones. I am NC40 myself and I have no whitish cast/chalky issues with either of the shades and I love the final finish!!! Prisme Libres are one of my all time fav setting/finishing powder. Let me know if you need swatches/pics and I can share the same!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 9, 2014)

SO how do you use the prism libre?  DO you use them instead of balls, hourglass powders?   would you still use something like Nars reflecting powder?


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 9, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> SO how do you use the prism libre?  DO you use them instead of balls, hourglass powders?   would you still use something like Nars reflecting powder?


 I use it instead of balls/ambient lighting powders like a setting/ finishing powder!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.reallyree.com/2014/12/givenchy-spring-summer-2015-makeup-review-swatches.html


  I like the nail polishes! They really evoke memories of childhood for me. I like that they are matte velvet finish, I think if they were glossy they would not have the effect. The powder is a delight, luxurious and fun at the same time.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2014)

Monsy said:


> i don't think eyeshadows are their strongest thing.  loose powder, blushes, bronzers , lipsticks are worth trying... oh yes and setting powders
> Thanks Monsy---I'll definite scrutinize them more critically before trying any.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Vineetha*
> ...


    I'm not keen on co-mingled makeup products.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2014)

mysteereous said:


> How does every (who has it) feel about the Prisme Libre powders? I could not find much info online, particularly for Prisme Libre in 3 Organza Caramel. I was worried it would be light on me, but figured I'd give it a try. I. LOVE. IT. I used all four colors as an all-over finishing powder and it's actually _too_ dark for me since my tan is fading. But it's SO warm and gives me this just-got-back-from-the-beach glow. I'll have to use it as a bronzer for now, and play around with other color combos for the winter/spring. But seriously, at the very least, it's everything I never knew I needed in a bronzer.
> 
> @Medgal07, would you be so kind as to let me know your thoughts on 7 Voile Rose once you've played around with it? I'm curious how it wears on darker skin. It's hard to tell online.


 @Vineetha has PL 3, and hopefully she'll see your post and reply to it.  I tried PL7, VR for the first time tonight, but I had on makeup all day.  Regardless I noticed a very 
  smooth flawless finish.  Vee is the one who enabled encouraged me to get PL7, VR and I'm looking forward to trying it further w/a freshly made up face.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> SO how do you use the prism libre?  DO you use them instead of balls, hourglass powders?   would you still use something like Nars reflecting powder?


 ​Pretty, I'm new to them but I will use it instead of Nars Light Reflections powder.  I'll use a highlighter but I wont's use my Météorites Perles with it because for me,
  the perles (affectionately known as balls) serve the same purpose.


----------



## mysteereous (Dec 10, 2014)

mysteereous said:


> How does every (who has it) feel about the Prisme Libre powders? I could not find much info online, particularly for Prisme Libre in 3 Organza Caramel. I was worried it would be light on me, but figured I'd give it a try. I. LOVE. IT. I used all four colors as an all-over finishing powder and it's actually _too_ dark for me since my tan is fading. But it's SO warm and gives me this just-got-back-from-the-beach glow. I'll have to use it as a bronzer for now, and play around with other color combos for the winter/spring. But seriously, at the very least, it's everything I never knew I needed in a bronzer.
> 
> @Medgal07, would you be so kind as to let me know your thoughts on 7 Voile Rose once you've played around with it? I'm curious how it wears on darker skin. It's hard to tell online.
> I have two of the Prisme Libre's - 01 Mousseline Pastel and 7 Voile Rose. I absolutely love both. They dont impart a lot of color so it will work across skin tones. I am NC40 myself and I have no whitish cast/chalky issues with either of the shades and I love the final finish!!! Prisme Libres are one of my all time fav setting/finishing powder. Let me know if you need swatches/pics and I can share the same!!


  Thanks for that info, Vineetha! Swatches would be most helpful and very appreciated


----------



## mysteereous (Dec 10, 2014)

mysteereous said:


> How does every (who has it) feel about the Prisme Libre powders? I could not find much info online, particularly for Prisme Libre in 3 Organza Caramel. I was worried it would be light on me, but figured I'd give it a try. I. LOVE. IT. I used all four colors as an all-over finishing powder and it's actually _too_ dark for me since my tan is fading. But it's SO warm and gives me this just-got-back-from-the-beach glow. I'll have to use it as a bronzer for now, and play around with other color combos for the winter/spring. But seriously, at the very least, it's everything I never knew I needed in a bronzer.
> 
> @Medgal07, would you be so kind as to let me know your thoughts on 7 Voile Rose once you've played around with it? I'm curious how it wears on darker skin. It's hard to tell online.
> @Vineetha has PL 3, and hopefully she'll see your post and reply to it.  I tried PL7, VR for the first time tonight, but I had on makeup all day.  Regardless I noticed a very
> smooth flawless finish.  Vee is the one who enabled encouraged me to get PL7, VR and I'm looking forward to trying it further w/a freshly made up face.


  Thanks Medgal. I noticed the flawless finish as well. I used it over Hourglass Immaculate foundation, which is extremely matte. It can look really flat and this powder sort of brought me back to life.


----------



## laurennnxox (Dec 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.reallyree.com/2014/12/givenchy-spring-summer-2015-makeup-review-swatches.html


  Yup. Still need that powder.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 10, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> SO how do you use the prism libre?  DO you use them instead of balls, hourglass powders?   would you still use something like Nars reflecting powder?


 
  it is basic loose setting powder
  i wouldn't use it together with nars because they have same purpose. 
  you can use prisme libre all over and then just meteorites on certain parts of the face just to give a bit of highlight

  I have two of the old prisme libre. I wonder did they just change the packaging or the formula too


----------



## MissTania (Dec 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.reallyree.com/2014/12/givenchy-spring-summer-2015-makeup-review-swatches.html









  Thank you for posting...I love that powder compact, the compact and the powder just look extraordinary! Such a fun and unique design.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

mysteereous said:


> Thanks Medgal. I noticed the flawless finish as well. I used it over Hourglass Immaculate foundation, which is extremely matte. It can look really flat and this powder sort of brought me back to life.


   Oh that's so great!!!  It's nice when a product performs well and lives up to the hype.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

laurennnxox said:


> Yup. Still need that powder.






Yes you do Lauren.  We're taking you along with us---even if you're kicking & screaming!!!


----------



## Monsy (Dec 10, 2014)

i wonder if the spring powder will ever make it's way to the USA... my guess is no


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 10, 2014)

Monsy said:


> i wonder if the spring powder will ever make it's way to the USA... my guess is no


  Yeah that is one reason I am holding my excitement. Half the collection stuff never make it here unfortunately! I really really hope it does!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah that is one reason I am holding my excitement. Half the collection stuff never make it here unfortunately! I really really hope it does!!!


   Oh you just want it in the states so you can make Meddy buy more stuff!!!


----------



## Monsy (Dec 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah that is one reason I am holding my excitement. Half the collection stuff never make it here unfortunately! I really really hope it does!!!


  exactly


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

Monsy said:


> i wonder if the spring powder will ever make it's way to the USA... my guess is no


 I'll have to rely on your experiences and impressions Monsy because this brand is new to me.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 10, 2014)

Givenchy is simple and sophisticated. It's not for an example MAC addict. They do not have a lot of products but the ones they do are amazing. It's


----------



## laurennnxox (Dec 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Yes you do Lauren.  We're taking you along with us---even if you're kicking & screaming!!!








 Oh there is no need to drag me on this one! If it becomes available in the US I will be running to my computer. I'm a sucker for that packaging!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

laurennnxox said:


> I would be terribly disappointed. I'm trying not to fawn over it too much, now. I really would love to have it though. I wish this brand was more popular! Bring the spring powder to the USA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pnfpn (Dec 10, 2014)

If it doesn't make it over there then I'd grab it from feelunique.com when it launches. The new quads will be out in Feb maybe? I dunno. Here's two swatches. http://www.reallyree.com/2014/12/givenchy-new-prisme-quator-palettes.html

  Gonna swing by the counter tomorrow to find out.


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.reallyree.com/2014/12/givenchy-spring-summer-2015-makeup-review-swatches.html


  The powder looks backup-worthy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  As for the new quads, they seem way too shimmery for me. I was hoping for a matte to satin one in neutral tones. So I think I'll pass on those.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> If it doesn't make it over there then I'd grab it from feelunique.com when it launches. The new quads will be out in Feb maybe? I dunno. Here's two swatches. http://www.reallyree.com/2014/12/givenchy-new-prisme-quator-palettes.html
> 
> Gonna swing by the counter tomorrow to find out.


   They seem to be doing the one shimmer shade like many of the Tom Ford palettes, but whoa--one palette did actually looked like all shimmers


----------



## laurennnxox (Dec 10, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> If it doesn't make it over there then I'd grab it from feelunique.com when it launches. The new quads will be out in Feb maybe? I dunno. Here's two swatches. http://www.reallyree.com/2014/12/givenchy-new-prisme-quator-palettes.html
> 
> Gonna swing by the counter tomorrow to find out.


  Holy pigmentation and shimmer! I think I will just stick to trying out the powder if I can get my hands on it, haha.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

laurennnxox said:


> Holy pigmentation and shimmer! I think I will just stick to trying out the powder if I can get my hands on it, haha.






The Hubble Space Telescope would see you coming w/that much shimmer!


----------



## katred (Dec 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] They seem to be doing the one shimmer shade like many of the Tom Ford palettes, but whoa--one palette did actually looked like all shimmers[/COLOR]:shock:


  Indeed. A little too Vegas for me to handle. I love some sparkle, but on me, that's going to make me look like some kind of expired party girl who hasn't madr it home in a few days. Too bad, because I like how it looks in the pan.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 12, 2014)

katred said:


> Indeed. A little too Vegas for me to handle. I love some sparkle, but on me, that's going to make me look like some kind of* expired party girl who hasn't madr it home in a few days. T*oo bad, because I like how it looks in the pan.






Reminiscing are we??????  I don't mind one e/s with micro shimmer---not bold chunky glitter.  That's just baaaaaaaad!!!!


----------



## katred (Dec 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Reminiscing are we??????  I don't mind one e/s with micro shimmer---not bold chunky glitter.  That's just baaaaaaaad!!!!


  Glory days...


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 12, 2014)

katred said:


> Glory days...


  LOL


----------



## Howards End (Dec 13, 2014)

Anyone who's tried the Rouge Interdit Satin lipsticks; how is the scent/taste/smell?  TIA!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 14, 2014)

katred said:


> Glory days...


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 9, 2015)

Still thinking about this powder. 





  Sorry for the screenshot, I'm on mobile!!


----------



## katred (Jan 9, 2015)

I've given up hope that we'll ever get it here. They've just stopped shipping special collections to Sephora at all, it seems and that's the only place that Givenchy is available.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 9, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Sorry for the screenshot, I'm on mobile!!


  Me too!! I check Sephora and Barneys all the time!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 9, 2015)

katred said:


> I've given up hope that we'll ever get it here. They've just stopped shipping special collections to Sephora at all, it seems and that's the only place that Givenchy is available.


  Such a bummer


----------



## smallestkitten (Jan 10, 2015)

Has anyone tried the Givenchy skincare? It looks good but I can't find many reviews and I feel like I'm just being swayed by the pretty packaging.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 10, 2015)

I only tried cleanser and it was good


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Jan 15, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Still thinking about this powder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





katred said:


> I've given up hope that we'll ever get it here. They've just stopped shipping special collections to Sephora at all, it seems and that's the only place that Givenchy is available.





Vineetha said:


> Me too!! I check Sephora and Barneys all the time!!





laurennnxox said:


> Such a bummer


     Hi Everyone!   I put some information on the MAC Cinderella thread that I'll put here too, compliments of www.fashionisers.com.  You're going to love this!  Ready?  I'll paste it right here for you:  The Givenchy Colorecreation spring 2015 makeup collection is set to be available at official Givenchy counters worldwide and at Sephora in spring.  :yahoo:  :wave:    I hope this brings a BIG smile to your face.  It certainly brings a nice, big smile to mine!  eace:


----------



## Monsy (Jan 15, 2015)

we talked about this a while ago in this thread


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 15, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.reallyree.com/2014/12/givenchy-spring-summer-2015-makeup-review-swatches.html


  Powder looks interesting.  Oh, no lol


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 15, 2015)

Can't wait to get my hands on that powder!


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Jan 15, 2015)

Monsy, if the availability of this item was already mentioned in this thread, I didn't see it.  I saw your post on the Cinderella thread mentioning you weren't certain as to whether or not it would be available in the U.S.  I was simply trying to help, that's all.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 15, 2015)

It was mentioned couple of posts before yours in this thread. Just look on the previos page


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Jan 15, 2015)

I looked.  I didn't see a post (several before mine) that it will be available in the U.S., as well as where you can purchase it.  Please tell me which post number it is.  I am not referrring to the Really Ree info.   Thanks.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 15, 2015)

You misunderstood  me. I said that we already spoke how limited editions never arrive to usa. And that would probably be the same thing with this one. RReally ree is in europe.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 16, 2015)

http://instagram.com/p/x3zPCyS89h/


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks so much for the info, [@]cr8zy4MAC[/@]! I'll be stalking the Sephoras near me till that powder is mine.   [@]awickedshape[/@]


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 16, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> @awickedshape


  I think I'll be checking, too. Someone has it on eBay already for $87.99.


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Jan 16, 2015)

You're welcome, @Jaymuhlee.   Glad to help!  I will be checking feverishly for this little darling myself.     Thank you so much @wickedshape for brining us such a very cool close-up video of those beads in action.  I love how they're magnetized.  It's getting more special by the moment! :eyelove:


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 16, 2015)

cr8zy4MAC said:


> Thank you so much @wickedshape for brining us such a very cool close-up video of those beads in action. I love how they're magnetized. It's getting more special by the moment!


  I didn't want to be interested but I'm shifting from the Guerlain meteorites compact to this


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 16, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I didn't want to be interested but I'm shifting from the Guerlain meteorites compact to this


 Have u seen this in the UK stores yet?


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 16, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Have u seen this in the UK stores yet?


  Hi, I don't buy much at all from the UK so I didn't check online, only eBay so far


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Jan 16, 2015)

Anyone know how much that confetti powder will be? I need to start saving up lol


----------



## Monsy (Jan 16, 2015)

it's not out in the UK still yet

  i checked

  it should be 56$ that's what i saw in marie claire


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Jan 16, 2015)

Monsy said:


> it's not out in the UK still yet  i checked  it should be 56$ that's what i saw in marie claire


Thank you


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 16, 2015)

Monsy said:


> it's not out in the UK still yet  i checked  it should be 56$ that's what i saw in marie claire


 I wonder where the eBay seller from Taiwan got it?


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 16, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I wonder where the eBay seller from Taiwan got it?


 It's already launched there C!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It's already launched there C!


 Oh wow! It's Asia first b4 Europe and US. Lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It's already launched there C!


 Did u got it?


----------



## pnfpn (Jan 16, 2015)

It launches any day now according to my counter. One of them said the 15th but they didn't call me about it yet. I'll go on Monday and check again most likely.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 16, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Did u got it?


 No C!! Waiting on US launch!! I hope we get it here!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 16, 2015)

pnfpn said:


> It launches any day now according to my counter. One of them said the 15th but they didn't call me about it yet. I'll go on Monday and check again most likely.


 Are u from the UK?


----------



## LiliV (Jan 16, 2015)

katred said:


> I've given up hope that we'll ever get it here. They've just stopped shipping special collections to Sephora at all, it seems and that's the only place that Givenchy is available.


  Few days late on this, but I know this makes me so nervous that Sephora will get rid of them and Teint Couture is my foundation, I don't know what I would do lol


----------



## Monsy (Jan 16, 2015)

Sephora would get rid of givenchy completely? ??


----------



## pnfpn (Jan 16, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Are u from the UK?


  Yes


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 16, 2015)

pnfpn said:


> Yes


 Let us know if ever it hits your counters there


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Jan 16, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Sephora would get rid of givenchy completely? ??


  I don't believe so.  I haven't heard anything like that at all.  We have a three-bay, just like we've always had.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 16, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Sephora would get rid of givenchy completely? ??


  I don't think so but that's just my paranoia lol they got rid of Illamasqua and they don't carry Lancôme anymore


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 16, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I don't think so but that's just my paranoia lol they got rid of Illamasqua and they don't carry Lancôme anymore


  I think I'm crazy but I'm pretty sure my local sephora store still has lancome! I might be mixing it up, though.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 16, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I think I'm crazy but I'm pretty sure my local sephora store still has lancome! I might be mixing it up, though.


  They could, I just meant online, if you click Lancôme it says "products no longer available"  Edit- wait I just checked and now they're back! They haven't carried them for a few months though I wonder what's up


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Jan 17, 2015)

What Sephora carries from store to store can vary a bit, which can make it confusing at times.  Even if, for example, two stores you frequent carries Bite Beauty and Hourglass Cosmetics, the amount of space devoted to those brands can be different, thereby affecting  how much product of that line is carried in that store.  Sometimes a line will no longer be at Sephora due to their contract expiring, or a line has decided to sell to big box stores, which automatically triggers their departure,


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 17, 2015)

Pls share if you guys seen the highlighter in a counter somewhere in Europe


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 17, 2015)

LiliV said:


> They got rid of Illamasqua


  Illamasqua pulled out of the US and Canada entirely last year; Sephora didn't "get rid of it".


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 17, 2015)

cr8zy4MAC said:


> Hi Everyone!   I put some information on the MAC Cinderella thread that I'll put here too, compliments of www.fashionisers.com.  You're going to love this!  Ready?  I'll paste it right here for you:  The Givenchy Colorecreation spring 2015 makeup collection is set to be available at official Givenchy counters worldwide and at Sephora in spring.  :yahoo:  :wave:    I hope this brings a BIG smile to your face.  It certainly brings a nice, big smile to mine!  eace:


  Thank you for letting everyone know! That's great news!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 17, 2015)

cr8zy4MAC said:


> Hi Everyone!   I put some information on the MAC Cinderella thread that I'll put here too, compliments of www.fashionisers.com.  You're going to love this!  Ready?  I'll paste it right here for you:  The Givenchy Colorecreation spring 2015 makeup collection is set to be available at official Givenchy counters worldwide and at Sephora in spring.  :yahoo:  :wave:    I hope this brings a BIG smile to your face.  It certainly brings a nice, big smile to mine!  eace:


  Thank you for the information!


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Jan 17, 2015)

I am so excited for that powder!!! ahhhhh


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 17, 2015)

It's looking like I am going to have to unsubscribe to this thread for a while. I'm just really excited about this Spring line, and keep hoping for updates and photos as we get closer. Yet, I am getting notifications for this thread concerning things that do not involve me. I hope all is resolved soon! Ladies, If anyone nabs this beautiful powder, please let me know! I can't wait to hear how it performs.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 17, 2015)

Based on posts I've seen on IG, the ones who posted the pics of this highlighter first are from Russia. Is it already available there?


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 17, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Based on posts I've seen on IG, the ones who posted the pics of this highlighter first are from Russia. Is it already available there?


  I read that the release date for Germany is Jan 23 (it's probably next week for other european countries as well), but the website I would order from (Douglas) is not getting  it before February apparently. I'm still hoping it will be sooner than that, I'm checking everyday. Will order it as soon as I see it.


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 17, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Pls share if you guys seen the highlighter in a counter somewhere in Europe


  I bought it from Debenhams today, it's really pretty.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I bought it from Debenhams today, it's really pretty.


  Yay! I can't wait to hear what you think about it when you get to try it out.


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 17, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Yay! I can't wait to hear what you think about it when you get to try it out.


  I'll try it tomorrow and I might post some swatches.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I bought it from Debenhams today, it's really pretty.


 Eeek! I'm excited that it be here in the US


----------



## alexisweaver (Jan 17, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Eeek! I'm excited that it be here in the US


  Me too! I really hope we get it and more info soon.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 18, 2015)

Think I'm unsubscribing.  Hope you guys are able to get it and love it.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 18, 2015)

I looked into Harrod's website and they already have some of the spring collection: eyeliners, nail polish and lip gloss but not sighting for the highlighter yet


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 18, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I looked into Harrod's website and they already have some of the spring collection: eyeliners, nail polish and lip gloss but not sighting for the highlighter yet


  I'm 99% sure that they had everything in the store. 
I'm not going to put any makeup on today but I swatched the highlighter and it's very light pink, there's some nice sheen but it's not very noticeable, at least not on my skin tone (I don't use MAC foundations but I think I'm NC20). I'm not sure how I am going to use it.
Yesterday at the counter while I was looking at the new collection, a woman was looking at one of the loose powders and the consultant offered her to try the new highlighter instead, because it evens out the skintone, brightens up the whole complexion, etc. I was surprised at that because I thought this is a highlighter, but I'm not sure now.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 18, 2015)

I would try it lightly all over the face for nice brightening effect


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 18, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'm 99% sure that they had everything in the store.
> I'm not going to put any makeup on today but I swatched the highlighter and it's very light pink, there's some nice sheen but it's not very noticeable, at least not on my skin tone (I don't use MAC foundations but I think I'm NC20). I'm not sure how I am going to use it.
> Yesterday at the counter while I was looking at the new collection, a woman was looking at one of the loose powders and the consultant offered her to try the new highlighter instead, because it evens out the skintone, brightens up the whole complexion, etc. I was surprised at that because I thought this is a highlighter, but I'm not sure now.


  Thanks for sharing. I wonder how it looks on my skin tone?


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 18, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'm 99% sure that they had everything in the store.
> I'm not going to put any makeup on today but I swatched the highlighter and it's very light pink, there's some nice sheen but it's not very noticeable, at least not on my skin tone (I don't use MAC foundations but I think I'm NC20). I'm not sure how I am going to use it.
> Yesterday at the counter while I was looking at the new collection, a woman was looking at one of the loose powders and the consultant offered her to try the new highlighter instead, because it evens out the skintone, brightens up the whole complexion, etc. I was surprised at that because I thought this is a highlighter, but I'm not sure now.


  Btw, may I know what's the location of this counter where it's available?


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 18, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Btw, may I know what's the location of this counter where it's available?


  I bought it from Debenhams on Oxford Street, I think it was also available in House of Fraser there and also in Harrods.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 18, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I bought it from Debenhams on Oxford Street, I think it was also available in House of Fraser there and also in Harrods.


  Thanks!


----------



## pnfpn (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm getting mine tomorrow! Pretty excited haha. I might check out the new quads too since they popped up online.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'm 99% sure that they had everything in the store.
> I'm not going to put any makeup on today but I swatched the highlighter and it's very light pink, there's some nice sheen but it's not very noticeable, at least not on my skin tone (I don't use MAC foundations but I think I'm NC20). I'm not sure how I am going to use it.
> Yesterday at the counter while I was looking at the new collection, a woman was looking at one of the loose powders and the consultant offered her to try the new highlighter instead, because it evens out the skintone, brightens up the whole complexion, etc. I was surprised at that because I thought this is a highlighter, but I'm not sure now.


 ​That does sound mor like a beauty powder-----we like those too


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

cr8zy4MAC said:


>


   Thanks so much for sharing!   I sure smiled when I saw those pics & swatches!!!!


----------



## summerxskin (Jan 20, 2015)

I just wanted to share it is available at feel unique and I ordered it yesterday evening. My order has already been dispatched and I used the code vbjan2015 and was able to get 10% off which brought the total to 53.01 shipped with some samples. 


  (link removed by mod)


----------



## Monsy (Jan 20, 2015)

it's out of stock


----------



## summerxskin (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh no. I didn't realize how quickly it would sell out. 
  I hope it comes back in stock and everyone who would like one can snag one.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 20, 2015)

thank you for letting us know!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 20, 2015)

oh no!! Thanks for the info!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 20, 2015)

Bummer!!!


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Jan 20, 2015)

PSA for all US peeps: Barneys in NYC has the entire spring collection. They have the 3 bright liners, 2 polishes, the orange lipgloss, the blue mascara and THE CONFETTI POWDER. I just placed an order with my usual SA. She says its gorgeous and very limited. They also have the new quads


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jan 20, 2015)

Anahita Balsara said:


> PSA for all US peeps: Barneys in NYC has the entire spring collection. They have the 3 bright liners, 2 polishes, the orange lipgloss, the blue mascara and THE CONFETTI POWDER. I just placed an order with my usual SA. She says its gorgeous and very limited. They also have the new quads


 That's great, thank you! Do they offer free shipping from the store or is there a minimum?


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Jan 20, 2015)

My SA did for me. I use Xiomara who is the counter manager at NARS. Her phone number is 212-833-2007. Tell her I sent you and see what she says. I don't think Barneys usually does free shipping.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh man, I'm at work and won't be able to call.  I hope it shows up online somewhere.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 20, 2015)

I was just gonna post this! Got a call from the Barneys SA and they have the whole collection up! @laurennnxox I am sure their website will have it soon


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 20, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> That's great, thank you! Do they offer free shipping from the store or is there a minimum?


 It's free shipping! No min


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jan 20, 2015)

Anahita Balsara said:


> My SA did for me. I use Xiomara who is the counter manager at NARS. Her phone number is 212-833-2007. Tell her I sent you and see what she says. I don't think Barneys usually does free shipping.


 Thanks! Hopefully it lasts two hours until I get off work haha.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 20, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Thanks! Hopefully it lasts two hours until I get off work haha.


  Same! Or I hope it goes up online. I just checked... it's not.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jan 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It's free shipping! No min


 Thanks!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 20, 2015)

Barneys Madison Avenue Counter has the collection; Contact : Christopher 2128332822 ; (not affiliated)


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 20, 2015)

The powder is priced at $68 !! @[email protected] I was thinking around $58 though!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 20, 2015)

The price they had in marie claire was 56 i think


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 20, 2015)

Monsy said:


> The price they had in marie claire was 56 i think


 The charge showing up on my card is $68 !!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 20, 2015)

I assume they put a wrong price


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jan 20, 2015)

It was up on feel unique as $58. That's really weird.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 20, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I assume they put a wrong price


 Yes! Just called him back!! For some reason they charged shipping . I was told they will credit it back : hopefully soon


----------



## Monsy (Jan 20, 2015)

I am glad you found out


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The charge showing up on my card is $68 !!


 Share some photos when u get it V!  my friend in Essex got it for me. I hope I'll get it next week.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I was just gonna post this! Got a call from the Barneys SA and they have the whole collection up! @laurennnxox I am sure their website will have it soon


  It's not yet on the web site.  At this time Ebates is 2.5% and MrRebates is 3%


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] It's not yet on the web site.  At this time Ebates is 2.5% and MrRebates is 3%[/COLOR]


 Are u getting the powder too Meddy? I love the confetti packaging concept!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 20, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Share some photos when u get it V!  my friend in Essex got it for me. I hope I'll get it next week.


 Will do C !! I hope you get its soon too


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] It's not yet on the web site.  At this time Ebates is 2.5% and MrRebates is 3%[/COLOR]


 They are usually late on updating the website inventory Meddy!! They were pretty slow with the holiday collection as well compared to the store inventory ( whatever made it to US)


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 20, 2015)

Not sure if I should try and contact either of the two SAs or wait for it to appear online somewhere. I'm sure many people have already called and asked. Both who use the forum and who lurk. Sometimes I wish these forums were for members only when it came to LE items. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Also, I'm super shy on the phone with new people, so... I guess I will be taking a gamble and waiting for them to crop up online!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> They are usually late on updating the website inventory Meddy!! They were pretty slow with the holiday collection as well compared to the store inventory ( whatever made it to US)


 Maybe next week it should be available online. The packaging of this powder is gorgeous. I hope there's Givenchy beauty in more retails here not just Sephora and Barney's.  The nail polishes are very pretty too! There are also quads with 7 colors I am not sure if that's just for Spring or its perm! But they look gorgeous!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 20, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Maybe next week it should be available online. The packaging of this powder is gorgeous. I hope there's Givenchy beauty in more retails here not just Sephora and Barney's.  The nail polishes are very pretty too! There are also quads with 7 colors I am not sure if that's just for Spring or its perm! But they look gorgeous!


  I can't get over the packaging of this powder! Definitely unique, and done right. It could have been awfully tacky. Instead, I'm coveting it! Can't wait to order.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 20, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I can't get over the packaging of this powder! Definitely unique, and done right. It could have been awfully tacky. Instead, I'm coveting it! Can't wait to order. :eyelove:


 It definitely is! It sold out in London stores immediately. Maybe stalk Barneys website or order thru phone? I dunno how many they have in stock for the powders.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

Anahita Balsara said:


> My SA did for me. I use Xiomara who is the counter manager at NARS. Her phone number is 212-833-2007. Tell her I sent you and see what she says. I don't think Barneys usually does free shipping.






 DONE!!!! Thank you so much Anihata! 



Xiomara was so sweet, and she did waive the shipping fee!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> It definitely is! It sold out in London stores immediately. Maybe stalk Barneys website or order thru phone? I dunno how many they have in stock for the powders.


    I thought about stalking but just wasn't in the mood for that, so I ordered by phone.


----------



## alexisweaver (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm getting anxious. I think I might order by phone as well.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I thought about stalking but just wasn't in the mood for that, so I ordered by phone.[/COLOR]:happydance:


 Yes! That's the best thing to do than stalk and it might sell out in a blink of an eye. A lot of people are eyeing this powder. That's always a bonus to get shipping fees waived. Always make friends with SA!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 20, 2015)

Anahita Balsara said:


> My SA did for me. I use Xiomara who is the counter manager at NARS. Her phone number is 212-833-2007. Tell her I sent you and see what she says. I don't think Barneys usually does free shipping.


  I just spoke to her on the phone and placed my order!! She was SUPER sweet and very helpful!! Thank you for sharing this contact with all of us. I truly appreciate it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Maybe next week it should be available online. The packaging of this powder is gorgeous. I hope there's Givenchy beauty in more retails here not just Sephora and Barney's.  The nail polishes are very pretty too! There are also quads with 7 colors I am not sure if that's just for Spring or its perm! But they look gorgeous!


 I didn't find the NPs to be unique but I'll check the e/s palettes out when they're online------as if I need another e/s 
  palette.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 20, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I just spoke to her on the phone and placed my order!! She was SUPER sweet and very helpful!! Thank you for sharing this contact with all of us. I truly appreciate it! :bouquet:


 Yay!!! At least u got it no more stalking for ya!   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I didn't find the NPs to be unique but I'll check the e/s palettes out when they're online------as if I need another e/s[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  palette.[/COLOR] :haha:


 You always need an e/s palette. Lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I just spoke to her on the phone and placed my order!! She was SUPER sweet and very helpful!! Thank you for sharing this contact with all of us. I truly appreciate it!






Yay!!!  Glad you ordered Lauren.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> You always need an e/s palette. Lol.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yay!!!  Glad you ordered Lauren.


  I can't wait for all of us to get our goodies!! I have so much coming in this week. VG Miley, my TF Blush & Stroked, and 4 Armani eye tints... and now this!! It's going to be a good week!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 20, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Yeah! I really have had my eye on this, so I just sucked it up my shyness and called! I am so glad I did! :yahoo:    I can't wait for all of us to get our goodies!! I have so much coming in this week. VG Miley, my TF Blush & Stroked, and 4 Armani eye tints... and now this!! It's going to be a good week!! :clap:


 Don't forget to Share ur thoughts on the eye tints!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 20, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Yeah! I really have had my eye on this, so I just sucked it up my shyness and called! I am so glad I did! :yahoo:    I can't wait for all of us to get our goodies!! I have so much coming in this week. VG Miley, my TF Blush & Stroked, and 4 Armani eye tints... and now this!! It's going to be a good week!! :clap:


 Yay :stars:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]:stars: [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] DONE!!!! Thank you so much Anihata![/COLOR] :kiss: [COLOR=0000FF]Xiomara was so sweet, and she did waive the shipping fee![/COLOR]


 Yippee :stars:


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 20, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Don't forget to Share ur thoughts on the eye tints!


  Oh, of course!! I'll probably have swatches up on the Armani thread on Friday.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 20, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Oh, of course!! I'll probably have swatches up on the Armani thread on Friday. ompom:


 What did u get?


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jan 20, 2015)

I just placed a phone order and the SA was unwilling to waive the $12(!) shipping fee (requires a five item minimum????). I'm just going to pick it up tomorrow after work. If any Chicago ladies are looking Oak St has six left!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 20, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> What did u get?


  1, 7, 8, & 10! I'm not quite sure of their names. I haven't really seen too many swatches of 1, so I thought... what the heck. Might as well try!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 20, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I just placed a phone order and the SA was unwilling to waive the $12(!) shipping fee (requires a five item minimum????). I'm just going to pick it up tomorrow after work. If any Chicago ladies are looking Oak St has six left!


 That sucks!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 20, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> 1, 7, 8, & 10! I'm not quite sure of their names. I haven't really seen too many swatches of 1, so I thought... what the heck. Might as well try!


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Jan 20, 2015)

Glad you liked her. I don't know if use use Nars but in March Barneys is having their annual gift bag event where you spend $250 and you get a bag with full and deluxe sized samples. My SA is the counter manager and she's great with getting goodies from different lines to make it worth your while. I already preordered my Nars stuff for the event. I may also get some of the new Givenchy shadows as well.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Yeah! I really have had my eye on this, so I just sucked it up my shyness and called! I am so glad I did!
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Boy----you can tell we're #TeamBuyItAll.  We're always buying it all. 



 I have jewelry, clothing and this coming----hopefully this week.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

Anahita Balsara said:


> Glad you liked her. I don't know if use use Nars but in March Barneys is having their annual gift bag event where you spend $250 and you get a bag with full and deluxe sized samples. My SA is the counter manager and she's great with getting goodies from different lines to make it worth your while. I already preordered my Nars stuff for the event. I may also get some of the new Givenchy shadows as well.






Anihita!!!   Xiomara mentioned that event to me.  I gave her my E-mail address so she can send me a reminder.


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Jan 20, 2015)

What do you have your eye on? I want that dual intensity palette and blushes and the spring colors. I might try the foundation if I can get a good match. I also asked her to let me know when By Terry spring comes in!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Boy----you can tell we're #TeamBuyItAll.  We're always buying it all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  She paid you a really nice compliment, it was something along the lines of you being her best customer. I wish I remembered exactly, I blanked a little because I'm awkward on the phone! She also told me about it! it sounds awesome! I'm really considering it.  I'm not sure what I'd order though. I definitely want the Nars Dual Intensity Eyeshadow Palette... but I've ordered so much lately, I have no clue what else I could get to hit that dollar amount!


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't know whether I should be thrilled or ashamed. I totally love makeup even though I don't wear a lot on a regular basis.. I also have a great contact at Nordstrom Chicago, a cle de peau contact at Neimans and at Tom Ford in Neimans. I always get first dibs much to my wallet's chagrin.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 20, 2015)

Anahita Balsara said:


> I don't know whether I should be thrilled or ashamed. I totally love makeup even though I don't wear a lot on a regular basis.. I also have a great contact at Nordstrom Chicago, a cle de peau contact at Neimans and at Tom Ford in Neimans. I always get first dibs much to my wallet's chagrin.


  Never be ashamed!!! If anyone, those of us at Specktra can appreciate a love of (and splurging on) makeup! First dibs definitely comes in handy when it comes to crazy LE items!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jan 20, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> That sucks!


  I'm a little annoyed but I was so excited I just went with it. At least I'll have it tomorrow, right?


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 20, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I'm a little annoyed but I was so excited I just went with it. At least I'll have it tomorrow, right?


  Yes!! You'll be the first of most of us here to get your hands on it. I can't wait to hear what you think!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

summerxskin said:


> Oh no. I didn't realize how quickly it would sell out.
> I hope it comes back in stock and everyone who would like one can snag one.


   Thanks for trying....I think we're all in good shape now.  We appreciate your effort.


----------



## alexisweaver (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm going back and forth. I hate ordering over the phone because you never know what that employee is going to do with your info, but I really want it. I'm so conflicted.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm going to wait


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 20, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> I'm going back and forth. I hate ordering over the phone because you never know what that employee is going to do with your info, but I really want it. I'm so conflicted.


  That's a valid concern! Luckily I know the name of exactly who I spoke to, and she emailed me her business card and my receipt. I've got her information too! That would be the first place to turn if anything fishy happened with my CC info. Also, I don't usually order by phone but she was a recommended contact. Which, I treat a little more highly than cold calling stores.

  I'm sure if you want to be 100% safe (and I don't blame you!) it'll eventually pop up online.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> *I most definitely splurged this week. I can't wait to roll around in my items.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm obsessed with fashion pieces---statement necklaces & earrings, scarfs----mostly accessories. The necklace that I ordered was inspired by the Camelia flower---the
  flower that Chanel fashioned Camélia De Plumes after, and Chanel uses extracts from the flower in their products, so I *had* to have it.


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Jan 20, 2015)

I totally can relate to not wanting to give out personal information. I have used her for years though and never had a problem. She used to be the counter msnager of Sue Devitt at Barneys. I also figure the same thing could happen online. Also if it helps, a lot of people at makeup alley use her for their Barneys orders.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> That's a valid concern! Luckily I know the name of exactly who I spoke to, and she emailed me her business card and my receipt. I've got her information too! That would be the first place to turn if anything fishy happened with my CC info. Also, I don't usually order by phone but she was a recommended contact. Which, I treat a little more highly than cold calling stores.
> 
> I'm sure if you want to be 100% safe (and I don't blame you!) it'll eventually pop up online.







​I did the same.  Besides which, this is someone with whom a member has dealt for a long period of 
    time.  She seemed like somone interested in repeat business and not ID theft or anything else unscrupulous.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I just placed a phone order and the SA was unwilling to waive the $12(!) shipping fee (requires a five item minimum????). I'm just going to pick it up tomorrow after work. If any Chicago ladies are looking Oak St has six left!






 Was that Barney's?  That really sucks!!!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jan 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :frenz:   :happydance:      :shock:  [COLOR=0000FF] Was that Barney's?  That really sucks!!![/COLOR]


  Yeah, I called the Chicago store figuring the locations listed here could potentially be sold out already. Oh well! It's a little out of the way but that powder has been on my mind since October!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm obsessed with fashion pieces---statement necklaces & earrings, scarfs----mostly accessories. The necklace that I ordered was inspired by the Camelia flower---the
> flower that Chanel fashioned Camélia De Plumes after, and Chanel uses extracts from the flower in their products, so I *had* to have it.


  That sounds BEAUTIFUL! I'd love to see a photo of it when it comes in!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 20, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Yeah, I called the Chicago store figuring the locations listed here could potentially be sold out already. Oh well! It's a little out of the way but that powder has been on my mind since October!


  Not like I'd ever have the guts to say something along the lines of this... "Well, my friend got her shipping waved from another location. I was hoping to do business with you but I guess I'll go elsewhere, thank you!" but in that situation I would have certainly been tempted to! it is annoying to not have them offer to waive shipping.. when you know that others got it for free!! I hope it isn't hard for you to procure the powder. Stinks you have to go out of your way for it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> That sounds BEAUTIFUL! I'd love to see a photo of it when it comes in!!


   Will do.  It shipped, so maybe by the end of this week.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Not like I'd ever have the guts to say something along the lines of this... "Well, my friend got her shipping waved from another location. I was hoping to do business with you but I guess I'll go elsewhere, thank you!" but in that situation I would have certainly been tempted to! it is annoying to not have them offer to waive shipping.. when you know that others got it for free!! I hope it isn't hard for you to procure the powder. Stinks you have to go out of your way for it.


  I didn't even mention it.   The SA said, "and of course I'll waive the shipping fee."   Now that I think about it, she 
   was the manager and had the purview to waive the fee.  Maybe non-manager SAs don't.  No excuse---get the 
    manager to waive it...It's a sale!  Who passes up current business with potential for even more!!!!!!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 20, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Well, my friend got her shipping waved from another location. I was hoping to do business with you but I guess I'll go elsewhere, thank you!"


  I would say it without a problem. I wouldn't even blink. every customer has to be treated the same way. It's just bad way of running business and poor customer service


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I would say it without a problem. I wouldn't even blink. every customer has to be treated the same way. *It's just bad way of running business and poor customer service *


----------



## Monsy (Jan 20, 2015)

I wish nordstrom would carry givenchy, wouldn't that be nice?


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 20, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I wish nordstrom would carry givenchy, wouldn't that be nice?


  That would be really nice! Atleast a few of similar stores like NM should add the line! Barneys and Sephora inventory arent just doing it as far as the brand goes!!


----------



## alexisweaver (Jan 20, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I wish nordstrom would carry givenchy, wouldn't that be nice?


  It'd be a blessing!!!! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 20, 2015)

Really tempted to try one of the new reformulated quads!! Either 01 Caresse (rose dew) or 08 Braise (classical golden)! Both dont look overly shimmery but with Givenchy you never know!! There arent enough swatches either just more promo pics !!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 20, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I would say it without a problem. I wouldn't even blink. every customer has to be treated the same way. It's just bad way of running business and poor customer service


  You're 100% right, Monsy! I'm just a little shy, and it would be the only reason I wouldn't say something like that in that situation. I really should stand up for myself more, and speak my mind as the customer, when it comes to money and makeup.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 20, 2015)

I am not judging you. I was always very shy and would never stand up or speak up and then I would cry later when I am alone. I guess I grew up a bit because life has been a bitch to me a lot lately so I had to become much tougher. Also I work in beauty retail which makes it much easier to deal with other sales people.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh it's not that serious! It just means me getting off one stop after my usual stop on my way home from work! If it was a bigger deal then I totally would have said something. Thanks for the support though!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 20, 2015)

I will be downtown on Thursday I might call them to see if they have any left


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 20, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I'm a little annoyed but I was so excited I just went with it. At least I'll have it tomorrow, right?


 Yay! Post photos! 


Monsy said:


> I wish nordstrom would carry givenchy, wouldn't that be nice?


 It be awesome! Sephora always gets it late.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Really tempted to try one of the new reformulated quads!! Either 01 Caresse (rose dew) or 08 Braise (classical golden)! Both dont look overly shimmery but with Givenchy you never know!! There arent enough swatches either just more promo pics !!


    I really want to see them too Vee!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Oh it's not that serious! It just means me getting off one stop after my usual stop on my way home from work! If it was a bigger deal then I totally would have said something. Thanks for the support though!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 20, 2015)

is everyone getting the powder?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> is everyone getting the powder?







​I think so.  That's the most sought after item in the collection so far.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 21, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> is everyone getting the powder?


 Get it b4 it's gone pretty packages


----------



## Monsy (Jan 21, 2015)

what carrier does barneys use for shipping?


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 21, 2015)

Woop, placed my order. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Escentual has it in stock as well, but there were only 18 when I looked and the number was going down by the minute.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 21, 2015)

i am so mad escentuals doesn't ship givenchy to usa.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 21, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Woop, placed my order. :yahoo:   Escentual has it in stock as well, but there were only 18 when I looked and the number was going down by the minute.


 Woohoo :yahoo:


----------



## alexisweaver (Jan 21, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Woop, placed my order. :yahoo:   Escentual has it in stock as well, but there were only 18 when I looked and the number was going down by the minute.


  Woooo! Let us know how much you love it when you get it!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 21, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Woooo! Let us know how much you love it when you get it!


  I will! I'm so excited. I hope shipping won't take too long.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 21, 2015)

IDK if I want it b/c I'm not sure what it does...   LOL


----------



## Monsy (Jan 21, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> That's a valid concern! Luckily I know the name of exactly who I spoke to, and she emailed me her business card and my receipt. I've got her information too! That would be the first place to turn if anything fishy happened with my CC info. Also, I don't usually order by phone but she was a recommended contact. Which, I treat a little more highly than cold calling stores.
> 
> I'm sure if you want to be 100% safe (and I don't blame you!) it'll eventually pop up online.


  So i am the only idiot who didn't ask for receipt to be emailed? they didn't offer either 

  I never order over the phone so I had no idea. I hope everything goes well


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Jan 21, 2015)

I never get an email from Barneys and I've always gotten my items pretty quickly


----------



## Monsy (Jan 21, 2015)

do they ship by ups?

  I used the phone number you provided but I think Sergio was the one who I talked to


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 21, 2015)

Monsy said:


> So i am the only idiot who didn't ask for receipt to be emailed? they didn't offer either   I never order over the phone so I had no idea. I hope everything goes well


  I asked if I could get some type of proof of purchase incase anything happens. I don't usually order over the phone either. I'm sure all will go fine!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 21, 2015)

Monsy said:


> do they ship by ups?  I used the phone number you provided but I think Sergio was the one who I talked to


 FedEx! I get email from NM but not barneys and they ship the next day usually!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 21, 2015)

Mine still en route to the U.S.! I dunno when I'll get it! You guys should get it sooner than Friday.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jan 21, 2015)

Just opened up my powder!  I want to dive right in but I'm makeup-less today and I'm trying to decide if I should do a blog post on it. I haven't written since my dog passed in October and it feels very strange. Anyway, here are some quick phone photos I just snapped:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 21, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Just opened up my powder!  I want to dive right in but I'm makeup-less today and I'm trying to decide if I should do a blog post on it. I haven't written since my dog passed in October and it feels very strange. Anyway, here are some quick phone photos I just snapped:


 Yayyy :eyelove:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2015)

Monsy said:


> what carrier does barneys use for shipping?


  FedEx


----------



## Monsy (Jan 21, 2015)

over the phone they told me they use UPS. I hate fedex 

  can I call them to give me the tracking number so at least I would know when to expect it?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


>


    Yippee
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's so pretty---and unique!  Awwww. I know your heart's broken over your dog---so, so hard.  



Thanks for sharing the photos Jay!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 21, 2015)

Monsy said:


> over the phone they told me they use UPS. I hate fedex   can I call them to give me the tracking number so at least I would know when to expect it?


 Yes Monsy, If you call they will be able to provide you with tracking! They have used fedex all along , not sure if there is a ups option as well .


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2015)

Monsy said:


> over the phone they told me they use UPS. I hate fedex
> 
> can I call them to give me the tracking number so at least I would know when to expect it?


  Their literature says FedEx....Maybe they use both




When I order from Nordies by phone they send me an E-reciept w/the tracking number.
   Barney's didn't do that but I was told I'd probably get my pkg by Friday.  When I get things that fast it's usually via FedEx.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes Monsy, If you call they will be able to provide you with tracking! *They have used fedex all along *, not sure if there is a ups option as well .


   I thought so Vee.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2015)

Monsy said:


> So i am the only idiot who didn't ask for receipt to be emailed? they didn't offer either
> 
> I never order over the phone so I had no idea. I hope everything goes well


   When I used to order MAC via the phone my orders were always fine and the receipt was in the box.
   I think we'll all be fine.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you ladies. Sorry for being such a pain. I will call them tomorrow


----------



## alexisweaver (Jan 21, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


>


  AHHHH I'm in love!! Really hope I can get it. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Thank you ladies. Sorry for being such a pain. I will call them tomorrow


   You're not being a pain Monsy!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> AHHHH I'm in love!! Really hope I can get it. Hope you enjoy!


 It's still not up on Barney's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you get it too Lex!!


----------



## alexisweaver (Jan 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It's still not up on Barney's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  No and I've been checking all day. Hopefully it'll pop up soon and I'll be around a computer!

  If I miss it, I might actually cry. HAHA


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] When I used to order MAC via the phone my orders were always fine and the receipt was in the box.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I think we'll all be fine.[/COLOR]


 :nods:


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 21, 2015)

I hope I could get it by Friday! I'm home all day and Fedex is SUCH a pain to get at my apartment! I can't call and have them hold it like UPS (especially because no tracking number right now). Fedex likes to give me problems. Fingers crossed my powder arrives alright!

@Jaymuhlee It's SO pretty! Can't wait to hear your thoughts!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> No and I've been checking all day. Hopefully it'll pop up soon and I'll be around a computer!
> 
> If I miss it, I might actually cry. HAHA


    I'll keep checking too.  Even though I've already ordered the confetti powder I'd still like to check out some of the other items in the collection.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I hope I could get it by Friday! I'm home all day and Fedex is SUCH a pain to get at my apartment! I can't call and have them hold it like UPS (especially because no tracking number right now). Fedex likes to give me problems. Fingers crossed my powder arrives alright!
> 
> @Jaymuhlee It's SO pretty! Can't wait to hear your thoughts!!


   Fingers crossed for you Lauren!!!


----------



## alexisweaver (Jan 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'll keep checking too.  Even though I've already ordered the confetti powder I'd still like to check out some of the other items in the collection.


  I noticed there's a Barney's in Philly on Walnut Street. It's actually close to me, so I'll give them a call and if they have it, I'll try and pick it up this weekend. I'm so anxious/nervous now.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> I noticed there's a Barney's in Philly on Walnut Street. It's actually close to me, so I'll give them a call and if they have it, I'll try and pick it up this weekend. I'm so anxious/nervous now.


   That's a great idea!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 21, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


>


  That is beautiful


----------



## alexisweaver (Jan 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's a great idea!!!


  Hopefully it'll all work out and I won't be subjected to resellers prices.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 21, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Just opened up my powder!  I want to dive right in but I'm makeup-less today and I'm trying to decide if I should do a blog post on it. I haven't written since my dog passed in October and it feels very strange. Anyway, here are some quick phone photos I just snapped:


 It's beautiful!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 21, 2015)

SO how do you use the powder?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Hopefully it'll all work out and I won't be subjected to resellers prices.







Oh no, no , no!   Can't let that happen.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 21, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> SO how do you use the powder?


 Finishing Powder!! Like how we use the meteorites/ hourglass ambient powders


----------



## mysteereous (Jan 22, 2015)

This is up on Barneys! I found it under Beauty -> Cosmetics, first page. Looks like the whole spring collection is there. Good luck all!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 22, 2015)

mysteereous said:


> This is up on Barneys! I found it under Beauty -> Cosmetics, first page. Looks like the whole spring collection is there. Good luck all!


  Thank you mysteerous!!


----------



## alexisweaver (Jan 22, 2015)

mysteereous said:


> This is up on Barneys! I found it under Beauty -> Cosmetics, first page. Looks like the whole spring collection is there. Good luck all!


  Ahh I came to post this. I just checked and it is on the website. I ordered my powder!!!

  I'm so relieved.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Finishing Powder!! Like how we use the meteorites/ hourglass ambient powders


  I'd love to read a comparison of all those products with this powders. Could you who got it share your thoughts please?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

mysteereous said:


> This is up on Barneys! I found it under Beauty -> Cosmetics, first page. Looks like the whole spring collection is there. Good luck all!


    Thanks Mysteereous!!!  I guess I'll take a look to see if there's anything else that I _need_! *wink wink


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I'd love to read a comparison of all those products with this powders. Could you who got it share your thoughts please?






Hi Anneri!  Mine should arrive tomorrow or Monday---I'd be happy to at that time, if no one responds before then.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Ahh I came to post this. I just checked and it is on the website. I ordered my powder!!!
> 
> I'm so relieved.






Yay Lex...so happy for you!!!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi Anneri!  Mine should arrive tomorrow or Monday---I'd be happy to at that time, if no one responds before then.


I'd love to hear your thoughts no matter what, Med!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I'd love to hear your thoughts no matter what, Med!


   All-righty!!!


----------



## alexisweaver (Jan 22, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I'd love to hear your thoughts no matter what, Med!


  Same here!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Thanks, it says it should be here on or before January 30th. I hope it's before.
> 
> 
> Same here!!


   Fingers crossed!  





 No problem!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

OMG, OMG....I just got my package from Barney's


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]OMG, OMG....I just got my package from Barney's:yaay: [/COLOR]


 Yay!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Yay!


Thanks 'C'!  



I just opened it...going to take a pic.  BRB!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> OMG, OMG....I just got my package from Barney's


  That was FAST! I hope mine comes today or tomorrow!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Thanks 'C'!  [/COLOR]:yahoo: [COLOR=0000FF]I just opened it...going to take a pic.  BRB!!![/COLOR]


 Well my blog is down someone hacked it and was successful. Sad day!  we are trying to fix it backing up files. I hope it goes back up soon.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]OMG, OMG....I just got my package from Barney's:yaay: [/COLOR]


 Mine is here too :yaay: :yaay:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 22, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Well my blog is down someone hacked it and was successful. Sad day!  we are trying to fix it backing up files. I hope it goes back up soon.


 Oh no C


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh no C


 Yeah it sucks! We do have his IP address we might give him a ring. He/she/'it' is from Latvia.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 22, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Well my blog is down someone hacked it and was successful. Sad day!  we are trying to fix it backing up files. I hope it goes back up soon.


  I'm so sorry to hear that! I never understand the motives behind hackers. I hope all is resolved quickly!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Mine is here too :yaay: :yaay:





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]OMG, OMG....I just got my package from Barney's:yaay: [/COLOR]


  Yippee!   I placed my order this morning!  Can't wait!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 22, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Yippee!   I placed my order this morning!  Can't wait!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 22, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Yippee!   I placed my order this morning!  Can't wait!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 22, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I'd love to read a comparison of all those products with this powders. Could you who got it share your thoughts please?


 For sure!! Will do


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> That was FAST! *I hope mine comes today or tomorrow! *


    I couldn't believe it!!!!



I hope so too!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Yippee! I placed my order this morning! Can't wait!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 22, 2015)

I got my shipping confirmation, it's supposed to be here on Monday.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Mine is here too


  Yay, Yay


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 22, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Well my blog is down someone hacked it and was successful. Sad day!  we are trying to fix it backing up files. I hope it goes back up soon.


  I'm sorry, C. That is horrible :-(


----------



## Filmfreak (Jan 22, 2015)

Aaaaargh, I did it too! I should never ever have continued reading this thread! *kicks self for being so weak*

  I've ordered the confetti powder and two of the new quads, Inattendue and Braise, from Escentual (thanks to Naynadine for the info!). I've seen one swatch of Inattendue and that kind of won me over, but in general I wasn't too happy with the quality of Givenchy quads before. I bought last year's spring quad and it had the same problems like Chanel's Fantaisie: almost no color payoff and a lot of difference when applied to hand or lid.
  I haven't found any other swatches for the new quads than the one on the blog I've linked, so I chose Braise simply because the color combination looks interesting.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Well my blog is down someone hacked it and was successful. Sad day!  we are trying to fix it backing up files. I hope it goes back up soon.


    Oh NO!!!  That's disgusting!!!  I hope it's all resolved soon 'C.'  Is there a way to protect against this.  Why would
   someone do that!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 22, 2015)

Filmfreak said:


> Aaaaargh, I did it too! I should never ever have continued reading this thread! *kicks self for being so weak*  I've ordered the confetti powder and two of the new quads, Inattendue and Braise, from Escentual (thanks to Naynadine for the info!). I've seen one swatch of Inattendue and that kind of won me over, but in general I wasn't too happy with the quality of Givenchy quads before. I bought last year's spring quad and it had the same problems like Chanel's Fantaisie: almost no color payoff and a lot of difference when applied to hand or lid. I haven't found any other swatches for the new quads than the one on the blog I've linked, so I chose Braise simply because the color combination looks interesting.


 Let us know how you like the quad!! I am thinking of getting caresse and braise but can't find any swatches online!!


----------



## Filmfreak (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh NO!!!  That's disgusting!!!  I hope it's all resolved soon 'C.'  Is there a way to protect against this.  Why would
> someone do that!!!


  What an idiot, why would anyone hack a beauty blog? Those little asshole nerds just want to prove they're oh so clever. I just hate the stupid Hollywood movies that perpetuate the myth that hackers are in any way intelligent or cool. They're such an incentive for these immature cretins to look for easy targets. And most blogs unfortunately are easy targets, usually there's not much security there.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

​Here's my baby in this not so good pic.  I love the extras too.  The mini lipstick is so, so adorable---its little sliding box looked like a little coffin.  An upside of ordering via a SA is that they have the ability to include samples/goodies that one wouldn't otherwise get when ordering online, unless it was a GWP.


----------



## Filmfreak (Jan 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Let us know how you like the quad!! I am thinking of getting caresse and braise but can't find any swatches online!!


I'll report as soon as I have it. I just wished I could rein myself in a bit and buy the camera I've wanted for so long. Then I could post swatches. Sigh.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

Filmfreak said:


> Aaaaargh, I did it too! I should never ever have continued reading this thread! *kicks self for being so weak*
> 
> I've ordered the confetti powder and two of the new quads, Inattendue and Braise, from Escentual (thanks to Naynadine for the info!). I've seen one swatch of Inattendue and that kind of won me over, but in general I wasn't too happy with the quality of Givenchy quads before. I bought last year's spring quad and it had the same problems like Chanel's Fantaisie: almost no color payoff and a lot of difference when applied to hand or lid.
> I haven't found any other swatches for the new quads than the one on the blog I've linked, so I chose Braise simply because the color combination looks interesting.






​We were all bitten & smitten!!  You'r in great company FF!!!  I was tempted to get at least one of the quads but I'd like to see some swatches and get some 
   trusted feedback about them.  I think they will likely appear on Sephora at some point and Ebates 8% would be a powerful incentive for me to buy them there.  I am 
   so looking forward to hearing what you think of them before I purchase one.   No pressure!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

Filmfreak said:


> I'll report as soon as I have it. I just wished I could rein myself in a bit and buy the camera I've wanted for so long. Then I could post swatches. Sigh.


   I think i'll pass on that amazing limited edition fabulous item-----------------------_said no genuine makeup addict ever!!!!_ 
I'm more interested in your opinion at this point FF.  I'm glad you got the goods!!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I think i'll pass on that amazing limited edition fabulous item-----------------------*said no genuine makeup addict ever!!!! *
> I'm more interested in your opinion at this point FF.  I'm glad you got the goods!!!!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 22, 2015)

Filmfreak said:


> Escentual's express shipping?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  No, I ordered at Sephora, it's sold out now though. Last night it was shortly in stock again, then OOS again. No idea what's going on there. I'm just glad I got a shipping confirmation.

  I hope you like the quads!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


>


----------



## pnfpn (Jan 22, 2015)

I didn't take any pictures, the lighting sucks in my store. I played with the new quad formula.

  Out of the 4 shades there's one glittery shade, I didn't notice any mattes, they are all satin but on the shimmery side of satin and some can be metallic - like gold shades. They are quite pretty and the colour combinations are cute but ultimately I passed. The formula seems quite smooth with some shades more pigmented than the other but they all swatched well on the back of my hand.

  They remind me of the Chanel quads that came out last year but with a shade that's extra glittery.

  Got my powder though!!!! Early birthday present


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Naynadine (Jan 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


----------



## meka72 (Jan 22, 2015)

mysteereous said:


> This is up on Barneys! I found it under Beauty -> Cosmetics, first page. Looks like the whole spring collection is there. Good luck all!


  Thanks for posting this! I just ordered and look forward to trying the powder.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 22, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Hope u love it WD!


  Sorry about your blog C!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]​Here's my baby in this not so good pic.  I love the extras too.  The mini lipstick is so, so adorable---its little sliding box looked like a [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]little coffin.  An upside of ordering via a SA is that they have the ability to include samples/goodies that one wouldn't otherwise get when ordering[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]online, unless it was a GWP.[/COLOR]


  Lol "mini coffin"  what color is the lippie?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

I've been stalking Sephora for this for days and I've not seen hide nor hair of any part of this collection



I'm holding out for those e/s quads & 8.5% Ebates cash back!!


----------



## meka72 (Jan 22, 2015)

[@]charismafulltv[/@], I hope you get your blog situation taken care of without too much hassle (although it sounds like more hassle than I could handle. Lol). I look forward to reading your blog post about the confetti powder.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Lol "mini coffin" what color is the lippie?


 





 It's a very pretty coral & called Rose Dressing # 202.   It's an omen---my house number is 202!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]:haha:  It's a very pretty coral & called Rose Dressing # 202.   It's an omen---my house number is 202![/COLOR]


  It was meant to be!


----------



## mysteereous (Jan 22, 2015)

pnfpn said:


> I didn't take any pictures, the lighting sucks in my store. I played with the new quad formula.
> 
> Out of the 4 shades there's one glittery shade, I didn't notice any mattes, they are all satin but on the shimmery side of satin and some can be metallic - like gold shades. They are quite pretty and the colour combinations are cute but ultimately I passed. The formula seems quite smooth with some shades more pigmented than the other but they all swatched well on the back of my hand.
> 
> ...


  Thanks for the descriptions. I'm eyeing the quads now, but I think I'll wait until I can swatch them myself before I purchase any.


----------



## mysteereous (Jan 22, 2015)

I received a shipping notice from Barney's already - 5 hours after I ordered? Impressed.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 22, 2015)

mysteereous said:


> I received a shipping notice from Barney's already - 5 hours after I ordered? Impressed.


  Me too!  Yay!  Love Barneys


----------



## mango13 (Jan 22, 2015)

How long did it take to get order confirmations(not shipping) from Barneys after placing the order?


----------



## meka72 (Jan 22, 2015)

Immediately  





mango13 said:


> How long did it take to get order confirmations(not shipping) from Barneys after placing the order?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> It was meant to be!


   YES!   Beshert, as my mother-in-law would say.  That's, 'it's meant to be' in Yiddish.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

meka72 said:


> Immediately






Did you order it too Meka??


----------



## mango13 (Jan 22, 2015)

meka72 said:


> Immediately


  I didn't get one... it's been four hours and the funds have already been reserved.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

mango13 said:


> I didn't get one... it's been four hours and the funds have already been reserved.


   Someone else waited 5 hours.  Fingers crossed---it's coming!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

pnfpn said:


> I didn't take any pictures, the lighting sucks in my store. I played with the new quad formula.
> 
> Out of the 4 shades there's one glittery shade, I didn't notice any mattes, they are all satin but on the shimmery side of satin and some can be metallic - like gold shades. They are quite pretty and the colour combinations are cute but ultimately I passed. The formula seems quite smooth with some shades more pigmented than the other but they all swatched well on the back of my hand.
> 
> ...


    Thanks so much for sharing your thoughts on the quads, and I'm glad you got the confetti powder!!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 22, 2015)

I came home today to 3 packages at my door... but not from Barney's! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Two from Nordstrom and one from Saks. Perhaps tomorrow! I guess Florida is too far from NYC to get here in two days.


----------



## mango13 (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Someone else waited 5 hours.  Fingers crossed---it's coming!!!!


  I hope so... I always get the order confirmation right away and I've never had to wait for one...ever. So I don't why it's not happening now... I started thinking maybe it's not meant to be...


----------



## meka72 (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ompom: [COLOR=0000FF]Did you order it too Meka??[/COLOR]


  Yes ma'am! I've been lurking in this thread for awhile. Lol. I'm glad that I'm home with a headache because I probably would've missed out.   Please let me know which brush you plan to use with it. I plan to upgrade my brushes this year. I want some Hakuhodo brushes but will likely buy Chikuhodo since I can get them with free shipping through Beautylish.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 22, 2015)

mango13 said:


> I hope so... I always get the order confirmation right away and I've never had to wait for one...ever. So I don't why it's not happening now... I started thinking maybe it's not meant to be...


  I'm sure your order is fine but I understand why you're nervous. it IS meant to be!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 22, 2015)

mango13 said:


> I hope so... I always get the order confirmation right away and I've never had to wait for one...ever. So I don't why it's not happening now... I started thinking maybe it's not meant to be...


 Did you check under order history online?? If it's there it should be fine & you can check the status as well


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 22, 2015)

meka72 said:


> Yes ma'am! I've been lurking in this thread for awhile. Lol. I'm glad that I'm home with a headache because I probably would've missed out.   Please let me know which brush you plan to use with it. I plan to upgrade my brushes this year. I want some Hakuhodo brushes but will likely buy Chikuhodo since I can get them with free shipping through Beautylish.


 Love my hakuhodo brushes worth every penny!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 22, 2015)

The eyeshadows look tempting: 3,7 and 8  7 reminds me of HG exposure and Olive fields combined


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 22, 2015)

The powder is sold out at Barneys now. I'm glad u girls got it!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 22, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Well my blog is down someone hacked it and was successful. Sad day!  we are trying to fix it backing up files. I hope it goes back up soon.


  why would someone hack a blog? Not like there is any credit card info on it? Ya know? 
  I'm sorry that happened.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Jan 22, 2015)

I hope I get a shipping notice soon lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

mango13 said:


> I hope so... I always get the order confirmation right away and I've never had to wait for one...ever. So I don't why it's not happening now...* I started thinking maybe it's not meant to be...*
> ​I hope they're just behind a tad and your confirmation will come through at any moment now.
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *meka72*
> ...


    Oh I'm so sorry you're suffering with a headache, but I'm really glad you were able to get the confetti powder.  I plan to use my Tom Ford bronzer brush which is way
   too big for my face for applying bronzer, but it's PERFECT for applying beauty powders & météorites.  It's huge &  luxurious and it really grabs the product.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> why would someone hack a blog? Not like there is any credit card info on it? Ya know?
> I'm sorry that happened.
> Crazy right?  To steal her pics or just to be destructive & hurtful!!!
> 
> ...


   Wow----that was quick. There might still be some available in-store.   I'm wondering if and when Sephora will get it.  I'd like one or both of the e/s palettes.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 22, 2015)

Hmmm  I can't find it on the site...  Should I call, and try to track it down? Have you all put in on yet?    TELL ME!    ;-)


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Hmmm  I can't find it on the site...  Should I call, and try to track it down? Have you all put in on yet?    TELL ME!    ;-)


 'C' said it was sold out.  Most of us ordered from a Barney's counter by phone.  Try this:  From @Anahita Balsara, "I use  Xiomara who is the counter manager at NARS. 
  Her phone number is 212-833-2007" make sure you tell her Anahita referred you!!! She will extend you free shipping.  Make sure you ask for Xiomara, Pretty!!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 22, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> why would someone hack a blog? Not like there is any credit card info on it? Ya know?  I'm sorry that happened.


 I know it's crazy. Some kid in Latvia. Probably just for practice then move on to hack to the next level. Yeah it's sold out at Barneys online Pretty! But call Xiomara or Jaymuhlee got in a counter too ask her where she got it and call that counter.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 22, 2015)

The powders sold out like pancakes! Even in the UK too. Sold out overnight!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 22, 2015)

I called barneys to get more info on my phone order and they told me they are busy and will call me back... well they didn't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  should i call them again?


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 22, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I called barneys to get more info on my phone order and they told me they are busy and will call me back... well they didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  did you call today?   I'd call again, closer to closing time if it is busy...    I know you are kinda worried about it, but I've ordered over the phone before, I'm sure it is fine.   They will also include your receipt. 



  I order from Barney's on Oak Street.  Super nice kid.    I'll give you the info if anyone wants it.  He even waived shipping.   I could easily drive down there and pick it up today, but I'm lazy/fighting a headache...    
Like Meka, if I hadn't stayed home from work, I would've missed out too.   So you know what that says right?


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 22, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> did you call today?   I'd call again, closer to closing time if it is busy...     I order from Barney's on Oak Street.  Super nice kid.    I'll give you the info if anyone wants it.  He even waived shipping.   I could easily drive down there and pick it up today, but I'm lazy/fighting a headache...      Like Meka, if I hadn't stayed home from work, I would've missed out too.   So you know what that says right?


 Yay! I'm glad u got it!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 22, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I order from Barney's on Oak Street.  Super nice kid.    I'll give you the info if anyone wants it.  He even waived shipping.   I could easily drive down there and pick it up today, but I'm lazy/fighting a headache...
> Like Meka, if I hadn't stayed home from work, I would've missed out too.   So you know what that says right?


  Yes please can you pm me the info just for future. It would definitely arrive earlier from oak to me than from ny


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] YES!   Beshert, as my mother-in-law would say.  That's, 'it's meant to be' in Yiddish.[/COLOR]


----------



## Monsy (Jan 22, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> did you call today?   I'd call again, closer to closing time if it is busy...


  Yes I called back again and person I ordered from is on lunch and I was told no one else can help me. So I left another message


----------



## pnfpn (Jan 22, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> The powders sold out like pancakes! Even in the UK too. Sold out overnight!


  My counter had to hold one for me! When I got there they had 2 left and they arrived in store on Monday. Even the SA didn't get one for free D:


----------



## alexisweaver (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]​Here's my baby in this not so good pic.  I love the extras too.  The mini lipstick is so, so adorable---its little sliding box looked like a [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]little coffin.  An upside of ordering via a SA is that they have the ability to include samples/goodies that one wouldn't otherwise get when ordering[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]online, unless it was a GWP.[/COLOR]


  Lovely haul, Meddy!!


----------



## alexisweaver (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm excited bc mine has already shipped! I hope I get it by Tuesday the latest.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> did you call today?   I'd call again, closer to closing time if it is busy...    I know you are kinda worried about it, but I've ordered over the phone before, I'm sure it is fine.   They will also include your receipt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






This is just great!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> *I'm excited bc mine has already shipped*! I hope I get it by Tuesday the latest.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 22, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> I'm excited bc mine has already shipped! I hope I get it by Tuesday the latest.


  Yippee!!!!

  Sooo glad all us waiting on this was able to get one! The fact that the launch caught up on IG a bit late helped!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 22, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Yes I called back again and person I ordered from is on lunch and I was told no one else can help me. So I left another message


  I'd call again then if that person is the only one that can help.  I'm sure lunch is over.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

pnfpn said:


> My counter had to hold one for me! When I got there they had 2 left and they arrived in store on Monday. Even the SA didn't get one for free D:


   Glad you were able to get it!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yippee!!!!
> 
> Sooo glad all us waiting on this was able to get one! The fact that the launch caught up on IG a bit late helped!


    Me too!  



Anyone else looking should call a counter at Barney's at this point.  If and when they hit Sephora they'll sell out fast there too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I'd call again then if that person is the only one that can help.  I'm sure lunch is over.






You snooze, you lose!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 22, 2015)

To call third time today? Yes lunch is long over I am sure and the first time I called was 5 hours ago... If he doesn't call me today tomorrow I will ask for a manager to talk to


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else looking should call a counter at Barney's at this point.  If and when they hit Sephora they'll sell out fast there too.







  TM had posted it on her account a few minutes back, so all hopes of finding it will soon be gone (only referring to the 60k followers) . I hope Sephora gets it too!!!


----------



## Filmfreak (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I think i'll pass on that amazing limited edition fabulous item-----------------------_said no genuine makeup addict ever!!!!_
> I'm more interested in your opinion at this point FF.  I'm glad you got the goods!!!!








  They're already on their way! Escentual ships with lightning speed.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jan 22, 2015)

Wow, Mallory at Oak St sucks! Can't believe you got the fee waived and she was unwilling to do it for me, [@]Prettypackages[/@]. And [@]Medgal07[/@], you got freebies?? At least I got my powder!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

Filmfreak said:


> They're already on their way! Escentual ships with lightning speed.






Awesome!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Wow, Mallory at Oak St sucks! Can't believe you got the fee waived and she was unwilling to do it for me, @Prettypackages. And @Medgal07, you got freebies?? At least I got my powder!


  That's so unfair.  These things should at least be done consistently.  I ordered from NY.    I'm glad you got your powder Jay!!!  Have you tried it yet???


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] That's so unfair.  These things should at least be done consistently.  I ordered from NY.    I'm glad you got your powder Jay!!!  Have you tried it yet???[/COLOR]


  I'm just being petty on my commute home! Can you tell I didn't have the best day? I already own the full size _Rose Dressing_, too!  I haven't tried the powder yet, tomorrow night will be our big moment.


----------



## alexisweaver (Jan 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yippee!!!!
> 
> Sooo glad all us waiting on this was able to get one! The fact that the launch caught up on IG a bit late helped!


  Oh wow! I didn't realize there was any hype for it on Instagram. I'm glad I wake up early and checked! Depending on if I love it, I'd definitely like to get another one from Sephora!


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Jan 22, 2015)

Just got my package. That powder is soo pretty. I think Givenchy is soo underrated. I wish the U.S. would get the full line. I one placed an order a phone order at Epcot to get the Bucolic Blossoms collection from spring s few years ago and I was shocked at the shipping. They do shipping according to the dollar amount spent. I paid almost $40 shipping. Xiomara gave me more info on the bag event if anyone is interested. Just let me know if you want me to post it here. I don't want anybody to feel like I'm schilling.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] It will come Lauren!  Hang in there!  What magnificent makeup did you get from Saks & Nordies???[/COLOR]


  My four armani eye tints, TF Frantic Pink, and the stroked duo! I'm in love!! :yahoo: it makes me want to hunt for softcore duo!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 22, 2015)

Anahita Balsara said:


> Just got my package. That powder is soo pretty. I think Givenchy is soo underrated. I wish the U.S. would get the full line.


----------



## alexisweaver (Jan 22, 2015)

WOW, I'm impressed. My package is already in my state and it says it should be delivered tomorrow. Now that's shipping! I think Nordstrom could learn a thing or two.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Oh that's awesome that she threw in all those goodies!
> 
> My Chanel SA usually does that for me.
> Oh wow! I didn't realize there was any hype for it on Instagram. I'm glad I wake up early and checked! Depending on if I love it, I'd definitely like to get another one from Sephora!


    That's one advantage of working with a SA.  That was really sweet of her too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> WOW, I'm impressed. My package is already in my state and it says it should be delivered tomorrow. Now that's shipping! I think Nordstrom could learn a thing or two.






 That's great!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> My four armani eye tints, TF Frantic Pink, and the stroked duo! I'm in love!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Awesome haul Lauren!  ENJOY!!!  I'm wearing Stroked---just the blush, today.  I love it!!!


----------



## meka72 (Jan 22, 2015)

PP, you live in Chicago? For some reason, I thought you lived in Canada.   I used to live in Chicago and hope to make it back over the summer. Maybe we could meet for lunch and shopping?  





Prettypackages said:


> did you call today?   I'd call again, closer to closing time if it is busy...    I know you are kinda worried about it, but I've ordered over the phone before, I'm sure it is fine.   They will also include your receipt.     I order from Barney's on Oak Street.  Super nice kid.    I'll give you the info if anyone wants it.  He even waived shipping.   I could easily drive down there and pick it up today, but I'm lazy/fighting a headache...      Like Meka, if I hadn't stayed home from work, I would've missed out too.   So you know what that says right?


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Jan 22, 2015)

Glad you liked her. I always hope the people have a good experience with the SAs I recommend. I'd feel embarrassed if they weren't helpful or promised things and then didn't deliver.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 22, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Wow, Mallory at Oak St sucks! Can't believe you got the fee waived and she was unwilling to do it for me, @Prettypackages. And @Medgal07, you got freebies?? At least I got my powder!


  That does suck though.


----------



## MissTania (Jan 22, 2015)

Ladies- there is one Confetti powder left at Barneys San Fran.

  When I called there were 2, I bought one and also 2 NARS lipsticks and a Givenchy Lipstick also.

  I called New York first but the store was closed unfortunately.

  I am paying $12 ground shipping to my shipping address in Florida- I did not ask for it to be waived as I am just grateful to have found it and had a really friendly and helpful SA help me.

  Good luck finding them.

  Btw, I called Beverly Hills and was told it is sold out.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

MissTania said:


> Ladies- there is one Confetti powder left at Barneys San Fran.
> 
> When I called there were 2, I bought one and also 2 NARS lipsticks and a Givenchy Lipstick also.
> 
> ...






SCORE!!!!!   So glad you got the confetti powder MissTania!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

Anahita Balsara said:


> Glad you liked her. I always hope the people have a good experience with the SAs I recommend. I'd feel embarrassed if they weren't helpful or promised things and then didn't deliver.


    She was terrific, as were you, for sharing her info with us!!!


----------



## MissTania (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> SCORE!!!!!   So glad you got the confetti powder MissTania!!!!


Thanks Meddy! I realised I had better jump on it ASAP. I called Sephora USA and they did not know if they were getting it, so I couldn't risk it.

  Also, it was the perfect chance to pick up 2 NARS Barney's exclusive lippies - Kelly and Marisa. We never got the exclusives in Australia- maybe we will later....

  I also bought Le Rouge Hibiscus Exclusif..it looks a little like Chanel Fougy!

  http://www.temptalia.com/givenchy-rose-perfecto-rose-dahlia-hibiscus-exclusif-le-rouge-lipsticks-reviews-photos-swatches

  Now I'm going to go to a dessert cafe, relax and catch up on this thread - I skimmed it looking for info before I bought but I am way behind.

  I saw you got yours, that's awesome, looking forward to hearing your thoughts when you have a chance to try it!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 22, 2015)

So i called twice today barneys ny just to get damn tracking and twice they ditched me. I talked to xiomara. She wasn't interested in helping me since i didn't order from her. She saif only Sergio can help me. I left him two messages and he didn't call me back. I guess i have to call tomorrow again


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jan 22, 2015)

Monsy said:


> So i called twice today barneys ny just to get damn tracking and twice they ditched me. I talked to xiomara. She wasn't interested in helping me since i didn't order from her. She saif only Sergio can help me. I left him two messages and he didn't call me back. I guess i have to call tomorrow again


  This happened to me before with a Saks SA. I called back after I ordered to get tracking multiple times over two days and she was never there, the SAs who were would not help me, instead said they would leave a message for her to call me and she didn't. Finally after three days she called back but my package had already arrived. I know how frustrating this situation can be. I hope you get a hold of her soon and your package arrives quickly!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

MissTania said:


> Thanks Meddy! I realised I had better jump on it ASAP. I called Sephora USA and they did not know if they were getting it, so I couldn't risk it.
> 
> Also, it was the perfect chance to pick up 2 NARS Barney's exclusive lippies - Kelly and Marisa. We never got the exclusives in Australia- maybe we will later....
> 
> ...


    You really did well MissTania---that's so awesome!!!!  Oh and what better place to celebrate an amazing hall than at dessert cafe!  I like your style MissTania!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

Monsy said:


> So i called twice today barneys ny just to get damn tracking and twice they ditched me. I talked to xiomara. She wasn't interested in helping me since i didn't order from her. She saif only Sergio can help me. I left him two messages and he didn't call me back. I guess i have to call tomorrow again


   Monsy I hope your package arrives well before you make the call.  Very frustrating I'm sure.  I ordered from the same location and got my package and receipt without 
   incident.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 23, 2015)

I called fedex this morning and they were able to tell me it is supposed to be delivered tomorrow


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 23, 2015)

My blog is back live!


----------



## dstroyedangel (Jan 23, 2015)

Gah I'm deliberating whether to get this or not .... If it's an awesome highlighter yes just a powder eh . Can anyone compare it to anything finish wise ? Color wise ???


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 23, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I called fedex this morning and they were able to tell me it is supposed to be delivered tomorrow


  What did you say to fedex without a tracking number? I'm curious to do this too! I don't have a tracking number and I'm getting anxious for my package.


----------



## Shars (Jan 23, 2015)

dstroyedangel said:


> Gah I'm deliberating whether to get this or not .... If it's an awesome highlighter yes just a powder eh . Can anyone compare it to anything finish wise ? Color wise ???


  I'm curious to know as well. I know someone earlier said they're supposed to be finishing powders, similar to the Guerlain Meteorites but I'd like to know how this one works. Is it colourless... well sheer is probably the better word to use. Have any of you ladies who received it swatched it as yet?


----------



## Anneri (Jan 23, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm curious to know as well. I know someone earlier said they're supposed to be finishing powders, similar to the Guerlain Meteorites but I'd like to know how this one works. Is it colourless... well sheer is probably the better word to use. Have any of you ladies who received it swatched it as yet?


  I saw it today when I swatched it at the counter. I was very curious how it would be in comparison to the Meteorites, especially the pressed Meteorites. On me, the Givenchy was much much subtler. In direct, glaring shop light it was very obvious that the Meteorites shimmer a lot more on the skin, while the Givenchy is much more muted. It's not flat by any means, but much subtler.

  It's more expensive over here than I'd thought and hoped, so I went away without getting it because I can't determine if I'd need it. It's a very lovely powder, but I've got both finishing and setting powders and don't know if I can justify the purchase...


----------



## Monsy (Jan 23, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> What did you say to fedex without a tracking number? I'm curious to do this too! I don't have a tracking number and I'm getting anxious for my package.


  I told them I know I have packaging coming but shipper is not available and I would like to know arrival date. they did not want to give me tracking number but with my name and address they were able to locate it and to tell me estimate arrival.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 23, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I told them I know I have packaging coming but shipper is not available and I would like to know arrival date. they did not want to give me tracking number but with my name and address they were able to locate it and to tell me estimate arrival.


  Perfect, thank you! I shall try that.


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 23, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm curious to know as well. I know someone earlier said they're supposed to be finishing powders, similar to the Guerlain Meteorites but I'd like to know how this one works. Is it colourless... well sheer is probably the better word to use. Have any of you ladies who received it swatched it as yet?


  To be honest, it doesn't work on me at all. It just doesn't show. When I swatch it very heavily on my hand, there's a definite pink undertone and some sheen but I can't see any difference on my face.. I really like the packaging, so I don't regret buying it but I don't think I'll be using it.


----------



## throwitawaynow (Jan 23, 2015)

sorry if this has been asked but is there anywhere to get the powder in the states?


----------



## Monsy (Jan 23, 2015)

I am really surprised that it's more subtle than meteorites. Actually can anything be more subtle than them? They do have some visible shimmer but very fine but when I saw swatch of givenchy on really ree it had much stronger wither/silver to it, it didn't seem as sheer as meteorites. I can't wait to try it and compare those two


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 23, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm curious to know as well. I know someone earlier said they're supposed to be finishing powders, similar to the Guerlain Meteorites but I'd like to know how this one works. Is it colourless... well sheer is probably the better word to use. Have any of you ladies who received it swatched it as yet?


 Definitely sheer!! It's not a highlighter ,far too subtle for that! If you are familiar with Le Prisme compacts, the texture is the same with a tad bit for sheen but the overall effect would still be subtle!! as a finishing powder it is subtler than the meteorites or the ambient powders!! I like Le prismes as setting/finishing powders and this would be more or less the same with a prettier design and packaging !! Hth


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Definitely sheer!! It's not a highlighter ,far too subtle for that! If you are familiar with Le Prisme compacts, the texture is the same with a tad bit for sheen but the overall effect would still be subtle!! as a finishing powder it is subtler than the meteorites or the ambient powders!! I like Le prismes as setting/finishing powders and this would be more or less the same with a prettier design and packaging !! Hth


  Hmm interesting. I would have never guessed that given the photo with a swatch on the fingertips in this thread a few pages back.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Definitely sheer!! It's not a highlighter ,far too subtle for that! If you are familiar with Le Prisme compacts, the texture is the same with a tad bit for sheen but the overall effect would still be subtle!! as a finishing powder it is subtler than the meteorites or the ambient powders!! I like Le prismes as setting/finishing powders and this would be more or less the same with a prettier design and packaging !! Hth


  le prisme compact is AMAZING. I only tried it couple of times at sephora and i was amazed how soft and silky that powder is. I am planning to buy it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 23, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> My blog is back live!


   So glad to hear that 'C'---things are starting to look up around here!!!


----------



## Shars (Jan 23, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> To be honest, it doesn't work on me at all. It just doesn't show. When I swatch it very heavily on my hand, there's a definite pink undertone and some sheen but I can't see any difference on my face.. I really like the packaging, so I don't regret buying it but I don't think I'll be using it.
> 
> Wow! Okay. I have a deep skintone so I'm thinking this may not show up on me at all/make any noticeable difference. I'll hold out until I see more swatches and if it comes to Sephora, then I'll decide. Thanks.
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Vineetha*
> ...


  Yeah, I didn't think it would be obvious enough to highlight but I was hoping it was just like the meteorites or the ambient powders. I've never tried Les Prismes but I'm thinking if it's more subtle than the ambient lighting powders I can pass... as gorgeous as than darn compact is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks V!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 23, 2015)

Anneri said:


> *I saw it today when I swatched it at the counter. I was very curious how it would be in comparison to the Meteorites, especially the pressed Meteorites. On me, the Givenchy was much much subtler. In direct, glaring shop light it was very obvious that the Meteorites shimmer a lot more on the skin, while the Givenchy is much more muted. It's not flat by any means, but much subtler.*
> 
> It's more expensive over here than I'd thought and hoped, so I went away without getting it because I can't determine if I'd need it. It's a very lovely powder, but I've got both finishing and setting powders and don't know if I can justify the purchase...


    Haven't yet tried mine, but that's exactly what I would expect Anneri.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 23, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Hmm interesting. I would have never guessed that given the photo with a swatch on the fingertips in this thread a few pages back.


   I recall the swatch to which you're referring Lauren---I think it was a heavy swatch for the camera.  It would never be applied to the face that heavily.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 23, 2015)

Hopefully I can pick this one up its stunning


----------



## alexisweaver (Jan 23, 2015)

Mine has been delivered! I can't wait to get home and try it!


----------



## mysteereous (Jan 23, 2015)

My confetti powder came today!!! I spent about a minute playing with the beads, smiling like a little kid (I'm such a sucker for packaging). I know this is going to make me smile every time I pull it out. That alone is worth it to me. Hopefully I'll get around to playing with the powder this weekend.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 23, 2015)

As I was leaving to go to campus to take a test.... Fedex was pulling into my neighborhood. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They won't leave at the door of my apartment... which is fine by me (don't trust my neighbors). And the office refuses to hold Fedex packages for liability reasons. I guess I won't be getting it today if it was on that truck. Shame. I really, really, dislike getting my shipments from Fedex. I much prefer UPS!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 23, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> As I was leaving to go to campus to take a test.... Fedex was pulling into my neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I hope your test went well and your package comes tomorrow!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Definitely sheer!! It's not a highlighter ,far too subtle for that! If you are familiar with Le Prisme compacts, the texture is the same with a tad bit for sheen but the overall effect would still be subtle!! as a finishing powder it is subtler than the meteorites or the ambient powders!! I like Le prismes as setting/finishing powders and this would be more or less the same with a prettier design and packaging !! Hth


  Which Le prism do you have an dhow do you weara it.  


  So we are going to use this powder as a finishing powder?  I still have a hard time wrapping my head around those.  Especially if I wear a pressed powder foundation.   Would Mac's beauty powders be a finishing powder?


----------



## blurpleberry (Jan 24, 2015)

gah are they sold out of the color confetti powder already?  >_<


----------



## alexisweaver (Jan 24, 2015)

In love! And I'm still very impressed with Barneys shipping. It was basically overnight for free!!! And echoing what everyone's been saying, this is definitely not a highlight powder!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 24, 2015)

My powder safely arrived! And now I have to run to work so I will have to play with it later today


----------



## style-addict (Jan 24, 2015)

That powder is beautiful!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Jan 24, 2015)

Ordered online but still waiting for shipping notice


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 24, 2015)

My package is at the office! I'll pick it up in a few hours. I'm studying at the library.


----------



## Shars (Jan 24, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> In love! And I'm still very impressed with Barneys shipping. It was basically overnight for free!!! And echoing what everyone's been saying, this is definitely not a highlight powder!


  It's so pretty!! You must let us know how it translates to the skin when you get a chance to swatch it. I think I'm darker than you are but at least I'll have a frame of reference if I do happen to come across it.


----------



## alexisweaver (Jan 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> It's so pretty!! You must let us know how it translates to the skin when you get a chance to swatch it. I think I'm darker than you are but at least I'll have a frame of reference if I do happen to come across it.


  Will do! I meant to use it today, but was rushed out of the house and completely forgot to! Hopefully I can put it in to use some time in the coming week!


----------



## Shars (Jan 24, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Will do! I meant to use it today, but was rushed out of the house and completely forgot to! Hopefully I can put it in to use some time in the coming week!


  No worries! Will look out for your swatches whenever you get a chance.


----------



## sugarberry (Jan 24, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> In love! And I'm still very impressed with Barneys shipping. It was basically overnight for free!!! And echoing what everyone's been saying, this is definitely not a highlight powder!


  Well, I guess that kind of kills it for me, then.  Based on swatches, I know that this will be too dark as a finishing powder, so I'd be essentially buying it for the packaging.  I was bummed that I missed out on it at Barneys and was stalking Sephora, but now I'm just not sure.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 24, 2015)

sugarberry said:


> Well, I guess that kind of kills it for me, then.  Based on swatches, I know that this will be too dark as a finishing powder, so I'd be essentially buying it for the packaging.  I was bummed that I missed out on it at Barneys and was stalking Sephora, but now I'm just not sure.


  What's your skin tone sugarberry? I can't believe that's too dark for you. When I swatched it it blended seamlessly into my skin and I'm about NC 15 in Mac terms.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 24, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> To be honest, it doesn't work on me at all. It just doesn't show. When I swatch it very heavily on my hand, there's a definite pink undertone and some sheen but I can't see any difference on my face.. I really like the packaging, so I don't regret buying it but I don't think I'll be using it.


  I once thought that same thing about a NARS powder until I stepped out in to natural daylight & bam---absolutely gorgeous.  My daughter noticed it first and said,
  " Mom you look radiant---I can't top staring at you."


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 24, 2015)

jfmuni said:


> gah are they sold out of the color confetti powder already?  >_<


    Barney's online sold out and Sephora online has not yet gotten it.  Some Barney's in-store counters might still have some.  You can call and order by phone.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 24, 2015)

sugarberry said:


> Well, I guess that kind of kills it for me, then.  Based on swatches, I know that this will be too dark as a finishing powder, so I'd be essentially buying it for the packaging.  I was bummed that I missed out on it at Barneys and was stalking Sephora, but now I'm just not sure.


   Sephora still hasn't gotten the collection.  I'd like to get the e/s palettes from Sephora.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 24, 2015)

Monsy said:


> My powder safely arrived! And now I have to run to work so I will have to play with it later today
> YAY!!!!  So glad for you Monsy.  I have not yet tried mine.  I think I will tomorrow!!!!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *MakeupAddict22*
> ...


    Did  you order from Barney's?  They must have had a restock.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 24, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Which Le prism do you have an dhow do you weara it.
> 
> 
> So we are going to use this powder as a finishing powder?  I still have a hard time wrapping my head around those.  Especially if I wear a pressed powder foundation.   Would Mac's beauty powders be a finishing powder?
> ...


   I would be able to retain a thing until I got that powder Lauren


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 24, 2015)

dstroyedangel said:


> Gah I'm deliberating whether to get this or not .... If it's an awesome highlighter yes just a powder eh . Can anyone compare it to anything finish wise ? Color wise ???


   There are pics and swatches in the swatch/photo gallery of this thread.  Look to the upper right corner o your screen and hit 'view all'  HTHs


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 24, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> In love! And I'm still very impressed with Barneys shipping. It was basically overnight for free!!! And echoing what everyone's been saying, this is definitely not a highlight powder!


stunningggg Enjoy Yesss for Barney's shipping that's awesome and great to know i never order from them before


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I once thought that same thing about a NARS powder until I stepped out in to natural daylight & bam---absolutely gorgeous.  My daughter noticed it first and said,
> " Mom you look radiant---I can't top staring at you."


  I hope this is the case here.. It would be a shame for something so beautiful to not look good when applied.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Jan 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]GREAT pics Lex---enjoy it!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  YAY!!!!  So glad for you Monsy.  I have not yet tried mine.  I think I will tomorrow!!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Did  you order from Barney's?  They must have had a restock.[/COLOR]


Yep but I ordered when it originally launched


----------



## sugarberry (Jan 24, 2015)

Anneri said:


> What's your skin tone sugarberry? I can't believe that's too dark for you. When I swatched it it blended seamlessly into my skin and I'm about NC 15 in Mac terms.


  I'd say I'm about NC10.  I wear Guerlain Amber Pale or Hourglass Porcelain.  I wear a lot of Asian exclusive shades (buy them online or from travelling friends), but I'd say I'm always the lightest and yellowest colour they carry.

  But if it's invisible on you, I think it might work on me!  Still, do I need another finishing powder?  I currently love my Guerlain meteorites!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 24, 2015)

anyone interested in their new eyeshadow quads? I saw some nice colors online...


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 24, 2015)

Monsy said:


> anyone interested in their new eyeshadow quads? I saw some nice colors online...


  I like the look of the quads Monsyy! I am liking 01 (caresse) and 08 (Braise?)! Just wondering if i should wait for some swatches than go by promo pics!! The quads look gorgeous!!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I like the look of the quads Monsyy! I am liking 01 (caresse) and 08 (Braise?)! Just wondering if i should wait for some swatches than go by promo pics!! The quads look gorgeous!!


  I liked caresse, condifence and delicate


----------



## MissTania (Jan 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You really did well MissTania---that's so awesome!!!!  Oh and what better place to celebrate an amazing hall than at dessert cafe!  I like your style MissTania!!!


Thanks Meddy.

  The haul is getting bigger...I've added a number of items, including my first Gucci item, Pink Camelia Blush!

  I also finally ordered the Dior 'Diorskin' Nude Shimmer Instant Illuminating Powder & Kabuki Brush in Amber.

  I love going to that dessert cafe and catching up on beauty blogs and Specktra
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll have to take a pic of my haul when it arrives, and put it up here as the Givenchy powder was what started it all!


----------



## beautycool (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi heard that this was in some sephira stores and won't be online  That was on insta though I heard it  So I don't know x waiting for it to come in stock online in uk again x


----------



## mac-obsessed (Jan 25, 2015)

All the sephoras I called had no idea what I was taking about


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 25, 2015)

Monsy said:


> anyone interested in their new eyeshadow quads? I saw some nice colors online...


 I'm interested with #7, Jeffrey from Barneys Oak St. Recommended it for WOC!


----------



## LoveLo (Jan 25, 2015)

I don't know if anyone has mentioned this or how much help this would be but this is available on sephoras French site. hopefully that gives us hope it launches online at sephora. Me being greedy for points and having a gift card  I put off ordering it on Barneys.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Jan 25, 2015)

ugh.. theres no barney's in canada. Im hoping this will either be at Holts or Sephora though... or both... soon cause I need this highlight powder in my life =P


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2015)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> Yep but I ordered when it originally launched


   I hope you're received it by now.  I ordered by phone from a Barney's store and had it the next day.  It was insanely awesome!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I like the look of the quads Monsyy! I am liking 01 (caresse) and 08 (Braise?)! Just wondering if i should wait for some swatches than go by promo pics!! The quads look gorgeous!!






I definiely will have one or both Vee!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2015)

mac-obsessed said:


> All the sephoras I called had no idea what I was taking about


  That doesn't surprise me.  The SAs seem to be the last to know


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Jan 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I hope you're received it by now.  I ordered by phone from a Barney's store and had it the next day.  It was insanely awesome![/COLOR]


Nope still waiting but I think my order started processing the next day..maybe that's why. I was charged though so hopefully I receive a shipping confirmation soon.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2015)

LoveLo said:


> I don't know if anyone has mentioned this or how much help this would be but this is available on sephoras French site. hopefully that gives us hope it launches online at sephora. Me being greedy for points and having a gift card I put off ordering it on Barneys.


    That's good to hear.  It makes me hopeful that the collection will be online at Sephora.  If not I'll get my e/s palettes from Barney's like I got the Confetti powder.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm interested with #7, Jeffrey from Barneys Oak St. Recommended it for WOC!


   I'll have to check that out 'C.'


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2015)

MissTania said:


> Thanks Meddy.
> 
> The haul is getting bigger...I've added a number of items, including my first Gucci item, Pink Camelia Blush!
> 
> ...


    So, so awesome.  I'm excited to see pics of your haul MissTania.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2015)

So Vee, Lex, Monsy and you other ladies who ordered the Confetti powder------What do you think of it?  Have you worn it?  I'll probably wear mine tomorrow but I'm eager to hear what you all think of it?


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm going to try mine tomorrow in my routine instead of pressed meteorites for a finishing powder!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]So Vee, Lex, Monsy and you other ladies who ordered the Confetti powder------What do you think of it?  Have you worn it?  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I'll probably wear mine tomorrow but I'm eager to hear what you all think of it?[/COLOR]


 I just swatched it once I got it Meddy, yet to use it over a full face!! A part of me is hesitant to disturb the pattern lol!!  but I Will use it soon( sometime this week) and keep you posted!! Eager to know what you think about it too!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I just swatched it once I got it Meddy, yet to use it over a full face!! A part of me is hesitant to disturb the pattern lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It sounds like you and Lauren are like me when it comes to new makeup.  I don't try it on until I'm ready to
  wear it!!  We'll compare notes for sure!


----------



## replica (Jan 26, 2015)

I tried the Le Prisme Visage Colour Confetti in store and it was too dark for me and looked quite peach (I'm very cool toned and a shade below a MAC NW15) and they had the new eyeshadow palettes but they felt rather dry so I didn't pick any up. Money saved I guess


----------



## alexisweaver (Jan 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> So Vee, Lex, Monsy and you other ladies who ordered the Confetti powder------What do you think of it?  Have you worn it?  I'll probably wear mine tomorrow but I'm eager to hear what you all think of it?


  I still haven't worn mine yet! All this bad weather talk on the news has had me hiding indoors for the most.
  I can't wait to use it though!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

replica said:


> I tried the Le Prisme Visage Colour Confetti in store and it was too dark for me and looked quite peach (I'm very cool toned and a shade below a MAC NW15) and they had the new eyeshadow palettes but they felt rather dry so I didn't pick any up. Money saved I guess


  Gee that's too bad.  Very disappointed to hear that about the e/s palettes.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> I still haven't worn mine yet! All this bad weather talk on the news has had me hiding indoors for the most.
> I can't wait to use it though!


   I know Lex---I just looked out and it's snowing much heavier than forecasted for now.  Stay safe!!!
   BTW---You look so, so pretty in your new avi!!!!  Love it!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 26, 2015)

Was in a rush to class today and totally forgot to reach for the color confetti! I used my pressed meteorites without thinking! :haha: so hard to remember to try all these new products so early in the morning.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 26, 2015)

I got my powder today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In love with the packaging. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I tried it on my cheeks with the little brush that comes with it. I would say it's more of a (subtle) highlighter, I'm not sure I would use it all over, I need to try it with a different brush to find out. It adds some fine shimmer to the skin, I can't detect any color. It's already dark here, so I'll have to see how it looks in daylight.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 26, 2015)

Got my powder today, and my initial thoughts?   Why did I buy this? LOL   I'll play around with it later, like Alexis said, I don't want to disturb the pattern . 



  I felt some kinda way ordering from Barney's, I had forgotten about the drama they had last year.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Got my powder today, and my initial thoughts?   Why did I buy this? LOL   I'll play around with it later, like Alexis said, I don't want to disturb the pattern .
> 
> 
> 
> *I felt some kinda way ordering from Barney's,* I had forgotten about the drama they had last year.


   Likewise but I didn't think me denying myself this one little item would matter one iota.   My credit card doesn't tell anyone who I am really---just another name & #.
​  I was going to wear it today but I need up wearing my Guerlain Baby Glow and thought my pressed météorites, which I hadn't worn before today would  work well
  with Baby Glow.


----------



## alexisweaver (Jan 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I know Lex---I just looked out and it's snowing much heavier than forecasted for now.  Stay safe!!!
> BTW---You look so, so pretty in your new avi!!!!  Love it!


  I hope you stay safe too, Meddy! ……... and extending safety wishes to my fellow NorthEast Specktrettes! Tonight is gonna be a big one!

Thanks Meddy!!! I'm usually critical of myself but I actually like this avi!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

You should like it Lex---you're beautiful!


----------



## throwitawaynow (Jan 26, 2015)

Those that got the powder from Barneys did you order online or over the phone? Thanks!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 27, 2015)

I end up with 2 confetti powders. I'm selling the extra one. If someone is interested, pls PM me.


----------



## alexisweaver (Jan 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You should like it Lex---you're beautiful!
> Thanks Meddy!
> 
> 
> ...


  I ordered online from Barneys


----------



## Filmfreak (Jan 27, 2015)

My goodies have arrived, yay!

  I think I'll keep the confetti powder in its cardboard box until spring, so I have at least one spring makeup item that I didn't use before it actually is spring! However, I had a quick look at it and I think I'll be able to use this as an allover powder, not just a highlighter.

  But, on to the quads, Inattendue and Braise! I don't think they're dry at all. Both have superior color payoff, but are very buildable.

  First, Inattendue: say hello to Mr Glitterbomb! Seriously, if glitter and quite a lot of fallout makes you see red, stay away from that quad. If you can see yourself making an effort to avoid fallout, you're rewarded with four beautiful shades. Unfortunately, the most beautiful, a warm golden-brown with cool silver-grey glitter, is the worst offender when it comes to fallout. Second is the dark-grey with silver glitter. Both are amazing shades, but the glitter is rather chunky and I guess very annoying if you use both shades often. The dark plum shade is much better, there is fallout, but not that much and the pink shade has very fine glitter that shouldn't be too bad, even if there's some fallout. The pink is also great in terms of usability, since it doesn't generate that dreaded bruised-eye effect.
  All in all, I can't really recommend getting Inattendue, the fallout problem is just too much. I'm planning to get used to it and make it work somehow as the shades are simply too pretty to not use them. I'm just not happy that it's going to take quite an effort to avoid the glitter onslaught.

  Braise, however, is a totally different matter. All of the shades are satin, with the two darker colours almost, but not totally matte. The two light ones are a metallic golden yellow and an also metallic pumpkin orange shade. Incredibly soft and pigmented, but also easy buildable. You can work up from only a sheer yellow or orange hue to an opaque metallic finish. The dark brown is simply breathtaking, also very satiny, with a rosegold shine. No bruised-eye effect here either. The charcoal black is the most matte, but does have some very fine tiny flecks of silver. Braise is a dream for blue-eyed ladies, so go and get it! Also, this quad should go very well together with Tom Ford's Cognac Sable.

  Just in case you don't fear glittery fallout: the two dark shades in Braise are pretty much satin versions of the two dark shades in Inattendue. I think it would be nice to pair them, by using the Braise shades and then on top of them their respective glittery companion. Even with the charcoal black that would be possible, since it can be used as a dark transparent grey, when you blend it out or just put it on very lightly.

  Bottom line: I'll have a closer look at the other quads once there are swatches. If there's a second one like Braise, with only satin shades or at least three of them, I'll definitely get that as well.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 27, 2015)

Filmfreak said:


> My goodies have arrived, yay!  I think I'll keep the confetti powder in its cardboard box until spring, so I have at least one spring makeup item that I didn't use before it actually is spring! However, I had a quick look at it and I think I'll be able to use this as an allover powder, not just a highlighter.  But, on to the quads, Inattendue and Braise! I don't think they're dry at all. Both have superior color payoff, but are very buildable.  First, Inattendue: say hello to Mr Glitterbomb! Seriously, if glitter and quite a lot of fallout makes you see red, stay away from that quad. If you can see yourself making an effort to avoid fallout, you're rewarded with four beautiful shades. Unfortunately, the most beautiful, a warm golden-brown with cool silver-grey glitter, is the worst offender when it comes to fallout. Second is the dark-grey with silver glitter. Both are amazing shades, but the glitter is rather chunky and I guess very annoying if you use both shades often. The dark plum shade is much better, there is fallout, but not that much and the pink shade has very fine glitter that shouldn't be too bad, even if there's some fallout. The pink is also great in terms of usability, since it doesn't generate that dreaded bruised-eye effect. All in all, I can't really recommend getting Inattendue, the fallout problem is just too much. I'm planning to get used to it and make it work somehow as the shades are simply too pretty to not use them. I'm just not happy that it's going to take quite an effort to avoid the glitter onslaught.  Braise, however, is a totally different matter. All of the shades are satin, with the two darker colours almost, but not totally matte. The two light ones are a metallic golden yellow and an also metallic pumpkin orange shade. Incredibly soft and pigmented, but also easy buildable. You can work up from only a sheer yellow or orange hue to an opaque metallic finish. The dark brown is simply breathtaking, also very satiny, with a rosegold shine. No bruised-eye effect here either. The charcoal black is the most matte, but does have some very fine tiny flecks of silver. Braise is a dream for blue-eyed ladies, so go and get it! Also, this quad should go very well together with Tom Ford's Cognac Sable.  Just in case you don't fear glittery fallout: the two dark shades in Braise are pretty much satin versions of the two dark shades in Inattendue. I think it would be nice to pair them, by using the Braise shades and then on top of them their respective glittery companion. Even with the charcoal black that would be possible, since it can be used as a dark transparent grey, when you blend it out or just put it on very lightly.  Bottom line: I'll have a closer look at the other quads once there are swatches. If there's a second one like Braise, with only satin shades or at least three of them, I'll definitely get that as well.


 Thank you for your thoughts on the quads! Braise is one I am interested!! I think I will order that one!! I was waiting on swatches of caresse too. From the pics it looks like a subtle quad but I am not sure if it's going to be a satin or a glitter shade!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 27, 2015)

Filmfreak said:


> My goodies have arrived, yay!  I think I'll keep the confetti powder in its cardboard box until spring, so I have at least one spring makeup item that I didn't use before it actually is spring! However, I had a quick look at it and I think I'll be able to use this as an allover powder, not just a highlighter.  But, on to the quads, Inattendue and Braise! I don't think they're dry at all. Both have superior color payoff, but are very buildable.  First, Inattendue: say hello to Mr Glitterbomb! Seriously, if glitter and quite a lot of fallout makes you see red, stay away from that quad. If you can see yourself making an effort to avoid fallout, you're rewarded with four beautiful shades. Unfortunately, the most beautiful, a warm golden-brown with cool silver-grey glitter, is the worst offender when it comes to fallout. Second is the dark-grey with silver glitter. Both are amazing shades, but the glitter is rather chunky and I guess very annoying if you use both shades often. The dark plum shade is much better, there is fallout, but not that much and the pink shade has very fine glitter that shouldn't be too bad, even if there's some fallout. The pink is also great in terms of usability, since it doesn't generate that dreaded bruised-eye effect. All in all, I can't really recommend getting Inattendue, the fallout problem is just too much. I'm planning to get used to it and make it work somehow as the shades are simply too pretty to not use them. I'm just not happy that it's going to take quite an effort to avoid the glitter onslaught.  Braise, however, is a totally different matter. All of the shades are satin, with the two darker colours almost, but not totally matte. The two light ones are a metallic golden yellow and an also metallic pumpkin orange shade. Incredibly soft and pigmented, but also easy buildable. You can work up from only a sheer yellow or orange hue to an opaque metallic finish. The dark brown is simply breathtaking, also very satiny, with a rosegold shine. No bruised-eye effect here either. The charcoal black is the most matte, but does have some very fine tiny flecks of silver. Braise is a dream for blue-eyed ladies, so go and get it! Also, this quad should go very well together with Tom Ford's Cognac Sable.  Just in case you don't fear glittery fallout: the two dark shades in Braise are pretty much satin versions of the two dark shades in Inattendue. I think it would be nice to pair them, by using the Braise shades and then on top of them their respective glittery companion. Even with the charcoal black that would be possible, since it can be used as a dark transparent grey, when you blend it out or just put it on very lightly.  Bottom line: I'll have a closer look at the other quads once there are swatches. If there's a second one like Braise, with only satin shades or at least three of them, I'll definitely get that as well.


 Thanks for sharing your thoughts on the e/s


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2015)

throwitawaynow said:


> Those that got the powder from Barneys did you order online or over the phone? Thanks!


   I ordered by phone.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2015)

Have you all seen this Givenchy e/s palette at Sephora???

  http://www.sephora.com/prisme-quatuor-P393132?skuId=1665967


----------



## meka72 (Jan 27, 2015)

throwitawaynow said:


> Those that got the powder from Barneys did you order online or over the phone? Thanks!


  I ordered online.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2015)

Filmfreak said:


> My goodies have arrived, yay!
> 
> I think I'll keep the confetti powder in its cardboard box until spring, so I have at least one spring makeup item that I didn't use before it actually is spring! However, I had a quick look at it and I think I'll be able to use this as an allover powder, not just a highlighter.
> 
> ...


   I have TF's Cognac Sable & Burnished Amber but I'm very interested in Givenchy's Caresse.  It's all a tad confusing though.  There's a new palette on Sephora as 'Exclusive' the pics show two different palettes and no names or numbers.  When I select the pic that resembles Caresse, the pic of the other palette shows up.  I removed it from my cart because I'm not interested in that one.


----------



## Baje (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm late to the party. Is it sold out everywhere? Is Sephora getting it online? The powder is so pretty


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2015)

Baje said:


> I'm late to the party. Is it sold out everywhere? Is Sephora getting it online? The powder is so pretty


    I don't know if it's sold out.  So far Barney's was the only store that had it.  Sephora carries Givenchy products but they don't have the Confetti powder at this point.
   Perhaps it's a possibility since they've recently added two new Givenchy e/s palettes.  I would call Barney's stores and /keep checking Sephora to see if it shows up.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2015)

I did it!!! I ordered the Prisme Quatuor, Caresse e/s quad!  I couldn't resist the colors!  Ebates is 4% cash back today at Sephora, but MrRebates is 8 %
                  http://www.sephora.com/prisme-quatuor-P393132?keyword=givenchy%20caresse&skuId=1665983&_requestid=76878


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ompom: [COLOR=0000FF]I did it!!! I ordered the Prisme Quatuor, Caresse e/s quad!  I couldn't resist the colors!  Ebates is 4% cash back today at Sephora, but MrRebates is 8 %[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                [/COLOR]http://www.sephora.com/prisme-quatu...venchy caresse&skuId=1665983&_requestid=76878


 It's up in sephora??? Yippee


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ompom: [COLOR=0000FF]I did it!!! I ordered the Prisme Quatuor, Caresse e/s quad!  I couldn't resist the colors!  Ebates is 4% cash back today at Sephora, but MrRebates is 8 %[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                [/COLOR]http://www.sephora.com/prisme-quatu...venchy caresse&skuId=1665983&_requestid=76878


 Share your thoughts Meddy!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 27, 2015)

If someone had old prisme libre and now also has a new ones I would love to hear comparison - are they the same product just repackaged or they changed something in the formula too? 

  btw their blushes are beautiful who loves matte soft everyday easy to wear colors.


----------



## Filmfreak (Jan 27, 2015)

Quote:


Monsy said:


> If someone had old prisme libre and now also has a new ones I would love to hear comparison - are they the same product just repackaged or they changed something in the formula too?
> 
> btw their blushes are beautiful who loves matte soft everyday easy to wear colors.


  I only have the Rose Attraction quad from the Over Rose spring 2014 collection. Compared to the new ones it's a lot sheerer, and also more powdery. But since it was a LE quad and not one of the regulars it's maybe not a good comparison.

  I like the new quads better, even "glitterzilla". Rose Attraction was maybe meant to be sheer and light, as a spring quad, but it's just not that versatile if you can't build up color.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 27, 2015)

I was talking about loose powder


----------



## Filmfreak (Jan 27, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I was talking about loose powder


Oh, I thought you meant the quads. Sorry, I have no info about the powder.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 27, 2015)

No, thank you that was very helpful for the quads. I have never tried their eyeshadows.

  btw their bronzers in that gel texture are the same idea as chanel bronze universal


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It's up in sephora??? Yippee


  I'm not sure this is the one in particular that you referred to though Vee.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Share your thoughts Meddy!


    Will do as soon as I get it.  There's something about these colors that just draws me in!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I'm not sure this is the one in particular that you referred to though Vee.[/COLOR]


 I checked Meddy  they don't have the new ones yet!! Caresse and braise are the two I have In Mind!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2015)

I wore my Confetti powder today and I love it.  I swirled it all together & applied it all over my face w/a kabuki brush.  I loved the way it seemingly veiled my 
                 makeup and just pulled it all together.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I checked Meddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Caresse is the one that I ordered today from Sephora.  I linked it in one of my posts.   
  Here it is at Barney's:
   http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=00505038813818&cgid=womens-cosmetics-eyes&index=6


----------



## Monsy (Jan 27, 2015)

Can not wait to see your photos and hear your thoughts about caresse!


----------



## mac-obsessed (Jan 27, 2015)

Omg I have the best hubby ever!!!! Some how he got a hold of Barneys Beverly hills before I did and placed a order over the phone. When I called last thrusday the SA told me that she had just sold her last one I was so upset... but today day the hubby told me it was and he got it in the mail Saturday and wasn't planing on giving it to me till vday but he couldn't wait lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Can not wait to see your photos and hear your thoughts about caresse!


    Monsy those colors just speak to me---I don't know what it is.  Hopefully I'll get it this week---my first time using Sephora Flash delivery!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2015)

mac-obsessed said:


> Omg I have the best hubby ever!!!! Some how he got a hold of Barneys Beverly hills before I did and placed a order over the phone. When I called last thrusday the SA told me that she had just sold her last one I was so upset... but today day the hubby told me it was and he got it in the mail Saturday and wasn't planing on giving it to me till vday but he couldn't wait lol






That is just the sweetest thing.  What a guy!!!!!!!  That's just awesome.  I hope you love it!  ENJOY!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Share your thoughts Meddy!


 Will do 'C'


----------



## Anneri (Jan 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I wore my Confetti powder today and I love it.  I swirled it all together & applied it all over my face w/a kabuki brush.  I loved the way it seemingly veiled my
> makeup and just pulled it all together.


  Sounds great! Can you compare it to the Guerlain Meteorites and Nars Illuminating powder in terms of effect?


----------



## alexisweaver (Jan 28, 2015)

mac-obsessed said:


> Omg I have the best hubby ever!!!! Some how he got a hold of Barneys Beverly hills before I did and placed a order over the phone. When I called last thrusday the SA told me that she had just sold her last one I was so upset... but today day the hubby told me it was and he got it in the mail Saturday and wasn't planing on giving it to me till vday but he couldn't wait lol


  He is the best! WOW!


----------



## MissTania (Jan 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I wore my Confetti powder today and I love it.  I swirled it all together & applied it all over my face w/a kabuki brush.  I loved the way it seemingly veiled my
> makeup and just pulled it all together.


  That is wonderful!! I'm looking forward to getting mine soon!


----------



## sugarberry (Jan 28, 2015)

mac-obsessed said:


> Omg I have the best hubby ever!!!! Some how he got a hold of Barneys Beverly hills before I did and placed a order over the phone. When I called last thrusday the SA told me that she had just sold her last one I was so upset... but today day the hubby told me it was and he got it in the mail Saturday and wasn't planing on giving it to me till vday but he couldn't wait lol


  Aww, that's sweet of him!  I love that he knows about the new releases and can get them for you!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 28, 2015)

Confetti powder buffed in. I first did heavier swatch (it's where you can see a bit more shimmer) . Everywhere else is just lightly dusted
  very hard to take a photo or swatch of it because it's sheer


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 28, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Confetti powder buffed in. I first did heavier swatch (it's where you can see a bit more shimmer) . Everywhere else is just lightly dusted very hard to take a photo or swatch of it because it's sheer


:eyelove:


----------



## mac-obsessed (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks ladies! He is pretty awesome I'm lucky he actually listens to me when I'm blabbing away about new collections lol   I love it but did think it was going to be so small :/ thats my only complain


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 28, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Confetti powder buffed in. I first did heavier swatch (it's where you can see a bit more shimmer) . Everywhere else is just lightly dusted
> very hard to take a photo or swatch of it because it's sheer


  very nice.


----------



## sugarberry (Jan 28, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Confetti powder buffed in. I first did heavier swatch (it's where you can see a bit more shimmer) . Everywhere else is just lightly dusted
> very hard to take a photo or swatch of it because it's sheer


  Much thanks!  It does have a sheen, so maybe it'll work as subtle highlighter after all.  I hope it comes on Sephora.com!


----------



## sugarberry (Jan 28, 2015)

mac-obsessed said:


> I love it but did think it was going to be so small :/ thats my only complain


  I do the same with my husband!  He actually goes makeup shopping with me, but he doesn't go out and buy me makeup because he thinks I'll get to it before he does.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 28, 2015)

when my givenchy powder arrived my husband's comment was "you are buying makeup AGAIN???"


----------



## Haven (Jan 28, 2015)

My husband has given up on commenting about my makeup (ahem) issues.  He is just happy that I am not stockpiling diamonds or chanel flap bags.


----------



## Baje (Jan 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I don't know if it's sold out.  So far Barney's was the only store that had it.  Sephora carries Givenchy products but they don't have the Confetti powder at this point.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Perhaps it's a possibility since they've recently added two new Givenchy e/s palettes.  I would call Barney's stores and /keep checking Sephora to see if it shows up.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]:dunno:


  Thank you. I was able to call the Beverley Hills store and get placed on a waiting list then the lady called me next day for my card information.  They didn't have them back in stock yet but she said they weren't much names before mine on the wait list so she will ship mine out as soon as the stock arrives.  Apparently there is a second  wait list as well.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 28, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Sounds great! Can you compare it to the Guerlain Meteorites and Nars Illuminating powder in terms of effect?


  Although the Météorites vary amongst themselves with the specific colors in the canister or compact, having been formulated to create subtle corrective changes, I personally see the most noticeable effects in terms of what they're designed to do when I apply them over a setting powder or directly over a powder foundation. The matteness immediately softens & becomes luminous but _not shiny._  I experimented with them a bit, putting them directly over foundation _without_ a setting powder and within a couple of hours I was pretty shiny, probably because they are NOT a setting powder.  I would have to say that the NARS Light Reflecting loose powder, used in the same way as the Météorites was _a bit more dramatic_----in a good way.  Although the NARS Light Reflecting  powder _is_ a "setting" powder, I prefer to use my regular setting powder and lightly dust the NLRLP over my face just as I would any other beauty/finishing powder.  I also use the Hourglass 'Radiant Light' Ambient Lighting powder which also gives the same appearance of smoothness, radiance & luminosity.  My personal experience is that the effects of all of these products are _very_ similar.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 28, 2015)

Baje said:


> wait list as well.


  YAY! 




 I'm glad you called.  That's pretty amazing!  I hope they ship them to you soon!!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 28, 2015)

I used my confetti powder yesterday. It was very subtle, I agree. While I like it... nothing replaces my beloved Guerlain balls! I'm not sure if i drank the kool-aid on them, or if they're really that superior! I do notice a difference when I use them vs. confetti powder. I'm also really loving the spring compact! it's taking everything in me not to get another!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 28, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I used my confetti powder yesterday. It was very subtle, I agree. While I like it... nothing replaces my beloved Guerlain balls! I'm not sure if i drank the kool-aid on them, or if they're really that superior! I do notice a difference when I use them vs. confetti powder. I'm also really loving the spring compact! it's taking everything in me not to get another!


 Did you use it in the same way that you use your balls?  Do you wear them over your setting powder?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​I think all of these products have a similar effect, maybe some a bit more noticeable than others.  I just love them all.  I do really like swirling my brush in the canister and hearing the balls hit the sides of it.  I'm into the fragrance of them too so passing the brush over my face is pretty special also.  I need to use the compact more often.  I do see another one in my future too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 28, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Confetti powder buffed in. I first did heavier swatch (it's where you can see a bit more shimmer) . Everywhere else is just lightly dusted
> very hard to take a photo or swatch of it because it's sheer


  Oh you can definitely see it


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 28, 2015)

Vee, oh Vee.  Here's Braise: 
         http://www.sephora.com/prisme-quatuor-P393132?skuId=1665918


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 28, 2015)

I ordered Braise 08.  I'm wearing Tom Ford Burnished Amber e/s quad today and it inspired me---it makes an amazing eye look.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Did you use it in the same way that you use your balls?  Do you wear them over your setting powder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yep I used them the exact same way! I just swapped one for the other in my makeup for that day. I still really like the product! Just... my meteorites are my favorite.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 28, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Yep I used them the exact same way! I just swapped one for the other in my makeup for that day. I still really like the product! Just... *my meteorites are my favorite.  *






They are pretty special!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :yaay: [COLOR=0000FF]Vee, oh Vee.  Here's Braise: [/COLOR]        http://www.sephora.com/prisme-quatuor-P393132?skuId=1665918





Medgal07 said:


> :shock: [COLOR=0000FF]I ordered Braise 08.  I'm wearing Tom Ford Burnished Amber e/s quad today and it inspired me---it makes an amazing eye look.[/COLOR]


 Did it :yaay: :haha:


----------



## Monsy (Jan 28, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Yep I used them the exact same way! I just swapped one for the other in my makeup for that day. I still really like the product! Just... my meteorites are my favorite.


  topping meteorites is almost impossible


----------



## sugarberry (Jan 28, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Yep I used them the exact same way! I just swapped one for the other in my makeup for that day. I still really like the product! Just... my meteorites are my favorite.


  Good to know!  I love my meteorites, too, so I won't be too disappointed if I can't get my hands on the Givenchy.


----------



## Shars (Jan 28, 2015)

Good night ladies. I hope you guys are doing great! I've noticed that the eye tints are now up on Sephora but I don't see the little "Limited Edition" annotation, so I'm assuming they're permanent? If so, I may wait until Sephora's spring sale and grab the 4 (read 6) that I want.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :shock: [COLOR=0000FF]I ordered Braise 08.  I'm wearing Tom Ford Burnished Amber e/s quad today and it inspired me---it makes an amazing eye look.[/COLOR]


  Are you saying that Braise is similar to Burnished Amber? I'm so mad at myself for not getting into eyeshadow sooner and missing out on Burnished Amber. I'm going to splurge on Cognac Sable one day.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 28, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Did it






Yay!!!  Did you order both Braise & Caresse???


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 28, 2015)

Shars said:


> Good night ladies. I hope you guys are doing great! I've noticed that the eye tints are now up on Sephora but I don't see the little "Limited Edition" annotation, so I'm assuming they're permanent? If so, I may wait until Sephora's spring sale and *grab the 4 (read 6) that I want.*






Nice plan Shars.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 28, 2015)

meka72 said:


> Are you saying that Braise is similar to Burnished Amber? I'm so mad at myself for not getting into eyeshadow sooner and missing out on Burnished Amber. I'm going to splurge on Cognac Sable one day.


  Not exactly like it but I had a similar reaction to it. 



 Speaking of Cognac Sable, you need to take a look at Givenchy* Delicate 09* &* Confidence 06*





    http://www.sephora.com/prisme-quatuor-P393132?skuId=1665934&om_mmc=aff-linkshare-redirect-J84DHJLQkR4&c3ch=Linkshare&c3nid=J84DHJLQkR4&affid=J84DHJLQkR4-YdB4zcAaNXvTBn73q7mM8w


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ompom: [COLOR=0000FF]Yay!!!  Did you order both Braise & Caresse???[/COLOR]


 Just braise now  you know for science !! :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Not exactly like it but I had a similar reaction to it.[/COLOR] :haha: [COLOR=0000FF] Speaking of Cognac Sable, you need to take a look at Givenchy *Delicate 09* & *Confidence 06*:eyelove: [/COLOR]    http://www.sephora.com/prisme-quatu...QkR4&affid=J84DHJLQkR4-YdB4zcAaNXvTBn73q7mM8w


 :thud: :eyelove:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 28, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Just braise now
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 I didn't realize there were so many new quads.  If I like the formula of Caresse & Braise I could be looking at one /two more!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 28, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


 Did you check them all out------some of them are just gorgeous!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Did you check them all out------some of them are just gorgeous!![/COLOR]


 I was gawking at them just now :lmao: !! I hope the new quads aren't glitter Bombs!! I see myself liking quite a few too !! :yaay: another rabbit hole??


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Although the Météorites vary amongst themselves with the specific colors in the canister or compact, having been formulated to create subtle corrective changes, I personally see the most noticeable effects in terms of what they're designed to do when I apply them over a setting powder or directly over a powder foundation. The matteness immediately softens & becomes luminous but _not shiny._  I experimented with them a bit, putting them directly over foundation _without_ a setting powder and within a couple of hours I was pretty shiny, probably because they are NOT a setting powder.  I would have to say that the NARS Light Reflecting loose powder, used in the same way as the Météorites was _a bit more dramatic_----in a good way.  Although the NARS Light Reflecting  powder _is_ a "setting" powder, I prefer to use my regular setting powder and lightly dust the NLRLP over my face just as I would any other beauty/finishing powder.  I also use the Hourglass 'Radiant Light' Ambient Lighting powder which also gives the same appearance of smoothness, radiance & luminosity.  My personal experience is that the effects of all of these products are _very_ similar.


  what setting powder do you use?


----------



## Anneri (Jan 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Although the Météorites vary amongst themselves with the specific colors in the canister or compact, having been formulated to create subtle corrective changes, I personally see the most noticeable effects in terms of what they're designed to do when I apply them over a setting powder or directly over a powder foundation. The matteness immediately softens & becomes luminous but _not shiny._  I experimented with them a bit, putting them directly over foundation _without_ a setting powder and within a couple of hours I was pretty shiny, probably because they are NOT a setting powder.  I would have to say that the NARS Light Reflecting loose powder, used in the same way as the Météorites was _a bit more dramatic_----in a good way.  Although the NARS Light Reflecting  powder _is_ a "setting" powder, I prefer to use my regular setting powder and lightly dust the NLRLP over my face just as I would any other beauty/finishing powder.  I also use the Hourglass 'Radiant Light' Ambient Lighting powder which also gives the same appearance of smoothness, radiance & luminosity.  My personal experience is that the effects of all of these products are _very_ similar.


  Thank you Med! Your experience with the Meteorites mirror my own! Over a setting powder - good! Over a liquid foundation - greaseball! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Of course inquiering minds want to know what setting powder you're using. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And you just de-enabled (un-enabled?) me. I've got the ballz and a fresh tub of the Nars powder, so I guess I'm good on the finishing powder front!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 29, 2015)

I very rarely use them over setting powder.  Most of the time directly over liquid foundation but my skin is normal/dry and I do not ever have any oil on my face


----------



## Filmfreak (Jan 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I ordered Braise 08.  I'm wearing Tom Ford Burnished Amber e/s quad today and it inspired me---it makes an amazing eye look.


You're going to love Braise, it's a wonderful quad.

  Escentual has eye swatches online, I'll probably order Ecume and Frisson.


----------



## Ivonne383 (Jan 29, 2015)

Because of the blizzard the shipment to Barneys was delayed. They should receive it tomorrow and hopefully ship out by Monday. I can't wait to get it. The packaging is so cute!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I was gawking at them just now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Braise should arrive tomorrow.  I think I want one more


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2015)

Filmfreak said:


> You're going to love Braise, it's a wonderful quad.
> 
> Escentual has eye swatches online, I'll probably order Ecume and Frisson.


     I'm so excited to get it!!!
   I looked at Ecume & Frisson and both are gorgeous!  I only wanted one more, Tentation, but I'm also fond of Impertinence!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Thank you Med! Your experience with the Meteorites mirror my own! Over a setting powder - good! Over a liquid foundation - greaseball!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I only conducted that experiment because you mentioned becoming a grease ball when you used the Météorites.  I wanted to see why because that wasn't my 
  experience. I didn't realize  until now that they actually worked well for you at some point.  I'm glad you've decided to give them another go!!!  I really like the NARS 
  loose powder.  I also have the compact/pressed version and I rarely touch it.  I need to fix that!!!


----------



## meka72 (Jan 30, 2015)

These two have been added to my sephora loves list! I really like the look of #6 and that will likely be the first one that I buy.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Not exactly like it but I had a similar reaction to it.[/COLOR] :haha: [COLOR=0000FF] Speaking of Cognac Sable, you need to take a look at Givenchy *Delicate 09* & *Confidence 06*:eyelove: [/COLOR]    http://www.sephora.com/prisme-quatu...QkR4&affid=J84DHJLQkR4-YdB4zcAaNXvTBn73q7mM8w


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2015)

meka72 said:


> These two have been added to my sephora loves list! I really like the look of #6 and that will likely be the first one that I buy.


   Aren't they pretty???   Braise arrived today and I haven't opened it yet----Guess I should go do that


----------



## Filmfreak (Jan 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Aren't they pretty???   Braise arrived today and I haven't opened it yet----Guess I should go do that


Open it! Open it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2015)

Filmfreak said:


> Open it! Open it!!!


    FF, It's gorgeous.  I'm wearing it today, Saturday---couldn't wait! a minute longer!!  I think I need maybe two more 
   of these palettes.


----------



## Filmfreak (Jan 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> FF, It's gorgeous.  I'm wearing it today, Saturday---couldn't wait! a minute longer!!  I think I need maybe two more
> of these palettes.


  Glad you like it! I'm trying to convince myself that I really, really don't need anymore eyeshadow palettes, but somehow my brain doesn't want to compute the message!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2015)

Filmfreak said:


> Glad you like it! I'm trying to convince myself that I really, really don't need anymore eyeshadow palettes, but somehow my brain doesn't want to compute the message!


   I was just thinking the same thing but there's no fighting it FF!!! 






The makeup heart wants, what the makeup 
   heart wants.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2015)

​Wearing Braise for the second day in a row---I'm obsessed.  I love it!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]​Wearing Braise for the second day in a row---I'm obsessed.  I love it!!![/COLOR]


  Omg this makes me so happy!! :yaay: Got mine yest Meddy but I am yet to use it!!! How do you like caresse? I am lusting after that one bad but I also like the pink quad from Burberry spring


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Omg this makes me so happy!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like both but Braise is the standout for me.  It's just beyond



I'm eyeing that Burberry pink quad too.   Is it # 10????  I really want that and two more of the Givenchy's


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I like both but Braise is the standout for me.  It's just beyond[/COLOR]   [COLOR=0000FF]I'm eyeing that Burberry pink quad too.   Is it # 10????  I really want that and two more of the [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Givenchy's[/COLOR]:thud:


 Oh yay!! Braise is coming out Tomm ( that is if there is no blizzard Afterall and I do get to work :lol: ) Yes  #10 pink rose!! That pink is just :eyelove: !! Two more?? :thud: :bigthumb:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes #10 pink rose!! That pink is just
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Yes---Tentation & Impertinence.  Mybe I should just get one & the Burberry palette.   It's up on the Burberry web site & Nordies!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 1, 2015)

Just now seeing the quads...  pretty!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't think I've seen this np before but I want it. And I know I haven't seen that lipstick thing before.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Just now seeing the quads...  pretty!


 Pretty, check out the link that I posted in the 'Theme Makeup' thread.


----------



## sugarberry (Feb 3, 2015)

Forgive me if this has already been stated.  I did a quick search and didn't find the answer, but isn't the Burberry #10 a permanent quad?  I'm getting so confused with all these collections launching.  I can't tell what's what anymore.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 3, 2015)

sugarberry said:


> Forgive me if this has already been stated.  I did a quick search and didn't find the answer, but isn't the Burberry #10 a permanent quad?  I'm getting so confused with all these collections launching.  I can't tell what's what anymore.


 Yes it is!! Just re promoted with the collection


----------



## sugarberry (Feb 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes it is!! Just re promoted with the collection


  Phew!  Scared me for a second there!  I thought I was going to have to chase this one down too.  Many thanks!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes it is!! Just re promoted with the collection


    I really like that # 10 palette.  How did I miss that before!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I really like that # 10 palette.  How did I miss that before!!![/COLOR]:dunno:


 Me too!! I really like that pink shade in it!! I hadn't really noticed the quad either before the repromote!!They have few really pretty cool color coordinated quads, a blue one, a green with a nice mint shade and then plums!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Me too!! I really like that pink shade in it!! I hadn't really noticed the quad either before the repromote!!They have few really pretty cool color coordinated quads, a blue one, a green with a nice mint shade and then plums!!


    I need it---it's in my cart Vee


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 3, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I don't think I've seen this np before but I want it. And I know I haven't seen that lipstick thing before.


  The nail polish is from the summer collection and those are the new slim lipsticks, it's a whole new range. I forgot the name of them, I think I want the nude one.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Feb 3, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> The nail polish is from the summer collection and those are the new slim lipsticks, it's a whole new range. I forgot the name of them, I think I want the nude one.


  Thanks! Are there any links to info about the summer collection and new lipsticks? I can't seem to find anything anywhere.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 3, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Thanks! Are there any links to info about the summer collection and new lipsticks? I can't seem to find anything anywhere.


  There are a few pics here:

  http://iledebeaute.ru/forum/cosmetics/151699/#comments4432172

  Seems like they're called Le Rouge A Porter.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Feb 3, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> There are a few pics here:
> 
> http://iledebeaute.ru/forum/cosmetics/151699/#comments4432172
> 
> Seems like they're called Le Rouge A Porter.


  Thanks! I keep forgetting to check that forum.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Pretty, check out the link that I posted in the 'Theme Makeup' thread.


  I've been avoiding the thread b/c i need to get caught up and I feel like it'sgoing to take H O U R S.......... LOL  but I miss y'all. so I'm going to pop in tonite.


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 4, 2015)

What brush are ya'll using for the confetti powder? I think my brush that i use for my meteorites compact is too dense. My face can get a little powdery after applying and i see pores on my chin.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 4, 2015)

I use the same brush I use for meteorites mostly MAC 150. try applying downwards it smooths pores better, or from the inside (center) of the face to the outside


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 4, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I use the same brush I use for meteorites mostly MAC 150. try applying downwards it smooths pores better, or from the inside (center) of the face to the outside


  Thank you, I shall try this technique! I don't get this problem with meteorites.


----------



## alexisweaver (Feb 4, 2015)

Finally used my confetti powder today. I like it, but it won't be one I reach for a lot. It's very subtle and I did not have much shimmer (which is okay).


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I've been avoiding the thread b/c i need to get caught up and I feel like it'sgoing to take H O U R S.......... LOL  but I miss y'all. so I'm going to pop in tonite.


   Alrighty


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 5, 2015)

Nicolas Degennes @ndegennes #launch #today @p...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 5, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I use the same brush I use for meteorites mostly MAC 150. try applying downwards it smooths pores better, or from the inside (center) of the face to the outside


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 5, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Finally used my confetti powder today. I like it, but it won't be one I reach for a lot. It's very subtle and I did not have much shimmer (which is okay).


 Don't get discouraged Lex.  It's supposed to be subtle, as a beauty powder is typically, and not necessarily give the 
   glow of a highlighter.  I wear both and love the smoothing effects of the beauty powder and the way that my 
   separate highlighters illuminate my facial high planes.


----------



## alexisweaver (Feb 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Don't get discouraged Lex.  It's supposed to be subtle, as a beauty powder is typically, and not necessarily give the glow of a highlighter.  I wear both and love the smoothing effects of the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   beauty powder and the way that my separate highlighters illuminate my facial high planes.[/COLOR]


 yeah I'm glad it didn't give off too much of a glow; I think that would've made my look for that day go a whole different way I didn't intend. Haha. I have two other beauty powders and I guess I was hoping for the confetti powder to give me that "woooooooo!!!" feeling my other two gave me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 5, 2015)

​I couldn't resist more palettes, but I hope to stop at 4!  So far I have *Caresse* (1), *Braise* (8), *Tentation* (7) arrives today and my 4th and final, *Imperticece* (4) will likely arrive tomorrow.  Braise is the front runner for me at the moment----it's unbelievably gorgeous!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 5, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> yeah I'm glad it didn't give off too much of a glow; I think that would've made my look for that day go a whole different way I didn't intend. Haha. I have two other beauty powders and I guess I was hoping for the confetti powder to give me that "woooooooo!!!" feeling my other two gave me.


    Which other two do you have Lex?


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 5, 2015)

I tried the different application (downward strokes) with my brush today... and what a difference!  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Shars (Feb 5, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Nicolas Degennes @ndegennes #launch #today @p...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


  Ooooh. These look interesting.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 5, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I tried the different application (downward strokes) with my brush today... and what a difference!  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## mango13 (Feb 5, 2015)

meka72 said:


> I'm sure your order is fine but I understand why you're nervous. it IS meant to be!


  So the order never went through and I was freaking out because there was no record of the order... but the funds that were reserved have been returned, so it's okay now. lol Minus the Confetti Powder though.


----------



## boschicka (Feb 5, 2015)

Can someone tell me how the Confetti powder compares to the Chantecaille Les Petales De Rose Powder?


----------



## Rebellefleur (Feb 6, 2015)

Does any one know if the confetti powder is being released at sephora?
  I want it bad! But im in canada and we dont have barney's ):


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 6, 2015)

Givenchy Prisme Quatuor braise (08)


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 6, 2015)

mango13 said:


> So the order never went through and I was freaking out because there was no record of the order... but the funds that were reserved have been returned, so it's okay now. lol Minus the Confetti Powder though.






So you never got one Mango???


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>






ENJOY Vee!!!! So far Braise is my fav of the four that I've purchased!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Givenchy Prisme Quatuor braise (08)


  The lightest shade looks nice!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 6, 2015)

My Givenchy loves of the week!!!



*Impertinece 04        **Tentation 07*
*Caresse 01              **Braise 08*


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]My Givenchy loves of the week!!![/COLOR]
> 
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]*Impertinece 04        **Tentation 07*[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=0000FF]*Caresse 01              * *Braise 08* [/COLOR]


  Nice!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 6, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Nice!


    Thank you AWS!  happy Friday to you!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> My Givenchy loves of the week!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Now thats a haul!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Thank you AWS!  happy Friday to you!!![/COLOR]


  Same to you!


----------



## Monsy (Feb 6, 2015)

OMG


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Now thats a haul!!!!


   It's ALL your fault!!!!!!


----------



## sugarberry (Feb 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> My Givenchy loves of the week!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice!  Enjoy all the new goodies!  That Boscia exfoliator is awesome by the way!


----------



## Baje (Feb 6, 2015)

Barney's Beverley Hills just got a restock of the Confetti powder


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 6, 2015)

sugarberry said:


> Nice!  Enjoy all the new goodies!  That *Boscia exfoliator is awesome* by the way!


    Thanks much Sugarberry!!!   So glad to hear that------I'm eager to try the exfoliator because I've had good experience with other Boscia products.


----------



## mango13 (Feb 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> So you never got one Mango???


  No, I sadly didn't get it. The SA might give me a call with some good news this week though. I'm not too torn up about it, I've been so busy lately that it just doesn't seem all that bad or big of a deal... If I get it I'll be happy otherwise I don't plan on putting in any effort to get it... there are always other pretty things!!!


----------



## mango13 (Feb 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> My Givenchy loves of the week!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ohhh, so pretty. I love your display.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 7, 2015)

mango13 said:


> Ohhh, so pretty. I love your display.


    Thank you.  The palettes are divine!


----------



## BandNerdChic (Feb 8, 2015)

Any hot tips on tracking down a confetti powder, or am I way too late on this release?


----------



## alnike86 (Feb 10, 2015)

I bought one off of eBay because I was in a panic about missing it as well.  It is authentic, but obviously a bit more than retail (I got mine for just under $80, but it looks like all of them on there now are over $85).  Otherwise put up an ISO board?


----------



## Monsy (Feb 11, 2015)

http://instagram.com/p/y64rPEzQgU/?modal=true

  http://jaydeddreaming.com/

  more quad swatches


----------



## sugarberry (Feb 11, 2015)

I think I am going to pick up Tentation.  The combo of colours is just too pretty!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 11, 2015)

sugarberry said:


> I think I am going to pick up Tentation.  The combo of colours is just too pretty!


   I have Tentation, and you're correct, the color combination is so awesome, but I think Braise is still my favorite


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 11, 2015)

alnike86 said:


> I bought one off of eBay because I was in a panic about missing it as well.  It is authentic, but obviously a bit more than retail (I got mine for just under $80, but it looks like all of them on there now are over $85).  Otherwise put up an ISO board?


 ENJOY!!!  ​I hope you love it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 11, 2015)

Monsy said:


> http://instagram.com/p/y64rPEzQgU/?modal=true
> 
> http://jaydeddreaming.com/
> 
> more quad swatches


   Is this the one you're getting Monsy?


----------



## Monsy (Feb 11, 2015)

I am not getting anything. YET


----------



## sugarberry (Feb 11, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I am not getting anything. YET


  I'm holding off for a bit longer, but Tentation is at the top of my list.


----------



## katred (Feb 12, 2015)

sugarberry said:


> I'm holding off for a bit longer, but Tentation is at the top of my list.


  Same here. I just love the colour combination!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 12, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I am not getting anything. YET


   Awwww.  The old qualifier.  I feel a major Monsy haul coming on!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 12, 2015)

katred said:


> Same here. I just love the colour combination!


    Oh I know you'll do wonders with Tentation.  It's right up your eyeshadow alley!!!  I absolutely love it!!!


----------



## pnfpn (Feb 13, 2015)

http://instagram.com/p/y-JeJjLM5H/?modal=true Cant wait to get one!


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 13, 2015)

pnfpn said:


> http://instagram.com/p/y-JeJjLM5H/?modal=true Cant wait to get one!


  I saw it a few weeks ago but I thought that it's fake. The packaging is gorgeous


----------



## Shars (Feb 13, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I saw it a few weeks ago but I thought that it's fake. The packaging is gorgeous


  Yessss! I saw it too. It's so pretty! Reminds me of summer roadtrips.


----------



## sugarberry (Feb 13, 2015)

pnfpn said:


> http://instagram.com/p/y-JeJjLM5H/?modal=true Cant wait to get one!


  Wow, that is pretty packaging!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Feb 13, 2015)

pnfpn said:


> http://instagram.com/p/y-JeJjLM5H/?modal=true Cant wait to get one!


  So perfect!


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 13, 2015)

Man, Givenchy is NAILING it with packaging recently!!


----------



## Monsy (Feb 13, 2015)

not just recently. they always had the most amazing packaging IMO


----------



## pnfpn (Feb 16, 2015)

On Escentual I noticed a new shade 317 Corail Signature but google took me to reviews from it last year. Bleh.

  On HoF they have this but I'm not sure I want it now since it is 202 and I already have it. http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Givenchy+Le+Rouge+Couture+Edition+Set/216992021,default,pd.html


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 16, 2015)

pnfpn said:


> On Escentual I noticed a new shade 317 Corail Signature but google took me to reviews from it last year. Bleh.
> 
> On HoF they have this but I'm not sure I want it now since it is 202 and I already have it. http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Givenchy+Le+Rouge+Couture+Edition+Set/216992021,default,pd.html


  I ordered it today from feelunique, I didn't see it on HoF.. This shade usually looks horrible on me, so I'm glad that there are two caps and I can keep the floral one and give the lipstick to someone else.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 16, 2015)

pnfpn said:


> http://instagram.com/p/y-JeJjLM5H/?modal=true Cant wait to get one!


   Oh how pretty!!!!  Thanks for sharing that link!


----------



## BandNerdChic (Feb 16, 2015)

pnfpn said:


> http://instagram.com/p/y-JeJjLM5H/?modal=true Cant wait to get one!


  Uuuuughh so beautiful!


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 17, 2015)

It's listed as launching on the 16th so where is it? I want to buy it like right now.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Feb 17, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> It's listed as launching on the 16th so where is it? I want to buy it like right now.


  Its up on feelunique. They have free international shipping over $15 too.

http://www.feelunique.com/p/Givenchy-Le-Rouge-Couture-Edition-Set

  I just bought it last night. Couldn't wait for it to come to the states.


----------



## Shars (Feb 17, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> It's listed as launching on the 16th so where is it? I want to buy it like right now.


  That's what I was thinking too. Had me checking Sephora and Barney's like a junkie! *smh*


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> That's what I was thinking too. Had me checking Sephora and Barney's like a junkie! *smh*


----------



## Monsy (Feb 18, 2015)

http://britishbeautyblogger.com/givenchy-le-rouge-porter-2015-balms/

  CAN NOT WAIT!!


----------



## Monsy (Feb 18, 2015)

OMG I am going to be so broke!!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 18, 2015)

I'd like a pair of pumps or flats in that couture print lol


----------



## Shars (Feb 18, 2015)

Seems like Sephora has the new Phenomen'Eyes mascar in the new casing. They still have the old ones on the site too, though. What I want to know is, "where is my floral lippie darnit?" lol


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> Seems like Sephora has the new Phenomen'Eyes mascar in the new casing. They still have the old ones on the site too, though. What I want to know is, "where is my floral lippie darnit?" lol


  Agree! haha


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> Seems like Sephora has the new Phenomen'Eyes mascar in the new casing. They still have the old ones on the site too, though. What I want to know is, "where is my floral lippie darnit?" lol


  :werd:


----------



## alexisweaver (Feb 18, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> It's listed as launching on the 16th so where is it? *I want to buy it like right now.*


I'm with you on that!


----------



## Shars (Feb 18, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> I'm with you on that!


  *sigh*
  I'll leave this pic here from the FeelUnique website until it pops up stateside:


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> Seems like Sephora has the new Phenomen'Eyes mascar in the new casing. They still have the old ones on the site too, though. What I want to know is, "where is my floral lippie darnit?" lol


love phenomen eyes  Loved the loreal dupe to


----------



## Shars (Feb 18, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Loved the loreal dupe to


  Which L'Oreal one is the dupe?


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> Which L'Oreal one is the dupe?


Hi shars its the   L'Oreal Telescopic Explosion mascara  But I think loreal stopped making it its hard to find now


----------



## Shars (Feb 18, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> L'Oreal Telescopic Explosion mascara


  Ah okay. I've seen that one but never picked it up. Will try it at some point.


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ah okay. I've seen that one but never picked it up. Will try it at some point.


its great I have to get mines on eBay now


----------



## Howards End (Feb 18, 2015)

OMG just saw the new packaging of PhenomenEyes mascara loveee!  When my tax refund comes in I will be treating myself to that plus Voluptuous Nude Interdit l/s


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 18, 2015)

Howards End said:


> OMG just saw the new packaging of PhenomenEyes mascara loveee!  When my tax refund comes in I will be treating myself to that plus Voluptuous Nude Interdit l/s


Its a great mascara I just got a new tube about a month ago wish I would have saw the new packaging I would have waited hope u enjoy your new mascara


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> *sigh*
> I'll leave this pic here from the FeelUnique website until it pops up stateside:


  I so like the extra case but the lipstick is in Rose Dressing which I already have. I was thinking it be a new limited edition color.


----------



## Howards End (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks allthingsglam this will be my 1st time trying PhenomenEyes   I think I'll try the waterproof version to avoid the smudging reviews talk about lol.  But I'm still excited to try it


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 18, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Agree! haha


  It's so obvious we're staunch makeup addicts!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> *sigh*
> I'll leave this pic here from the FeelUnique website until it pops up stateside:


  I adore this floral print---I kept thinking that it looks so familiar------well duh----I have a jewelry box in this floral.


----------



## Shars (Feb 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I adore this floral print---I kept thinking that it looks so familiar------well duh----I have a jewelry box in this floral.


  Oooh that must be so pretty.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 19, 2015)

Oh, yes, [@]Medgal07[/@]


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> I just googled the colour and your lip swatch was the 3rd pic to come up! It looks really pretty on you. Maybe you could buy it and sell it with the extra regular case and keep the floral for your other Givenchy lippies?
> 
> *I should be scared, but I'm excited hehe*
> 
> ...


 ​There are just way too many pretty items out right now.
​   I don't know how I could have forgotten about that jewelry box.  A skirt in that floral print would be nice for spring---that is if we ever see spring again


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Oh, yes, @Medgal07


  You would wear it too right???


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] You would wear it too right???[/COLOR]:happydance:


  Yup! Lol


----------



## Shars (Feb 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​There are just way too many pretty items out right now.
> ​   I don't know how I could have forgotten about that jewelry box.  A skirt in that floral print would be nice for spring--*-that is if we ever see spring again*


  Awww. It's been a tough winter for you guys. Our lowest here has been 75... sorry. Sending you warm thoughts


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Feb 19, 2015)

My order of the flower case shipped from feelunique yesterday. Their shipping is supposedly 7-21 days, hopefully it ends up being closer to 7. Unfortunately it is sold out there now that they have a 15% coupon code (FASHION15 if you're interested, it does work on Givenchy products). 

  On another note I also pre-ordered the Le Rouge in in 316 Pourpre Inouï from Barney's. It came out in Europe last summer I believe and is finally making it here. I hate pre-ordering so I hope it goes through, or shows up on Sephora so I can cancel this one. Here is the link:

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...d=00505036357567&cgid=ALSOAVAILABLEIN&index=1


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 19, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> My order of the flower case shipped from feelunique yesterday. Their shipping is supposedly 7-21 days, hopefully it ends up being closer to 7. Unfortunately it is sold out there now that they have a 15% coupon code (FASHION15 if you're interested, it does work on Givenchy products).
> 
> On another note I also pre-ordered the Le Rouge in in 316 Pourpre Inouï from Barney's. It came out in Europe last summer I believe and is finally making it here. I hate pre-ordering so I hope it goes through, or shows up on Sephora so I can cancel this one. Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...d=00505036357567&cgid=ALSOAVAILABLEIN&index=1


  Thanks for sharing! I was expecting at first that this will have the rose packaging. I didn't order that one because it's Rose Dressing and I don't want to have 2 Rose dressings just for the special case. I hope we can just buy that individually.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> Awww. It's been a tough winter for you guys. Our lowest here has been 75... sorry. Sending you warm thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> My order of the flower case shipped from feelunique yesterday. Their shipping is supposedly 7-21 days, hopefully it ends up being closer to 7. Unfortunately it is sold out there now that they have a 15% coupon code (FASHION15 if you're interested, it does work on Givenchy products).
> 
> On another note I also pre-ordered the Le Rouge in in 316 Pourpre Inouï from Barney's. It came out in Europe last summer I believe and is finally making it here. I hate pre-ordering so I hope it goes through, or shows up on Sephora so I can cancel this one. Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...d=00505036357567&cgid=ALSOAVAILABLEIN&index=1


   That's a gorgeous color, and so nice of you to share the link!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's a gorgeous color, and so nice of you to share the link!!!


  I used Mr.Rebates Meddy even though it's only at 3%


----------



## throwitawaynow (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm confused. Is there a floral other than the one at feel unique.com ?


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 19, 2015)

throwitawaynow said:


> I'm confused. Is there a floral other than the one at feel unique.com ?


  I think that's the only one.


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 20, 2015)

http://britishbeautyblogger.com/givenchy-le-rouge-porter/  Rose Fantasie


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 20, 2015)

ompom:


----------



## Shars (Feb 20, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


  Oh my! The casing is even prettier in person. TM shared the feelunique link on IG and is probably responsible for it being sold out already. At least I'm blaming TM!


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 20, 2015)

Shars said:


> Oh my! The casing is even prettier in person. TM shared the feelunique link on IG and is probably responsible for it being sold out already. At least I'm blaming TM!


  It's really really pretty! I was following the girl whose picture it is on IG and she tagged TM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's still available on a few websites, I think you can order from escentual.


----------



## Shars (Feb 20, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> It's really really pretty! I was following the girl whose picture it is on IG and she tagged TM
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 It's out of stock on Escentual's website too.


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 20, 2015)

Shars said:


> It's out of stock on Escentual's website too.


  http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Givenchy+Le+Rouge+Couture+Edition+Set/216992021,default,pd.html
  http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_123222019799_-1


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 20, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


  So pretty! I would have bought it if it was a nude shade.


----------



## Shars (Feb 20, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Givenchy+Le+Rouge+Couture+Edition+Set/216992021,default,pd.html
> http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_123222019799_-1


  HOF and Debenhams don't ship Givenchy outside the UK. Seems like you can reserve it on escentual. Plus they've got a 20% off site-wide sale. Do we know if this is going to come to the US?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 21, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I used Mr.Rebates Meddy even though it's only at 3%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Gorgeous!!!


----------



## pnfpn (Feb 24, 2015)

I am happy to forward these from Debenhams/HoF.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Send warm weather with the warm thoughts Shars!!!  It's currently 7 degrees in my town.  Several schools are closed tomorrow and I just put a hoodie sweatshirt on my little pooch.[/COLOR]     :frenz:


  As we were talking about a dress in the print something was nagging at me lol no wonder I was drawn to it lol always drawn to similar things


----------



## beautycool (Feb 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   YES!!!!!  and/or a flirty skirt.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Sephora is getting new brands and items like crazy---hold on to your wallets girls.[/COLOR]:happydance:     [COLOR=0000FF]It's so obvious we're staunch makeup addicts!!!:lol: [/COLOR]


   Oooohhhhh what new items what still givenchy or all different items ?   Ps what's the new casing of givenchy I think I googled it rightly but I don't know what the old casing was lol  Thank you  for any help


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


    Oh how pretty!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They seem to have more Armani & Kevyn Aucoin.  The new D & G collection is in but not all of it.  There was one more new brand, the name of which escapes me at the moment. I think the lipstick to which you'r referring is a special ltd ed. item.


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]They seem to have more Armani & Kevyn Aucoin.  The new D & G collection is in but not all of it.  There was one more new brand, the name of which escapes me at the moment. [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I think the lipstick to which you'r referring is a special ltd ed. item.[/COLOR]


 Just bought DG Bougainville lipstick today!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Just bought DG Bougainville lipstick today!


    Yay C.  I hope we both love it!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh how pretty!!!!![/COLOR]:eyelove:


  Thanks! :-D


----------



## Monsy (Feb 26, 2015)

I had a dream I bought givenchy liquid and powder foundations


----------



## Shars (Feb 26, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I had a dream I bought givenchy liquid and powder foundations


  That must have been an awesome dream Lol!


----------



## Monsy (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes , I was super happy


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I had a dream I bought givenchy liquid and powder foundations


   You know there's no hope for us when we start dreaming about makeup


----------



## Monsy (Feb 26, 2015)

exactly


----------



## Arash2533 (Feb 27, 2015)

Givenchy is a new name for me.. I used Mac cosmetics but i never tried Givenchy Brand cosmetics or lipstics... But after viewed your you tube video.. I decided to purchase these products in next month..


----------



## Monsy (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Monsy (Mar 1, 2015)

I want 101, 103 and 104


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 1, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


so pretty!


----------



## throwitawaynow (Mar 7, 2015)

Did anyone from the U.S. order the flower lipstick from feel unique? I did but I still haven't received it. They said no tracking on international so I have no way to check.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 8, 2015)

throwitawaynow said:


> Did anyone from the U.S. order the flower lipstick from feel unique? I did but I still haven't received it. They said no tracking on international so I have no way to check.


  I received mine about a week ago. Since they said it would take 7-21 business days I would wait until the 21st day and then email them about it. I would say getting in touch earlier but a lot of places won't investigate until the estimated time has passed. You may get lucky though, I don't know how their customer service is yet.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 10, 2015)

????  http://www.temptalia.com/givenchy-tentation-7-prisme-quatuor-eyeshadow-quad-review-photos-swatches


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> ???? http://www.temptalia.com/givenchy-tentation-7-prisme-quatuor-eyeshadow-quad-review-photos-swatches


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 10, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


----------



## Monsy (Mar 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> ???? http://www.temptalia.com/givenchy-tentation-7-prisme-quatuor-eyeshadow-quad-review-photos-swatches


  her review makes no sense

  all the swatches look great but on her eye everything looks so sheer
  BUT every single eye look she does looks like that , like there is no pigmentation


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 10, 2015)

Monsy said:


> her review makes no sense  all the swatches look great but on her eye everything looks so sheer BUT every single eye look she does looks like that , like there is no pigmentation


 Yes!!! The shades swatched sooo nicely!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> ???? http://www.temptalia.com/givenchy-tentation-7-prisme-quatuor-eyeshadow-quad-review-photos-swatches













No words!


----------



## katred (Mar 10, 2015)

Monsy said:


> her review makes no sense
> 
> all the swatches look great but on her eye everything looks so sheer
> BUT every single eye look she does looks like that , like there is no pigmentation


  Her older looks (going back a few years now) were never like that. I get that she wants to show what products look like without primer, but it's also nice to see them at their best. I think if someone has that kind of fading/ sheerness with their shadows under normal circumstances (I do!), they would be likely to use a primer every day (again, I do), whereas if someone didn't have fading issues, the colours wouldn't look like that on them anyway. I guess it's easy to criticize. I'm sure that if she went back to just using colours with primer, some of her readers would accuse her of "cheating".

  I'm glad to know that other people's experiences have been different. This was the palette that really interested me, because of the unorthodox mix of colours. I really don't want to buy it if it's going to be a dud, since they're $70 in Canada. (Actually, they're $69.60. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) They don't seem to be showing up in stores, either, so I'd have to order "blind".


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 10, 2015)

katred said:


> Her older looks (going back a few years now) were never like that. I get that she wants to show what products look like without primer, but it's also nice to see them at their best. I think if someone has that kind of fading/ sheerness with their shadows under normal circumstances (I do!), they would be likely to use a primer every day (again, I do), whereas if someone didn't have fading issues, the colours wouldn't look like that on them anyway. I guess it's easy to criticize. I'm sure that if she went back to just using colours with primer, some of her readers would accuse her of "cheating".
> 
> I'm glad to know that other people's experiences have been different. This was the palette that really interested me, because of the unorthodox mix of colours. I really don't want to buy it if it's going to be a dud, since they're $70 in Canada. (Actually, they're $69.60.
> 
> ...


 I purchased Tentation and will do a look with it before the end of the month.  I've only used it one other time and 
   think it was my favorite of the four Givenchy palettes that I purchased.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 10, 2015)

Monsy said:


> her review makes no sense
> 
> all the swatches look great but on her eye everything looks so sheer
> BUT every single eye look she does looks like that , like there is no pigmentation
> ...


Agreed, but I really don't get how all of her eyeshadow looks come out soooo sheer, even understanding the no primer situation.  It's bizarre to me.  Is she taking the photos after 15 hours of wear?  It's more incredulity than a criticism.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 10, 2015)

katred said:


> Her older looks (going back a few years now) were never like that. I get that she wants to show what products look like without primer, but it's also nice to see them at their best. I think if someone has that kind of fading/ sheerness with their shadows under normal circumstances (I do!), they would be likely to use a primer every day (again, I do), whereas if someone didn't have fading issues, the colours wouldn't look like that on them anyway. I guess it's easy to criticize. I'm sure that if she went back to just using colours with primer, some of her readers would accuse her of "cheating".
> 
> I'm glad to know that other people's experiences have been different. This was the palette that really interested me, because of the unorthodox mix of colours. I really don't want to buy it if it's going to be a dud, since they're $70 in Canada. (Actually, they're $69.60.
> 
> ...


  but she always uses a primer ????  she always says that she uses nars primer


----------



## boschicka (Mar 10, 2015)

katred said:


> Her older looks (going back a few years now) were never like that. I get that she wants to show what products look like without primer, but it's also nice to see them at their best. I think if someone has that kind of fading/ sheerness with their shadows under normal circumstances (I do!), they would be likely to use a primer every day (again, I do), whereas if someone didn't have fading issues, the colours wouldn't look like that on them anyway. I guess it's easy to criticize. I'm sure that if she went back to just using colours with primer, some of her readers would accuse her of "cheating".
> 
> I'm glad to know that other people's experiences have been different. This was the palette that really interested me, because of the unorthodox mix of colours. I really don't want to buy it if it's going to be a dud, since they're $70 in Canada. (Actually, they're $69.60.
> 
> ...


Ha!  The mystery deepens!


----------



## Monsy (Mar 10, 2015)

I remember in her comments often people ask about sheerness and what primer does she use and she always says it's nars because it's her favorite

  I am sorry but if you use a primer it should not look that sheer . She clearly doesn't know how to apply or uses wrong brushes


----------



## boschicka (Mar 10, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I remember in her comments often people ask about sheerness and what primer does she use and she always says it's nars because it's her favorite
> 
> I am sorry but if you use a primer it should not look that sheer . She clearly doesn't know how to apply or uses wrong brushes


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 10, 2015)

Monsy said:


> her review makes no sense  all the swatches look great but on her eye everything looks so sheer BUT every single eye look she does looks like that , like there is no pigmentation


 It does look sheer but maybe because her lighting is so bright and it ends up melting the shades.  I don't get it too.


----------



## nanluvsbutee (Mar 14, 2015)

In case anyone is interested, the new Le Rouge lipstick in the 10th anniversary leather floral case is NOW available for pre-order on a certain website that also shares a name with a large, purple dinosaur.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  #Gogetyousome #Sleepshoppingisreal


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 14, 2015)

nanluvsbutee said:


> In case anyone is interested, the new Le Rouge lipstick in the 10th anniversary leather floral case is NOW available for pre-order on a certain website that also shares a name with a large, purple dinosaur.  :cheer:   #Gogetyousome #Sleepshoppingisreal


 It's 204 rose boudoir shade I'm getting it. The other ones the got released are either rose dressing or fuchsia irresistible which I already have. I'm pre ordering. Thanks!


----------



## nanluvsbutee (Mar 14, 2015)

The color is absolutely gorgeous - definite snag for me too!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 14, 2015)

nanluvsbutee said:


> In case anyone is interested, the new Le Rouge lipstick in the 10th anniversary leather floral case is NOW available for pre-order on a *certain website that also shares a name with a large, purple dinosaur.*  :cheer:   #Gogetyousome #Sleepshoppingisreal


 :lmao:  Thanks!! I was able to place a preorder!! ompom:


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 14, 2015)

nanluvsbutee said:


> In case anyone is interested, the new Le Rouge lipstick in the 10th anniversary leather floral case is NOW available for pre-order on a certain website that also shares a name with a large, purple dinosaur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Even though I ordered the Rose Dressing one from feelunique I just ordered this as well. Fingers crossed on actually receiving it though, my Pourpre Inoui I pre-ordered last month was canceled. If the Fuchsia Irresistible pops up I'll order that one too. ALL THE FLORAL CASES!!!


----------



## patentg33k (Mar 14, 2015)

I went to the purple dino site and all these Givenchy gorgeous nail colors were there too!  Does anyone have experience with the Givenchy nail formula? I usually like Dior/Guerlain and other brands like OPI, Zoya, China Glaze.  What do you think?


----------



## throwitawaynow (Mar 14, 2015)

i ordered from the purple Dino site too and it went through like a regular order not a ore order. Did that happen with everyone else?


----------



## patentg33k (Mar 14, 2015)

throwitawaynow said:


> i ordered from the purple Dino site too and it went through like a regular order not a ore order. Did that happen with everyone else?


Yes it looks like a normal order, but I'm not expecting it to actually ship until the April date


----------



## starletta8 (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up!  I'm an April baby, so that stunning lipstick may just be my birthday present this year.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 14, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Even though I ordered the Rose Dressing one from feelunique I just ordered this as well. Fingers crossed on actually receiving it though, my Pourpre Inoui I pre-ordered last month was canceled. If the Fuchsia Irresistible pops up I'll order that one too. ALL THE FLORAL CASES!!!


  Did you receive it? I remember that someone had problems with this lipstick from feelunique, was it you? It's one of the top websites I order from and I've never had any problems, so I hope you get your lipstick


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 14, 2015)

throwitawaynow said:


> i ordered from the purple Dino site too and it went through like a regular order not a ore order. Did that happen with everyone else?





patentg33k said:


> Yes it looks like a normal order, but I'm not expecting it to actually ship until the April date


 The order does show preorder though!! Since its a perm lippie there is an option to buy it too ( in the normal Packaging)!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 14, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Even though I ordered the Rose Dressing one from feelunique I just ordered this as well. Fingers crossed on actually receiving it though, my Pourpre Inoui I pre-ordered last month was canceled. If the Fuchsia Irresistible pops up I'll order that one too. ALL THE FLORAL CASES!!!


 My pourpre inoui got cancelled too! Oh well! But I'm excited for the floral case in rose boudoir! Yay!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 14, 2015)

patentg33k said:


> Yes it looks like a normal order, but I'm not expecting it to actually ship until the April date
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Vineetha*
> ...


  Yeah my order confirm email says pre-order but they already charged my bank account the full cost instead of just a dollar reversal like last time. They may still do a reversal though and wait to charge until it ships.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 14, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Did you receive it? I remember that someone had problems with this lipstick from feelunique, was it you? It's one of the top websites I order from and I've never had any problems, so I hope you get your lipstick


  That was someone else. I got mine about 10 days after I ordered, it was nerve wrecking though since there was no tracking but it all came through. They sent a bunch of coupons as well so that was nice.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 14, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> My pourpre inoui got cancelled too! Oh well! But I'm excited for the floral case in rose boudoir! Yay!


  They must have not gotten any stock  I hope sephora gets it, it is a very pretty lipstick from all the swatches I've seen. I'm excited about the new one as well!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 14, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Yeah my order confirm email says pre-order but they already charged my bank account the full cost instead of just a dollar reversal like last time. They may still do a reversal though and wait to charge until it ships.


 Yeah they did take whole the amount from my a/c too instead of the authorization charge of $1 that usually happens with a preorder!!


----------



## nanluvsbutee (Mar 14, 2015)

My order went through as normal, says "processing" -- already charged my card and my ebates email with the amount I saved has already arrived!  So...fingers crossed!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 14, 2015)

nanluvsbutee said:


> My order went through as normal, says "processing" -- already charged my card and my ebates email with the amount I saved has already arrived!  So...fingers crossed!


 Maybe we'll get it sooner!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2015)

nanluvsbutee said:


> In case anyone is interested, the new Le Rouge lipstick in the 10th anniversary leather floral case is NOW available for pre-order on a certain website that also shares a name with a large, purple dinosaur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you so, so much!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2015)

nanluvsbutee said:


> My order went through as normal, says "processing" -- already charged my card and my ebates email with the amount I saved has already arrived!  So...fingers crossed!
> I'll have to check my----I only just ordered about 5 minutes ago.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *charismafulltv*
> ...


    So glad you ordered too C


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :frenz: [COLOR=0000FF]Lifesaver!!!!  Thanks for thinking of me and keeping me informed!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] I'll have to check my----I only just ordered about 5 minutes ago.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   So glad you ordered too C[/COLOR]


 I ordered too Meddy since this is in rose boudoir and the other 2 ones are rose dressing and fuchsia irresistible which I already have.


----------



## starletta8 (Mar 14, 2015)

This is only going to be the second Givenchy lipstick that I own- so thank you all for the tip-off!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Lifesaver!!!!  Thanks for thinking of me and keeping me informed!!!
> 
> I'll have to check my----I only just ordered about 5 minutes ago.
> 
> So glad you ordered too C


  Yayy!!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 14, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I ordered too Meddy since this is in rose boudoir and the other 2 ones are rose dressing and fuchsia irresistible which I already have.


  Same C!! I didnt see the Fuschia irresistible one but I didnt get rose dressing as I had that one!!I was excited to see it was Rose Boudoir! Its such a pretty shade!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 14, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> This is only going to be the second Givenchy lipstick that I own- so thank you all for the tip-off!


 If you don't have rose dressing that's another must have le Rouge.


----------



## starletta8 (Mar 14, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> If you don't have rose dressing that's another must have le Rouge.


  I believe that's the one I own- it's a lovely coral, right?


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Same C!! I didnt see the Fuschia irresistible one but I didnt get rose dressing as I had that one!!I was excited to see it was Rose Boudoir! Its such a pretty shade!!


 The fuchsia irresistible is either from debenhams or Selfridges.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I ordered too Meddy since this is in rose boudoir and the other 2 ones are rose dressing and fuchsia irresistible which I already have.


  They've already debited my account so I'm thinking we'll get them prior to the projected date in April.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] They've already debited my account so I'm thinking we'll get them prior to the projected date in April.[/COLOR]:happydance:


 Based on what I've read on IG, it Wil be at Barneys counters 4-4-15. So maybe we will get it earlier.


----------



## starletta8 (Mar 15, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Based on what I've read on IG, it Wil be at Barneys counters 4-4-15. So maybe we will get it earlier.


 
  4 April is a Saturday (and a huge stay in Starletta-land). Does Barneys usually do Saturday releases?


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 15, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> 4 April is a Saturday (and a huge stay in Starletta-land). Does Barneys usually do Saturday releases?


 It seems it's at Barneys Beverly hills. So it can be earlier to other counters but it's around that date. I'll call the one in NYC and in Chicago.


----------



## starletta8 (Mar 15, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> 4 April is a Saturday (and a huge stay in Starletta-land). Does Barneys usually do Saturday releases?


 
  D'oh. That should be a huge *day*.  Reading is fundamental.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Based on what I've read on IG, it Wil be at Barneys counters 4-4-15. So maybe we will get it earlier.


   I'm thinking we might C---they've already taken the $$$$ from my acct and I got my rebate notice too.  That doesn't usually happen until the item ships.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 15, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> D'oh. That should be a huge *day*.  Reading is fundamental.


 Barneys Chicago counters will have it first week April  have you pre ordered yet?


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Same C!! I didnt see the Fuschia irresistible one but I didnt get rose dressing as I had that one!!I was excited to see it was Rose Boudoir! Its such a pretty shade!!


 Vee you saved the day for me love!!!!  



So excited about this!!!!


----------



## starletta8 (Mar 15, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Barneys Chicago counters will have it first week April  have you pre ordered yet?


  Yes, I ordered yesterday.


----------



## throwitawaynow (Mar 15, 2015)

This is what my order confirmation looks like. It doesn't say preorder anywhere but the item number matches up. Should I give them a call to make sure it's the flower case one or is that what y'all's looks like too?


----------



## nanluvsbutee (Mar 15, 2015)

throwitawaynow said:


> This is what my order confirmation looks like. It doesn't say preorder anywhere but the item number matches up. Should I give them a call to make sure it's the flower case one or is that what y'all's looks like too?


  There are two different cases available for the shade 204 -- the plain black leather, and the floral leather.  If you scroll your mouse over the image of the lipstick, it will switch to the floral lipstick -- if not, you have the regular one.  If you pull up Givenchy, New Arrivals, then sort with newest first -- it should be the first lipstick shown.  Hope that helps!

  EDITED to say that I just pulled the default view up under Givenchy, and it is the first lipstick listed.  You may not be able to see it if you're on your cell, but on a computer, the black case changes to floral upon scrolling over the image...


----------



## starletta8 (Mar 15, 2015)

According to my order, the style number should be: 503957748.


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 15, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Same C!! I didnt see the Fuschia irresistible one but I didnt get rose dressing as I had that one!!I was excited to see it was Rose Boudoir! Its such a pretty shade!!


  I was about to order this V but I wanted to look at swatches on Instagram and the only photos I saw were mine!  LOL!  I had bought in the regular packaging several weeks ago.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 15, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> I was about to order this V but I wanted to look at swatches on Instagram and the only photos I saw were mine!  LOL!  I had bought in the regular packaging several weeks ago.


  What are the odds lol


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 15, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> I was about to order this V but I wanted to look at swatches on Instagram and the only photos I saw were mine!  LOL!  I had bought in the regular packaging several weeks ago.


 LOL


----------



## throwitawaynow (Mar 15, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> According to my order, the style number should be: 503957748.


   Thank you! That's the style number on mine. I was just worried because on my actual confirmation email I didn't see the words preorder anywhere.


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 15, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> What are the odds lol





Vineetha said:


> LOL


  It's just all the lipsticks are named Rose something... I get so confused


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 15, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> It's just all the lipsticks are named Rose something... I get so confused


   That's true! I have Rose d'Exception, and there's RB, Rose Dentelle, Rose Dressing etc lol


----------



## figarro (Mar 15, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I have Rose d'Exception, and there's RB, Rose Dentelle, Rose Dressing etc lol


Rose d'Exception is very pretty! Too bad it's LE. I don't mind the regular packaging as long as I can get that color.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 15, 2015)

figarro said:


> Rose d'Exception is very pretty! Too bad it's LE. I don't mind the regular packaging as long as I can get that color.


 Rose d'exception is very pretty too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> I was about to order this V but I wanted to look at swatches on Instagram and the only photos I saw were mine! LOL! I had bought in the regular packaging several weeks ago.


   That's a riot!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 16, 2015)

figarro said:


> Rose d'Exception is very pretty! Too bad it's LE. I don't mind the regular packaging as long as I can get that color.


   I do remember seeing a lot of Le Rouge lipsticks on eBay when I was looking for Beige Mousseline but I know not everyone likes using eBay for makeup.


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi. Just wondering if the floral case at Barneys is different from the floral one at FeelUnique or is it just the shades of lipstick that are different. Of course I ordered the one from Feel Unique and becasue I have soo much makeup can't remember what it looks like. LOL.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 16, 2015)

Anahita Balsara said:


> Hi. Just wondering if the floral case at Barneys is different from the floral one at FeelUnique or is it just the shades of lipstick that are different. Of course I ordered the one from Feel Unique and becasue I have soo much makeup can't remember what it looks like. LOL.


 The shades are different


----------



## figarro (Mar 16, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I do remember seeing a lot of Le Rouge lipsticks on eBay when I was looking for Beige Mousseline but I know not everyone likes using eBay for makeup.


  Thanks for the tip. I just checked eBay, but no Rose d'Exception. I happen to have 1 of the dupes Temptalia listed so I'm not so bummed


----------



## Shars (Mar 16, 2015)

Annnnnd thanks to these instagram follower-grabbing hos, the lipstick is now sold out! lol. I swear I've seen the blasts go out about 5 times today *sigh*


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> Annnnnd thanks to these instagram follower-grabbing hos, the lipstick is now sold out! lol. I swear I've seen the blasts go out about 5 times today *sigh*


   Wow---that's incredible!!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 16, 2015)

N





Shars said:


> Annnnnd thanks to these instagram follower-grabbing hos, the lipstick is now sold out! lol. I swear I've seen the blasts go out about 5 times today *sigh*


  Oh no!!!


----------



## Shars (Mar 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Wow---that's incredible!!!!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *walkingdead*
> 
> ...


  I think they were the cause of the EL courreges highlighter and new powder gelee going so quickly too. I don't get this whole "let me steal people's information and repost it so I can loads of followers" hype.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> I think they were the cause of the EL courreges highlighter and new powder gelee going so quickly too. I don't get this whole "let me steal people's information and repost it so I can loads of followers" hype.


    People do that because they want to be deemed 'in the know' or that they hold some importance.


----------



## Shars (Mar 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> People do that because they want to be deemed 'in the know' or that they hold some importance.


  That's a very silly/immature way to live life in my opinion but... to each their own.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> That's a very silly/immature way to live life in my opinion but... to each their own.


   It is---I've seen on the threads---well not the HE threads but for a time it was pretty prevalent in the MAC threads.


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> I think they were the cause of the EL courreges highlighter and new powder gelee going so quickly too. I don't get this whole "let me steal people's information and repost it so I can loads of followers" hype.


  I don't get it either.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 17, 2015)

figarro said:


> Thanks for the tip. I just checked eBay, but no Rose d'Exception. I happen to have 1 of the dupes Temptalia listed *so I'm not so bummed*


 
  Well, that's good news


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 18, 2015)

My Givenchy flower edition lipstick just shipped!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 18, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> My Givenchy flower edition lipstick just shipped!!!


  Mine too !!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 18, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> My Givenchy flower edition lipstick just shipped!!!





Vineetha said:


> Mine too !! :rasta:


 Yay!! Mine hasn't yet but I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 18, 2015)

That's probably why they charged us right away.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> My Givenchy flower edition lipstick just shipped!!!


 
   Mine tooooooooo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


So, so excited.  This wouldn't be a reality for me were it not for Vee



Thank you Lady Vee


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> That's probably why they charged us right away.


    Yes!  I'm sure it was.


----------



## starletta8 (Mar 18, 2015)

I also got the mythical shipping email, and it looks like it'll be at my door on Saturday!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 18, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I also got the mythical shipping email, and it looks like it'll be at my door on Saturday!


 Yay to us all!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

Here she is in all her glory!!  Excuse the less than stellar iPad Photos---they don't do her justice!!!!
*Le Rouge 205 Fuchsia Irresistible*


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Here she is in all her glory!!  Excuse the less than stellar iPad Photos---they don't do her justice!!!![/COLOR] *[COLOR=0000FF]Le Rouge 205 Fuchsia Irresistible[/COLOR]*


 Yay


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Here she is in all her glory!!  Excuse the less than stellar iPad Photos---they don't do her justice!!!!
> *Le Rouge 205 Fuchsia Irresistible*


  YAY!!!! Mine is out for delivery too!!!


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Here she is in all her glory!!  Excuse the less than stellar iPad Photos---they don't do her justice!!!!
> *Le Rouge 205 Fuchsia Irresistible*


  Yay so purty!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Here she is in all her glory!!  Excuse the less than stellar iPad Photos---they don't do her justice!!!!
> *Le Rouge 205 Fuchsia Irresistible*








 This shade is so much prettier than the one I got! I might buy it. And I don't have the box


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> This shade is so much prettier than the one I got! I might buy it. And I don't have the box


   Which one did you get Maggie?


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Awesome!!!
> 
> Did you notice the discrepancy between the online description and the actual product?  Online it says 204.  What arrived is 205.  I love it so it's not an issue for me but
> *   it could be if someone already has 205 and is now expecting 204!*
> ...


  The shade is Fuschia irresistible? Not 204 rose Boudoir????


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Awesome!!!
> 
> Did you notice the discrepancy between the online description and the actual product?  Online it says 204.  What arrived is 205.  I love it so it's not an issue for me but
> it could be if someone already has 205 and is now expecting 204!
> ...


  The shade we got in the UK is 202 Rose Dressing. I don't wear corals and I bought it only because of the packaging. It doesn't look too bad on me but I'll try it with a pink liner.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Awesome!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Did you notice the discrepancy between the online description and the actual product?  Online it says 204.  What arrived is 205.  I love it so it's not an issue for me but[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   it could be if someone [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]already has 205 and is now expecting 204![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]It surpassed my expectations!!!!  It's so lovely![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]Thanks Lex!  Nice to see you!!!!  I hope all is well!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Which one did you get Maggie?[/COLOR]


 Oh bummer! I'll probably give my extra fuchsia irresistible to Mom. She loved the one I have.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The shade is Fuschia irresistible? Not 204 rose Boudoir????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's a pretty big error on their part!  It's a good thing you don't mind!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] It sounds pretty though!  I hope you can make it work and enjoy it none the less.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Yes---very misleading right?  I was expecting 204, but it's not an issue for me because I don't already have 205.  Do you already have 205 Vee?[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]That's a pretty big error on their part!  It's a good thing you don't mind!!!![/COLOR]


 No meddy!! I have rose dressing not FI!! Good thing they didn't send RD!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> No meddy!! I have rose dressing not FI!! Good thing they didn't send RD!!


   Oh that's good!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh nooooooooooooooo!!! My tracking updated to delivery exception- customer unavailable!! I am pretty sure they didnt even make an attempt!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh nooooooooooooooo!!! My tracking updated to delivery exception- customer unavailable!! I am pretty sure they didnt even make an attempt!!


 OMG!  That's just wrong.  They left mine on our front patio



I listened for them because I thought I might have to 
   sign for it.  My car is in the garage so it looks like no one is at home & they left it anyway---didn't even ring the 
   doorbell!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> OMG!  That's just wrong.  They left mine on our front patio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 19, 2015)

Mine will still get delivered Saturday. I'll try to ask Barneys if I can replace it rose boudoir. Does it have a regular black case?


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Mine will still get delivered Saturday. I'll try to ask Barneys if I can replace it rose boudoir. Does it have a regular black case?


  I think it comes in the normal packaging though C!!! 

  PS: I picked up my package from the fedex office


----------



## nt234 (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Here she is in all her glory!!  Excuse the less than stellar iPad Photos---they don't do her justice!!!!
> *Le Rouge 205 Fuchsia Irresistible*


  Absolutely gorgeous! I wish I had ordered it, but I was saving my money for MAC x Julia Petit.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I think it comes in the normal packaging though C!!!   PS: I picked up my package from the fedex office :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

Checking again, Though my order says 204, the shipping email mentions the shade as 205 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! The shade is Fuschia Irresistible!! Love the pattern!!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Checking again, Though my order says 204, the shipping email mentions the shade as 205 :blinks: ! The shade is Fuschia Irresistible!! Love the pattern!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

walkingdead said:


>


 WD !!!!!!!!! You could have ordered!! It was a diff shade lol!


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> WD !!!!!!!!! You could have ordered!! It was a diff shade lol!


  I know!!! LOL!!!! Do u  like it V!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> I know!!! LOL!!!! Do u  like it V!!!


 I just got it!! FedEx failed to deliver it so I stopped by the office on the way home and picked it up :haha: It's a nice fuschia shade WD!! I usually love the Le rouge formula! So I  am hoping I will love it!!


----------



## starletta8 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hmmm... I'm really disappointed that it's not 204. That looked like a lovely everyday shade, whereas I have way too many fuschias and can only wear them on the weekends for the most part.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm so sad I missed it! I thought it was going to be 204 so I skipped it and I don't have 205. Oh well!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I think it comes in the normal packaging though C!!!
> 
> PS: I picked up my package from the fedex office


    Way to go Vee-- makeup addict after my own heart


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Checking again, Though my order says 204, the shipping email mentions the shade as 205
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    She's so cute!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

nt234 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! I wish I had ordered it, but I was saving my money for MAC x Julia Petit.


    Thank you!  I hope you were able to get everything you wanted from MAC.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Mine will still get delivered Saturday. I'll try to ask Barneys if I can replace it rose boudoir. Does it have a regular black case?


   Did you see the one with the black crocodile case for $300


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Did you see the one with the black crocodile case for $300:shock: [/COLOR]


 Lmao I did Meddy!! :shock: :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Way to go Vee-- makeup addict after my own heart[/COLOR]





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   She's so cute!!!![/COLOR]:yahoo:


 I was tracking it from the morning and just like that they updated it to exception :whip: :nono: !  It's supposed to snow here Tomm and that would give them another reason!! :haha:


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Checking again, Though my order says 204, the shipping email mentions the shade as 205 :blinks: ! The shade is Fuschia Irresistible!! Love the pattern!!!!


 This is love!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Did you see the one with the black crocodile case for $300:shock: [/COLOR]


 I saw that! They should make rock studs Valentino version! Lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I saw that! They should make rock studs Valentino version! Lol


    Can you imagine!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I was tracking it from the morning and just like that they updated it to exception
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's right------good point Vee!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Here she is in all her glory!!  Excuse the less than stellar iPad Photos---they don't do her justice!!!!
> *Le Rouge 205 Fuchsia Irresistible*


I'm buying you a camera.   LOL


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 21, 2015)

Is this a tiny version of the floral print?   https://instagram.com/p/0bHFGDrtq4/


----------



## throwitawaynow (Mar 21, 2015)

Wait.. So the lipstick coming from barneys is not rose boudoir?


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 21, 2015)

throwitawaynow said:


> Wait.. So the lipstick coming from barneys is not rose boudoir?


 :nope: 205 fuschia irresistible!


----------



## throwitawaynow (Mar 21, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :nope: 205 fuschia irresistible!


  That's so annoying! I was really looking forward to Rose boudior


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 21, 2015)

It's the same here ( France ), we have Fuchsia Irrésistible, I asked the Givenchy girl and she said there is 1 shade, depending on countries. Besides it's out of stock everywhere here, I picked up last one and I wonder if they had more in fact ? Created for Mother's Day she told me.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 21, 2015)

Dominique33 said:


> It's the same here ( France ), we have Fuchsia Irrésistible, I asked the Givenchy girl and she said there is 1 shade, depending on countries. Besides it's out of stock everywhere here, I picked up last one and I wonder if they had more in fact ? Created for Mother's Day she told me.


  Hello, @Dominique33! Good to see you


----------



## Anneri (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi Dominique! Good to see you again!!!  And have you guys seen this? Credit to Mostlysunny of course. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  They look intriguing!


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 21, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Hello, @Dominique33! Good to see you


   Hello


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 21, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Hi Dominique! Good to see you again!!!     And have you guys seen this? Credit to Mostlysunny of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hello Anneri   Thank you, very glad to see you !  Those new Givenchy lippies are due to launch very soon here, it looks like a pigmented Shiny balm I think .


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 21, 2015)

Anneri said:


> They look intriguing!


  They've been out in the UK for about a week now but I haven't ordered yet.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 21, 2015)

Dominique33 said:


> Hello


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 21, 2015)

Meddy & I just bought this beauty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  http://www.barneys.com/givenchy-beauty-le-rouge-lipstick---204-503957748.html#prefn1=brand&pagetype=brand&prefv1=Givenchy+Beauty&start=1

  Oh weird that is says BO now. Mine shipped already & will be here Tuesday.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 21, 2015)

Sunny had swatches of the le Rouge a Porter shades, too  https://instagram.com/p/0gV1sgNS5s/ https://instagram.com/p/0gWpMbtS7r/


----------



## Monsy (Mar 21, 2015)

101, 103 106,  104 look good for me


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Mar 21, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Meddy & I just bought this beauty   http://www.barneys.com/givenchy-bea...pagetype=brand&prefv1=Givenchy+Beauty&start=1  Oh weird that is says BO now. Mine shipped already & will be here Tuesday.


  Ahhh!! I thought it was gone!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 22, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm buying you a camera.   LOL






I'll take it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Checking again, Though my order says 204, the shipping email mentions the shade as 205
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  So, so pretty!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 22, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Meddy & I just bought this beauty
> 
> 
> 
> ...






It's so cute & girly!!!!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 22, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> https://instagram.com/p/0gWpMbtS7r/


  Interested in the first three nudes.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 22, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Interested in the first three nudes.


  if you get them before us here in the states please let me know how you like them


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 22, 2015)

Monsy said:


> if you get them before us here in the states please let me know how you like them


  I will  Not sure yet​ if I'll order any right away - I wanted to, but I already bought a couple of MAC lipsticks now, so I kinda want to go on lippie no-buy. Let's see if I can stick to it or get weak when I see these online.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 22, 2015)

I have weakness for givenchy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i am surprised no one here is mentioning their blushes. they only have 4 colors but are so nice if you like nice matte/satin finish


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 22, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I have weakness for givenchy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes, it's the finest and smoothest formula I've ever seen!
  We have two more shades in Europe.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 22, 2015)

I am thinking of getting In vouge orange


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Checking again, Though my order says 204, the shipping email mentions the shade as 205
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 That is just GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  THANK YOU MEDDY


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 22, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> That is just GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






​I hope you get it soon!!!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Mar 23, 2015)

im new to this thread BUT since medgal raves n speaks so highly of givenchy lippies i figured i'd go for the LE package of the gorgeous flower lippie...buuuut i got a question...it says 204 shade but looks like 205 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 am i missing somethin???


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 23, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> im new to this thread BUT since medgal raves n speaks so highly of givenchy lippies i figured i'd go for the LE package of the gorgeous flower lippie...buuuut i got a question...it says 204 shade but looks like 205 :blink:  am i missing somethin???


 It's a site glitch. It's actually 205. I end up having 2 204's. My mom got my extra one but I gave her the black case and I kept the flower one.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Mar 23, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> It's a site glitch. It's actually 205. I end up having 2 204's. My mom got my extra one but I gave her the black case and I kept the flower one.


  oh ok!! so they DID have a 204 in LE pkg?


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 23, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> im new to this thread BUT since medgal raves n speaks so highly of givenchy lippies i figured i'd go for the LE package of the gorgeous flower lippie...buuuut i got a question...it says 204 shade but looks like 205
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   We noticed the same thing...it says 204 but what arrived is 205 which is absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 23, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> It's a site glitch. It's actually 205. I end up having 2 204's. My mom got my extra one but I gave her the black case and* I kept the flower one.*






Girl after my own heart!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 24, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> oh ok!! so they DID have a 204 in LE pkg?


 Nope. Just fuchsia irresistible not the Rose boudoir 


Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]Girl after my own heart![/COLOR]


 I told her it is a mother's day exclusive lipstick. And she said the glitch was meant for her. She's a big influence with my makeup addiction. I remembered using Ben Nye makeup for ballet performances thru her. And! Using lipstick as a blush since it's so pigmented that it won't get washed out with the lights. Hence, the birth of creamy blushes and the multiple. Lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 24, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I told her it is a mother's day exclusive lipstick. And she said the glitch was meant for her. She's a big influence with my makeup addiction. I remembered using Ben Nye makeup for ballet performances thru her. And! Using lipstick as a blush since it's so pigmented that it won't get washed out with the lights. Hence, the birth of creamy blushes and the multiple. Lol.


    Now that's really sweet---although she had no idea she was creating a little makeup monster!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Now that's really sweet---although she had no idea she was creating a little makeup monster!!!:haha: [/COLOR]


 When she saw my collection. She literally was shopping for what she wants! Lol.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 24, 2015)

Le Rouge A Porter are available on feelunique.

Givenchy Le Rouge A Porter Lipstick 2.2g - feelunique.com


----------



## Monsy (Mar 24, 2015)

Nay I am waiting for you to pick up some and let me know how you like them!
  And waiting for these beauties to show up in the usa


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 24, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Nay I am waiting for you to pick up some and let me know how you like them!
> And waiting for these beauties to show up in the usa


  Haha  I won't order from feelunique, too pricey there plus additional custom fees. Will wait for a german site to get them. I also wish we had more swatches, I'm not sure which one I want yet.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 24, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> When she saw my collection. She literally was shopping for what she wants! Lol.






That's funny---I'm always slapping my daughters hands---especially with my nail polish!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 24, 2015)

I just got my rose case lipstick! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish they would do a beautiful nude with white roses on the tube!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 24, 2015)

The lipstick case looks gorgeous. Enjoy it ladies. I decided to pass. I'm just not a Givenchy girl. If it was Dolce & Gabbana, MUFE or Chanel I'd be all over it, though. I just don't know how much I'd use it and for nearly $40, it's a bad idea for me. I'm trying to be good after cleaning out a lot of untouched stuff.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 24, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> The lipstick case looks gorgeous. Enjoy it ladies. I decided to pass. I'm just not a Givenchy girl. If it was Dolce & Gabbana, MUFE or Chanel I'd be all over it, though. I just don't know how much I'd use it and for nearly $40, it's a bad idea for me. I'm trying to be good after cleaning out a lot of untouched stuff.


  The shade is equally beautiful as is the texture


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]That's funny---I'm always slapping my daughters hands---especially with my nail polish!!![/COLOR]


  LOL 





elegant-one said:


> I just got my rose case lipstick! :eyelove:  GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish they would do a beautiful nude with white roses on the tube!


 That's a great idea.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 24, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> The shade is equally beautiful as is the texture :haha:


  Shhh...


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 24, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Shhh...


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 24, 2015)

Shontay my dear  - DON'T LOOK!


----------



## Shars (Mar 24, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Shontay my dear  - DON'T LOOK!


  Great swatches as always! I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> Great swatches as always! I can't wait to get mine.


  You got it too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It will be beautiful on you dear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank you hun!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 24, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Shontay my dear  - DON'T LOOK!


  What a beauty!


----------



## Shars (Mar 24, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> You got it too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes!! After I saw the swatches and realised it was 205, I couldn't resist. Thanks to Meddy I was able to find one


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 25, 2015)

Does anyone know if the 202 rose dressing is still available anywhere in the floral casing?!? I managed to call barney's in Beverly Hills to order the 205 but I also really want 202  PS anyone know how barneys ships?? I gave all my info on the phone but the guy didn't ask for an email to send a receipt or tracking or anything??


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 25, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> Does anyone know if the 202 rose dressing is still available anywhere in the floral casing?!? I managed to call barney's in Beverly Hills to order the 205 but I also really want 202  PS anyone know how barneys ships?? I gave all my info on the phone but the guy didn't ask for an email to send a receipt or tracking or anything??


 It was available in Europe


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 25, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> It was available in Europe


  I know! Lol. Im wondering if any online euro sites have it, or even in store still... I have friends all over europe!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 25, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> I know! Lol. Im wondering if any online euro sites have it, or even in store still... I have friends all over europe!


  It sold out within days in the UK and since it was Mother's day special, I don't think it will be available again. I hope you can find it though!


----------



## Filmfreak (Mar 25, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> I know! Lol. Im wondering if any online euro sites have it, or even in store still... I have friends all over europe!


There's one on eBay UK. The seller has a good reputation, but only ships to the UK.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 29, 2015)

I swatched the new lipsticks today, I'm happy that I didn't order online! They are too waxy for my liking and it took 4-5 swipes for a decent colour. Also the bullet is a bit too thin.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 29, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I swatched the new lipsticks today, I'm happy that I didn't order online! They are too waxy for my liking and it took 4-5 swipes for a decent colour. Also the bullet is a bit too thin.


 Are those the lipstick lip balm hybrids? I'm not a fan of those plus they are thin. I'll pass


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 29, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Are those the lipstick lip balm hybrids? I'm not a fan of those plus they are thin. I'll pass


  Yes, I would say that. And they are a bit sticky too. From the swatches I expected something like the YSL Rouge Voluptes or the Chanel Rouge Coco Shines but they are nothing like them. I tried only three of the lightest shades but I think they are all the same.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 29, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Yes, I would say that. And they are a bit sticky too. From the swatches I expected something like the YSL Rouge Voluptes or the Chanel Rouge Coco Shines but they are nothing like them. I tried only three of the lightest shades but I think they are all the same.


 Yikes!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 29, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> The shade is equally beautiful as is the texture








....and so comfortable to wear!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 29, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yes!! After I saw the swatches and realised it was 205, I couldn't resist. Thanks to Meddy I was able to find one


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 29, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> What a beauty!


 That it is!!!  I hope Shontay looked!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 29, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I just got my rose case lipstick!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    That would be SO awesome.  They would need several different nudes since one nude does not fit all.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 30, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I swatched the new lipsticks today, I'm happy that I didn't order online! They are too waxy for my liking and it took 4-5 swipes for a decent colour. Also the bullet is a bit too thin.


  Hmm, that doesn't sound too good so far. Will wait for more reviews.


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 30, 2015)

elegant - the lipstick is so beautiful!  I'm looking forward to the new lipsticks in the slim leather packaging.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 31, 2015)

Miss QQ said:


> I'm looking forward to the new lipsticks in the slim leather packaging.


  me too!


----------



## Monsy (Mar 31, 2015)

has anyone tried Mister light ?  I have only tried samples couple of times and really like it. It is creamier more moisturizing and covers more than YSL touche eclat.  I am running out of my YSL so am wondering should I just repurchase it or try Givenchy this time

  found some comparison swatches:
  https://chicdabbling.wordpress.com/2014/11/17/highlighting-concealers-ysl-touche-eclat-dior-skinflash-and-givenchy-mister-light-swatches/


----------



## Filmfreak (Mar 31, 2015)

Monsy said:


> has anyone tried Mister light ?  I have only tried samples couple of times and really like it. It is creamier more moisturizing and covers more than YSL touche eclat.  I am running out of my YSL so am wondering should I just repurchase it or try Givenchy this time
> 
> found some comparison swatches:
> https://chicdabbling.wordpress.com/2014/11/17/highlighting-concealers-ysl-touche-eclat-dior-skinflash-and-givenchy-mister-light-swatches/


I have Mister Light and it's definitely better than Touche Eclat. The latter really is just a highlighter IMO that doesn't cover anything. Mister Light is a real concealer instead. I have no problems with creasing or dryness under the eyes when I use it. It's one of my favourite concealers.
  I have #3, Mister Toast, but would like to try Mister Macaroon and maybe Mister Meringue, since both are more rose coloured. Mister Toast is a tad too yellow for me.

  I've had a look at your link at the three options there. What I find surprising is that all three seem so similar in the swatches, but I had such different results. Touche Eclat still works quite well for me, though not as good as Mister Light. Dior Skinflash, however, doesn't do anything for me. No coverage, no highlighting. And that's not only my opinion, the sales assistant who tried the product on me immediately said that she rather wouldn't sell it to me because I'd never be happy with it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 31, 2015)

Monsy said:


> has anyone tried Mister light ?  I have only tried samples couple of times and really like it. It is creamier more moisturizing and covers more than YSL touche eclat.  I am running out of my YSL so am wondering should I just repurchase it or try Givenchy this time
> 
> found some comparison swatches:
> https://chicdabbling.wordpress.com/2014/11/17/highlighting-concealers-ysl-touche-eclat-dior-skinflash-and-givenchy-mister-light-swatches/


  I just repurchased Touche Eclat, so I'm not in the market for anything new at the moment.  Nevertheless, if you 
   decide to try Givenchy I'd live to hear what you think of it.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 31, 2015)

Filmfreak said:


> I have Mister Light and it's definitely better than Touche Eclat. The latter really is just a highlighter IMO that doesn't cover anything. Mister Light is a real concealer instead. I have no problems with creasing or dryness under the eyes when I use it. It's one of my favourite concealers.
> I have #3, Mister Toast, but would like to try Mister Macaroon and maybe Mister Meringue, since both are more rose coloured. Mister Toast is a tad too yellow for me.
> 
> I've had a look at your link at the three options there. What I find surprising is that all three seem so similar in the swatches, but I had such different results. Touche Eclat still works quite well for me, though not as good as Mister Light. Dior Skinflash, however, doesn't do anything for me. No coverage, no highlighting. And that's not only my opinion, the sales assistant who tried the product on me immediately said that she rather wouldn't sell it to me because I'd never be happy with it.


  I have never tried dior one.

  Touche eclat you are right doesn't cover much or any but does great job illuminating over the concealer. I use it in the inner and outer corner of my eyes where it's especially dark. It just brightens up very nicely.

  I did try one color of givenchy mister light but forgot which one. I like them to be slightly more pink toned because it neutralizes darkness better.

  Also to throw clarins in this too - they are really nice and I would say cover as much as givenchy. I might get that since I have discount on clarins


----------



## Monsy (Mar 31, 2015)

Btw i noticed one of the givenchy glosses last night on IG and I went crazy how come I never noticed this beautiful color!! http://kosmetista.ru/blog/otzivi/53562.html http://kosmetista.ru/blog/otzivi/46410.html

  I just ordered it from barneys because sephora does not carry these


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 31, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Btw i noticed one of the givenchy glosses last night on IG and I went crazy how come I never noticed this beautiful color!! http://kosmetista.ru/blog/otzivi/53562.html http://kosmetista.ru/blog/otzivi/46410.html
> 
> I just ordered it from barneys because sephora does not carry these


  This is beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have you tried their glosses before?


----------



## Monsy (Mar 31, 2015)

I have not tried these Interdit ones. 

  I have this one :



  these is more sheer and glossy and very moisturizing

  the one I ordered gives more color.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 31, 2015)

Miss QQ said:


> I'm looking forward to the new lipsticks in the slim leather packaging.








 Yes, everything about it is so stunning!

  Hope you're doing well hun!!!


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 6, 2015)

Filmfreak said:


> I have *Mister Light *and it's definitely better than Touche Eclat. The latter really is just a highlighter IMO that doesn't cover anything. Mister Light is a real concealer instead. I have no problems with creasing or dryness under the eyes when I use it. It's one of my favourite concealers.
> I have #3, Mister Toast, but would like to try Mister Macaroon and maybe Mister Meringue, since both are more rose coloured. Mister Toast is a tad too yellow for me.
> 
> I've had a look at your link at the three options there. What I find surprising is that all three seem so similar in the swatches, but I had such different results. Touche Eclat still works quite well for me, though not as good as Mister Light. Dior Skinflash, however, doesn't do anything for me. No coverage, no highlighting. And that's not only my opinion, the sales assistant who tried the product on me immediately said that she rather wouldn't sell it to me because I'd never be happy with it.


  Is it fragranced? I'd like to try it if it isn't.


----------



## Filmfreak (Apr 6, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Is it fragranced? I'd like to try it if it isn't.


No, it's completely fragrance-free. It doesn't smell at all, not even that "medical" smell that some of the officially fragrance-free products have.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 6, 2015)

Filmfreak said:


> No, it's completely fragrance-free. It doesn't smell at all, not even that "medical" smell that some of the officially fragrance-free products have.


  Thank you! That is good news. I might get it at Pieper next time they have 20% off.


----------



## Filmfreak (Apr 6, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Thank you! That is good news. I might get it at Pieper next time they have 20% off.


Yeah, it's rather pricey, isn't it? Parfumdreams recently had 11% off, but I think it only lasted until the end of March.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 6, 2015)

Filmfreak said:


> Yeah, it's rather pricey, isn't it? Parfumdreams recently had 11% off, but I think it only lasted until the end of March.


   Givenchy is already a couple of € cheaper at Pieper, so I always try to order it there. It's a good deal when they have the additional 20% off.


----------



## Filmfreak (Apr 6, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Givenchy is already a couple of € cheaper at Pieper, so I always try to order it there. It's a good deal when they have the additional 20% off.


  And their 20% off events are such a great excuse to get something you'd otherwise couldn't justify ....


----------



## Filmfreak (Apr 11, 2015)

Anyone who's still interested in the Couture Edition Rose Dressing: it's back in stock at Escentual, but there aren't many left.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2015)

Filmfreak said:


> Anyone who's still interested in the Couture Edition Rose Dressing: it's back in stock at Escentual, but there aren't many left.


   So nice of you to share that!!!



The one I have will have to do---Chanel and Tom Ford summer collections just ate my wallet


----------



## RuLaRu (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey Guys, Heres what my new givenchy rouge-a-porter looks like on the lips, its in the shade 106 Parme Silhouette 





.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 13, 2015)

RuLaRu said:


> Hey Guys, Heres what my new givenchy rouge-a-porter looks like on the lips, its in the shade 106 Parme Silhouette
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Soft and pretty!!!  I like!!!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 13, 2015)

Credit goes to maritushik  She's wearing Violine Ispiration. It's gorgeous!  Can't wait!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 13, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> It's gorgeous! Can't wait!


    Oh I like that too!!!  Thanks for sharing WD!!!  How are you???  Miss ya!!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh I like that too!!!  Thanks for sharing WD!!!  How are you???  Miss ya!!!!  [/COLOR]:hug:


   Hi Meddy!  I'm good--- it's my father who's very sick so I've had a lot on my mind!  Miss you too


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 13, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hi Meddy! I'm good--- it's my father who's very sick so I've had a lot on my mind! Miss you too


 Oh I'm so sorry to hear that.  I'll be praying for your dad and you!  




It's so hard when our loved ones suffer.


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 13, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hi Meddy!  I'm good--- it's my father who's very sick so I've had a lot on my mind!  Miss you too


 Oh no WD! We will include your dad in our prayers.


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Oh I'm so sorry to hear that.  I'll be praying for your dad and you!  [/COLOR]:kiss: [COLOR=0000FF]It's so hard when our loved ones suffer.[/COLOR]


  Thank you Meddy!


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Oh no WD! We will include your dad in our prayers.


  Thank you C!


----------



## Shars (Apr 14, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hi Meddy! I'm good--- it's my father who's very sick so I've had a lot on my mind! Miss you too


  So sorry to hear that WD! I too will keep him in my prayers as well as the rest of your family. Hope you are managing to be okay regardless.


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> So sorry to hear that WD! I too will keep him in my prayers as well as the rest of your family. Hope you are managing to be okay regardless. :support:


  Thank you Shars!


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 15, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Thank you Shars!


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 15, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> That's a great attitude to have WD!


  Thank you C!  You know he was a med tech for many years and is enjoying his retirement!


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 15, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Thank you C!  You know he was a med tech for many years and is enjoying his retirement!


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 17, 2015)

Filmfreak said:


> And their 20% off events are such a great excuse to get something you'd otherwise couldn't justify ....


  I ordered Mister Light in #1 and received it today. It's too dark for me, and I guess too warm as well... that was a miss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The texture seems nice though.
  Also, the perfume miniature that was a gift with purchases had leaked in my package. Not sure now if I can return it, I'll try.


----------



## Filmfreak (Apr 17, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I ordered Mister Light in #1 and received it today. It's too dark for me, and I guess too warm as well... that was a miss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I'm sorry to hear that! I didn't realize Mister Light was that much darker than Touche Eclat. But while I'm rather fair-skinned I'm lucky enough not to be one of the really pale girls who so often have trouble finding suitable shades, especially here in Germany. I know that Shiseido has some quite pale shades for concealer and makeup, but of course they won't be available here. It's pretty infuriating!


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 17, 2015)

Filmfreak said:


> Oh, I'm sorry to hear that! I didn't realize Mister Light was that much darker than Touche Eclat. But while I'm rather fair-skinned I'm lucky enough not to be one of the really pale girls who so often have trouble finding suitable shades, especially here in Germany. I know that Shiseido has some quite pale shades for concealer and makeup, but of course they won't be available here. It's pretty infuriating!


  I went by the comparison swatches with the Touche Eclat and they looked very similar. The TE is great on me, but Mister Light pulls much darker on my skin.
  I do have the Shiseido Eye Zone Corrector and it runs very yellow (and is fragranced), so I can't really wear it. I'm pretty happy with my MUFE HD concealer though, it's really light, I just wish it was more moisturizing. That's why I wanted to give this one a try.
  I guess I underestimated my paleness.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 17, 2015)

Is it pink toned? looks like it based on swatches online
  I tried one the shades that I received as a sample but i forgot which one and I really liked it


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 17, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Is it pink toned? looks like it based on swatches online
> I tried one the shades that I received as a sample but i forgot which one and I really liked it


  Yes, it's the pink one. Although on me it pulls more peach/warmer.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 17, 2015)

Now when I look at the swatches 2 almost seems lighter than 1


----------



## Monsy (Apr 17, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Yes, it's the pink one. Although on me it pulls more peach/warmer.


  Yes you are probably very fair.  

  http://fondsmarins.ru/givenchy-mister-light/ some more swatches

  what shade do you use in TE?


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 17, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Yes you are probably very fair.
> 
> http://fondsmarins.ru/givenchy-mister-light/ some more swatches
> 
> what shade do you use in TE?


  01. That's why I thought they would be similar.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 17, 2015)

Yes it looks much more peachy!


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 17, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Yes it looks much more peachy!


  Exactly. That's always my problem, that's why stuff like MAC Painterly doesn't work on me. Other people can use it as a base because it looks like skin on them, but on me it pulls peachy and makes me look tired, lol.

  The Rouge La Porter are still not available here. Have you ordered any yet?


----------



## Monsy (Apr 17, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Exactly. That's always my problem, that's why stuff like MAC Painterly doesn't work on me. Other people can use it as a base because it looks like skin on them, but on me it pulls peachy and makes me look tired, lol.
> 
> The Rouge La Porter are still not available here. Have you ordered any yet?


  Painterly I haven't tried but i have Nubile i think it's more pinkish than Painterly maybe that would look better on you?

  New urban decay enigma eye primer is like a lighter version of Painterly - check it out if you get a chance. Literally it melted into my skin.

  I do not think they are available here yet? or am I missing something? I have wishlist of 3 or 4


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 17, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Exactly. That's always my problem, that's why stuff like *MAC Painterly doesn't work on me.* Other people can use it as a base because it looks like skin on them, but on me it pulls peachy and makes me look tired, lol.
> 
> The Rouge La Porter are still not available here. Have you ordered any yet?


  Maybe Soft ochre would be better?


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Maybe Soft ochre would be better?


  I've never tried that one, it might be too yellow. Maybe I'll give it a try


----------



## Monsy (Apr 17, 2015)

I think it will be too yellow for you.


  I ordered two Givenchy powders with 15%off at sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   I also wanted a blush but I am trying to control myself (sort of)


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 17, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hi Meddy! I'm good--- it's my father who's very sick so I've had a lot on my mind! Miss you too


  You & your family are in my thoughts & prayers dear one


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 18, 2015)

I tried ML before and didn't care for it.  I might check it out again.


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 19, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> You & your family are in my thoughts & prayers dear one :support:


  Thank you Elegant!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 19, 2015)

Sorry to see the post about your Dad [@]walkingdead[/@] hope everything improves soon, please take care


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 19, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Thank you Elegant!


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 19, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Sorry to see the post about your Dad [@]walkingdead[/@] hope everything improves soon, please take care


  Thank you AWS.


----------



## beauteblogueur (Apr 20, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Exactly. That's always my problem, that's why stuff like MAC Painterly doesn't work on me.


  Try NARS Eye Paint in Porto Venere if you haven't already. Perfect pale pink nude base, not even a hint of peachiness.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 20, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Thank you AWS.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 25, 2015)

@Naynadine  I was thinking about you yesterday and I took swatch photo of clarins illuminator click pen. If you want i can post it here. they have one that's pinkish and very light!


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 25, 2015)

Monsy said:


> @Naynadine  I was thinking about you yesterday and I took swatch photo of clarins illuminator click pen. If you want i can post it here. they have one that's pinkish and very light!


  A swatch would be great, thank you  Sure, you can post it here, looks like we don't have a Clarins thread.


----------



## beautycool (Apr 26, 2015)

WD love to you all  Adding you in my thoughts and prayers Hun ️


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 26, 2015)

beautycool said:


> WD love to you all  Adding you in my thoughts and prayers Hun ️


  Thank you Beautycool.  Really appreciate it.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 29, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> A swatch would be great, thank you  Sure, you can post it here, looks like we don't have a Clarins thread.








  Poor store lightning


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 29, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Poor store lightning


  Thank you, Monsy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That looks like it could work for me.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 29, 2015)

It's even lighter  in real


----------



## Monsy (Apr 30, 2015)

new lipsticks are up on barneys and up on sephora for rouge vibs


----------



## awickedshape (May 1, 2015)

https://instagram.com/p/2EZZCohmVr/


----------



## Shars (May 12, 2015)

I can't remember if I saw it posted before, but for anyone that missed out, the floral lippie (205) is now available for purchase on Sephora's website. Well, it's saying out of stock but I'm pretty sure it just got added so I don't think it's sold out yet.


----------



## Naynadine (May 13, 2015)

Looks like there will be a lot of red in the fall collection:




Jessica Fromer Barlow @jessicabarlowgivenchy Spent yesterday a...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


----------



## Vineetha (May 13, 2015)

For anyone who missed the floral couture edition 205 lippie is now in stock @ sephora!!


----------



## Vineetha (May 13, 2015)

:eyelove: https://instagram.com/p/2nUbgNpEHf/


----------



## Shars (May 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> https://instagram.com/p/2nUbgNpEHf/


  Mattifying AND colour correcting....hmmm. Sounds interesting. I like that it matches our lippie!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> Mattifying AND colour correcting....hmmm. Sounds interesting.* I like that it matches our lippie! *


  Mattify & Correct what--------who cares.  It matches our lipstick-------was my exact thought


----------



## Naynadine (May 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> https://instagram.com/p/2nUbgNpEHf/


  OMG!


----------



## awickedshape (May 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ompom:     [COLOR=0000FF] Mattify & Correct what--------who cares.  It matches our lipstick-------was my exact thought[/COLOR]:lmao:


   lol!


----------



## mkoparanova (May 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Mattify & Correct what-------*-who cares*.  It matches our lipstick-------was my exact thought


  That was my exact thought - I didn't even read the description before deciding that I need it


----------



## MissTania (May 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> https://instagram.com/p/2nUbgNpEHf/


I will have to check this out at Sephora Aus  Considering the lipsticks are $59, I can only imagine the price tag!


----------



## Shars (May 14, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> That was my exact thought - I didn't even read the description before deciding that I need it


  Predictable!! LOL!


----------



## Monsy (May 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> https://instagram.com/p/2nUbgNpEHf/


----------



## charismafulltv (May 14, 2015)

I hope they'll have more items in this packaging. Belts, shoes, bags and everything matches! Lol


----------



## Naynadine (May 14, 2015)

I really want that powder, but the older version of the loose one I have is pretty dry and ashy, so I will only order where I can return it in case I don't like it. Douglas did get the lipstick in that packaging (sold out super fast), so I'm hoping they'll get this one as well.


----------



## Vineetha (May 14, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I hope they'll have more items in this packaging. Belts, shoes, bags and everything matches! Lol


  They have C!! They launched a whole couture collection based on these prints!!


----------



## Vineetha (May 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Mattify & Correct what--------who cares.  *It matches our lipstick*-------was my exact thought


----------



## Vineetha (May 14, 2015)

I only have the newer versions Nay, the pastel one and rose one not the universal one! They perform really well, no ashyness/chalkiness whatsoever! I hope this is the universal one since I have been wanting to try that!!


----------



## Vineetha (May 14, 2015)

Monsy said:


>








 I hope we get the same here!!


----------



## Naynadine (May 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I only have the newer versions Nay, the pastel one and rose one not the universal one! They perform really well, no ashyness/chalkiness whatsoever! I hope this is the universal one since I have been wanting to try that!!


  I hope it's that one as well! I have the old version of the pastel one. I usually love Givenchy, so not sure why that one was a miss for me.


----------



## Shars (May 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I only have the newer versions Nay, the pastel one and rose one not the universal one! They perform really well, no ashyness/chalkiness whatsoever! I hope this is the universal one since I have been wanting to try that!!


  I hope it's universal too!


----------



## Monsy (May 14, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I hope it's that one as well! I have the old version of the pastel one. I usually love Givenchy, so not sure why that one was a miss for me.


  it might be just yours? 
  i have two of the older ones and they are perfect soft silky not drying not ashy


----------



## Naynadine (May 14, 2015)

Monsy said:


> it might be just yours?
> i have two of the older ones and they are perfect soft silky not drying not ashy


  I don't know. 
  I have dry skin so maybe that's why I don't like it on me.


----------



## Monsy (May 14, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I don't know.
> I have dry skin so maybe that's why I don't like it on me.


  Mine is dry too but it does't bother me at all. I am so sorry you don't like it


----------



## Naynadine (May 14, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Mine is dry too but it does't bother me at all. I am so sorry you don't like it


  It's OK, I will try to sell it, I'm in the process of cleaning my stash of the things I don't wear.
  I did just get the By Terry Hyaluronic powder, that seems a lot nicer.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 14, 2015)

Shars said:


> Predictable!! LOL!


----------



## Vineetha (May 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]*Aren't we all just pathetic---that could be anthrax in a pretty box and we'd want it!!! *[/COLOR]   [COLOR=0000FF]   ..........but it matches our lipstick![/COLOR]     :lol: :lmao:


 :lmao:


----------



## Monsy (May 14, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> It's OK, *I will try to sell it, *I'm in the process of cleaning my stash of the things I don't wear.
> I did just get the By Terry Hyaluronic powder, that seems a lot nicer.


----------



## mkoparanova (May 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> * Aren't we all just pathetic---that could be anthrax in a pretty box and we'd want it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








It's funny because I'm studying Marketing and right now I'm studying for my Consumer behaviour exam - I can be put as a (bad) example in every chapter!


----------



## Shars (May 14, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> It's funny because I'm studying Marketing and right now I'm studying for my Consumer behaviour exam - I can be put as a (bad) example in every chapter!


  LOL! I watched a documentary on the rise of consumerism the other day and was like "Oh my God, this is me with makeup!" lol


----------



## awickedshape (May 14, 2015)

Shars said:


> LOL! I watched a documentary on the rise of consumerism the other day and was like "Oh my God, this is me with makeup!" lol


     I need to read up on that


----------



## Medgal07 (May 14, 2015)

Shars said:


> LOL! I watched a documentary on the rise of consumerism the other day and was like "Oh my God, this is me with makeup!" lol


   It wouldn't be so bad if it were just makeup---my other shopping vices shall remain nameless


----------



## Medgal07 (May 14, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I need to read up on that


    I want no parts of it!!!!


----------



## Shars (May 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I want no parts of it!!!!


  No informed consent for you Meddy? lol


----------



## Medgal07 (May 14, 2015)

Shars said:


> I've slowed down on my others lol. Now I'm overcompensating haha!
> No informed consent for you Meddy? lol


----------



## awickedshape (May 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I want no parts of it!!!![/COLOR]ooh:


  Plausible deniability lol


----------



## mkoparanova (May 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> .......and a shameless, unapologetic enabler!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 But you'll thank me when you love both


----------



## Shars (May 14, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I would love to see that too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'll try to look for the link and post it later.


----------



## awickedshape (May 14, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'll try to look for the link and post it later.


  Thanks!


----------



## Monsy (May 15, 2015)

no one got any of the new lipsticks? i think they are still vib rouge only


----------



## Naynadine (May 15, 2015)

Monsy said:


> no one got any of the new lipsticks? i think they are still vib rouge only


  My friend ordered one, I'm waiting to hear her review. They're only available on one site here so far, not the one I want to order from. I still haven't decided on a shade either.


----------



## retrofox (May 15, 2015)

Ugh. So Sephora had the new lippie available a few hours ago, but of course I got a customer who walked in right as I was checking out and of course its sold out again. Crossing my fingers they restock it one last time!


----------



## Howards End (May 16, 2015)

If anyone's had the powdery eyebrow pencil in Brunette Show please comment on whether you thought it was cool, warm or neutral, TIA!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I would love to see that too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





Oh and I will


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Plausible deniability lol






I just saw this AWS!


----------



## awickedshape (May 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]I just saw this AWS![/COLOR]


  Lol


----------



## mkoparanova (May 17, 2015)

Has anyone tried the powder spray? I read one positive review and I'm curious.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 17, 2015)

LOL at the last few pages...  You guys are funny...


----------



## Naynadine (May 20, 2015)

This is a new product, right? Teint Couture Balm?




ELLE JAPAN @ellejapan ジバンシィの秋冬...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


  ETA: and a new duo-coloured pencil thingie. Not sure how that is supposed to work?




maquia_yamashita @maquia_yamashita GIVENCHYの肌色と...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


----------



## Monsy (May 21, 2015)

oh new balm! nice


----------



## Naynadine (May 21, 2015)

Monsy said:


> oh new balm! nice


  If there is a light enough shade I want to try it.


----------



## Monsy (May 21, 2015)

knowning givenchy i am sure it will be poor shade selection


----------



## Naynadine (May 21, 2015)

Monsy said:


> knowning givenchy i am sure it will be poor shade selection


  True :-/


----------



## hitchcockblonde (May 21, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Naynadine* 

 

  ETA: and a new duo-coloured pencil thingie. Not sure how that is supposed to work?




maquia_yamashita @maquia_yamashita GIVENCHYの肌色と...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


  Looks like maybe it is supposed to be a brightener/concealer stick? I'm curious.


----------



## Naynadine (May 21, 2015)

Nicolas Degennes @ndegennes #givenchylemakeup...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)




Nicolas Degennes @ndegennes #vinyl #collectio...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


----------



## Vineetha (May 21, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Nicolas Degennes @ndegennes #givenchylemakeup...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)
> 
> Nicolas Degennes @ndegennes #vinyl #collectio...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


 Nooooo looks like the pastel one??!!! I have that !!!


----------



## Monsy (May 21, 2015)

i do not have pastel but i am not sure if it would work on me


----------



## Naynadine (May 21, 2015)

Monsy said:


> i do not have pastel but i am not sure if it would work on me


  I'm bummed too that it's not the universal one. I basically just want it for the packaging, so I don't know...

  For fall there will also be a vinyl lash top coat, but I think we've heard of that before.


----------



## Vineetha (May 21, 2015)

Monsy said:


> i do not have pastel but i am not sure if it would work on me :sigh:


 It would work!! Swirled together it's a really nice color correcting type setting powder!! I love it!! Like voile rose it doesn't have that one shimmer shade or noticeable shimmer shade atleast!! It really gives that even toned look!!  I want the floral pattern !! Why does it have to be pastelllllll!!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (May 21, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I'm bummed too that it's not the universal one. I basically just want it for the packaging, so I don't know...  For fall there will also be a vinyl lash top coat, but I think we've heard of that before.


 It would have made sense to have the universal one with that packaging than just pick a shade at random!! Bummed!! :dunno:


----------



## Naynadine (May 21, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It would have made sense to have the universal one with that packaging than just pick a shade at random!! Bummed!!


  I know!


----------



## Monsy (May 21, 2015)

Packaging is truly stunning


----------



## Naynadine (May 21, 2015)

They should just sell the lid individually, so we can put that on our old powders.


----------



## Vineetha (May 21, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> They should just sell the lid individually, so we can put that on our old powders. :haha:


 Good idea nay :haha:


----------



## Naynadine (May 22, 2015)

Sophia @lipstickjunkieforever SIT. YOUR. ASS. D...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)




Sophia @lipstickjunkieforever Second link! Look...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)




Rocio Torres @rocio_laila Givenchy new foun...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


----------



## retrofox (May 22, 2015)

The LE lipstick is up again on the Sephora website! Grab it while you can!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Nooooo looks like the pastel one??!!! I have that !!!


   The powder Vee?


----------



## Medgal07 (May 22, 2015)

retrofox said:


> Ugh. So Sephora had the new lippie available a few hours ago, but of course I got a customer who walked in right as I was checking out and of course its sold out again. Crossing my fingers they restock it one last time!


   I already have the lipstick but I'm dying to get my hands on that powder!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I want the floral pattern !! Why does it have to be pastelllllll!!!!!


    I don't have pastel Vee---thank goodness you forced encouraged me to get Voile Rose first!!!! 



​No one seems to have it just yet.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 24, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Has anyone tried the powder spray? I read one positive review and I'm curious.


    Is that new also?  I hadn't noticed it until you pointed it out.


----------



## Naynadine (May 24, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Has anyone tried the powder spray? I read one positive review and I'm curious.


  I've heard nothing but great things about it, I saw several pics in a FB group of people wearing it and it makes the skin look healthy and airbrushed. My friend even bought two.


----------



## Naynadine (May 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Is that new also?  I hadn't noticed it until you pointed it out.


  Yes, it's new (and LE I believe).


----------



## Medgal07 (May 24, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Yes, it's new (and LE I believe).


 Thanks Nay.   I saw it on Barney's web site but no powder.  I hope that surfaces soon.  BTW. Givenchy's web site is horrid!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (May 24, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I've heard nothing but great things about it, I saw several pics in a FB group of people wearing it and it makes the skin look healthy and airbrushed. My friend even bought two.


  Thanks! I'm tempted because I can buy it with 25% discount now but the fact that there's only one shade worries me a bit.


----------



## Naynadine (May 24, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thanks! I'm tempted because I can buy it with 25% discount now but the fact that there's only one shade worries me a bit.


  I've seen swatches on pretty light skintones, NW/NC20-ish I think, and it looked fine, not too dark. 25% off is a great deal.


----------



## mkoparanova (May 24, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I've seen swatches on pretty light skintones, NW/NC20-ish I think, and it looked fine, not too dark. 25% off is a great deal.


  I don't need more convincing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also somehow managed to read one review in German and one in Russian, I think I'll like it!
  The discount is on Escentual, I'm pretty sure they deliver to EU countries.


----------



## smallestkitten (May 24, 2015)

MissTania said:


> I will have to check this out at Sephora Aus  Considering the lipsticks are $59, I can only imagine the price tag!


  If you see it there, could you report back here? I'll be there in a month and I'm praying it'll be in stock when I'm there, haha.


----------



## Monsy (May 25, 2015)

http://svotchikosmetiki.ru/givenchy-pomada-le-rouge-a-porter-201-rose-aristocrate_89.html

  http://bella-lavanda.com/givenchy-le-rouge-a-porter-201-rose-aristocrate-206-corail-decollete/

  http://beautyunearthly.blogspot.com/2015/04/givenchy-le-rouge-porter-103-beige.html

  http://beautyreflectionsblog.com/2015/03/31/new-givenchy-le-rouge-a-porter-lipstick-is-ready-to-wear-couture/

  http://mostlysunnyblog.com/2015/04/15/more-of-the-purse-friendly-goodness-givenchy-coral-decollete-framboise-griffee-le-rouge-a-porter/

  http://www.whitepraline.pl/2015/02/givenchy-pomadka-le-rouge-porter-201.html

  http://www.reallyree.com/2015/04/givenchy-le-rouge-a-porter-review-swatches.html

  http://vvasilina.com/givenchy-le-rouge-a-porter-103-beige-plumetis/
  http://www.elia-chaba.com/givenchy-le-rouge-a-porter-105-brun-vintage-otzyv-i-makiyazh/

  http://willworkformakeup.blogspot.com/2015/05/givenchy-does-it-again.html


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2015)

Monsy said:


> http://svotchikosmetiki.ru/givenchy-pomada-le-rouge-a-porter-201-rose-aristocrate_89.html
> 
> http://bella-lavanda.com/givenchy-le-rouge-a-porter-201-rose-aristocrate-206-corail-decollete/
> 
> ...


    I agree!!!  



That's a whole lot of loveliness you shared here Monsy!!!  Thank you.  I love the packaging too!!!


----------



## Naynadine (May 25, 2015)

Monsy said:


> http://svotchikosmetiki.ru/givenchy-pomada-le-rouge-a-porter-201-rose-aristocrate_89.html
> 
> http://bella-lavanda.com/givenchy-le-rouge-a-porter-201-rose-aristocrate-206-corail-decollete/
> 
> ...


  Thanks for posting the links  I still can't decide on a shade. I thought Beige Plumetis would be the one, but I don't like it in those swatches.


----------



## katred (May 25, 2015)

Monsy said:


> http://svotchikosmetiki.ru/givenchy-pomada-le-rouge-a-porter-201-rose-aristocrate_89.html http://bella-lavanda.com/givenchy-le-rouge-a-porter-201-rose-aristocrate-206-corail-decollete/ http://beautyunearthly.blogspot.com/2015/04/givenchy-le-rouge-porter-103-beige.html http://beautyreflectionsblog.com/20...e-a-porter-lipstick-is-ready-to-wear-couture/ http://mostlysunnyblog.com/2015/04/...ecollete-framboise-griffee-le-rouge-a-porter/ http://www.whitepraline.pl/2015/02/givenchy-pomadka-le-rouge-porter-201.html http://www.reallyree.com/2015/04/givenchy-le-rouge-a-porter-review-swatches.html http://vvasilina.com/givenchy-le-rouge-a-porter-103-beige-plumetis/ http://www.elia-chaba.com/givenchy-le-rouge-a-porter-105-brun-vintage-otzyv-i-makiyazh/ http://willworkformakeup.blogspot.com/2015/05/givenchy-does-it-again.html    :eyelove:


  Thank you so much for these! I'm immediately drawn to Framboise Griffé. That's completely predictable from me, but it's certainly the colour that I think would look best against my skin tone.


----------



## Monsy (May 25, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I heard it has good coverage as well and is really easy to use.
> I saw the discount on Escentual, but I've never ordered form there before. I think it's cheaper for me to buy Givenchy here.
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting the links  I still can't decide on a shade. I thought Beige Plumetis would be the one, but I don't like it in those swatches.


  I am really liking beige plumetis and 106
  those would be the first ones I order


----------



## KiKi Kontour (May 25, 2015)

i haven't been in this thread to keep up with the reviews buuuuut im gonna pull the plug and grab 105 brun vintage and 205 violin inspiration!!


----------



## lyyyndsay621 (May 25, 2015)

the floral design looks soo cute!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2015)

katred said:


> Thank you so much for these! I'm immediately drawn to Framboise Griffé. *That's completely predictable from me*, but it's certainly the colour that I think would look best against my skin tone.


    .....but a really great call!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> i haven't been in this thread to keep up with the reviews buuuuut im gonna pull the plug and grab 105 brun vintage and 205 violin inspiration!!


 Very nice choices Kiki----both will look amazing on you!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2015)

lyyyndsay621 said:


> the floral design looks soo cute!!


    It is!!!  I just love it!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I am really liking beige plumetis and 106
> those would be the first ones I order


    I'm loving the nudes too Monsy!!!  I love so many I don't quite know where to start!!!


----------



## Monsy (May 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm loving the nudes too Monsy!!!  I* love so many I don't quite know where to start!!!*


  me too! I think I have 6 or 7 on my wishlist


----------



## Haviggi (May 27, 2015)

I bought rose Aristocrate and violins inspiration is on its way to me


----------



## mkoparanova (May 29, 2015)

I received the powder spray and the gloss today! I already had makeup on, so I havem't tried the spray but the gloss is beautiful! I loved the texture, the smell and the shade! However, the brush is horrible - very short and very stiff - I couldn't apply the gloss properly because it was erasing it.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 31, 2015)

man I just love those skinny tubes...


----------



## mkoparanova (May 31, 2015)

I wore the powder spray yesterday (at home). It's a few shades too dark for me atm but I really liked it. I sprayed it on my face over moisturiser and Fix+, then I blended it in with a brush with Fix+. The coverage is very good, I really liked the finish - it gives a nice healthy glow. I got the rainbow meteorites yesterday and I tried them on one half of my face - this half looked flawless after 6-7 hours, the other not so much. Overall, I'm really happy with the purchase!


----------



## Monsy (Jun 1, 2015)

http://musicalhouses.blogspot.com/2015/05/givenchy-le-rouge-porter-swatches-and.html


----------



## Monsy (Jun 1, 2015)

I ordered 103, 106, 104, 201


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 1, 2015)

Fall collection:




安倍佐和子 (@abesawako) | Twitter


----------



## katred (Jun 1, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Fall collection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I don't know how original the shades look, but they're very pretty.


----------



## alexisweaver (Jun 1, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Sophia @lipstickjunkieforever SIT. YOUR. ASS. D...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Haviggi (Jun 2, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I ordered 103, 106, 104, 201 :nanas:


  i have 201 and i Love IT!!!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jun 2, 2015)

swatches yall pleeeease!!! I have 303-205-105-304 waiting in my loves section to be ordered!!


----------



## Monsy (Jun 2, 2015)

they will arrive tomorrow ! can't wait


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 2, 2015)

Meddy...here's your jacket 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's in the same floral pattern as the lipstick tube we adore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was in the June issue of Allure


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 2, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> man I just love those skinny tubes...


    Yes!  They're very cool!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 2, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I wore the powder spray yesterday (at home). It's a few shades too dark for me atm but I really liked it. I sprayed it on my face over moisturiser and Fix+, then I blended it in with a brush with Fix+. The coverage is very good, I really liked the finish - it gives a nice healthy glow. I got the rainbow meteorites yesterday and I tried them on one half of my face - this half looked flawless after 6-7 hours, the other not so much. Overall, I'm really happy with the purchase!


   That's pretty interesting.  I'm glad you like it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 2, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I ordered 103, 106, 104, 201


    Awesome Monsy!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 2, 2015)

Monsy said:


> they will arrive tomorrow ! can't wait


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Meddy...here's your jacket
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Can you stand it?  Super cute!!!  You know me so well Sis!!!!  She's wearing my necklace & leather pants too


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Can you stand it?  Super cute!!!  You know me so well Sis!!!!  She's wearing my necklace & leather pants too


  I  know right! I LOVE those leather pants....I need them. Do you really have them?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I  know right! I LOVE those leather pants....I need them. Do you really have them?


  Not those exact ones, but I have a pair black ones and a British tan pair....love them both!!!!


----------



## Monsy (Jun 3, 2015)

my lipsticks came packaging is stunning  as soon as you open the box you can smell real leather  i can't even believe that one beauty company actually made so much effort with the packaging


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 3, 2015)

Monsy said:


>


  Beautiful!!! I want to know about the shade of the 2nd one on the left - the nude pink one.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 3, 2015)

will try to do my best to have swatches on friday i have super long doctors appointment tomorrow I have to be up at 5am and after that i have to pick up car from the body shop so if i survive tomorrow will have swatches on friday

  elegant that is 106 i think someone already posted swatches of it few pages back


----------



## throwitawaynow (Jun 3, 2015)

Does anyone know where we can buy the floral powder online?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2015)

Monsy said:


>


  Beautiful Monsy!!!  Nice selection!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2015)

Monsy said:


> will try to do my best to have swatches on friday i have super long doctors appointment tomorrow I have to be up at 5am and after that i have to pick up car from the body shop so if i survive tomorrow will have swatches on friday
> 
> elegant that is 106 i think someone already posted swatches of it few pages back


   Good luck w/your hectic day Monsy!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Aren't we all just pathetic---that could be anthrax in a pretty box and we'd want it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Choked on my wine reading this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  When is the powder going to be available? I'm so far behind in this thread.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Choked on my wine reading this
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I think someone said July---and Nordies exclusive.  You know Vee and I are looking and will PM you at the first sighting!!!


----------



## Monsy (Jun 5, 2015)

Nordies doesn't sell givenchy  I think you confused it with the rainbow balls


----------



## Monsy (Jun 5, 2015)

@katred 
I was talking about this one

  1 Premiere croisiere
  http://www.girliereview.com/2013/04/givenchy-healthy-glow-powder-in-1.html






  I am thinking of getting it just for a bit of warm glow

  I already have number 2 Douce


   http://www.kleo-beaute.com/2012/03/givenchy-croisiere-poudre-bonne-mine.html

  http://karlasugar.net/2012/05/givenchy-poudre-bonne-mine/



  this looks interesting too
  http://www.thefabzilla.com/2015/05/review-and-demo-givenchy-brume-bonne.html


----------



## MissTania (Jun 5, 2015)

smallestkitten said:


> If you see it there, could you report back here? I'll be there in a month and I'm praying it'll be in stock when I'm there, haha.








I went to Sephora a few days ago, and they told me it was sold out and was released for Mother's Day. It was on the tester display unit. It was nice, but I would have preferred the lipstick. They said they never got the matching lipstick. When you go there, I recommend you check any products you buy carefully, the stock is behind the testers accessible to everyone and I saw a lot of products in grubby condition. I bought a Bite Beauty lippie-  I had to open quite a few until I found a decent one - I saw several which had fingerprints and glittery powder stains _under_ the lipstick cap. I'm not a big fan of that place!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 5, 2015)

MissTania said:


> I went to Sephora a few days ago, and they told me it was sold out and was released for Mother's Day. It was on the tester display unit. It was nice, but I would have preferred the lipstick. They said they never got the matching lipstick. When you go there, I recommend you check any products you buy carefully, the stock is behind the testers accessible to everyone and I saw a lot of products in grubby condition. I bought a Bite Beauty lippie-  I had to open quite a few until I found a decent one - I saw several which had fingerprints and glittery powder stains _under_ the lipstick cap. I'm not a big fan of that place!


  Yikes


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2015)

MissTania said:


> I went to Sephora a few days ago, and they told me it was sold out and was released for Mother's Day. It was on the tester display unit. It was nice, but I would have preferred the lipstick. They said they never got the matching lipstick. When you go there, I recommend you check any products you buy carefully, the stock is behind the testers accessible to everyone and I saw a lot of products in grubby condition. I bought a Bite Beauty lippie-  I had to open quite a few until I found a decent one - I saw several which had fingerprints and glittery powder stains _under_ the lipstick cap. I'm not a big fan of that place!


----------



## Monsy (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Naynadine (Jun 8, 2015)

Monsy said:


>


  Thank you, Monsy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like them all in your swatches, still can't decide, lol.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 8, 2015)

you are welcome sorry i was late 
I promised on friday but weather was horrible so gloomy and rainy I couldn't make one decent photo


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 8, 2015)

Monsy said:


>


  Very pretty Monsy!!!  Do you have a favorite?


----------



## Monsy (Jun 8, 2015)

Probably 104


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 8, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Probably 104


----------



## Monsy (Jun 9, 2015)

They go on so nicely and i was surprised they are more pigmented than i expected. One swipe is more of a colored balm , two to three gives more of a lipstick look.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 9, 2015)

Monsy said:


> They go on so nicely and i was surprised they are more pigmented than i expected. One swipe is more of a colored balm , two to three gives more of a lipstick look.


    Decisions, decisions!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Too many choices---guess I'll need a few!!


----------



## Monsy (Jun 9, 2015)

Yes you do!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 9, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Yes you do!


----------



## throwitawaynow (Jun 10, 2015)

Does anyone know where you can purchase the floral powder?


----------



## Haviggi (Jun 17, 2015)

I want everything!! Especially the little floral mirror   http://chicprofile.com/givenchy-flower-collection-fall-2015#more-98676


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 17, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> I want everything!! Especially the little floral mirror   http://chicprofile.com/givenchy-flower-collection-fall-2015#more-98676


 Should I click on this link?? :lol: sounds dangerous!!


----------



## Haviggi (Jun 17, 2015)

Hahahaaaa click by your own risk


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 17, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> http://chicprofile.com/givenchy-flower-collection-fall-2015#more-98676


   Trying to wait patiently for this!!!!  I though just the powder for me.  Already have the lipstick and still have not yet used it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Should I click on this link??
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Chicken!!!


----------



## Haviggi (Jun 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Should I click on this link?? :lol: sounds dangerous!!





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Trying to wait patiently for this!!!!  I though just the powder for me.  Already have the lipstick and still have not yet used it!!![/COLOR]





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Trying to wait patiently for this!!!!  I though just the powder for me.  Already have the lipstick and still have not yet used it!!![/COLOR]


 Hello Medgal07 !!! I would love to get one of the lipsticks, the powder and the little mirror  and yes...I have so many things that i haven't used! Even TF pink glow! What's happening to me ?


----------



## Shars (Jun 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Trying to wait patiently for this!!!!  I though just the powder for me.  Already have the lipstick and still have not yet used it!!!


  Is it the same lipstick? She said there were two in the package. The UK version to the one we have was just two cases but one lipstick....


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> Is it the same lipstick? She said there were two in the package. The UK version to the one we have was just two cases but one lipstick....


 The one that was available for purchase from feel unique came with two caps; the normal and the floral case - but that never made it to US. We had the single floral option. I think it's the same lipstick since the perfume and other items from the collection points to the same collection! The fragrance is already online at sephora !!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]Chicken!!![/COLOR]


 :lol: I checked!! It's the floral collection; we already have the lippie (unless they decide to launch a second one based on the success)!! I really wanted the powder but I already have the pastel prisme libre  so it wouldn't make any sense to get it!! Overall The link is now declared benign!! :lmao:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> Is it the same lipstick? She said there were two in the package. The UK version to the one we have was just two cases but one lipstick....


 I have Givenchy Le Rouge *205* Flower Edition* Fuchsia Irrésistible.*   **hangs head shamefully ---I still have not yet worn it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I checked!! It's the floral collection; we already have the lippie (unless they decide to launch a second one based on the success)!! I really wanted the powder but I already have the pastel prisme libre so it wouldn't make any sense to get it!! Overall The link is now declared benign!!


     I'll purchase the powder in your honor Vee!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The one that was available for purchase from feel unique came with two caps; the normal and the floral case - but that never made it to US. We had the single floral option. I think it's the same lipstick since the perfume and other items from the collection points to the same collection!* The fragrance is already online at sephora !!*


    It has been there for several weeks now.  Have your tried it Vee??


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]    I'll purchase the powder in your honor Vee!!![/COLOR]:haha:


 :lol: :bigthumb:


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   It has been there for several weeks now.  Have your tried it Vee??[/COLOR]


 No I haven't!! I only noticed it for the floral pattern !! Looks pretty though!! :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>






Anything for a good friend.


----------



## katred (Jun 17, 2015)

Swatches and review of the new lippies from a trusted source ;-)  http://cheekmeout.blogspot.ca/2015/06/givenchy-le-rouge-porter-103-beige.html


----------



## Haviggi (Jun 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hello Havi!!!!   I haven't used Pink Glow either.    You have a serious case of PRODUCT OVERLOAD.  It's not terminal/fatal.  Very simple cure---buy less, use[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    more.  I guess I won't be cured for a VERY long time.[/COLOR]   That is the logic speaking! How am I supposed to obey to common sense rules when I already have almost all the Dior Fall Collection,half the Chanel and the TF highlighting duo  in my wish list ?? Not to mention the Guerlain fall blushes!!Hahhahaha


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That is the logic speaking! How am I supposed to obey to common sense rules when I already have almost all the Dior Fall Collection,half the Chanel and the TF highlighting duo in my wish list ?? Not to mention the Guerlain fall blushes!!Hahhahaha


 



 Oh I love the way you think and I love your planned purchases!!!!


----------



## alexisweaver (Jun 18, 2015)

(popping in) Just the lipstick for me!


----------



## Haviggi (Jun 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]:haha: [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]Oh I love the way you think and I love your planned purchases!!!![/COLOR]


 Hihi thank u Medgal07  At least I hope the products will come up to my expectations


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 18, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Hahahaaaa click by your own risk


----------



## Shars (Jun 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Hello Havi!!!!   I haven't used Pink Glow either.    You have a serious case of PRODUCT OVERLOAD.  It's not terminal/fatal.  Very simple cure---buy less, use
> more.  I guess I won't be cured for a VERY long time.
> 
> I have Givenchy Le Rouge *205* Flower Edition* Fuchsia Irrésistible.*   **hangs head shamefully ---I still have not yet worn it!


  You should wear it this weekend for Pink week!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wore it sometime last month. It is stunning!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yeah, I know. But in the chicprofile blog post, she said two lipsticks... so I was wondering if this was a third version of the lippies, especially since we got a different colour to the UK.
> 
> You should wear it this weekend for Pink week!!
> 
> ...


 Pink week so far has been a bit of a fail for me.  I've been on-theme all week because I have pink NP on my toes, I've worn my new Chanel pink blush stick but I haven't gotten ALL pinked the way I'd like to.  Today I had a dental appointment so no lipstick.  Tomorrow and the remainder of pink week will be total pink focus for me. I love pink!!!


----------



## Shars (Jun 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Pink week so far has been a bit of a fail for me.  I've been on-theme all week because I have pink NP on my toes, I've worn my new Chanel pink blush stick but I haven't gotten ALL pinked the way I'd like to.  Today I had a dental appointment so no lipstick.  Tomorrow and the remainder of pink week will be total pink focus for me. I love pink!!!


  I've only been managing lipstick and maybe blush. It's been a rushed week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Hope you get to play more this weekend!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> I've only been managing lipstick and maybe blush. It's been a rushed week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm so looking forward to it!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 19, 2015)

Has anyone gotten Ondulations D'or this year?  http://www.temptalia.com/givenchy-beige-plumetis-rose-fantaisie-moka-imprime-le-rouge-a-porter-review-photos-swatches http://www.temptalia.com/givenchy-rose-perfecto-corail-decolette-rouge-atelier-le-rouge-a-porter-review-photos-swatches


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 30, 2015)

I just got 301 Vermillion Creation & its a very soft pretty orange red. I previously got 204 Rose Perfecto which I really LOVE on. They are kind of a lipstick balm gloss hybrid. I will get a few more shades. The case is amazing looking in person. Very very classy.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 30, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I just got 301 Vermillion Creation & its a very soft pretty orange red. I previously got 204 Rose Perfecto which I really LOVE on. They are kind of a lipstick balm gloss hybrid. I will get a few more shades. *The case is amazing looking in person. Very very classy.*








  i am glad you like them


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 30, 2015)

Monsy said:


> i am glad you like them








 I really do. I will get the red, a pink & the corail shades.


----------



## katred (Jun 30, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I just got 301 Vermillion Creation & its a very soft pretty orange red. I previously got 204 Rose Perfecto which I really LOVE on. They are kind of a lipstick balm gloss hybrid. I will get a few more shades. The case is amazing looking in person. Very very classy.


  I was thinking of picking up Rose Perfecto to test out the formula. My first thought was to get Framboise Griffé, but for once, I'm thinking I should break the mould and NOT automatically go for the deep berry.


----------



## Haviggi (Jun 30, 2015)

I want the floral powder and the perfume and the bag ! OMG! I guess everything is Asia exclusive   I purchased however the floral cased lipstick in Rose Dressing as it is restocked in Escentual (UK and Europe customers).it was previously sold out in Feeluninque but luckily it was restocked


----------



## beautycool (Jul 1, 2015)

Monsy said:


>


  Lovely Hun they all look so pretty !!!️️


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 1, 2015)

katred said:


> I was thinking of picking up Rose Perfecto to test out the formula. My first thought was to get Framboise Griffé, but for once, I'm thinking I should break the mould and NOT automatically go for the deep berry.


  Well, I've looked at FG several times myself. I'm not completely sure, but I thought I read one review said it was a raspberry shade on. I bet its pretty on. Personally, I really really love RP on. The formula is definitely different from anything else I've tried.  Its kind of a firmer feeling balm. I think they are nice. Let me know if you try one.


----------



## Miradan (Jul 20, 2015)

Details on the Fall/Winter Collection:

http://chicprofile.com/givenchy-vinyl-collection-fall-winter-2015

  I am a sucker for red lipsticks, so will probably check those out.


----------



## SandraVB79 (Jul 20, 2015)

I like the eye shadow quad


----------



## SandraVB79 (Jul 23, 2015)

Today I was at the perfumery, and the Givenchy lady happened to be there to show the new collection to the employees.  And I happened to have a look at it too.  The quad is GORGEOUS!! Very metallic though. I like the lipsticks.  The blush is a cream.  And the eye liner is quite metallic/ sparkly.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2015)

https://instagram.com/p/5hj3h1H43i/


----------



## Monsy (Jul 24, 2015)

they really need to expand their blush line


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> https://instagram.com/p/5hj3h1H43i/


   I immediately thought of the TF Seductive Rose palette when I saw the quad swatches.


----------



## Shars (Jul 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> https://instagram.com/p/5hj3h1H43i/


  That is very pretty. The rosy tones are really nice.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2015)

https://instagram.com/p/5j-e4Lr7cg/ https://instagram.com/p/5kRD_lL7Vk/


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## elegant-one (Aug 3, 2015)

I saw that new black compact, but now I don't see it anywhere. When will that be available & are there any details?


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I saw that new black compact, but now I don't see it anywhere. When will that be available & are there any details?


   I'm still wondering about the powder with the floral compact



What gives????


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I saw that new black compact, but now I don't see it anywhere. When will that be available & are there any details?


  I don't know of any compact. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Next Givenchy releases should be the Teint Couture Balm and concealer. And there's the fall collection, but no compact in there either, except that e/s quad.^^


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm still wondering about the powder with the floral compact
> 
> 
> 
> What gives????


  I think it might be Asia exclusive.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 3, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I don't know of any compact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nay, it's because I'm dumb & I meant the new YSL compact..............help, I'm lost.............I'm in the wrong thread


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> That WE WANT!!!
> Nay, it's because I'm dumb & I meant the new YSL compact..............help, I'm lost.............I'm in the wrong thread








 And I started googling frantically, thinking there's some gorgeous new compact I didn't know about. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  Wait, there's a new YSL compact?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 3, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> :lol:  And I started googling frantically, thinking there's some gorgeous new compact I didn't know about.  *Wait, there's a new YSL compact? :shock:  :haha: *


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 3, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> And I started googling frantically, thinking there's some gorgeous new compact I didn't know about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Yes, it's white & black. I saw it somewhere here, maybe it was the sephora thread. Ack, I don't remember LOL! Obviously


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  Vee, you know which one I'm talking about don't you? Please say yes lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Vee, you know which one I'm talking about don't you? Please say yes lol


 I do!! :bigthumb: this one???


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yes, it's white & black. I saw it somewhere here, maybe it was the sephora thread. Ack, I don't remember LOL! Obviously
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Vineetha*
> ...


  Ah, that one!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


Nope, I think the picture of the one I wanted was above that one.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> That WE WANT!!!
> Nay, it's because I'm dumb & I meant the new YSL compact..............help, I'm lost.............I'm in the wrong thread


  ....and we haven't even started the Merlot!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Phooey!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hubs just brought me mine


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 3, 2015)

I just posted the right pic of the one I'm looking for in the YSL thread.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Hubs just brought me mine


    I'm having a little white merlot---yummy!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm having a little white merlot---yummy!


  Cheers Sis!


----------



## Monsy (Aug 9, 2015)

I ordered Givenchy Teint Couture Blurring Foundation Balm  it's up on sephora.  I got it in elegant sand 3 I have no idea if that will be the right color. seemed like a nice yellow toned/neutral but not too light
  I could barely find any swatches anywhere


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Aug 9, 2015)

This is going to be available at Neimans as an exclusive. I just got the September book and it's in there. I bet it will launch in time for their beauty event


----------



## Monsy (Aug 10, 2015)

Anahita Balsara said:


> This is going to be available at Neimans as an exclusive. I just got the September book and it's in there. I bet it will launch in time for their beauty event


  givenchy at neimans ?


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Aug 10, 2015)

Sorry it was replied to in the wrong thread. It was in response to the YSL leopard palette. Sorry for the cinfusion


----------



## mkoparanova (Aug 12, 2015)

The palette with the flower print is available on Escentual - only 15 in stock - no powder though


----------



## Monsy (Aug 12, 2015)

Anahita Balsara said:


> Sorry it was replied to in the wrong thread. It was in response to the YSL leopard palette. Sorry for the cinfusion


  no problem


----------



## mkoparanova (Aug 12, 2015)

I emailed Escentual's CS about the powder and this is the response I got: 

  Hello, 

 Thank you for your email. Unfortunately not, this product never reached the UK. There will be a special edition Prisme Libre powder early next year in a slightly different print that will be coming to us though! 

 As always please do not hesitate to contact us if we can be of any further assistance. 

 Kind Regards 

  Nikki 



  I hope it's something beautiful!


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 12, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I emailed Escentual's CS about the powder and this is the response I got:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


  Oh, that sounds great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe it will be a different shade, too.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 13, 2015)

加藤智一　@　tomoichi kato @tomoichi2000 今年の秋冬はチョ...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)

  Not sure if this is the Holiday collection or another Asia exclusive thing.


----------



## alexisweaver (Aug 13, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> 加藤智一　@　tomoichi kato @tomoichi2000 今年の秋冬はチョ...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)  Not sure if this is the Holiday collection or another Asia exclusive thing.


  definitely getting that!


----------



## mkoparanova (Aug 13, 2015)

http://britishbeautyblogger.com/makeup/givenchy-tient-couture-balm/
  I'd love to try this! 

  There are some products on sale on feelunique. I'm considering two of the quads - £25.90 each.


----------



## MissTania (Aug 13, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://britishbeautyblogger.com/makeup/givenchy-tient-couture-balm/
> I'd love to try this!
> 
> There are some products on sale on feelunique. I'm considering two of the quads - £25.90 each.


  Givenchy Dahlia Divin Le Parfum En Musique
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  What a cool idea! I love this fragrance.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 13, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> 加藤智一　@　tomoichi kato @tomoichi2000 今年の秋冬はチョ...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)
> 
> Not sure if this is the Holiday collection or another Asia exclusive thing.


    That looks really nice but I'm ODing on neutrals lately.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 13, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://britishbeautyblogger.com/makeup/givenchy-tient-couture-balm/
> I'd love to try this!
> 
> There are some products on sale on feelunique. I'm considering two of the quads - £25.90 each.


   Love the fragrance music box----both novel & unique!!!!


----------



## Monsy (Aug 13, 2015)

I received teint couture balm yesterday and wore it to work. it's very nice. light to medium coverage. it's not runny as tinted moisturizer it has thicker almost creamy/gel texture but it's lighter than liquid foundation. I like it so far


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 13, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I received teint couture balm yesterday and wore it to work. it's very nice. light to medium coverage. it's not runny as tinted moisturizer it has thicker almost creamy/gel texture but it's lighter than liquid foundation. I like it so far


  Sounds really nice!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 13, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I received teint couture balm yesterday and wore it to work. it's very nice. light to medium coverage. it's not runny as tinted moisturizer it has thicker almost creamy/gel texture but it's lighter than liquid foundation. I like it so far


 Ooo nice!! Share selection though  I will Probably check if the store has it yest!!


----------



## Monsy (Aug 13, 2015)

Color selection is always very poor with givenchy

  I got sand 3 and it's neutral/yellow I would say nc15/20 match
  I am currently darker since I got some tan and it is too light for me. When blended it's ok but not the perfect match. Maybe I should get beige 4 also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I wore it with prisme visage on top and it looked really flawless


----------



## Monsy (Aug 15, 2015)

NM IS CARRYING GIVENCHY!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Aug 19, 2015)

http://www.reallyree.com/2015/08/givenchy-teint-couture-balm-review-swatch.html
  I'm definitely buying this!

  Has anyone tried their foundations? I got the spray one and I really like the finish it gives but it's too dark for me, I can barely get away with using it now.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 19, 2015)

I tried "photo" one I forgot the name. It was just ok nothing spectacular really. At the time they didn't have color light/yellow enough for me
  I should have gotten 4 beige in this one I might order it, since 3 is a little bit too light for me right now 
  I really like the formula and it looks very natural


----------



## mkoparanova (Aug 19, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I tried "photo" one I forgot the name. It was just ok nothing spectacular really. At the time they didn't have color light/yellow enough for me
> I should have gotten 4 beige in this one I might order it, since 3 is a little bit too light for me right now
> I really like the formula and it looks very natural


  Thanks, I've noticed that our skintones are pretty similar, so it'll probably be too pink for me too. I'll get the balm for now and I'll try the foundations later.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 19, 2015)

Balm number 3 is about mac nc15 /nc 20 it is a nice neutral shade not too yellow. I am slightly tanned maybe mac nc25/30 right now but it will fade fast. 
  Number 1 might be the lightest that is not pink


----------



## LiliV (Aug 19, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://www.reallyree.com/2015/08/givenchy-teint-couture-balm-review-swatch.html I'm definitely buying this!  Has anyone tried their foundations? I got the spray one and I really like the finish it gives but it's too dark for me, I can barely get away with using it now.


  I use their Teint Couture foundation and love it. It has a nice natural look and is light-medium coverage. I always get asked what I use! It's just a really comfortable foundation too I feel like it covers enough for me but my skin can also breathe, I've been using it since it launched in like July/Aug 2013 and don't have plans to switch


----------



## mkoparanova (Aug 20, 2015)

http://iledebeaute.ru/forum/cosmetics/159318/


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> :eyelove:  http://iledebeaute.ru/forum/cosmetics/159318/


 Holiday??? :thud: :eyelove:


----------



## mkoparanova (Aug 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Holiday???


  That's what it says in the forum! I hope that this is a highlighter or some pretty powder because the palette should be the one that @Naynadine posted last week. And maybe this will be the pattern for the loose powder?? I'm excited


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 26, 2015)

The Holiday collection is called Les Nuances Glacées, it just contains these four items.















  The palettes includes three matte and three iridescent shades, can be used dry or wet.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Aug 26, 2015)

oh reeeeeeally GIVENCHYYYYYY....the blue-teal lipstick eeeeeeeh....i wonder if it'll be sheer


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Aug 26, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> The Holiday collection is called Les Nuances Glacées, it just contains these four items.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The packaging is gorgeous! I hope thats a new lipstick, it looks like Fuchsia Irresistible.


----------



## SandraVB79 (Sep 1, 2015)

Last Friday, I had a shopping afternoon and I ended up at Ici Paris XL (a perfume and cosmetics store/ chain, somewhat comparable to Sephora). I bought the Dior Fall polishes I didn't have already and checked out some Guerlain Fall products and when I wanted to pay the sales lady asked if I was interested in finding out about Givenchy perfumes and makeup, since they had a special Givenchy event going on.  I got a full makeover, and bought a whole lot of Givenchy. I got: - The foundatation for oily skin (mattissime something or other?) - Presses powder - Blush (orange.  Usually they sell me pink pink pink but here she used orange on me and I didn't look like a carrot, so I bought it) - a concealer stick that also has part of it as a highlighter.  Then she also used a highlighting pen that I didn't buy because I have one from YSL, mascara that I didn't get because I'm drowning in mascara. She also used the Croisiere powder, but I got the "pretty" one last year, so I already had that one  The rouge a porter, I ordered from Escentual.com because they have the 25% off code (and a makeup pouch as GWP) and I also ordered the makeup palette in the flower box.  I have some more coupons for Ici Paris XL and will probably also buy the Fall eye shadow pallette and the Fall gloss.   I have the oiliest skin known to womanking, and lust say I was quite impressed with the foundation.  No, it didn't stay matte until the evening, but it lasted way longer than any other foundation I used (well, except for Dior Forever, that is some good stuff too).  But I was impressed and at home I also use the Urban Decay slick control spray, so it should last even longer.  Really happy with my purchases!


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 7, 2015)

http://britishbeautyblogger.com/makeup/givenchy-christmas-2015/

  Unfortunately, I'll be skipping the entire collection. The lipstick would look horrendous on me and the other products are not really special


----------



## Shars (Sep 7, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://britishbeautyblogger.com/makeup/givenchy-christmas-2015/
> 
> Unfortunately, I'll be skipping the entire collection. The lipstick would look horrendous on me and the other products are not really special


  I like the lipstick shade but it's nothing that hasn't already been done. I much prefer the shade (well what we've seen of it) that Guerlain is doing for the holiday. I think I'll be skipping this as well.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> *I like the lipstick shade but it's nothing that hasn't already been done.* I much prefer the shade (well what we've seen of it) that Guerlain is doing for the holiday. I think I'll be skipping this as well.


   Exactly


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I love the white packaging but I'm afraid that's where the excitement ends for me.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  Exactly[/COLOR]:frenz:


 Yup!! :sigh:


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 7, 2015)

Rouge Glacé lipstick for me! The color is a nice addition to my stash and the white packaging for collective reasons!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Rouge Glacé lipstick for me! The color is a nice addition to my stash and the white packaging for collective reasons!


  I totally love the packaging!  If I could buy just the lipstick holder I would.


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 16, 2015)

So anyone of you beauties tested properly Teint Couture Balm? Is this any good ?


----------



## Monsy (Sep 17, 2015)

It's wonderful!


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> I like the lipstick shade but it's nothing that hasn't already been done. I much prefer the shade (well what we've seen of it) that Guerlain is doing for the holiday. I think I'll be skipping this as well.


  but they are sooo pretty!!!  those browns look so rich!


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 18, 2015)

Monsy said:


> It's wonderful!


 I wish for my wallet it wasn't haha! Thank u Monsy!!


----------



## Monsy (Sep 18, 2015)

If you like sheer to medium coverage and beautiful satin finish you will like it


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 18, 2015)

Monsy said:


> If you like sheer to medium coverage and beautiful satin finish you will like it


 This is the type of coverage i mostly prefer and satin finish yayyyyy


----------



## Monsy (Sep 18, 2015)

I hope you like it as much as I do


----------



## Monsy (Sep 18, 2015)

Honestly givenchy has almost never failed me - lipsticks,  lipglosses, blushes, powders. ... everything is perfection


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 18, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Honestly givenchy has almost never failed me - lipsticks,  lipglosses, blushes, powders. ... everything is perfection


  Indeed! I have products from these categories you mentioned and i love them.i have read mixed reviews about their prisme  eyeshadows though!


----------



## Monsy (Sep 18, 2015)

Me too. The only reason i didn't try them is my eyeshadow overload.   Oh and i forgot bronzers!


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 18, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Me too. The only reason i didn't try them is my eyeshadow overload.   Oh and i forgot bronzers!


  A bronzer ? Do you have a favorite to recommend? I am so tempted to purchase the quad from the fall vinyl collection! The colors are right up my alley


----------



## Monsy (Sep 18, 2015)

I have one that's old and discontinued.  From the current ones i have 02 it's soft and wearable


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 7, 2015)

Spring:


----------



## Haviggi (Oct 7, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Spring:


  Oh so many beautiful powders are coming! I think this Spring will be the season of beautiful powders Burberry,Dior now Givenchy and i'm waiting for Chanel  !!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 7, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


  The powder


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 7, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


    Oh that powder----I think I see the word Meddy embedded in the design


----------



## SandraVB79 (Oct 7, 2015)

The powder!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 7, 2015)

Aaah, just saw some pics on IG, I didn't even check this thread earlier. I need that powder!!! And that looks like a new blush?! I have been waiting forever for a new one. Plus I'm interested in whatever that balm thingie is.

  Looks like there's a new foundation as well:




Nicolas Degennes @ndegennes #verysoon #coussi...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 7, 2015)

And Sheer Balms:




Wafaa @beautygypsy Givenchy sheer ba...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)




Nicolas Degennes @ndegennes #givenchybeauty #...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)

  I'm so excited for this collection!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 7, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Aaah, just saw some pics on IG, I didn't even check this thread earlier. I need that powder!!! And that looks like a new blush?! I have been waiting forever for a new one. Plus I'm interested in whatever that balm thingie is.  Looks like there's a new foundation as well:
> 
> Nicolas Degennes @ndegennes #verysoon #coussi...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


 Thanks nay!! The powder  I think the balm like one is another jelly blush??!!


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 7, 2015)

I guess it's a cushion foundation?!




@zazhulya Ну и на ночь гляд...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I think the balm like one is another jelly blush??!!


  Yes! But I was talking about the lip balm thing in the tube next to the compact? I can't read what it says, lol.

  edit: I think it says exfoliator!


----------



## Monsy (Oct 7, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Oh so many beautiful powders are coming! I think this Spring will be the season of beautiful powders Burberry,Dior now Givenchy and i'm waiting for Chanel  !!!


   Yes give me all the powders! !!   And i am interested in the lipbalm too


----------



## Monsy (Oct 7, 2015)

Omg sheer balms!!! Spring is gonna be all givenchy ♡♡♡


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 7, 2015)

Oh wow.... backs away...


----------



## Haviggi (Oct 13, 2015)

For European beauty lovers Givenchy Christmas Collection is available to Escentual  I got the red lipstick in the white packaging yayyyy


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 14, 2015)

The powder reminds me a little of Lumiere Sculptee de Chanel


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 15, 2015)

:eyelove: credit: beautylogicblog


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 15, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> :eyelove: credit: beautylogicblog


 :eyelove:


----------



## Monsy (Oct 15, 2015)

Givenchy just take all my money


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


  new blush!!!!


----------



## Monsy (Oct 16, 2015)

I love their blushes. I think I want to get one now for sephora ff. 
  I am also eyeing teint couture powder foundation - not that I need but would love to pair it with teint couture balm . has anyone tried it?


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 16, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I love their blushes. *I think I want to get one now for sephora ff. *
> I am also eyeing teint couture powder foundation - not that I need but would love to pair it with teint couture balm . has anyone tried it?


  Which one?


----------



## Monsy (Oct 16, 2015)

Nay I ordered In vouge orange


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 16, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Nay I ordered In vouge orange


  I thought about getting that one but I'm not sure how it would look on my skintone.
  Let me know how you like it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 16, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> credit: beautylogicblog


   Oh I have trouble with beauty powders & highlighters----as in I want them all!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 16, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Givenchy just take all my money


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 16, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


  NICE!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 16, 2015)

Monsy said:


> *I love their blushes.* I think I want to get one now for sephora ff.
> I am also eyeing teint couture powder foundation - not that I need but would love to pair it with teint couture balm . has anyone tried it?


 I don't own a single Givenchy blush----what is wrong with me



I need to remedy this Monsy!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 16, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Nay I ordered In vouge orange


    Swatches please Monsy when you get it


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> *I don't own a single Givenchy blush*----what is wrong with me
> 
> 
> 
> I need to remedy this Monsy!!!!








 You should give them a try, Meddy! Very fine and silky!


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 16, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


  The blush looks very similar to the Le Prisme Blush Glow Lune Rosée from a few years ago, almost identical even. I'm assuming this is similar shadewise but not as glowy (hopefully).


----------



## Monsy (Oct 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I don't own a single Givenchy blush----what is wrong with me
> 
> 
> 
> I need to remedy this Monsy!!!!


  you know they do not have as many colors as some other brands but they are so fine -silky smooth texture and nice pigment. they are not over the top and they do not have crazy colors like mac. they are soft but buildable


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 16, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> You should give them a try, Meddy! Very fine and silky!


    I'm going to!!! Any favorite color suggestions to start with???


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 16, 2015)

Monsy said:


> you know they do not have as many colors as some other brands but they are so fine -silky smooth texture and nice pigment. they are not over the top and they do not have crazy colors like mac. they are soft but buildable


    I'll have to check them out---I don't know where to start


----------



## Monsy (Oct 16, 2015)

it girl purple is pretty unique color


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm going to!!! Any favorite color suggestions to start with???


  I love Vintage Pink, the perfect natural rose color, but I believe it's only available here in Europe. Unless that has changed in recent years, I do remember the US didn't have all shades.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 16, 2015)

Monsy said:


> it girl purple is pretty unique color


   Purple doesn't like me----I look horrid in it


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 16, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I love Vintage Pink, the perfect natural rose color, but I believe it's only available here in Europe. Unless that has changed in recent years, I do remember the US didn't have all shades.


    I'll have to research it.  Thanks.


----------



## SandraVB79 (Oct 17, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Monsy said:
> 
> 
> > Nay I ordered In vouge orange
> ...


  That's the one I have.  I always bought pinkish/ rosewoodish blushes, and then all of a sudden, the Givenchy MA used the orange on me and it looked good and I didn't look like an orange! It's a very soft colour, not carrot/orange-y at all!


----------



## Monsy (Oct 17, 2015)

I am glad to hear I can't wait to try it


----------



## Monsy (Oct 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE] Purple doesn't like me----I look horrid in it[/COLOR]:shock:


  Sorry i forgot


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 17, 2015)

subscribing


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 17, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> It's a very soft colour, not carrot/orange-y at all!


   I prefer the orange tones to most others, so perhaps I should be considering that one first.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 17, 2015)

SO


----------



## Haviggi (Oct 17, 2015)

Monsy said:


> it girl purple is pretty unique color


 I have and i love it!


----------



## Monsy (Oct 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I prefer the orange tones to most others, so perhaps I should be considering that one first.


  there is also peach one


----------



## Haviggi (Oct 19, 2015)

Givenchy Rouge Glace! A classic red in a beautiful white packaging! It could make a perfect match with Guerlain Holiday collection!! I have tons of reds but i wanted to add this packaging in my Le Rouge Givenchy lipstick collection !!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 19, 2015)

Haviggi said:


>


  The packaging is gorgeous. The lipstick itself looks like a muted red. I like!!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 19, 2015)

Haviggi said:


>


----------



## Monsy (Oct 23, 2015)

In vogue orange


----------



## beatlegirl (Oct 24, 2015)

Monsy said:


> In vogue orange


Isn't it lovely?  This is HG for me, I love it!


----------



## boschicka (Nov 1, 2015)

Holy $300 lipstick!

  http://www.barneys.com/givenchy-beauty-limited-edition-crocodile-case-le-rouge-lipstick-503612630.html


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 1, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Holy $300 lipstick!  http://www.barneys.com/givenchy-bea...ocodile-case-le-rouge-lipstick-503612630.html


   Oh, yes, we had a good laugh about that, was it last year? :shock: Still in stock, huh :haha:


----------



## boschicka (Nov 1, 2015)

Quote:  
Oh, yes, we had a good laugh about that, was it last year? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Still in stock, huh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Ha, yes, can't imagine why!  I saw it when I was grabbing La Palette Glacee.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 1, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Ha, yes, can't imagine why!  I saw it when I was grabbing La Palette Glacee.


  Yeah! Lol Enjoy your palette!


----------



## SandraVB79 (Nov 1, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Holy $300 lipstick!  http://www.barneys.com/givenchy-bea...ocodile-case-le-rouge-lipstick-503612630.html


  On one hand, yes, that's something I'd buy, as you can re-use it on other Givenchy lpsticks. on the other hand, I'd have to know where the leather comes from, and not from the same awful farms Hermes gets theirs from.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 1, 2015)

which is very likely since they are both owned by lvmh


----------



## SandraVB79 (Nov 2, 2015)

Monsy said:


> which is very likely since they are both owned by lvmh


  Therefor no crocodile lippie for me.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 7, 2015)

La Palette Glacee


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2015)

boschicka said:


> La Palette Glacee


 Pretty!! How do you like it!! Thank you for the swatches!


----------



## boschicka (Nov 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> boschicka said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I haven't used it on the eyes yet, but I think I'll enjoy it like my other Givenchy eyeshadows.  The white shade is one that is more sparkle than pigment, but still has a nice feel to it and very nice to have.  And the peachy shade blends into my skin tone, so good for blending.  And the browns are lovely.  I'm happy I bought it!
  The lid to the palette is the rough glitter type.  I wish they had sealed it under a coating, but it hasn't flaked off or anything.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 7, 2015)

boschicka said:


> La Palette Glacee


  Love it. Thanks for sharing. I love earth tone colors.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2015)

Haviggi said:


>


   Stunning!!!!  Givenchy can just make my heart leap with the amazing packaging!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Holy $300 lipstick!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/givenchy-beauty-limited-edition-crocodile-case-le-rouge-lipstick-503612630.html
> Now if I could just figure out how to get it on my feet-----should be shoes!!!!
> ...


  I remember it giving us a good chuckle!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2015)

boschicka said:


> La Palette Glacee


    Great swatches---how do you like it on????


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2015)

boschicka said:


> *I haven't used it on the eyes yet, *but I think I'll enjoy it like my other Givenchy eyeshadows.  The white shade is one that is more sparkle than pigment, but still has a nice feel to it and very nice to have.  And the peachy shade blends into my skin tone, so good for blending.  And the browns are lovely.  I'm happy I bought it!
> The lid to the palette is the rough glitter type.  I wish they had sealed it under a coating, but it hasn't flaked off or anything.


 I don't think I'm the only one suffering from product overload!!!! 



 Looking forward to hearing what you think once you have the chance to wear it!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  Oh wow---we'd need to pull out some super Jedi stalking ricks to get these beauties!!!!


----------



## Shars (Nov 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  Ughhhh enough with these super LE products!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I wonder how much these will retail for.


----------



## SandraVB79 (Nov 12, 2015)

I have the slight feeling it will not exactly fit in my budget.   Not that it will be available here anyway (but Paris is only a 1,5 hour trainride away, so...)


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## SandraVB79 (Nov 12, 2015)

Now that I see that:  step 1: take a regular Givenchy lipstick step 2: take your nail polishes step 3: get creative!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Monsy (Nov 13, 2015)

Givenchy and Dior will get all my money next spring


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 13, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Givenchy and Dior will get all my money next spring


  YES!!


----------



## SandraVB79 (Nov 17, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Givenchy and Dior will get all my money next spring


  Same here


----------



## boschicka (Nov 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> YES!!



These releases can't get here fast enough!


----------



## mkoparanova (Dec 3, 2015)

The LE lipstick in the new Harrods magazine. £239


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>



OMGosh!!!!!!!!!!!! I NEED NEED NEED that powder!!!! I missed all these new goodies.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 3, 2015)

boschicka said:


> La Palette Glacee



Thanks for the great pics & swatches hun!!! I LOVE those browns!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> OMGosh!!!!!!!!!!!! I NEED NEED NEED that powder!!!! I missed all these new goodies.


Spring is all about powders  Givenchy, Guerlain, Burberry, Dior


----------



## Haviggi (Dec 3, 2015)

!!!!!!


----------



## Monsy (Dec 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Spring is all about powders  Givenchy, Burberry, Dior




yes!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Spring is all about powders  Givenchy, Guerlain, Burberry, Dior



WOOT! That's just fine with me


----------



## Myth (Dec 4, 2015)

Yeah I need to check out that new Givenchy pop up store down in Soho NYC, wondering how long it will be there


----------



## mkoparanova (Dec 7, 2015)

http://britishbeautyblogger.com/article/givenchy/ New lipsticks


----------



## Monsy (Dec 7, 2015)

so are those the balm ones that someone announced earlier?


----------



## Monsy (Dec 14, 2015)

http://www.reallyree.com/2015/12/givenchy-rouge-interdit-vinyl-review-swatches.html


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 25, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ughhhh enough with these super LE products!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I read something like 215, don't remember if US$ or Euro though. They're definitely a collector's item. 



Monsy said:


> http://www.reallyree.com/2015/12/givenchy-rouge-interdit-vinyl-review-swatches.html



I don't really understand what the difference is between these and the Le Rouge A Porter. For some reason I'm not interested in these, don't like the packaging either. And I have yet to try the LRAP, still can't decide on a shade.

So it looks like the spring blush really is a repromote from the fall collection a couple of years ago. No wonder it looked familiar to me, lol. On one hand I'm happy I can cross it off my list since I already have it, but on the other hand I'm pretty disappointed that they couldn't come up with a new shade. I have been waiting for a new blush for ages.
But I'm still super excited for the powder. Anyone know a release date for Europe?


----------



## Monsy (Dec 25, 2015)

i think these Nay have much less color than LRAP . they look more balmy too


----------



## Shars (Dec 27, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I read something like 215, don't remember if US$ or Euro though. They're definitely a collector's item.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! They are beautiful but I'll pass! lol


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 30, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>




This powder is sooooo gorgeous...does anyone know when it will hit the stores?


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi. Just an FYI but Barneys just got the spring collection in


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 8, 2016)

That powder is pretty.   I don't use the last one you all made me buy.  Is anyone still using it?  The one with the beads in the case?


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 8, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> That powder is pretty.   I don't use the last one you all made me buy.  Is anyone still using it?  The one with the beads in the case?



I've used it once or twice - I don't like it


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 8, 2016)

mkoparanova said:


> I've used it once or twice - I don't like it



me neither! the powder kind of started beading in the pan after a few uses!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jan 8, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> me neither! the powder kind of started beading in the pan after a few uses!



That sounds terrible. I honestly don't think I ever ended up trying it on my face. Just swatched it and now I pull it out occasionally to look at the pretty packaging.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 8, 2016)

oh wow...  that sucks. I guess I'll stay away from this new one. 





mkoparanova said:


> I've used it once or twice - I don't like it





Vineetha said:


> me neither! the powder kind of started beading in the pan after a few uses!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 8, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> oh wow...  that sucks. I guess I'll stay away from this new one.


The new one is a highlighter and the SA mentioned it's really pretty!! This one was more like a powder so....


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 8, 2016)

nope! Not doing it! LOL 





Vineetha said:


> The new one is a highlighter and the SA mentioned it's really pretty!! This one was more like a powder so....


----------



## Myth (Jan 8, 2016)

So I've officially started cheating on MAC with Givenchy lol.  Took me this long to figure out Neiman Marcus has fee shipping haha.  Started with black Magic Kohl pencil, next will be Phenomen' Eyes mascara and Lip Nude pencil


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 8, 2016)

Givenchy face mask 

https://www.instagram.com/p/-M5YmKKJ7-/


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 8, 2016)

Myth said:


> So I've officially started cheating on MAC with Givenchy lol.  Took me this long to figure out Neiman Marcus has fee shipping haha.  Started with black Magic Kohl pencil, next will be Phenomen' Eyes mascara and Lip Nude pencil



Oooooh, sounds good..


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 8, 2016)

So, lovely Vee just helped me spend some money & I got the powder & the blush


----------



## Monsy (Jan 8, 2016)

if i could be faithful to buy just one brand it would be givenchy


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 8, 2016)

Monsy said:


> if i could be faithful to buy just one brand it would be givenchy



Monsy, I've pretty much felt like that lately. I bought so much Givenchy this last year & loved every thing!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 8, 2016)

It's one of the first HE I Have ever tried . I got their blush 8 years ago and then some lipsticks. They are small line but everything is created so nicely. And packaging is to die for. 
I think in 2015 i got two compact powders, that blur balm (foundation?), two lipglosses,4 lipsticks, facial scrub and a blush. So not a lot but I love everything .


----------



## Myth (Jan 8, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Givenchy face mask
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/-M5YmKKJ7-/


ngl I clicked through and read the review on Town and Country.  If I could afford it I'd use the serum separately and the lace mask for an über chic/scary Halloween costume lol


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 8, 2016)

Myth said:


> ngl I clicked through and read the review on Town and Country.  If I could afford it I'd use the serum separately and the lace mask for an über chic/scary Halloween costume lol



Lol

......


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 9, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> me neither! the powder kind of started beading in the pan after a few uses!



I tried it a couple of times and I didn't see ANY difference in my makeup, so I decided not to ruin the design and just let it sit and be pretty


----------



## SandraVB79 (Jan 9, 2016)

Which powder was that??

I only bought givenchy makeup for the first time last year and really love it.


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 9, 2016)

SandraVB79 said:


> Which powder was that??
> 
> I only bought givenchy makeup for the first time last year and really love it.


----------



## SandraVB79 (Jan 9, 2016)

Good to know that wasn't THE big thing. Some stores still have some and I thought about still buying it


----------



## boschicka (Jan 9, 2016)

mkoparanova said:


> I tried it a couple of times and I didn't see ANY difference in my makeup, so I decided not to ruin the design and just let it sit and be pretty



  I love this.


----------



## beautycool (Jan 9, 2016)

I missed that powder with the beads  I had read the reviews but wanted to try it myself by time I went town it had sold out really but it did look so pretty .


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 9, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> So, lovely Vee just helped me spend some money & I got the powder & the blush



Yippeeee !!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 9, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> Yippeeee !!!



Hey Sis! 

It's supposed to be here Tuesday already!!! 

We went to Nordies/our really nice far away mall today  So much fun. I swatched so much product.  The new Guerlain ls were all so pretty.

And.........wait for it.........I bought a pair of jeans


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 9, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Hey Sis!
> 
> It's supposed to be here Tuesday already!!!
> 
> ...


Yayy!! my tracking says Tuesday too  
I went to the mall to see if they had the Ysl eyeshadow palette for spring but they didn't have it so I brought another foundation 
of course more jeans


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 9, 2016)

why??





awickedshape said:


> Givenchy face mask
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/-M5YmKKJ7-/


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 10, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> why??



Lol because they can?


----------



## boschicka (Jan 10, 2016)

Wait, have people already found the Poudre Lumiere Originelle or whatever it's called?!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 10, 2016)

LOL Fair enough!  I didn't read further on, so I missed there was a serum.  but like someone said, I'll just put the serum on alone. 





awickedshape said:


> Lol because they can?


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 10, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL Fair enough!  I didn't read further on, so I missed there was a serum.  but like someone said, I'll just put the serum on alone.



Just teasing


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 12, 2016)

The spring collection is up on Sephora!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 12, 2016)

I am really curious about these two


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 12, 2016)

ARE THEY BOTH BALMS?  sorry for caps.  





Monsy said:


> I am really curious about these two
> 
> View attachment 51290


----------



## Monsy (Jan 12, 2016)

nope the one in the tube is lip scrub


----------



## SandraVB79 (Jan 12, 2016)

I need/ want that lip scrub.


----------



## arch (Jan 12, 2016)

Some more new items seen here, including a (gel) blush and bronzer.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 12, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> The spring collection is up on Sephora!



I need more powder swatches lol 
I've only seen one.
It probably won't work for me, but it's lovely.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 12, 2016)

arch said:


> Some more new items seen here, including a (gel) blush and bronzer.



The stars remind me of Oldulations d'Or


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 13, 2016)

Got my powder & blush today. The powder is so beautiful in person. It's quite sheer with a very pretty kind of opal glow to the skin. The blush is very sheer, not very pigmented but I did love the soft pink/rose soft blush it gave me with a pretty glow to it.

OMG so when I ordered them from Barneys NY store, I asked her to put some samples in with my order. She put in Hydra Sparkling for under eyes & Le Soin Noir face cream moisturizer. Well, I fell in LOVE with both of them after using them. The moisturizer instantly change my skin which had been a little bit dry because of the weather. Beautifully hydrated, plump with a very healthy glow. Bummer its $390  but the eye cream is $49. 2 different skincare lines for Givenchy.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 13, 2016)

41 Lune rosee


Soft Radiance Powder


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 13, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Got my powder & blush today. The powder is so beautiful in person. It's quite sheer with a very pretty kind of opal glow to the skin. The blush is very sheer, not very pigmented but I did love the soft pink/rose soft blush it gave me with a pretty glow to it.
> 
> OMG so when I ordered them form Barneys NY store, I asked her to put some samples in with my order. She put in Hydra Sparkling for under eyes & Le Soin Noir face cream moisturizer. Well, I fell in LOVE with both of them after using them. The moisturizer instantly change my skin which had been a little bit dry because of the weather. Beautifully hydrated, plump with a very healthy glow. Bummer its $390  but the eye cream is $49. 2 different skincare lines for Givenchy.


yay! The powder is sooo pretty! I havent dipped into it yet!! 
The blush is sheer? It looks so vibrant and bright to me. I was hoping it wil swatch with the same intensity!I will try it on tomm!


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 13, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Got my powder & blush today. The powder is so beautiful in person. It's quite sheer with a very pretty kind of opal glow to the skin. The blush is very sheer, not very pigmented but I did love the soft pink/rose soft blush it gave me with a pretty glow to it.
> 
> OMG so when I ordered them form Barneys NY store, I asked her to put some samples in with my order. She put in Hydra Sparkling for under eyes & Le Soin Noir face cream moisturizer. Well, I fell in LOVE with both of them after using them. The moisturizer instantly change my skin which had been a little bit dry because of the weather. Beautifully hydrated, plump with a very healthy glow. Bummer its $390  but the eye cream is $49. 2 different skincare lines for Givenchy.





Vineetha said:


> 41 Lune rosee
> View attachment 51327
> 
> Soft Radiance Powder
> View attachment 51328



Yay!!!
Any powder swatches,  ladies?


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 13, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> 41 Lune rosee
> View attachment 51327
> 
> Soft Radiance Powder
> View attachment 51328



Beautiful pics my dear!!! That powder is so gorgeous in person! I had to swipe mine from the upper corner because I didn't want to damage it


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 13, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> yay! The powder is sooo pretty! I havent dipped into it yet!!
> The blush is sheer? It looks so vibrant and bright to me. I was hoping it wil swatch with the same intensity!I will try it on tomm!



It is it is!!!! The blush looks reallllly vibrant in the pan, not so much on. Maybe I will try another brush. I used the one that came with it because I didn't have a clean one to use. That little brush drawer is so darn cute!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 13, 2016)

All the blush swatches I found from before it seems sheer


----------



## Monsy (Jan 13, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> OMG so when I ordered them form Barneys NY store, I asked her to put some samples in with my order. She put in Hydra Sparkling for under eyes & Le Soin Noir face cream moisturizer. Well, I fell in LOVE with both of them after using them. The moisturizer instantly change my skin which had been a little bit dry because of the weather. Beautifully hydrated, plump with a very healthy glow. Bummer its $390  but the eye cream is $49. 2 different skincare lines for Givenchy.


4


hhahaha isn't that the worst when you unexpectedly fall in love with something and then get shocked by the price? lol
i used their clean me tender cleanser years ago and it was great.  currently i am using peel me exfoliator, it's nice


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 13, 2016)

Monsy said:


> 4
> 
> 
> hhahaha isn't that the worst when you unexpectedly fall in love with something and then get shocked by the price? lol
> i used their clean me tender cleanser years ago and it was great.  currently i am using peel me exfoliator, it's nice



Yes it really is! My skin loved it instantly & made it look amazing. The price is insane. Maybe I'll be begging for more samples lol! I'm glad you told me that about the CMT cleanser. I was looking to trying it.

I've also been using the YSL Forever samples & they are really really nice too. I have been using the Armani eraser concealer, Ole Henricksen C truth serum & the YSL eye zone serum & I look like I'm wearing concealer! Its really amazing. Hardly any dark circles


----------



## Monsy (Jan 13, 2016)

is the blush matte?
description says matte but all the swatches I found showed it more luminous (which i liked)


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 13, 2016)

Monsy said:


> is the blush matte?
> description says matte but all the swatches I found showed it more luminous (which i liked)



It has a beautiful luminosity to it.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 13, 2016)

I haven't taken the plunge yet with this line...you girls are really tempting me! What would be a great product to try first?


----------



## Monsy (Jan 13, 2016)

lipsticks, blushes, loose powder


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 13, 2016)

Monsy said:


> lipsticks, blushes, loose powder


Yes!! Second Le prisme powders, Le rouge lipsticks & blushes!!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 13, 2016)

JerseyGirl said:


> I haven't taken the plunge yet with this line...you girls are really tempting me! What would be a great product to try first?



Definitely the blushes and maybe lipsticks.


----------



## SandraVB79 (Jan 14, 2016)

I have been using the hydrasparkle eye cream for a while and LOVE it!

I fell in love with the dior prestige cream.  Yeah, not paying that price now, but I love when the SA uses it on me when she does a make over to show the new products and she always gives me a lot of samples, lol


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 15, 2016)

Does anyone have a pic of the ingredients for the Lumiere Originelle?


----------



## Monsy (Jan 15, 2016)

I can take a pic for you


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 15, 2016)

Monsy said:


> I can take a pic for you



Thank you,  Monsy!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 16, 2016)

SandraVB79 said:


> I have been using the hydrasparkle eye cream for a while and LOVE it!
> 
> I fell in love with the dior prestige cream.  Yeah, not paying that price now, but I love when the SA uses it on me when she does a make over to show the new products and she always gives me a lot of samples, lol



I really love it too so I ordered a full size of it. My sample bottle had very very little product in it. I love that it works & does not bother my contacts.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## awickedshape (Jan 16, 2016)

Monsy said:


> View attachment 51427



Thank you Monsy! 

On Sephora it says it's talc free :/


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 18, 2016)

Just ordered the powder!


----------



## leonah (Jan 18, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> 41 Lune rosee
> View attachment 51327
> 
> Soft Radiance Powder
> View attachment 51328



I need that soft radiance powder sooo pretty!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 18, 2016)

Naynadine said:


> Just ordered the powder!




woooohoooooo


----------



## MissTania (Jan 18, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> That powder is pretty.   I don't use the last one you all made me buy.  Is anyone still using it?  The one with the beads in the case?





mkoparanova said:


> I've used it once or twice - I don't like it





Vineetha said:


> me neither! the powder kind of started beading in the pan after a few uses!





hitchcockblonde said:


> That sounds terrible. I honestly don't think I ever ended up trying it on my face. Just swatched it and now I pull it out occasionally to look at the pretty packaging.



I am somewhat relieved to hear I am not the only one. I'm going to give it another go soon, I think I used it once!


----------



## Haviggi (Jan 18, 2016)

Just ordered the beautiful powder with 20% from Escentual yayyy


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 18, 2016)

Monsy said:


> woooohoooooo



I can't wait to get it! Feels like I've been waiting for this forever.



Haviggi said:


> Just ordered the beautiful powder with 20% from Escentual yayyy



That's where I ordered too.


----------



## Beautybee (Jan 18, 2016)

The powder was a big disappointment for me. It not a highlighter like I thought it would be. It was too chalky for my skin tone, unfortunately. I will be sending it back. It's pretty though


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 18, 2016)

Beautybee said:


> The powder was a big disappointment for me. It not a highlighter like I thought it would be. It was too chalky for my skin tone, unfortunately. I will be sending it back. It's pretty though



Oh no!! Can you tell me what your skin tone is? Glad you can return it.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 18, 2016)

new powder is definitely not a HL it is more of a brightening powder


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 18, 2016)

Beautybee said:


> The powder was a big disappointment for me. It not a highlighter like I thought it would be. It was too chalky for my skin tone, unfortunately. I will be sending it back. It's pretty though



I swatched it yesterday and I didn't like it either. The design is pretty but not as pretty and unique as the confetti one, so I can't justify buying it.


----------



## Beautybee (Jan 18, 2016)

JerseyGirl said:


> Oh no!! Can you tell me what your skin tone is? Glad you can return it.



I'm n43/44. I rarely return things, but I didn't want to hoard it for the design!


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 18, 2016)

Beautybee said:


> I'm n43/44. I rarely return things, but I didn't want to hoard it for the design!



I feel the same way.
Was about to talk myself into it anyway but thankfully Monsy was able to post the ingredients list for me and help me decide against it.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 18, 2016)

The powder was starting to remind me of one of our light fixtures, but, of course, much prettier lol


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 18, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> The powder was starting to remind me of one of our light fixtures, but, of course, much prettier lol
> 
> View attachment 51512



 The fixture is so pretty!


----------



## beautycool (Jan 19, 2016)

Haviggi said:


> Just ordered the beautiful powder with 20% from Escentual yayyy




Me too I ordered this mornin and saw it for £31 something with 20 percent off free delievery too bargain  ??????I wasn't going to even go there but I missed out on the other with beads in . I know it's too completely diff products but I wasn't going to miss out on the powders again lol 
So I took the plunge I'm after the Dior Coll and was itching to buy something  lol


----------



## beautycool (Jan 19, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> The powder was starting to remind me of one of our light fixtures, but, of course, much prettier lol
> 
> View attachment 51512


Lol looks so pretty but I know what you mean about light fixings lol 

im hoping it's ok and not too glowing or sparkly I find everything looks sparking on me . I find a lot of sparkles go in my pores and look weird  I'm hoping I won't be disappointed


----------



## beautycool (Jan 19, 2016)

mkoparanova said:


> I swatched it yesterday and I didn't like it either. The design is pretty but not as pretty and unique as the confetti one, so I can't justify buying it.



Hi hun but then some didn't like the confetti one as the pattern started going funny or something didn't it I don't know . 
I did hear it wasn't that great 
I suppose some will love or hate products .  
mis it suppose to be matte or sparkly or what ? 
I bought it it be my first givenchy product I think  love the perfumes  though .


----------



## beautycool (Jan 19, 2016)

Monsy said:


> new powder is definitely not a HL it is more of a brightening powder



Brill thanks monsy 
im juet reading back up the thread to see what it's like


----------



## leonah (Jan 19, 2016)

mkoparanova said:


> I swatched it yesterday and I didn't like it either. The design is pretty but not as pretty and unique as the confetti one, so I can't justify buying it.



thanks for saving me money  will skip it even though it's pretty but yeah not worth it


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 19, 2016)

beautycool said:


> Hi hun but then some didn't like the confetti one as the pattern started going funny or something didn't it I don't know .
> I did hear it wasn't that great
> I suppose some will love or hate products .
> mis it suppose to be matte or sparkly or what ?
> I bought it it be my first givenchy product I think  love the perfumes  though .



I don't like the confetti powder. 
And of course, I'm not saying that it's a bad product but that I don't like it. I hope you do love it! It's not sparkly, there is no glitter or shimmer.



leonah said:


> thanks for saving me money  will skip it even though it's pretty but yeah not worth it



Try to swatch it, if you can. It's not something that I will use but you might like it. I think that it will have the same effect on my face as the confetti powder - which is no effect at all.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 19, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> The fixture is so pretty!




Lol thank you! 




beautycool said:


> Lol looks so pretty but I know what you mean about light fixings lol
> 
> im hoping it's ok and not too glowing or sparkly I find everything looks sparking on me . I find a lot of sparkles go in my pores and look weird  I'm hoping I won't be disappointed




Thank you Beautycool!

I hope this one gives you a brightening effect without the sparkles


----------



## leonah (Jan 19, 2016)

mkoparanova said:


> I don't like the confetti powder.
> And of course, I'm not saying that it's a bad product but that I don't like it. I hope you do love it! It's not sparkly, there is no glitter or shimmer.
> 
> 
> ...



unfortunately I'm not even sure if they carry Givenchy makeup in Sweden. I know that our sephora don't have their beauty line here


----------



## Haviggi (Jan 19, 2016)

mkoparanova said:


> I don't like the confetti powder.
> And of course, I'm not saying that it's a bad product but that I don't like it. I hope you do love it! It's not sparkly, there is no glitter or shimmer.
> 
> 
> ...



For me, Both Confetti ( i purchased it from Greece during summer in half price since in Sweden there is no Givenchy!! ) and this one will end up directly to the untouched ! Very nice to look at but there are more better out there!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 19, 2016)

i wore confetti yesterday over the blur balm and i liked it, it really blurs fine lines and pores and brightens up the complexion 
is it something extraordinary? no not really.


----------



## beautycool (Jan 19, 2016)

mkoparanova said:


> I don't like the confetti powder.
> And of course, I'm not saying that it's a bad product but that I don't like it. I hope you do love it! It's not sparkly, there is no glitter or shimmer.
> 
> 
> ...



i Hun oh sorry Hun I prob got 
confused with what you was saying you don't like that one and not the other I don't know . That's good to know that it's not sparkling etc thanks for that Hun I really hope I like it if not I prob send it back ????????????I don't go on the hype anymore or blogs I just try for myself now then send back if don't like it anything that catches me eye I buy ))).i go on my own instincts  and if I think it suit me  Been waiting for this to come out as I missed the other
i want to try the lip scrub and the lip balm I think


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 19, 2016)

Has anyone else been getting redirected to some "free app" while on their phone on specktra? It's been so frustrating I was having so much trouble getting out of it and just trying to get to the unread part of the thread....


----------



## EmilyLouise (Jan 21, 2016)

Monsy said:


> I am really curious about these two
> 
> View attachment 51290



I bought the balm on a whim whilst in Italy, and whilst I do love it, it is very similar (almost identical) to the hydra sparkling lip and cheek balm; but I do prefer this new one.
I also looked at the scrub, and whilst it was nice and handy that it's in a tube, it was nothing spectacular; but if you love that sort of thing then it's a definite yes!

I can swatch both the "mister gentlebalm" and the hydra sparkling balm a little later on to show the difference


----------



## beautycool (Jan 21, 2016)

View attachment 51550

My powder is here  two day delievery that was brilliant always quick from escensuals 
I have put it on my face just a little in one area I think I like it it's nothing much but I notice a little difference more would it be brightening the word I'm looking for 
brightens up the small area on my face that I tried it on . I'm no good with make up words. Lol . 
But yes it's a keeper I have nothing like this in my haul ))
keep keep keep . I think I love it


----------



## beautycool (Jan 21, 2016)

And I do not know why my pictures are coming out side ways being I upload them the right way and take them the right way !! Sorry guys


----------



## EmilyLouise (Jan 21, 2016)

Monsy said:


> I am really curious about these two
> 
> View attachment 51290



swatches: top-original sparkling lip & cheek balm, bottom- mister gentlebalm



Picture of the balms:


----------



## sugarberry (Jan 22, 2016)

beautycool said:


> View attachment 51550
> 
> My powder is here  two day delievery that was brilliant always quick from escensuals
> I have put it on my face just a little in one area I think I like it it's nothing much but I notice a little difference more would it be brightening the word I'm looking for
> ...



It certainly is pretty.  I have the Moonlight Croissiere (I think that's what it's called) and find that it's more of a brightening all over face powder for me because it's white-ish and not very illuminating, though it does add a brightness to my skin.  I'm thinking this would be very similar in effect.  I hope it makes it to my Sephora store so I can swatch it before purchasing.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 26, 2016)

NEW healthy glow powders I assume replacing the current ones

CAN NOT WAIT!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 26, 2016)

I might get those! ^^^


----------



## SandraVB79 (Jan 27, 2016)

I likey!


----------



## KateH22 (Jan 27, 2016)

Has anyone bought the Spring Ombre Couture Bleu Celeste?  If so how do you find it?  Thanks.


----------



## boschicka (Feb 3, 2016)

I want to try these Rouge Interdit Vinyl, but I think I'll need to see the colors in person.

http://chicprofile.com/givenchy-rouge-interdit-vinyl-2016

http://www.reallyree.com/2015/12/givenchy-rouge-interdit-vinyl-review-swatches.html

http://britishbeautyblogger.com/article/givenchy/


----------



## Antigone (Feb 6, 2016)

Has anyone tried the Photo Perfexion foundation? How was it?


----------



## franlynne (Feb 12, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I want to try these Rouge Interdit Vinyl, but I think I'll need to see the colors in person.
> 
> http://chicprofile.com/givenchy-rouge-interdit-vinyl-2016
> 
> ...


Tried them on today and they are lovely! Only came home with one, but I will go back for more!!


----------



## boschicka (Feb 12, 2016)

franlynne said:


> Tried them on today and they are lovely! Only came home with one, but I will go back for more!!



That's great to hear!  I might just go with my gut and order one for now.
Oh, which one did you get?!


----------



## franlynne (Feb 13, 2016)

boschicka said:


> That's great to hear!  I might just go with my gut and order one for now.
> Oh, which one did you get?!


I started with #5 rose transgressif, a cool toned pink, and I am going to add, #12 grenat envoutant a beautiful red plum, and #14 violine troublant, a lavender mauve! It's so cold and windy here that the pink was so cheery on that came home first.#12 is so suited to this time of year though!


----------



## franlynne (Feb 13, 2016)

Antigone said:


> Has anyone tried the Photo Perfexion foundation? How was it?


I came home yesterday with a sample. Will wear today. I am very pale and it is hard for me to find perfect color match, this looks divine. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## Monsy (Feb 13, 2016)

I had a little sample years ago but it was too dark. Their color range is poor, i can't find lighter yellow toned shade


----------



## franlynne (Feb 13, 2016)

Monsy said:


> I had a little sample years ago but it was too dark. Their color range is poor, i can't find lighter yellow toned shade


I brought home ivory, it is light enough for the very fair but with a pink undertone.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 13, 2016)

ivory and petal are both very pink. vanilla might be good i think that's the one i tried but too dark. i see there is some beige shade now maybe i should check that one out.
it is sad because i would gladly buy it . for example in the new blur balm they do have nice light yellow shades


----------



## boschicka (Feb 13, 2016)

franlynne said:


> I started with #5 rose transgressif, a cool toned pink, and I am going to add, #12 grenat envoutant a beautiful red plum, and #14 violine troublant, a lavender mauve! It's so cold and windy here that the pink was so cheery on that came home first.#12 is so suited to this time of year though!



Those shades look beautiful!  I need more warm shades, so I was thinking of #15....don't remember the name but described as Sweet Auburn.  #16 looks interesting too...the one that changes on your lips.

http://www.escentual.com/blog/2016/01/18/givenchy-rouge-interdit-vinyl/


----------



## Monsy (Feb 13, 2016)

givenchy came out with these new ones, burberry too, chanel and ysl at the same time. I mean who is gonna keep up with all of them???


----------



## franlynne (Feb 13, 2016)

There were quite a few lovely warm shades that I think you will enjoy. The medium to deeper colors are quite pigmented, more than they appear to be online. I like these better than the Chanel ones. For some reason the Chanel ones were slip sliding all over my lips and I was not able to get an even application. I tried them on in two different stores with the same results.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 13, 2016)

Cushion compact is up on NM


----------



## SandraVB79 (Feb 21, 2016)

On Escentual are a couple of new products: Couture Collection.
It's the first I hear/ see about these.


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 23, 2016)

SandraVB79 said:


> On Escentual are a couple of new products: Couture Collection.
> It's the first I hear/ see about these.



I've been looking at them too.. Did you find anything? I like the packaging of the mascaras but I've never tried them.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 23, 2016)

Monsy said:


> givenchy came out with these new ones, burberry too, chanel and ysl at the same time. I mean who is gonna keep up with all of them???



Yes!!! I'm trying to do a little bit of all of them


----------



## Monsy (Feb 23, 2016)

It's impossible. I need like 3 sugar daddies to keep up with beauty industry


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 23, 2016)

Monsy said:


> View attachment 51733



*^^^^^Those look gorgeous!*


----------



## Monsy (Mar 8, 2016)

http://www.reallyree.com/2016/03/givenchy-les-saisons-healthy-glow-powder-review.html


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 14, 2016)

Pre-ordered the powder from Barneys


----------



## Monsy (Mar 14, 2016)

beautiful packaging. i wish it came in more colors not just the pastel one


----------



## KateH22 (Mar 16, 2016)

I notice the new summer collection including the new Les Saisons healthy glow powders are out in the UK.  Has anyone seen the powders in person?  I just wondered how they compared to the old ones.  I'm thinking of getting Extreme Saison.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 16, 2016)

I think it came out 2 days ago in the EU but won't come out in the usa till april .


----------



## KateH22 (Mar 16, 2016)

Monsy said:


> I think it came out 2 days ago in the EU but won't come out in the usa till april .



That's a pity.  I don't have a Givenchy counter nearby so was hoping to see swatches.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 17, 2016)

SO EXCITED!!! I Just ordered this beauty from NM - 
*Givenchy                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             Le Rouge Couture Magnolia Carmin Escarpin*

The case is beautiful.

And, then I went back & ordered the face powder.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Monsy (Mar 24, 2016)

http://bubblymichelle.com/2016/03/2...uise-collection-2016-preview-photos-swatches/


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 26, 2016)

Ooh, I love the Mister Radiant Blush & Primer!


----------



## Monsy (Mar 27, 2016)

i think the primer is the same one they already had just repackaged


----------



## SandraVB79 (Apr 2, 2016)

I have the Douce Croisiere from a year or 2 ago  



Does anyone know if it is really different from the current Douce Saison?


----------



## Monsy (Apr 2, 2016)

probably not if it's the same as shade 02 from before . i have the same one


----------



## KateH22 (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks for the link.  I actually bought Extreme Saison (before I saw this) based on Escentual swatch.  Even though I have fair skin I can still wear it and it looks natural if applied very lightly. I really like the texture of this bronzer.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 5, 2016)

http://britishbeautyblogger.com/makeup/givenchy-brow-experts/


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Monsy (Apr 16, 2016)

Oh gorgeous


----------



## VioletSparkles (Apr 19, 2016)

The new Les Saisons Healthy Glow powders are up at Sephora 

http://www.sephora.com/healthy-glow...d2=brand content_brand:givenchy_p409230_image


----------



## JulieDiva (Apr 20, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> View attachment 53610




YES!!!!!!  I love it


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 20, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> View attachment 53610



Thanks! LOVE it! Does anyone have it yet?


----------



## Monsy (Apr 20, 2016)

I think it's coming out in june in europe


----------



## Ernie (Apr 23, 2016)

Ladies, I just ordered the healthy glow highlighter, it's up on Sephora. 

http://www.sephora.com/healthy-glow...d=1817378&icid2=basket_basket_undefined_image


----------



## Ernie (Apr 24, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> SO EXCITED!!! I Just ordered this beauty from NM -
> *Givenchy                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             Le Rouge Couture Magnolia Carmin Escarpin*
> 
> The case is beautiful.
> ...


But of course! Didn't they have another lipstick in special packaging a few years ago? I bought it because of you!


----------



## Monsy (Apr 24, 2016)

Ernie said:


> Ladies, I just ordered the healthy glow highlighter, it's up on Sephora.
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/healthy-glow...d=1817378&icid2=basket_basket_undefined_image




it's sitting in my cart
please share your thoughts once you receive it


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 24, 2016)

Monsy said:


> it's sitting in my cart
> please share your thoughts once you receive it



Same here.  Also the lightest bronzer.  They both want to come home with me but we're not sure if we're a match yet  Lol!


----------



## Monsy (Apr 24, 2016)

yes 01 in my wishlist

i already have 02 from before


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Shars (Apr 25, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> View attachment 53726
> 
> 
> View attachment 53727



Hmmmm....
I just watched the QVC presentation video but I'm not convinced I need these lol. I'd love if they had swatched them live.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 25, 2016)

Finally ordered my first Le Rouge A Porter. Went with 106, should be getting it tomorrow.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 25, 2016)

i hope you love it


----------



## leonah (Apr 25, 2016)

Ernie said:


> Ladies, I just ordered the healthy glow highlighter, it's up on Sephora.
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/healthy-glow...d=1817378&icid2=basket_basket_undefined_image



I didn't even know that one was a highlighter I need to check it out


----------



## Monsy (Apr 25, 2016)

i wonder if it is the same thing  launched in asia couple of seasons ago ??
http://www.silverkis.com/givenchy-summer-2014-terre-exotique-moonlight-croisiere/


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 25, 2016)

Monsy said:


> i wonder if it is the same thing  launched in asia couple of seasons ago ??
> http://www.silverkis.com/givenchy-summer-2014-terre-exotique-moonlight-croisiere/




Hmm, it does have the same name so I don't see why it wouldn't be the same thing!! I just ordered it.  I said I wouldn't, but I made a return in store today and got some $$ on a gift card so I put it towards this highlighter.  I'm curious how it'll be .


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 26, 2016)

From beautylogicblog snap chat.

View attachment 53739


View attachment 53740


View attachment 53741


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 26, 2016)

View attachment 53742


View attachment 53743


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 26, 2016)

Ooh, I like the looks of those! Thanks


----------



## Monsy (Apr 26, 2016)

I wonder if they are the same just repackaged current prisme powders


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 27, 2016)

View attachment 53754
View attachment 53754


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 27, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> View attachment 53610



I WANT this soooo bad. Do we know when its coming out? If someone sees this anywhere, please pm me.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 27, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I WANT this soooo bad. Do we know when its coming out? If someone sees this anywhere, please pm me.



I love the looks of it too, but not sure about chili and menthol extracts....

http://chicprofile.com/givenchy-le-rouge-perfecto-2016


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 27, 2016)

Winthrop44 said:


> I love the looks of it too, but not sure about chili and menthol extracts....
> 
> http://chicprofile.com/givenchy-le-rouge-perfecto-2016



It's soooo beautiful! I'm not sure about those ingredients either. I hope they aren't irritating. That packaging! Thanks for that. If you see it anywhere let me know


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 27, 2016)

Didn't Ernie say that she got the lightest - highlight shade in the new Givenchy star bronzers?


----------



## Shars (Apr 27, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Didn't Ernie say that she got the lightest - highlight shade in the new Givenchy star bronzers?



I can't recall which one she got. The strange thing is they have a listing for a highlighter that just came out that seems to be separate and distinct from the lightest bronzer but when you check they both have the same item number.... weird. Did you also see that there's a new lippie in special packaging with magnolia flowers... it's so cute. The shade is called Carmin Escarpin.


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 28, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Didn't Ernie say that she got the lightest - highlight shade in the new Givenchy star bronzers?





Shars said:


> I can't recall which one she got. The strange thing is they have a listing for a highlighter that just came out that seems to be separate and distinct from the lightest bronzer but when you check they both have the same item number.... weird. Did you also see that there's a new lippie in special packaging with magnolia flowers... it's so cute. The shade is called Carmin Escarpin.



I also ordered that lightest "highlight" shade but based on swatches I've seen, and based on the only review up on Sephora, I think it's going to be more of a luminous setting powder for those who are fair skinned.  I get it today so I can swatch and review once I get home from work.  I'm kinda bummed as I was hoping it would be more luminous and glowy but meh, I can make it work!

Also, the separate highlighter listed AND the lightest in the row of bronzers are the same one! Not sure why they did that.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 28, 2016)

Shars said:


> I can't recall which one she got. The strange thing is they have a listing for a highlighter that just came out that seems to be separate and distinct from the lightest bronzer but when you check they both have the same item number.... weird. Did you also see that there's a new lippie in special packaging with magnolia flowers... it's so cute. The shade is called Carmin Escarpin.



Huh! lol. ok, that's weird. YES! I got both the lipstick which is beautiful on & the powder. The powder is lovely too.
Thanks my dear!



Sabrunka said:


> I also ordered that lightest "highlight" shade but based on swatches I've seen, and based on the only review up on Sephora, I think it's going to be more of a luminous setting powder for those who are fair skinned.  I get it today so I can swatch and review once I get home from work.  I'm kinda bummed as I was hoping it would be more luminous and glowy but meh, I can make it work!
> 
> Also, the separate highlighter listed AND the lightest in the row of bronzers are the same one! Not sure why they did that.



Oh, that would be so nice of you - thanks! I was hoping for glowy as well 

Why would they do such a stupid thing. eh


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 28, 2016)

Ok, so the powder is definitely NOT a highlighter lol. I can't even see it working as a highlighter for darker skinned gals, as I fear it may cause an ashy effect.  In this photo, the Givenchy moonlight 00 healthy glow highlighter is in the middle.  To the left is Hourglass Incandescent Strobe and to the right is Burberry optic white.  I have no other choice but to use the Givenchy as an all over setting powder.  Actually, I dusted it all over my face and it looked good and glowy lol.  The powder itself is kinda hard and you really have to rub your finger in there to get some payoff, however my brush picked up powder fairly easily.

EDIT: Ok on second thought, it's too glowy to be all over my face, but it's too subtle to really notice as a highlight unless direct light is always on your face lol.  I like it, but I will be testing it more thoroughly tomorrow!!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 28, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> View attachment 53809
> 
> 
> Ok, so the powder is definitely NOT a highlighter lol. I can't even see it working as a highlighter for darker skinned gals, as I fear it may cause an ashy effect.  In this photo, the Givenchy moonlight 00 healthy glow highlighter is in the middle.  To the left is Hourglass Incandescent Strobe and to the right is Burberry optic white.  I have no other choice but to use the Givenchy as an all over setting powder.  Actually, I dusted it all over my face and it looked good and glowy lol.  The powder itself is kinda hard and you really have to rub your finger in there to get some payoff, however my brush picked up powder fairly easily.
> ...



Thanks so much for all of your helpful information! I guess I will pass on it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 28, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> View attachment 53742
> 
> 
> View attachment 53743




ohhh cool!


----------



## Monsy (May 10, 2016)

http://chicprofile.com/givenchy-brow-studio-2016



and some more info on the old/new prisme powders

http://chicprofile.com/givenchy-prisme-visage-for-summer-2016


----------



## Prettypackages (May 18, 2016)

Interesting, now tell me how to use them? LOL


----------



## Monsy (May 18, 2016)

They are just setting powders.


----------



## leonah (May 18, 2016)

I want to try the pastel or fair one


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 27, 2016)

View attachment 55619


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 28, 2016)

OMG... that is gorgeous!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 28, 2016)

I just want the shimmery powder


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 31, 2016)

So, I forgot to post that I got 3 of that Perfect Pink lip balm in the pink casing It doesn't really change the color of my lips much but I still like it.


----------



## SandraVB79 (Aug 4, 2016)

I got oneof those (and 2 lip scrubs) but I'm thinking of buying back ups of the pink one!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 7, 2016)

SandraVB79 said:


> I got oneof those (and 2 lip scrubs) but I'm thinking of buying back ups of the pink one!



Do you really like the lip scrub?


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 7, 2016)

Last night, I bought Heroic Red lipstick.


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 7, 2016)

*Givenchy Come Thru!!! 
During the F&F sale I splurged on the LE Magnolia Couture Edition Le Rouge, #306 Carmin Escarpin
And I love it! Definitely creamy, smooth and moisturizing.
Not what I would call long wearing, but not a deal breaker as on date night I sip & eat and expect to touch up/reapply. 
I also needed to line with this lipstick because is does have slip. The packaging makes it a little treasure!
*



In afternoon sunlight


Inside daylight, no filters! 
*
The rest of my date night look:
ELDW Foundation in Shell Beige* (used more to conceal & brighten center of face) & Spiced Sand*
ABH MM* & MR* Palettes + KVD Light & Shade
UD 24/7 Pencil in Corrupt 
Diorshow Iconic Overcurl Mascara 
Brows - MUFE Aqua Brow & ABH Brow Gel
Guerlain 4 Season Bronzer*
Blushes - Cannot remember...lol
Highlighter - MAC Highlight The Truth (marked Taraji Glow...)
Hourglass Radiant Light Powder*
MAC Ruby Woo Liner - I would use more of a true red liner next time.

*The products marked by the asterisk* indicate new purchases via the Sephora F&F & VIBR sales. We usually do FOTD in the Low Buy thread but since I was posting about my new red lippie I put it here. 
**

*

* 
@elegant-one I thought of you when I pulled out my new Coach leopard print driving moccasins...I have no clue why...maybe because you are so stylish & classy!  
*


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 7, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Givenchy Come Thru!!!
> During the F&F sale I splurged on the LE Magnolia Couture Edition Le Rouge.
> And I love it! Definitely creamy, smooth and moisturizing.
> Not what I would call long wearing, but not a deal breaker as on date night I sip & eat and expect to touch up/reapply.
> ...



Because I Love leopard print shoes babe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can I borrow them sis  You look so amazing in that red lippie...even if you do have to re-apply


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 10, 2016)

*Givenchy Spring 2017 Point D’Encrage Collection & New Rouge Interdit
*

*
(chicprofile)
*


*25 new shades of Rouge Interdit to be released late March 2017!

*


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 11, 2016)

@elegant-one* ~ Sis! I'll share anything stylish with you! xoxo
* 
*
p.s. I found out I'm going to be a step grandma! *


----------



## Monsy (Nov 29, 2016)

Instagram


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 29, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> @elegant-one* ~ Sis! I'll share anything stylish with you! xoxo
> *
> *
> p.s. I found out I'm going to be a step grandma! *




Gosh sis, I missed this post here...even though we caught up in another thread LOL! Congrats again. You'll be a fantastic fun Grammy 

OMG..Thanksgiving was just amazing with baby girl. She is just soooooooo sweet & adorable!!! I had a new pack & play with forest animals on it, & then put inside of it a soft fuzzy fox blanket, a fox Christmas book, fox play toy tambourine, and an adorable Mini Boden outfit with fox head pockets 

She just smiles & belly giggles all the time. It's too cute! She is saying ddddddddadadadadadda  She's only 7 months. I could not stop kissing her lol. We also took her to this enormous Christmas house & she got to sit on Santa's lap for the first time. I was in heaven the whole time they were here...& cried after they left. Its an awesome feeling to be Grandma.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 29, 2016)

Monsy said:


> Instagram



What do you think of them?


----------



## Monsy (Nov 30, 2016)

I am excited and I hope to pick up one or two


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 30, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Gosh sis, I missed this post here...even though we caught up in another thread LOL! Congrats again. You'll be a fantastic fun Grammy
> 
> OMG..Thanksgiving was just amazing with baby girl. She is just soooooooo sweet & adorable!!! I had a new pack & play with forest animals on it, & then put inside of it a soft fuzzy fox blanket, a fox Christmas book, fox play toy tambourine, and an adorable Mini Boden outfit with fox head pockets
> 
> She just smiles & belly giggles all the time. It's too cute! She is saying ddddddddadadadadadda  She's only 7 months. I could not stop kissing her lol. We also took her to this enormous Christmas house & she got to sit on Santa's lap for the first time. I was in heaven the whole time they were here...& cried after they left. Its an awesome feeling to be Grandma.



That is so sweet! It sounds like you had an incredible visit with them. They are so lucky you are their grandma!! Babies are such joy...I wish they didn't grow up so fast!


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 30, 2016)

Monsy said:


> Instagram



I'm both happy and sad about this. I knew it was time for new blushes and I'm looking forward to them but I don't want the current ones to be discontinued. Vintage Pink is one of my fave blushes - if not my all time fave.  I also liked the old design better.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 30, 2016)

JerseyGirl said:


> That is so sweet! It sounds like you had an incredible visit with them. They are so lucky you are their grandma!! Babies are such joy...I wish they didn't grow up so fast!




 Aww, thank you so much! She is an incredible joy. It does go waaay too fast. She loves to laugh at everything just like me & her nails grow really fast like mine


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 30, 2016)

Naynadine said:


> I'm both happy and sad about this. I knew it was time for new blushes and I'm looking forward to them but I don't want the current ones to be discontinued. Vintage Pink is one of my fave blushes - if not my all time fave.  I also liked the old design better.




I like Vintage Pink too


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 30, 2016)

Hey Bosch, why you being so quiet LOL!


----------



## boschicka (Nov 30, 2016)

Busted!  Busy but I've been lurking!  Did some holiday shopping damage at Saks, Neimans, Sephora, UD, EL, Foreo, Ardency Inn, MAC, Indie nail polish brands, and crafting stores!  Gotta make my holiday cards, lol!  Was beyond happy to hear your holiday was so special with your mini me. 
As for this thread and these new blushes, not sure how I feel.  I love their blushes, but I don't think they last very well on me.  So I have to go out in the morning looking like a clown if I don't want to look like a ghost by night!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 1, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Busted!  Busy but I've been lurking!  Did some holiday shopping damage at Saks, Neimans, Sephora, UD, EL, Foreo, Ardency Inn, MAC, Indie nail polish brands, and crafting stores!  Gotta make my holiday cards, lol!  Was beyond happy to hear your holiday was so special with your mini me.
> As for this thread and these new blushes, not sure how I feel.  I love their blushes, but I don't think they last very well on me.  So I have to go out in the morning looking like a clown if I don't want to look like a ghost by night!



Oh, I see why you've been busy  Nice! OMGosh....I LOVE that...baby girl is my mini me  Thank you!!! 

You CRAFT too!!!!???? You make your cards!!!???  That is sooo cool because I do too. You probably saw my Christmas snow globe card then? I posted it somewhere here last year. I love love love craft stores...it's my other big time vice.

A clown or a ghost........LOL, both are bad


----------



## boschicka (Dec 1, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Oh, I see why you've been busy  Nice! OMGosh....I LOVE that...baby girl is my mini me  Thank you!!!
> 
> You CRAFT too!!!!???? You make your cards!!!???  That is sooo cool because I do too. You probably saw my Christmas snow globe card then? I posted it somewhere here last year. I love love love craft stores...it's my other big time vice.



*Omg, yes, I remember the snow globe!!!  I'm not at that ninja level of crafting yet, but yes, making my own cards.  Do you have a die-cut machine and all other sorts of bells & whistles?*

[/QUOTE]
A clown or a ghost........LOL, both are bad [/QUOTE]
*Ha, indeed, but for a few hours in the middle of the day....I look UH-MAZING!*


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 1, 2016)

boschicka said:


> *Omg, yes, I remember the snow globe!!!  I'm not at that ninja level of crafting yet, but yes, making my own cards.  Do you have a die-cut machine and all other sorts of bells & whistles?*


A clown or a ghost........LOL, both are bad [/QUOTE]
*Ha, indeed, but for a few hours in the middle of the day....I look UH-MAZING!* [/QUOTE]


I miss that cute looking in the mirror emoji  

YES! I do!!! Many bells & whistles LOL. I have the Big Shot regular, plus & pro LOL! I have a zillion dies! I am really really addicted to it. I'll have to show you my Christmas card for this year when they're done. It's a fold out Christmas tree, & then I embossed the words from the 12 days of Christmas over it. LOVE embossing. 

We have sooo much in common


----------



## boschicka (Dec 1, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I miss that cute looking in the mirror emoji
> 
> YES! I do!!! Many bells & whistles LOL. I have the Big Shot regular, plus & pro LOL! I have a zillion dies! I am really really addicted to it. I'll have to show you my Christmas card for this year when they're done. It's a fold out Christmas tree, & then I embossed the words from the 12 days of Christmas over it. LOVE embossing.
> 
> We have sooo much in common



We're pretty much the same person. 

Can't wait to see your Christmas card. It sounds....elegant, of course!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Pinklaine (Dec 3, 2016)

I really want Framboise Velour in that pretty gold packaging but it's impossible to find anywhere in store now! Does anyone know if any online vendors still have them?


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 3, 2016)

Pinklaine said:


> I really want Framboise Velour in that pretty gold packaging but it's impossible to find anywhere in store now! Does anyone know if any online vendors still have them?



It was Sephora only for the US. I don't know if it was released in that packaging elsewhere in the world.


----------



## Pinklaine (Dec 11, 2016)

I think they had it over at Barney's too. I added it on my loved list at Sephora immediately when it was in stock but I didn't want to buy it straight away since I was short on cash. Plus, they still had Carmin Escarpin months after its release so I thought it would stay in stock like that one. However, when I was ready to buy it, it was out of stock... Now it's "in stock," but it can't be shipped to US. I don't know what that means. -_-


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 8, 2017)

Is anyone getting any of the new Rouge Interdits?


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 12, 2017)

Givenchy Rouge Interdit Lipstick 2017 - Rouge Revelateur & Lip Liners


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 13, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Givenchy Rouge Interdit Lipstick 2017 - Rouge Revelateur & Lip Liners



Nice! Thanks


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 13, 2017)

JerseyGirl said:


> Nice! Thanks




I'm hoping to see swatches of the other shades


----------



## katred (Jan 14, 2017)

T has swatches of a few colors in her gallery:

Givenchy Rouge Interdit Satin Lipstick (2017) • Lipstick Swatches

im curious to see the bright pinks, but it's almost too appropriate for me to get "Rouge Insomnie"


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 14, 2017)

katred said:


> T has swatches of a few colors in her gallery:
> 
> Givenchy Rouge Interdit Satin Lipstick (2017) • Lipstick Swatches
> 
> im curious to see the bright pinks, but it's almost too appropriate for me to get "Rouge Insomnie"



Hi
Was just asking about you in the Guerlain thread
Hope all is well


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 31, 2017)

Instagram

Getting a database error when trying to post screenshots


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 31, 2017)

*Speaking of Givenchy...
*


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 31, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Speaking of Givenchy...
> *
> View attachment 58393



Rouge Revelateur!


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 31, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Rouge Revelateur!


*
Yaaahhhsss Mama! In my Sephora  list! *


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 31, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *
> Yaaahhhsss Mama! In my Sephora  list! *



Lol ! It looks gooood
Did you see Really Ree's review about the marbling effect?


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 31, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Lol ! It looks gooood
> Did you see Really Ree's review about the marbling effect?


*No, I have not. Can you link it? 
*


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 31, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *No, I have not. Can you link it?
> *



Certainly! 

Givenchy Rouge Interdit Lipstick 2017 - Rouge Revelateur & Lip Liners


I've seen some pics on IG too, if you're on that app


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 31, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Rouge Revelateur!




Ugh, I had it in my cart & when I went back to add something else & place my order it was sold out


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 31, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Ugh, I had it in my cart & when I went back to add something else & place my order it was sold out



Oh!


----------



## MissTania (Feb 1, 2017)

I hope the compact is a highlighter!

Instagram


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 1, 2017)

Does anyone know anything about this new foundation?

Instagram


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 1, 2017)

MissTania said:


> I hope the compact is a highlighter!
> 
> Instagram



Holy Cow!!!! I want everything I see there!!!


----------



## Monsy (Feb 1, 2017)

Winthrop44 said:


> Does anyone know anything about this new foundation?
> 
> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 58426



I was just told it is matte. (by their creative director)


----------



## Monsy (Feb 1, 2017)

MissTania said:


> I hope the compact is a highlighter!
> 
> Instagram



it looks more like one of their bronzers


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 9, 2017)

Givenchy Rouge Revelateur - red marbled lipstick. On me, it is THE prettiest strawberry red. The texture is so smooth & light on. Love it!


----------



## Monsy (Feb 9, 2017)

givenchy packaging is everything


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 9, 2017)

Monsy said:


> givenchy packaging is everything



For sure. Stunning!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 10, 2017)

Givenchy Rouge Interdit Satin: Ultimate Swatch Guide - Inthefrow


----------



## Monsy (Feb 10, 2017)

thank you! i really like 2 and 3


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 10, 2017)

Monsy said:


> thank you! i really like 2 and 3



You're welcome!
The Escentual blog has swatches too but I'm having trouble pasting the link


----------



## Monsy (Feb 10, 2017)

oh i would like to see some more close up swatches it is hard to tell on her lips


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 10, 2017)

Monsy said:


> oh i would like to see some more close up swatches it is hard to tell on her lips



I had to pinch and zoom in lol
Not sure if the Escentual swatches can help

Aha!
Givenchy Rouge Interdit Lipstick Swatches - Escentual's Beauty Buzz


----------



## Monsy (Feb 10, 2017)

this is amazing thanks so much!!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 10, 2017)

Monsy said:


> this is amazing thanks so much!!



No problem!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks AWS!!! I'm going to need therapy after seeing all those beautiful swatches...I'm in trouble


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 10, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks AWS!!! I'm going to need therapy after seeing all those beautiful swatches...I'm in trouble



Oh no!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 13, 2017)

Did anyone get the Rose Nocturne lipstick?


----------



## katred (Feb 19, 2017)

There are so many gorgeous options here. I was pouting about Rouge Revelateur being out of stock, but now I see more I want. Purple Fiction and Infrarose will be mine!!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 21, 2017)

Highlighter again Instagram

Instagram


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 21, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Highlighter again Instagram
> Instagram



*Ooooohhh. I think prettier than the recent highly lusted after Chanel!*


----------



## Monsy (Feb 21, 2017)

i think it is different
givenchy highlighters are *VERY* subtle


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 21, 2017)

Monsy said:


> i think it is different. givenchy highlighters are *VERY* subtle



*Good to know! *


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 22, 2017)

Instagram


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 22, 2017)

I looked at the Rouge Interdit lipsticks today in Sephora. They're so nice! Givenchy has some of the best lipsticks. The "hero" shade, Rouge Interdit, seemed similar to the limited edition marbled shade. They're both beautiful.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Feb 22, 2017)

I agree, givenchy has very nice, comfortable lipsticks. 

And that highlighter is gorgeous.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 22, 2017)

Yep, that highlighter is stunning. Why does it look light in one pic & darker in the others???


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 23, 2017)

Givenchy Healthy Glow Powder Floral Impression / British Beauty Blogger


----------



## Monsy (Feb 23, 2017)

don't get it. in most of the photos it looks like one of their bronzer shades like number 2 douceur and then in the other ones looks like highlighter ?


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 23, 2017)

Monsy said:


> don't get it. in most of the photos it looks like one of their bronzer shades like number 2 douceur and then in the other ones looks like highlighter ?



I will definitely not get it either way.
I understand not wanting to disturb the pattern but swatches would be helpful.

Instagram


----------



## Monsy (Feb 23, 2017)

she barely ever has them.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 23, 2017)

Monsy said:


> don't get it. in most of the photos it looks like one of their bronzer shades like number 2 douceur and then in the other ones looks like highlighter ?



Yes, wtheck!!??? That's what I thought.

Oh, I got the Armani new lipstick in spotlight today. The color was ok - a coral red. It only lasted on my lips like barely 30 minutes LOL! The texture was so buttery & wonderful though. I don't think I will keep it. The pic looks more of a pink shade.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 24, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Yes, wtheck!!??? That's what I thought.
> 
> Oh, I got the Armani new lipstick in spotlight today. The color was ok - a coral red. It only lasted on my lips like barely 30 minutes LOL! The texture was so buttery & wonderful though. I don't think I will keep it. The pic looks more of a pink shade.



Have you tried the Armani lip magnets? I'm generally not a liquid lipstick person, but the formula is incredible and lasts a long time without feeling like you are even wearing lipstick! Next to the Burberry velvets, it's pretty amazing.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 27, 2017)

http://www.reallyree.com/givenchy-summer-2017-gypsophila-les-saisons-review-swatches/


----------



## Monsy (Feb 27, 2017)

just like i said it is bronzer 02 douce.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Feb 27, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Givenchy Summer 2017 Gypsophila Les Saisons Review & Swatches


Seems like the summer collection a couple years ago where Asia got the highlighter and everyone else got the bronzer. I think I'm just going to get the Rouge a Porter.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Feb 27, 2017)

Has anyone ever tried the prisme libre loose powder? Is it any good? Any good comparisons? Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Monsy (Feb 28, 2017)

the best on the market. nothing beats it. have been using it since 2009


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 28, 2017)

*Put on the Redlight! *



*I finally got to wear my new Givenchy Interdit! #14 Redlight is a red orange...The indoor light masks the true color.

 @Monsy ~ You are so right! The packaging is everything! And the lipstick ain't half bad either 
Satin smooth and long-wearing. My lips love this formula! *


----------



## Monsy (Feb 28, 2017)

givenchy packaging is stunning. so luxurious beautiful design. I bought one of the vinyl lispticks the other day and absolutely love it


----------



## boschicka (Mar 23, 2017)

The intricate flower patterned powder is up for pre-order at Saks.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 23, 2017)

yep that's their regular bronzer shade. I wish they did something different. they did the same color couple of years ago for summer LE release.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 23, 2017)

Monsy said:


> yep that's their regular bronzer shade. I wish they did something different. they did the same color couple of years ago for summer LE release.



Agreed. At least the previous powder released as a different color for the Asia exclusive. Do we know if that's the case this time as well?


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 23, 2017)

Somebody let me know if you see the Givenchy Rouge A Porter Gypsophila Red anywhere!!! It's a NEED lol


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 23, 2017)

My VEE My VEE!!!! I See you honey!!! I MISS YOU SO MUCH!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 28, 2017)

Givenchy sponge Instagram


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 7, 2017)

Monsy said:


> don't get it. in most of the photos it looks like one of their bronzer shades like number 2 douceur and then in the other ones looks like highlighter ?



Ugh are you SURE that bronzer is a no go ????????????  It's SOOO gorgeous but it does look a bit on the yellow toned side. Where's the highlighter & lipsticks!!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 7, 2017)

Well, I just ordered one of the new Prisme Highlight & Structure blush duos in N1


----------



## Monsy (Apr 8, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Ugh are you SURE that bronzer is a no go ????????????  It's SOOO gorgeous but it does look a bit on the yellow toned side. Where's the highlighter & lipsticks!!


it is pretty bronzer in case you already don't have that color from the permanent line . it is warmer


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 8, 2017)

Monsy said:


> it is pretty bronzer in case you already don't have that color from the permanent line . it is warmer



I think it's too warm for me as I prefer cooler toned bronzers. Are we getting the highlighter? I don't have that shade already.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 11, 2017)

The new collection is up at Sephora now, just bought the Le Rouge a porter.


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 11, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I think it's too warm for me as I prefer cooler toned bronzers. Are we getting the highlighter? I don't have that shade already.




http://www.sephora.com/les-saisons-...cts grid:p420003&om_mmc=oth-bt-richlinks-2013


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 11, 2017)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.sephora.com/les-saisons-...cts grid:p420003&om_mmc=oth-bt-richlinks-2013



Ugh! I order one right after I saw your link which was late afternoon...it processed my paypal payment & THEN told me there wasn't any stock. I got the paypal confirmation but nothing from Sephora. I spent so much on the time with Sephora & paypal. Sephora said they couldn't do anything  So 2 hours later it's showing back in stock so I called CS again & they had over 900 of them geesh! Anyhow, I bought 2  Thanks dear!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Apr 11, 2017)

I made my first Givenchy purchase- the gorgeous bronzer. I realize it isn't a new shade, but it looks like one which I can easily wear and the blossom pattern is to die for. I am super excited ♥


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 11, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I made my first Givenchy purchase- the gorgeous bronzer. I realize it isn't a new shade, but it looks like one which I can easily wear and the blossom pattern is to die for. I am super excited ♥



That pattern is super pretty! It will be so sad when you have to put your brush into them.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Apr 11, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> That pattern is super pretty! It will be so sad when you have to put your brush into them.



I know!!!!!! Very sad. But I am SO SO glad I could get my hands on it! I also ended up ordering the coral lipstick from the US site and am shipping it to my Mom's place. Oh happy day!


----------



## boschicka (Apr 11, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I made my first Givenchy purchase- the gorgeous bronzer. I realize it isn't a new shade, but it looks like one which I can easily wear and the blossom pattern is to die for. I am super excited ♥



Yay!!!  I hope you looove it! My first ever high end makeup purchase was Givenchy.  Le Prisme Blush in Bucolic Poppy.  Still have it for sentimental purposes.


(pic from time4beauty)


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 11, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Yay!!!  I hope you looove it! My first ever high end makeup purchase was Givenchy.  Le Prisme Blush in Bucolic Poppy.  Still have it for sentimental purposes.
> View attachment 59727
> 
> (pic from time4beauty)




Isn't that blush beautiful to look at! I cherish it


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 11, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I know!!!!!! Very sad. But I am SO SO glad I could get my hands on it! I also ended up ordering the coral lipstick from the US site and am shipping it to my Mom's place. Oh happy day!



I couldn't stop looking at it the other day. I don't have that shade so maybe I'll end up with it. Are we getting the highlighter? I really really want it. So you got the other lipstick in the blue casing? I couldn't decide on it.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Apr 11, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Yay!!!  I hope you looove it! My first ever high end makeup purchase was Givenchy.  Le Prisme Blush in Bucolic Poppy.  Still have it for sentimental purposes.
> View attachment 59727
> 
> (pic from time4beauty)



Wow! That is an absolutely stunning blush!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Apr 11, 2017)

:





elegant-one said:


> I couldn't stop looking at it the other day. I don't have that shade so maybe I'll end up with it. Are we getting the highlighter? I really really want it. So you got the other lipstick in the blue casing? I couldn't decide on it.



I haven't heard anything about the highlighter. Will start doing some research lol. Yes! I would have bought both if the red was in stock. I love the coral though, especially for summer. Isn't the blue packaging amazing?


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 11, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> :
> 
> I haven't heard anything about the highlighter. Will start doing some research lol. Yes! I would have bought both if the red was in stock. I love the coral though, especially for summer. Isn't the blue packaging amazing?



It is!  It reminds me of Tiffanys. I really love the red Gypsophila shade. We better get that highlighter lol


----------



## lipstickaddict (Apr 11, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> It is!  It reminds me of Tiffanys. I really love the red Gypsophila shade. We better get that highlighter lol



I concur! And you look fabulous in red! I'm so happy you got two! - even though it sounds like it was quite the headache. You know I'll be stalking for the red lol


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 11, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I concur! And you look fabulous in red! I'm so happy you got two! - even though it sounds like it was quite the headache. You know I'll be stalking for the red lol




Awww shucks  I'm sure they will restock it pretty quick. I was told there is a 3 hour restock update. Who knows for sure. It's awesome that we love the same things.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 12, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I made my first Givenchy purchase- the gorgeous bronzer. I realize it isn't a new shade, but it looks like one which I can easily wear and the blossom pattern is to die for. I am super excited ♥



it is great purchase if u don't already have it. wearable color and gorgeous design


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 12, 2017)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.sephora.com/les-saisons-...cts grid:p420003&om_mmc=oth-bt-richlinks-2013





elegant-one said:


> Somebody let me know if you see the Givenchy Rouge A Porter Gypsophila Red anywhere!!! It's a NEED lol



*Ooooooooh! I missed these posts...I Want Too!  

*


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 13, 2017)

Prisme Blush N1 - The highlighter in it is a beautiful beautiful slight ivory white & the blush side is such a beautiful rose pink coral. The texture is one of the silkiest softest finest milled amazingly smooth texture & melts right into the skin. Love it. The blush shade is softer/lighter than the promo pic.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Apr 13, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Ooooooooh! I missed these posts...I Want Too!
> 
> *
> View attachment 59737



Sending you a pm


----------



## lipstickaddict (Apr 30, 2017)

There is a new LE Givenchy Rouge lipstick up on Sephora Canada and USA. Number 315 Framboise Velours which I believe is a repromote. The packaging is beautiful ♥


----------



## elegant-one (May 1, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> There is a new LE Givenchy Rouge lipstick up on Sephora Canada and USA. Number 315 Framboise Velours which I believe is a repromote. The packaging is beautiful ♥



I have that in special packaging & it's really beautiful on. I may have even posted pics here when I got it. I can't remember for sure.


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 1, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I have that in special packaging & it's really beautiful on. I may have even posted pics here when I got it. I can't remember for sure.



Good to hear! I'm really hoping that it isn't too dark for me. I was looking at pictures online and it seems like there were two versions of this lipstick- a European and American version. One seems quite a bit darker and more vampy. I'm really hoping this is the one that temptalia reviewed a couple of years ago!


----------



## elegant-one (May 1, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Good to hear! I'm really hoping that it isn't too dark for me. I was looking at pictures online and it seems like there were two versions of this lipstick- a European and American version. One seems quite a bit darker and more vampy. I'm really hoping this is the one that temptalia reviewed a couple of years ago!



I hope it's the one  T reviewed too because that is the shade mine is.


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 3, 2017)

Framboise Velours ♥


----------



## elegant-one (May 3, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> View attachment 59990
> 
> Framboise Velours ♥




 I hope you love it on.


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 3, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I hope you love it on.



It is really beautiful on! And there's a brightness to it! Will be fabulous come Fall♥


----------



## Shars (May 3, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> View attachment 59990
> 
> Framboise Velours ♥



All this time I was thinking Framboise Velours is the shade I have... but I don't.... so this may now be problematic lol.


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 3, 2017)

Shars said:


> All this time I was thinking Framboise Velours is the shade I have... but I don't.... so this may now be problematic lol.



It is definitely a beautiful lipstick. I'm sure that you likely have something similar in your stash, but it's worth considering! The packaging is jaw dropping gorgeous.


----------



## Shars (May 3, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> It is definitely a beautiful lipstick. I'm sure that you likely have something similar in your stash, but it's worth considering! The packaging is jaw dropping gorgeous.



I probably do! 
I just love the packaging.


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 9, 2017)

Coral Gypsophila ♥


----------



## elegant-one (May 9, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Coral Gypsophila ♥
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's so beautiful! Thanks dear!


----------



## Shars (May 9, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> coral gypsophila ♥
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg!!!!


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 9, 2017)

Shars said:


> omg!!!!



I know, right? It's just gorgeous. Am thankful I grabbed it from the US site when it first launched.


----------



## Shars (May 9, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I know, right? It's just gorgeous. Am thankful I grabbed it from the US site when it first launched.


It is so stunning. It's like that perfect mix of red and orange! I wonder if it'll come back in stock anytime soon. Is this the one that EO tried to order like 3 times?


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 9, 2017)

Shars said:


> It is so stunning. It's like that perfect mix of red and orange! I wonder if it'll come back in stock anytime soon. Is this the one that EO tried to order like 3 times?



It hasn't been taken from the website, so I'm guessing that it will come into stock at some point. Who knows when though! Elegant was trying to order the Red Gypsophila. It's gorgeous too♥


----------



## Shars (May 9, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> It hasn't been taken from the website, so I'm guessing that it will come into stock at some point. Who knows when though! Elegant was trying to order the Red Gypsophila. It's gorgeous too♥



Ah ok. Yes, it's in my loves list and I've got the email back in stock reminder but God knows that's not reliable.


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 9, 2017)

Shars said:


> Ah ok. Yes, it's in my loves list and I've got the email back in stock reminder but God knows that's not reliable.



Very true. Sometimes I check for things in the middle of the night and that's the only way I get them! I will keep my eyes open and let you know if it comes available


----------



## fur4elise (May 10, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Coral Gypsophila ♥
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Shars said:


> It is so stunning. It's like that perfect mix of red and orange! I wonder if it'll come back in stock anytime soon. Is this the one that EO tried to order like 3 times?




*Sooo jealous! Talk about lipstick lust!  I still want both (coral and red)! If I get no other lip color this summer aside from these, I would be content! Both show as OOS (on Sephora) but still have have email reminders attached. Fingers crossed! *


----------



## Shars (May 10, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Sooo jealous! Talk about lipstick lust!  I still want both (coral and red)! If I get no other lip color this summer aside from these, I would be content! Both show as OOS (on Sephora) but still have have email reminders attached. Fingers crossed! *



It is such a summer colour! And green is my favourite colour so I NEED (read really really want) it in this packaging too! I've been good about not buying any lip products but I can make an exception for this beauty. Fingers crossed we get the reminder before they sell out.


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 10, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Sooo jealous! Talk about lipstick lust!  I still want both (coral and red)! If I get no other lip color this summer aside from these, I would be content! Both show as OOS (on Sephora) but still have have email reminders attached. Fingers crossed! *





Shars said:


> It is such a summer colour! And green is my favourite colour so I NEED (read really really want) it in this packaging too! I've been good about not buying any lip products but I can make an exception for this beauty. Fingers crossed we get the reminder before they sell out.



Fingers crossed for you!!! And I will keep my eyes peeled!


----------



## fur4elise (May 10, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Fingers crossed for you!!! And I will keep my eyes peeled!



*Kiss, kiss, kiss!  In the mean time I ordered Charlotte Tillbury Tell Laura...I was in desperate need of a new date night red...if you read in the Clarins thread you'll see I was naughty 
*


----------



## fur4elise (May 10, 2017)

Shars said:


> *It is such a summer colour! And green is my favourite colour so I NEED (read really really want) it in this packaging too!* I've been good about not buying any lip products but I can make an exception for this beauty. Fingers crossed we get the reminder before they sell out.



*Does not that green be still your lil heart?!  It made me think of Pantone color of the year! Greenery! It's the packaging plus the lip formulas that make this a must have! Sigh  
*


----------



## Shars (May 10, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Does not that green be still your lil heart?!  It made me think of Pantone color of the year! Greenery! It's the packaging plus the lip formulas that make this a must have! Sigh
> *



It makes me feel like all will be right with the world! LOL!


----------



## Monsy (May 11, 2017)

Page not found - Really Ree


----------



## JerseyGirl (May 11, 2017)

Monsy said:


> Page not found - Really Ree



I'm tempted to try this!!


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 11, 2017)

JerseyGirl said:


> I'm tempted to try this!!



Ditto!


----------



## elegant-one (May 11, 2017)

Monsy said:


> Page not found - Really Ree



Oh man...I want, I want, I want! LOL


----------



## boschicka (May 11, 2017)

Monsy said:


> Page not found - Really Ree



This is one of those products that seems like a great idea, so I'll buy it.  But then I'll never remember to include it in my routine....b/c I'm the worst.


----------



## elegant-one (May 11, 2017)

boschicka said:


> This is one of those products that seems like a great idea, so I'll buy it.  But then I'll never remember to include it in my routine....b/c I'm the worst.



 Yes exactly. I'm the same way lol. Why are we like that???


----------



## Monsy (May 11, 2017)

I can not do my makeup without lash primer EVER. it makes HUGE difference


----------



## JerseyGirl (May 11, 2017)

Which one do you use? I've never tried one.


----------



## fur4elise (May 12, 2017)

Monsy said:


> I can not do my makeup without lash primer EVER. it makes HUGE difference


*
I was given dark, thick lashes by my parents , so never thought to use a primer...but recently I got a sample size of Lancôme Cils Booster XL. I'm still experimenting with it, so the jury is still out. I love Dior mascara so I am tempted to get the duo that includes a sample of the Diorshow Maximizer 3D. *


----------



## Monsy (May 12, 2017)

Dior primer sucks, it is the worst one i have tried. Urban decay is good, Lancome is iconic!! I have been using it for 7 years. But I have to admit chanel one is even better i recently discovered it.


----------



## Monsy (May 12, 2017)

JerseyGirl said:


> Which one do you use? I've never tried one.



Lancome cils booster. It was the best one since recently - they changed formula (Why oh why do they mess up products like that) . Now I think Chanel is even better than lancome


----------



## fur4elise (May 12, 2017)

Monsy said:


> Dior primer sucks, it is the worst one i have tried. Urban decay is good, Lancome is iconic!! I have been using it for 7 years. But I have to admit chanel one is even better i recently discovered it.


*
Good to know!  I love the Iconic Overcurl mascara and there is a duo available that includes the primer for free, so I thought it might be worth trying. 

However, I discovered that I now like the Hypnose Drama mascara so much more if I apply the primer first...Go figure!...Going to keep using it and see if I continue to get good results. *


----------



## fur4elise (May 19, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Coral Gypsophila ♥
> 
> 
> 
> ...





elegant-one said:


> It's so beautiful! Thanks dear!


 [MENTION=21522]elegant-one[/MENTION]
*
GO NOW! Both available on Sephora (US) Now! *


----------



## Rinstar (May 19, 2017)

Just ordered Coral Gypsophilia at Sephora!! Go get it ladies!! Run!


----------



## elegant-one (May 19, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> @elegant-one
> *
> GO NOW! Both available on Sephora (US) Now! *



You posted this early & I didn't get the in stock notification until about 9:30 est. I hope I get my 2 this time.


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 19, 2017)

Oh wow! Here's hoping that everyone gets their orders!!!


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 19, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> You posted this early & I didn't get the in stock notification until about 9:30 est. I hope I get my 2 this time.



I'm so excited for you!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (May 19, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I'm so excited for you!!!!



 I'll be super excited when I get a ship notice! Last time I didn't find out until 2 days later that it was cancelled. I checked for it every night & day & this was the first day that I didn't..go figure. Wish I could have ordered it first thing.


----------



## Shars (May 19, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I'll be super excited when I get a ship notice! Last time I didn't find out until 2 days later that it was cancelled. I checked for it every night & day & this was the first day that I didn't..go figure. Wish I could have ordered it first thing.



I saw the Coral Gypsophilia back in stock earlier as well and ordered but wanted to wait until it shipped to come over here. I got a shipping email about 20 mins ago. I hope you got one as well!!


----------



## elegant-one (May 19, 2017)

Shars said:


> I saw the Coral Gypsophilia back in stock earlier as well and ordered but wanted to wait until it shipped to come over here. I got a shipping email about 20 mins ago. I hope you got one as well!!



Really!? I hope so. Thanks for the encouragement!!!


----------



## fur4elise (May 19, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Oh wow! Here's hoping that everyone gets their orders!!!


*I ordered both and hope both will ship 
*


elegant-one said:


> You posted this early & I didn't get the in stock notification until about 9:30 est. I hope I get my 2 this time.


*It was a total fluke! I was emailing Tatcha about my lipstick and by habit I always check my  list at Sephora. Those 2 lippies have been at the top of my list for a few weeks...and there they were...both in stock...So I quick posted here and ordered at the same time! About 40 minutes later I got two emails from Sephora...I went back to peek and saw that the Red was already sold out again. *


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 27, 2017)

Givenchy LE Rouge Sculpt Coral 04 & Fuchsia 03
	

		
			
		

		
	







In the swatches the Fuchsia is first.

Edit: Having played with these a bit, it is definitely not easy to get the ombre effect given that the sculpt shade seems to be more dominant than the brighter one, even though it is sheer. Perhaps I need to practice more lol. It's a cool concept but the jury is still out.


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 27, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Givenchy LE Rouge Sculpt Coral 04 & Fuchsia 03
> View attachment 60541
> View attachment 60545
> 
> In the swatches the Fuchsia is first.



*I love the look of the Coral! The funky cartoon image on Sephora do no justice to these!

Speaking of which my Gypsophilia Coral is just a tad bit light for me...so I will need to pair it with a darker coral lip pencil/lipstick.*


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 27, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *I love the look of the Coral! The funky cartoon image on Sephora do no justice to these!
> 
> Speaking of which my Gypsophilia Coral is just a tad bit light for me...so I will need to pair it with a darker coral lip pencil/lipstick.*



I absolutely agree and I searched high and low on the internet for some real life pics/swatches before pulling the trigger. They are gorgeous. The coral is darker than the gypsophila for sure, but I personally think you need to check out the red! It is so darn sexy and you would look fabulous in it I'm sure! Don't be fooled by the dark part of the lipstick because it is actually very sheer and blends beautifully with the brighter shade.


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 27, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I absolutely agree and I searched high and low on the internet for some real life pics/swatches before pulling the trigger. They are gorgeous. The coral is darker than the gypsophilia for sure, but I personally think you need to check out the red! It is so darn sexy and you would look fabulous in it I'm sure! Don't be fooled by the dark part of the lipstick because it is actually very sheer and blends beautifully with the brighter shade.


*
Your feedback is the best!  I will add the red to my list! *


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 27, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *
> Your feedback is the best!  I will add the red to my list! *



 If you can try it in person, definitely do. I'm not having an easy time getting an ombre lip lol. The shades are beautiful but they end up blending and becoming one color. Perhaps I need more practice lol


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 27, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> If you can try it in person, definitely do. I'm not having an easy time getting an ombre lip lol. The shades are beautiful but they end up blending and becoming one color. Perhaps I need more practice lol



*I think the trick to the ombre is definitely using a lip pencil. I would probably line with a matching to slightly darker shade. And then apply each side of the lipstick individually...the darker outer, the lighter to the inner pout. *


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 27, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *I think the trick to the ombre is definitely using a lip pencil. I would probably line with a matching to slightly darker shade. And then apply each side of the lipstick individually...the darker outer, the lighter to the inner pout. *



Thanks! Will give it a go!


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 10, 2017)

*I'm kinda feeling sad that the fall 2017 collections are already rolling in  
But alas...time stops for no woman!*
*
Givenchy L’Autre Noir Fall 2017 Makeup Collection - August
*
*Givenchy Le Rouge Sculpt Two-Tone Lipstick – New – $38.00 - Already available at Sephora
*N°1 Sculpt’in Rouge – magic black and red
N°2 Sculpt’in Violine – deep berry and red pink
N°3 Sculpt’in Fuchsia – fuchsia and pink
N°4 Sculpt’in Corail – coral and brick red
N°5 Sculpt’in Rose – rose and berry



*TREND ALERT! ~ More products that react to individual skin pH! 
Givenchy Gloss Révélateur – New – $32.00
*Noir Révélateur – unique rosy pink
A universal lip gloss to wear alone or use as an intensifying, shiny top coat. Givenchy Gloss Révélateur is an enigmatic black gloss for a gorgeous result. The intensity of this shiny and non-sticky formula varies according to the pH of your skin.

*Givenchy Blush Noir Revelateur – New & Limited Edition
*It’s a new liquid blush which comes in a black shade...[that] reacts to your skin pH, so you’ll get an unique color that can vary from a sweet sheer rose to a deep plum.

*Givenchy Lip Liner – New – $29.00
*Universal Noir Revelateur
A black lip liner to sculpt and contrast your lips for a tailor-made result. 

*Givenchy Liner Vinyl – New – $33.00
*Rosy Black – black w/ hints of purple shimmer

*Givenchy Ombre Couture Cream Eyeshadow – New Shade – $26.00
*20 Rosy Black – black w/ hints of purple shimmer




*Givenchy Le Rouge – $36.00
*N°109 Brun Casual
N°214 Rose Broderie
N°323 Framboise Couture
N°324 Corail Backstage
N°325 Rouge Fétiche
N°326 Pourpre Edgy
N°327 Prune Trendy




(chicprofile)


----------



## Monsy (Jul 10, 2017)

I just ordered the new lash primer from sephora can't wait to try it


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 10, 2017)

Monsy said:


> I just ordered the new lash primer from sephora can't wait to try it



Exciting! I plan on ordering it too when it comes available for Canada


----------



## Miradan (Jul 11, 2017)

FYI, the new fall Le Rouge lipsticks are up on Facebook (although N109 is mis-named). They're not marked as LE, so will try to hold out for the fall FF sale before buying any.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 12, 2017)

Monsy said:


> I just ordered the new lash primer from Sephora can't wait to try it



*Oooh! Please do report back on how it performs! *


----------



## Monsy (Jul 12, 2017)

i will report back!! still did not ship, order pending. sephora is slow. i love lash primers i hope this one is good


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jul 13, 2017)

Monsy said:


> I just ordered the new lash primer from sephora can't wait to try it



Ooo! Let us know what you think!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 19, 2017)

Monsy said:


> i will report back!! still did not ship, order pending. sephora is slow. i love lash primers i hope this one is good



Ugh, I missed reading this! I just ordered it from NM. Did you get yours yet?


----------



## Monsy (Jul 19, 2017)

Elegant it is ok, I am not too impressed with it. I need to play with it more.I think I like chanel's base better


----------



## MissTania (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## awickedshape (Oct 8, 2017)

Givenchy Les Nocturnes - Striking Night Lights Collection 2017 - The Velvet Life

Instagram


----------



## lipstickaddict (Oct 8, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Givenchy Les Nocturnes - Striking Night Lights Collection 2017 - The Velvet Life
> 
> Instagram



The eyeshadow palette was available for a total of 5min on Sephora Canada


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 8, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> The eyeshadow palette was available for a total of 5min on Sephora Canada



Whaattt lol


----------



## lipstickaddict (Oct 8, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Whaattt lol



I could have even bought it in those 5 minutes, but didn't. Lol


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 11, 2017)

Annoying  how these collections are launching bit by bit on some sites.
Two holiday lipsticks were up on NM (although one was listed as Carmin Escarpin) for pre-order and are not anymore. The eye palette is up on Saks


----------



## Haviggi (Oct 12, 2017)

I  am really pissed with how Givenchy limited collections launch in stores and online! Especially with the two latest Summer Gypsophilia and now the Christmas Collection respectively! I' ve been hunting down the lipsticks Le rouge in the limited packaging and although i searched in France , UK , Greece, (because of course Sweden doesn't carry Givenchy cosmetics) the limited edition lipsticks are nowhere to be found online and when i asked in London in store if they ever received any in Harrods they told me oh yes only 5 pieces! In Greece they never got any! I have seen that in US the situation is almost the same with sparse or no stock /restock. I am a collector of the le rouge and i also believe that they have  the best lipstick formula in the market but this is unnacceptable in 2017 ! It discourages people from purchasing them! Make up should be fun. Not a desperate hunt for the products we love.if anyone could report this problem in their distribution department  may things would get better. End of rant!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 12, 2017)

Haviggi said:


> I  am really pissed with how Givenchy limited collections launch in stores and online! Especially with the two latest Summer Gypsophilia and now the Christmas Collection respectively! I' ve been hunting down the lipsticks Le rouge in the limited packaging and although i searched in France , UK , Greece, (because of course Sweden doesn't carry Givenchy cosmetics) the limited edition lipsticks are nowhere to be found online and when i asked in London in store if they ever received any in Harrods they told me oh yes only 5 pieces! In Greece they never got any! I have seen that in US the situation is almost the same with sparse or no stock /restock. I am a collector of the le rouge and i also believe that they have  the best lipstick formula in the market but this is unnacceptable in 2017 ! It discourages people from purchasing them! *Make up should be fun. Not a desperate hunt for the products we love.*if anyone could report this problem in their distribution department  may things would get better. End of rant!



I agree.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 21, 2017)

Dahlia Divin Skin Dew


----------



## boschicka (Dec 9, 2017)

The Chinese New Year lipstick is up for pre-order on NM!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Dec 9, 2017)

boschicka said:


> The Chinese New Year lipstick is up for pre-order on NM!



Thanks to my makeup fairy godmother I was able to order last night! Ended up talking with a sales rep who seemed to think it was on backorder and not preorder though, but who knows. He was pretty sure he could confirm that I would be getting it, so hopefully that is the case!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 9, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Thanks to my makeup fairy godmother I was able to order last night! Ended up talking with a sales rep who seemed to think it was on backorder and not preorder though, but who knows. He was pretty sure he could confirm that I would be getting it, so hopefully that is the case!



 Nobody actually has it yet


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 10, 2017)

I feel Givenchy are some of the most elusive lipsticks.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Dec 10, 2017)

JerseyGirl said:


> I feel Givenchy are some of the most elusive lipsticks.



Definitely are!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 10, 2017)

It's so true & annoying. I get tired of chasing LE makeup to be honest.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 10, 2017)

After the Striking Night Lights lipsticks fiasco, I'm in no hurry for more Givenchy


----------



## lipstickaddict (Dec 13, 2017)

My Givenchy lunar New Year lipstick shipped! Hooray! I am being super good this December and this is my only makeup purchase (other than a few of the Sephora lipstories lipsticks which are so so cute and CHEAP!). Cannot wait to see this baby in person


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 13, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> My Givenchy lunar New Year lipstick shipped! Hooray! I am being super good this December and this is my only makeup purchase (other than a few of the Sephora lipstories lipsticks which are so so cute and CHEAP!). Cannot wait to see this baby in person


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 13, 2017)

YES!!! Mine shipped from NM too!!! Acutally, I have 3 in total coming. NM & 2 from Barneys  I hope I love it


----------



## lipstickaddict (Dec 13, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> YES!!! Mine shipped from NM too!!! Acutally, I have 3 in total coming. NM & 2 from Barneys  I hope I love it



Yaaaaaay!!!!!!! Woohoo!  So exciting! Thank goodness we can stop stalking Sephora now lol


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 13, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Yaaaaaay!!!!!!! Woohoo!  So exciting! Thank goodness we can stop stalking Sephora now lol




 Yes! I was refreshing Sephora constantly. I am so relieved to close my browser to it LOL. I am really shocked that the ones from NM shipped already.


----------



## Haven (Dec 16, 2017)

CNY lipstick now up on Sephora’s site. My order is already in.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 16, 2017)

Haven said:


> CNY lipstick now up on Sephora’s site. My order is already in.



I saw that! I got my NM order of this lipstick this morning. This lipstick & packaging is GORGEOUS GORGEOUS!!!! I'm in LOVE with it LOL  I'm over the moon that I was able to get 3


----------



## Haven (Dec 16, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I saw that! I got my NM order this lipstick this morning. This lipstick & packaging is GORGEOUS GORGEOUS!!!! I'm in LOVE with it LOL  I'm over the moon that I was able to get 3



I am happy to hear that! I seem to be on a new red lipstick kick lately. It started with the four LE Chanel reds and snowballed from there. I also got Mac Patrick woo, new tf reds, etc


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 16, 2017)

Haven said:


> I am happy to hear that! I seem to be on a new red lipstick kick lately. It started with the four LE Chanel reds and snowballed from there. I also got Mac Patrick woo, new tf reds, etc



HAHAHA!!!! I love my reds, especially those 4 Chanel ones. This one is such a gorgeous perfect slightly brighter, slight orange red. Even hubs thought the tube was beautiful lol.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Dec 16, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> HAHAHA!!!! I love my reds, especially those 4 Chanel ones. This one is such a gorgeous perfect slightly brighter, slight orange red. Even hubs thought the tube was beautiful lol.



So glad that you love it! I won't be able to get mine until I see my mom at Christmas, but it's worth the wait! I sent a pm to Shars about the lipstick. Hope she gets it in time!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 16, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> So glad that you love it! I won't be able to get mine until I see my mom at Christmas, but it's worth the wait! I sent a pm to Shars about the lipstick. Hope she gets it in time!



Oh, the wait  I hope she gets it too. I didn't know she wanted it or I would've pm'd her right away. Fingers crossed. I put photos up in the Chanel thread of 2 gorgeous blushes


----------



## boschicka (Dec 16, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> So glad that you love it! I won't be able to get mine until I see my mom at Christmas, but it's worth the wait! I sent a pm to Shars about the lipstick. Hope she gets it in time!



Yeah, I checked this thread first to see if I should PM anyone before putting it on blast that it was at NM.  Then I found you goobers posting about it in another thread!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Dec 16, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Yeah, I checked this thread first to see if I should PM anyone before putting it on blast that it was at NM.  Then I found you goobers posting about it in another thread!



 That was our decoy!

Did you grab it too? Looks like a real beauty!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 16, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Yeah, I checked this thread first to see if I should PM anyone before putting it on blast that it was at NM.  Then I found you goobers posting about it in another thread!



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  BIG LOUD LAUGH


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 19, 2018)

*Oooooh! 
Givenchy Lunar New Year 2018 ~  Limited Edition Prisme Libre & Le Rouge Lipstick




Jasmine posted this on Dec 22nd, 17. The lippie shade is 305 Égérie.




(happysloths)*


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 19, 2018)

The packaging is gorgeous


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 19, 2018)

It's the most gorgeous lipstick & packaging.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jan 19, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> It's the most gorgeous lipstick & packaging.



I concur! It is absolutely stunning. So happy I was able to grab two


----------



## Monsy (Jan 19, 2018)

I got 2 of the new glosses. they are nice. i am not fan of the packaging. when you pull the wand out tons of product comes out and goes everywhere


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 3, 2018)

Temptalia has swatches of the matte Le Rouge lipsticks


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 3, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Temptalia has swatches of the matte Le Rouge lipsticks



I want one. Thanks


----------



## Monsy (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## elegant-one (Feb 3, 2018)

Monsy said:


> View attachment 63148



Beautiful.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## awickedshape (Feb 15, 2018)

hitchcockblonde said:


> View attachment 63223



Interesting!
I hope this is not going to be one of those ridiculously hard to get LE items


----------



## Shars (Feb 15, 2018)

hitchcockblonde said:


> View attachment 63223



Definitely very interesting.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 15, 2018)

hitchcockblonde said:


> View attachment 63223



Ooh. another highlighter  Gold-ish shades do not look all that good on me but I can't wait to see a swatch.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 20, 2018)

*This is lovely!*


*Givenchy Le Rouge Lipstick 2018 Couture Edition
No. 315 ~ Framboise Velours
$40 ~ on Barney's now*


----------



## Monsy (Feb 20, 2018)

it is stunning


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 20, 2018)

Monsy said:


> View attachment 63283
> 
> it is stunning


*
WOW! Love it!  Do you like the powder too?*


----------



## Monsy (Feb 20, 2018)

yes but it is VERY pastel so only for lighter skin tones


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 20, 2018)

Monsy said:


> View attachment 63283
> 
> 
> it is stunning



So gorgeous! Too bad I already have this shade in different packaging.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 24, 2018)

Welp. 

Eugenia on Instagram: “Your first look at the Bouncy Highlighter from the Givenchy African Light Summer 2018 Collection. Such stunning detail, no? #ommorphia…”


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 24, 2018)

lipstickaddict said:


> So gorgeous! Too bad I already have this shade in different packaging.



YES!!! I saw it & was SO bummed that it was a shade I already have. Boo, why not give us a new shade in that gorgeous packaging! So lazy that they do that


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 24, 2018)

Hey, did anyone get the new pink stick primer??? I'm thinking about it ...even though I'm not a real fan of primers


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 24, 2018)

Givenchy Spring/Summer Collection 2018 - The Face Atelier - The Velvet Life

Couture Outlines, Givenchy Maquillage Printemps 2018 | kleo beaute

[url]http://www.makeup4all.com/givenchy-makeup-collection-for-spring-2018/
[/URL]


----------



## Monsy (Feb 24, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Hey, did anyone get the new pink stick primer??? I'm thinking about it ...even though I'm not a real fan of primers



matte one?  I didn't


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 24, 2018)

Monsy said:


> matte one?  I didn't



I would love to see a review on the duo highlighter cushion compact.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 28, 2018)

*I am so bummed I missed on this one.  
*


(ommorphiabeautybar)


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 28, 2018)

Givenchy is coming to Holt's in April! Thank goodness because up until now it has been really difficult to purchase in Canada.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 28, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I would love to see a review on the duo highlighter cushion compact.


me too


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 12, 2018)

Hubert de Givenchy, French fashion icon, dies aged 91 - BBC News


TIME on Instagram: “French couturier Hubert de Givenchy, a pioneer of ready-to-wear who designed Audrey Hepburn’s little black dress in "Breakfast at…”


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 15, 2018)

M on Instagram: “Лето Givenchy African Light [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=givenchybeauty]#givenchybeauty #givenchymakeup  #beautynews”[/url]


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 15, 2018)

429 Too Many Requests


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 24, 2018)

BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “Все 12 оттенков новых губных помад-кушонов Givenchy Le Rouge Liquide Lipstick.  У новинки мягкий спонж-аппликатор, и жидкая кремовая…”


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 24, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “Все 12 оттенков новых губных помад-кушонов Givenchy Le Rouge Liquide Lipstick.  У новинки мягкий спонж-аппликатор, и жидкая кремовая…”



What! They squirt out the top


----------



## boschicka (Mar 24, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> What! They squirt out the top


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 24, 2018)

boschicka said:


>



LOL, right! That type of product is never appealing to me....too squirty


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 24, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> LOL, right! That type of product is never appealing to me....to squirty


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 24, 2018)

lipstickaddict said:


>





Oh, & it's too not to LOLOLOLOL.....I don't want to flunk my English test professor


----------



## boschicka (Mar 24, 2018)

You kids are killing me! That applicator sponge is killing me...too!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 26, 2018)

BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “Живые фото летней коллекции макияжа Givenchy African Light Makeup Collection Summer 2018. . В коллекцию войдут: .  золотистый…”


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 29, 2018)

Givenchy . Bouncy Highlighter | ommorphia beauty bar


Givenchy 2018 Les Saisons African Light / British Beauty Blogger


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 29, 2018)

M on Instagram: “Новые жидкие помады Givenchy Le Rouge Liquide с аппликатором спонжем и полуматовым финишем. [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=givenchybeauty]#givenchybeauty  #beautynews”[/url]


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 30, 2018)

I don't think I'll be pre-ordering the highlighter


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 30, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Givenchy . Bouncy Highlighter | ommorphia beauty bar
> 
> 
> Givenchy 2018 Les Saisons African Light / British Beauty Blogger



Eh, doesn't look that special. Too yellow for me too. I bought 3 of the Hourglass stick highlighters & I am SOOOO loving them. I've been layering them over Nars Free Soul which I really really love.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 30, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Eh, doesn't look that special. Too yellow for me too. I bought 3 of the Hourglass stick highlighters & I am SOOOO loving them. I've been layering them over Nars Free Soul which I really really love.



Yellow gold works for me but I'm not liking the packaging too much 

Glad you like them! The overwhelming majority of people who posted them on IG received them for free so I've been curious about Champagne Flash.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 30, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Yellow gold works for me but I'm not liking the packaging too much
> 
> Glad you like them! The overwhelming majority of people who posted them on IG received them for free so I've been curious about Champagne Flash.



Champagne is beautiful on! The texture is divine too.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Mar 30, 2018)

I picked up a Givenchy sensuously Mat lipstick. It’s goes on so nicely, not dry feeling at all. And I picked up a few interdit vinyl lip glosses. (How do they come up with these names?)  Also really nice.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 30, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> I picked up a Givenchy sensuously Mat lipstick. It’s goes on so nicely, not dry feeling at all. And I picked up a few interdit vinyl lip glosses. (How do they come up with these names?)  Also really nice.



Ooh, that sounds nice! What shade on the Matte ls?


----------



## Monsy (Mar 30, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> I don't think I'll be pre-ordering the highlighter



it looks meh


----------



## JerseyGirl (Mar 30, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Ooh, that sounds nice! What shade on the Matte ls?



Brun Cachemere. Then I put the gloss over it...


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 30, 2018)

Monsy said:


> it looks meh



I don't like the idea of it drying out if it's not going to be in heavy rotation either


----------



## Monsy (Mar 30, 2018)

I see they have some new skincare like toner , micellar water... up on NM


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 1, 2018)

Givenchy Bouncy Highlighter Review Swatch- Les Saisons 18 African Light

Considering it a bit now
I don't think I can shop from there anyway so maybe if it launches elsewhere


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 7, 2018)

Surprisingly the highlighter is up on NM


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 7, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 63347
> 
> (ommorphiabeautybar)



*So someone may have been able to grab the last tube on NM this week...using a $50 off $100 coupon that was just sitting ignored in my inbox . *


----------



## lipstickaddict (Apr 7, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *So someone may have been able to grab the last tube on NM this week...using a $50 off $100 coupon that was just sitting ignored in my inbox . *



Excellent news! You needed that lipstick!


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 7, 2018)

lipstickaddict said:


> Excellent news! You needed that lipstick!



*I was heart broken when I realized I completely missed it...and shocked to find it available. Happy girl! 
*


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 10, 2018)

@gayalasy on Instagram: “New [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=givenchybouncyhighlighter]#givenchybouncyhighlighter  just tdf The texture is creamy but turns into powder when you put it on! Super nice color! Here is a…”[/url]


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 11, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *I was heart broken when I realized I completely missed it...and shocked to find it available. Happy girl!
> *



YES!!!  You of all peeps needed it


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 11, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> YES!!!  You of all peeps needed it


----------



## Monsy (Apr 13, 2018)

https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/mai...736&P_name=Givenchy&N=306593717&bmUID=mb0yO99


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 13, 2018)

Monsy said:


> https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/mai...736&P_name=Givenchy&N=306593717&bmUID=mb0yO99



Might be nice. I hate pre-orders especially when they're almost a month away.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 16, 2018)

M on Instagram: “Магазинный вестник - лето Givenchy. Все довольно пигментированное. Хайлайтер прикольный - кремовый, пружинит от прикосновения…”


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 20, 2018)

Givenchy Les Saisons 2018 African Light - Bouncy Highlighter, Couture Edition 2018 - The Velvet Life


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 21, 2018)

African Light Gold


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 21, 2018)

Discover The GIVENCHY Les Saisons African Light Swatches - Escentual's Beauty Buzz


----------



## JerseyGirl (Apr 22, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> African Light Gold
> 
> View attachment 63903



Do you like it?


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 23, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> Do you like it?



I haven't tried it on my face yet 
It's a pale gold with a sheen, feels cool on the skin and the highlighter has an unusual scent and a firm but spongy texture


----------



## lipstickaddict (Apr 24, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> I haven't tried it on my face yet
> It's a pale gold with a sheen, feels cool on the skin and the highlighter has an unusual scent and a firm but spongy texture



Thank you for your thoughts!  Other reviews I've read are good too! Its the star of the collection -looks super beautiful. I just bought it from Sephora


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 24, 2018)

lipstickaddict said:


> Thank you!  Other reviews I've read are good too! Its the star of the collection -looks super beautiful. I just bought it from Sephora



Hope you love it!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 30, 2018)

Givenchy African Light Gold Bouncy Highlighter Cooling Jelly Glow Review & Swatches


----------



## Monsy (May 19, 2018)

new primers


----------



## shadowaddict (May 19, 2018)

They look pretty. I hope to see some reviews soon.

However my skin is so weird & finicky. Unless the consensus is thick, greasy, & slimy about a face product it's a guessing game for me.


----------



## Monsy (May 20, 2018)

as i understood launching in fall


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 3, 2018)

This is 40  on Instagram: “@givenchybeauty [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=MidnightSkies]#MidnightSkies  Fall 2018 Collection!   [MENTION=55256]Paola[/MENTION].rondina . . Follow me for makeup and skincare news and updates! ❤ Tag or…”[/url]


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 3, 2018)

This is 40  on Instagram: “@givenchybeauty #MidnightSkies Fall 2018 Collection!   [MENTION=55256]Paola[/MENTION].rondina atuttabellezza . . Follow me for makeup and skincare news and…”


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 3, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> This is 40  on Instagram: “@givenchybeauty [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=MidnightSkies]#MidnightSkies  Fall 2018 Collection!    @[/URL]Paola .rondina atuttabellezza . . Follow me for makeup and skincare news and…”



Whoa!  That is all sparkle & sunshine!


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Jun 4, 2018)

Has anyone tried the Universal Noir lip liner pencil?  I don't think I've ever seen a product like that


----------



## kittycalico (Jun 15, 2018)

Just preordered the Fall quad on Saks.. super pretty.  maybe I should order two so one stays perfect.. haven’t seen the highlighter yet but planning to grab that too


----------



## Monsy (Jun 15, 2018)

PrettyTwisted said:


> Has anyone tried the Universal Noir lip liner pencil?  I don't think I've ever seen a product like that



I have it. it's good especially paired with the noir lipstick


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Jun 15, 2018)

Monsy said:


> I have it. it's good especially paired with the noir lipstick



I ended up getting it and you're right it's really good!  I'm going to use it with the Aliyah lipstick.  I like that the sharpener that comes with it doesn't waste product


----------



## Monsy (Jun 15, 2018)

sorry I was late with my response but so glad you like it


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 20, 2018)

BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “Осенние новинки для лица от Givenchy - 2 жидких хайлайтера Givenchy Teint Couture Radiant Drop Highlighter 2-in-1 и 2 лимитированных…”


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 20, 2018)

BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “Еще новинки для лица от Givenchy - цветокорректирующие праймеры Prisme Primer Color Correcting Primer. . Фото: @maquia.magazine …”


----------



## Monsy (Jun 20, 2018)

I see new primers, that new gold highlighter and the liquid drops


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 20, 2018)

Sugako Kondo on Instagram: “ジバンシイの秋コレはベースも充実。 またもや艶肌が来てるところに ど真ん中を射抜くパウダーやハイライターが。 それぞれゴールドとシマーピンクの ２シェードが用意されています。 リキッドのハイライターは 先端がブラシになったスポイド式で ファンデに混ぜるのにも重ねるのにも便利。…”


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jun 20, 2018)

Their highlighters are stunning.


----------



## toupeemoor (Jun 22, 2018)

What liquid foundation do you like?


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 31, 2018)

This is 40  on Instagram: “Available NOW online at [MENTION=44146]sephora[/MENTION]canada the @givenchybeauty [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=TientCoutureShimmerPowder]#TientCoutureShimmerPowder  in 2 shades. 1. Radient Pink and 2. Radient Gold …”[/url]


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 31, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> This is 40  on Instagram: “Available NOW online at [MENTION=44146]sephora[/MENTION]canada the @givenchybeauty [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=TientCoutureShimmerPowder]#TientCoutureShimmerPowder  in 2 shades. 1. Radient Pink and 2. Radient Gold …”[/url]







Here is the pink one. It is a very light oyster pink. The design is just stunning


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 31, 2018)

lipstickaddict said:


> View attachment 64556
> View attachment 64557
> View attachment 64558
> 
> Here is the pink one. It is a very light oyster pink. The design is just stunning



Lovely! Enjoy it!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 31, 2018)

lipstickaddict said:


> View attachment 64556
> View attachment 64557
> View attachment 64558
> 
> Here is the pink one. It is a very light oyster pink. The design is just stunning



I ordered the pink one  Thanks for the heads up 

Does it have shimmer?


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 31, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I ordered the pink one  Thanks for the heads up
> 
> Does it have shimmer?



Yes, it has a barely perceivable, very subtle shimmer. I haven't swatched it yet but in the sunlight you can see the fair shimmer.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 31, 2018)

thanks to [MENTION=92943]lipstickaddict[/MENTION] I ordered both


----------



## Monsy (Jul 31, 2018)

I also saw liquid ones i think barneys and saks for pre order?


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 31, 2018)

Monsy said:


> thanks to [MENTION=92943]lipstickaddict[/MENTION] I ordered both


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 31, 2018)

lipstickaddict said:


> Yes, it has a barely perceivable, very subtle shimmer. I haven't swatched it yet but in the sunlight you can see the fair shimmer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's soooo gorgeous!!! I LOVE Givenchy....& You!  Thanks for the shimmer update. It looks perfect!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 31, 2018)

Monsy said:


> thanks to  @lipstickaddict  I ordered both



 lol


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 31, 2018)

Monsy said:


> I also saw liquid ones i think barneys and saks for pre order?



The liquid drops? I would love to see swatches.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 1, 2018)

i think i posted them somewhere let me check


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 2, 2018)

I got my pink powder today & it is LOVELY!!!  It's such a pretty...yes, Oyster Pink...good description Lipstickaddict! It's really pretty on. I used it as a highlighter. I thought I read in the description about using it over the face, nah I don't think I would do that. It isn't high bling, but a very elegant highlighter. Perfect.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Aug 2, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I got my pink powder today & it is LOVELY!!!  It's such a pretty...yes, Oyster Pink...good description Lipstickaddict! It's really pretty on. I used it as a highlighter. I thought I read in the description about using it over the face, nah I don't think I would do that. It isn't high bling, but a very elegant highlighter. Perfect.



Yay! So glad you are happy with it! I tried mine too finally. Subtle, but lovely


----------



## Monsy (Aug 2, 2018)

when i tried them i thought "elegant would love them"
they are very subtle, too subtle for me sadly. but they are beautiful


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 2, 2018)

lipstickaddict said:


> Yay! So glad you are happy with it! I tried mine too finally. Subtle, but lovely



I Love it. It was really hard to run my finger across that gorgeous design! Using my finger gave it some pop.



Monsy said:


> when i tried them i thought "elegant would love them"
> they are very subtle, too subtle for me sadly. but they are beautiful



 Awe, really? It looked quite face enhancing on me. That's too bad that you weren't in love with them.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 2, 2018)

Hey, Nordies has the new YSL highlighters up.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 3, 2018)

@makeup_angel8522 on Instagram: “Первая рождественская коллекция GIVENCHY BEAUTY  В коллекции: Матовая губная помада Le Rouge Matte Lipstick $40 Хайлайтер Mystic Glow Wet…”


----------



## boschicka (Aug 4, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> @makeup_angel8522 on Instagram: “Первая рождественская коллекция GIVENCHY BEAUTY  В коллекции: Матовая губная помада Le Rouge Matte Lipstick $40 Хайлайтер Mystic Glow Wet…”



Such pretty packaging...on products I don't want.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 4, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Such pretty packaging...on products I don't want.



Lol Yup!


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 5, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> @makeup_angel8522 on Instagram: “Первая рождественская коллекция GIVENCHY BEAUTY  В коллекции: ������Матовая губная помада Le Rouge Matte Lipstick $40 ������Хайлайтер Mystic Glow Wet…”


*
Lol! I know y'all ain't feelin' it...but I am here for that lippie!
*

*
*


----------



## boschicka (Aug 5, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *
> Lol! I know y'all ain't feelin' it...but I am here for that lippie!**
> *



Well of course we all thought of you when we saw that lippie!


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 6, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Well of course we all thought of you when we saw that lippie!


----------



## Monsy (Aug 6, 2018)

liquid


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 7, 2018)

This is 40  on Instagram: “SNEAK PEEK from [MENTION=9023]suze[/MENTION]ttedaisy of @givenchybeauty Holiday 2018  . .  Follow me for makeup and skincare news and updates!  Tag or DM to…”


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 7, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> This is 40  on Instagram: “SNEAK PEEK from  @suze ttedaisy of @givenchybeauty Holiday 2018  . .  Follow me for makeup and skincare news and updates! 珞 Tag or DM to…”



Stunning!


----------



## Monsy (Sep 7, 2018)

did anyone get liquid highlighters?


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 9, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> This is 40 ������������ on Instagram: “SNEAK PEEK from @suzettedaisy of @givenchybeauty Holiday 2018 ������������ . .  Follow me for makeup and skincare news and updates! ������������ Tag or DM to…”


*
Oooooh. Givenchy killin' it with the lippies! Guerlain was my fav for quite a while...but Givenchy with beautiful packaging, pigmentation and formula...sigh 

eta: Just saw the shade is Carmin Escarpin...Already have it...have to pass *


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 11, 2018)

Maria Taranenko on Instagram: “Рождественская коллекция Mystic Glow, Givenchy поступит в продажу с первого ноября. <<Это ода свету, глоток свежего воздуха и невинность…”


----------



## Monsy (Sep 11, 2018)

stunning


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *
> Oooooh. Givenchy killin' it with the lippies! Guerlain was my fav for quite a while...but Givenchy with beautiful packaging, pigmentation and formula...sigh
> 
> eta: Just saw the shade is Carmin Escarpin...Already have it...have to pass *



I have CE lippie too. Ugh! Why do they do that. Lazy


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 16, 2018)

BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “Givenchy Holiday 2018!  Еще одна лимитированная рождественская палетка Givenchy.  В ней целых 3 яруса:  первый ярус - пудра и румяна;…”

BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “Givenchy Holiday 2018!  Рождественские лимитированные наборы от Givenchy - семицветная нюдовая палетка теней в красивом клатче и набор…”


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 16, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости ������������ on Instagram: “Givenchy Holiday 2018! ������ Еще одна лимитированная рождественская палетка Givenchy. ������ В ней целых 3 яруса: ������ первый ярус - пудра и румяна;…”
> 
> BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости ������������ on Instagram: “Givenchy Holiday 2018! ������ Рождественские лимитированные наборы от Givenchy - семицветная нюдовая палетка теней в красивом клатче и набор…”


*

Ooooh. That iridescent purple lipgloss...*


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 17, 2018)

Spring 2019 

BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “Givenchy Spring 2019!  Ну а пока мы ждем рождественские коллекции, уже подоспела информация и о весне! На фото весенняя коллекция…”


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 18, 2018)

Teint Couture highlighters up on NM and I think the beauty event was extended


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 28, 2018)

Tavia on Instagram: “Givenchy Healthy Glow Powder (edition marbree)  What do you lovelies think?  [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=givenchyhighlighter]#givenchyhighlighter #healthyglowpowder  #givenchymarble…”[/url]


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 3, 2018)

大崎京子 osaki kyoko on Instagram: “#GIVENCHYBEAUTY﻿ [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=CHRISTMAS2018collection]#CHRISTMAS2018collection  は﻿ 聖夜を彩る#mysticglow ﻿ ﻿ #musthave  は、ゴールドピンクに輝く #ミスティックグロウパウダー…”[/url]


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 4, 2018)

Givenchy Shimmery Highlighter on QVC - YouTube


----------



## boschicka (Oct 4, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Givenchy Shimmery Highlighter on QVC - YouTube



Never dreamed of the day Givenchy would be on QVC!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 4, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Never dreamed of the day Givenchy would be on QVC!



I thought it was just me!
I noticed it a while back when I was looking for swatches of the Dahlia Divin skin dew lotion


----------



## Shars (Oct 6, 2018)

Haha. I had the same reaction!!


----------



## Monsy (Oct 7, 2018)

I ordered new holiday highlighter


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 7, 2018)

Monsy said:


> I ordered new holiday highlighter



I have it in my cart but I need a swatch first. Let me know what you think of it my dear.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 7, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Never dreamed of the day Givenchy would be on QVC!



YES!


----------



## Monsy (Oct 7, 2018)

even tho i never watched qvc nor both anything from them i do not think it's bad to see givenchy there. they have to make sales somewhere. their distribution is very limited in the usa. sephora barneys nm mostly ONLINE only. barely anyone has it in store. so how many customers can you reach like that? qvc is the perfect way to target that customer who has money and buys from home (and mostly is older no offense anyone)


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 7, 2018)

Monsy said:


> even tho i never watched qvc nor both anything from them i do not think it's bad to see givenchy there. they have to make sales somewhere. their distribution is very limited in the usa. sephora barneys nm mostly ONLINE only. barely anyone has it in store. so how many customers can you reach like that? qvc is the perfect way to target that customer who has money and buys from home (and mostly is older no offense anyone)



True.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 8, 2018)

Beautydepartament on Instagram: “Рождественская коллекция макияжа Givenchy Mystic Glow Makeup Collection Holiday 2018 1. рассыпчатая пудра Prisme Libre 5 Satin Blanc,…”


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 9, 2018)

Givenchy . Teint Couture Shimmer Powder & Radiant Drop | ommorphia beauty bar


----------



## Monsy (Oct 10, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I have it in my cart but I need a swatch first. Let me know what you think of it my dear.


should be here today. I will let you know


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 10, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Givenchy . Teint Couture Shimmer Powder & Radiant Drop | ommorphia beauty bar



I thought I already bought this in the pink shade? Is this really new? LOL


----------



## Monsy (Oct 10, 2018)

it's the same one you bought


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 10, 2018)

From Holiday 

Givenchy Mystic Pink Mystic Glow Powder Review & Swatches


----------



## Monsy (Oct 10, 2018)

It's less pigmented than the previous two released and more sheer with pronounced shimmer. Texture is dryer and more stiff. It's not bad but i feel the previous two were better quality


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 11, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Tavia on Instagram: “Givenchy Healthy Glow Powder (edition marbree)


----------



## Monsy (Oct 11, 2018)

I like it


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 12, 2018)

*Midnight Skies ~ Fall 2018

*














(ommorphiabeautybar)


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 13, 2018)

Love that nail polish color! Has anyone tried their polish? Any thoughts?


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 19, 2018)

Shimmery Gold Teint Couture highlighter


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 19, 2018)

Holiday 

Косметика on Instagram: “Рождество @givenchybeauty вроде бы ничего особенного мы не видим, Но. Такая красивая пудра и по оформлению и по мерцанию  вы носите такие…”

Ludmila on Instagram: “#givenchy [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=givenchychristmas]#givenchychristmas #bblog #bblog ger #beautyblog #beautyblog ger #бблог #бблогер #бьютиблог #бьютиблогер  #mysticglowpowder…”[/url]

 Надежда   on Instagram: “Хочу показать очередное сокровище от Givenchy, на этот раз из рождественской коллекции макияжа Mystic Glow, которую креативный арт-директор…”

Наталья г. Москва on Instagram: “Givenchy Le Rouge Lipstick 306 Carmin Escarpin Губная помада- ещё один представитель рождественской коллекции Givenchy Mystic Glow 2018.…”


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 19, 2018)

^That is so weird, because my lipstick in the rose gold case says 307 Grenat Initie


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 19, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> ^That is so weird, because my lipstick in the rose gold case says 307 Grenat Initie


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 19, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> ^That is so weird, because my lipstick in the rose gold case says 307 Grenat Initie



*I think there are two lipsticks in the rose gold LE case. Smart on Givenchy's part because CE was releases in another LE case, that some of us already have. *


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 19, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *I think there are two lipsticks in the rose gold LE case. Smart on Givenchy's part because CE was releases in another LE case, that some of us already have. *



LOL, well it just confuses the heck out of me


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 23, 2018)

Beautylovert on Instagram: “Givenchy Mystic pink #givenchy#givenchymakeup#givenchycosmetics#sephora#givenchyhighlighter…”


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 24, 2018)

BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “Givenchy Spring 2019!  Весенняя коллекция макияжа Givenchy The Power of Color Spring 2019 в представлении самого Николя Деженна! Очень…”


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 24, 2018)

Maria Taranenko on Instagram: “Помучаю еще немного французским. Именно на нем арт-директор Givenchy Николя Деженн представляет февральскую новинку бренда - линию помады-…”


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 24, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Maria Taranenko on Instagram: “Помучаю еще немного французским. Именно на нем арт-директор Givenchy Николя Деженн представляет февральскую новинку бренда - линию помады-…”



I see where it says Rose Perfecto. I wonder if that is the one with the pink casing? I already own RP. I love the lipstick. I think he said something about PH balance & moisture


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 24, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “Givenchy Spring 2019!  Весенняя коллекция макияжа Givenchy The Power of Color Spring 2019 в представлении самого Николя Деженна! Очень…”



Those cases!  I feel like I already own the peachy pink blush shown there.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 24, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I see where it says Rose Perfecto. I wonder if that is the one with the pink casing? I already own RP. I love the lipstick. I think he said something about PH balance & moisture



I guess it's like Rouge Revelateur in how the pigmentation shows up


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 24, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> I guess it's like Rouge Revelateur in how the pigmentation shows up


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 24, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> I guess it's like Rouge Revelateur in how the pigmentation shows up



That's interesting. Thanks


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 24, 2018)

Givenchy is so lazy...they keep regurgitating the same old shades. I saw a "new" lip bag with shades that have been around awhile. Why not something new!


----------



## boschicka (Oct 24, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Givenchy is so lazy...they keep regurgitating the same old shades. I saw a "new" lip bag with shades that have been around awhile. Why not something new!



Preach!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 24, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Preach!



  What is wrong with them. Don't bother me with recycled shades LOLOL


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 26, 2018)

@zeus2012judy2003 on Instagram: “#givenchyfall2018#givenchyeyeshadow#givenchymidnightskies#givenchylapalette”


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 27, 2018)

Tavia on Instagram: “Upcoming review of @givenchybeauty [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=marbleedition]#marbleedition  Highlighter  Swipe left for a video swatch  #givenchymarblehighlighter  #givenchymakeup…”[/url]


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 5, 2018)

VOCE編集部 on Instagram: “#ジバンシイ の #春新色 ﻿ ﻿ 1/4に発売される、 [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=GIVENCHY]#GIVENCHY  の春新色スクープです﻿ テーマは「SPRING OF COLOR」。﻿ 虹の色彩で楽しむ、春の訪れを感じるコレクションです。﻿ 澄んだ空に輝く虹の力強い色彩にインスパイアされ、﻿…”[/url]


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 5, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> VOCE編集部 on Instagram: “#ジバンシイ の #春新色 ??????﻿ ﻿ 1/4に発売される、 [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=GIVENCHY]#GIVENCHY  の春新色スクープです??????﻿ テーマは「SPRING OF COLOR」。﻿ 虹の色彩で楽しむ、春の訪れを感じるコレクションです。﻿ 澄んだ空に輝く虹の力強い色彩にインスパイアされ、﻿…”[/url]



Not sure about the two toned liner thing...


----------



## boschicka (Nov 5, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> Not sure about the two toned liner thing...


I was planning to buy the blue/green b/c I love the colors, but I'm certain I'll look like an idiot if I try to use it the way they are proposing.  I'll make up my own rules for it.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 5, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I was planning to buy the blue/green b/c I love the colors, but I'm certain I'll look like an idiot if I try to use it the way they are proposing.  I'll make up my own rules for it.



Yes they are pretty colors!! I know I’ll turn it into a disaster so it’s better if I stay away.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 10, 2018)

BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “Givenchy New!  У @givenchybeauty тоже скоро выйдут отдельные цветные крышечки для губных помад My Rouge Givenchy.  На данный момент…”


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 10, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> VOCE編集部 on Instagram: “#ジバンシイ の #春新色 李﻿ ﻿ 1/4に発売される、 #GIVENCHY  の春新色スクープです﻿ テーマは「SPRING OF COLOR」。﻿ 虹の色彩で楽しむ、春の訪れを感じるコレクションです。﻿ 澄んだ空に輝く虹の力強い色彩にインスパイアされ、﻿…”



I must have the 2 lipsticks unless they are repackaged shades. But, they are so pretty maybe I'll get them anyway lol


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 14, 2018)

London Style, Beauty & Travel on Instagram: “[Givenchy Holiday 2018 - Mystic Glow Wet and Dry Powder Highlight] Вот если с обычным нанесением кистью мне все понятно, и смотрится…”


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 4, 2018)

*2019 Lunar / Chinese New Year



vs. 2018 collection


(chicprofile)

Hmmmm...different, but similar...sigh*


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 4, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *2019 Lunar / Chinese New Year
> View attachment 65396
> 
> 
> ...



It looks the same to me


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 4, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *2019 Lunar / Chinese New Year
> View attachment 65396
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I guess if someone missed last year’s edition and was really upset...


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 4, 2018)

So it's not quite the same red packaging but it's so close that if I didn't have my contacts in, I would say it's pretty close to the same design & color 

What is the name of the new lipstick? I have 3 of that lipstick from last year lol


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 4, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> So it's not quite the same red packaging but it's so close that if I didn't have my contacts in, I would say it's pretty close to the same design & color
> 
> What is the name of the new lipstick? I have 3 of that lipstick from last year lol



Lol

Not sure of the shade name, I just saw it earlier and noticed it was matte

BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “Givenchy Chinese New Year 2019!  У @givenchybeauty  в честь китайского Нового года выходит лимитированная мини-коллекция макияжа. В нее…”


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 5, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> It looks the same to me



*I think the "blossom" design is a larger print pattern with thin black slash lines. No black in last year's design. 
Shade 325 ~ Rouge Fetiche ~ Warm Red. Not sure about finish. 

I had a heck of a time getting last year's release. The 2019 design is so similar, I think I may to skip. But don't hold me to that... I love the Givenchy lip formula 
*


----------



## lipstickaddict (Dec 5, 2018)

The Chinese New Year Givenchy collection is up on Sephora Canada and USA. It is officially not supposed to release until Dec 14th but I think there was a glitch on Sephora Canada and it was released yesterday.  I bought the lipstick


----------



## lipstickaddict (Dec 5, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> So it's not quite the same red packaging but it's so close that if I didn't have my contacts in, I would say it's pretty close to the same design & color
> 
> What is the name of the new lipstick? I have 3 of that lipstick from last year lol



The new lipstick is Rouge Fetiche 325. I had to buy it for collecting purposes


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 5, 2018)

lipstickaddict said:


> The Chinese New Year Givenchy collection is up on Sephora Canada and USA. It is officially not supposed to release until Dec 14th but I think there was a glitch on Sephora Canada and it was released yesterday.  I bought the lipstick



* You know, I thought of you when I saw this release! How are you?!?

 LOL! I just added it to my  list. Upon closer inspection of said list...I noticed that almost all the lippies in my list are Givenchy.*


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 5, 2018)

lipstickaddict said:


> The new lipstick is Rouge Fetiche 325. I had to buy it for collecting purposes


There you are! I haven't seen you on much so I was missing you  I guess I'll have to be it for the same reason lol.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 5, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> * You know, I thought of you when I saw this release! How are you?!?
> 
> LOL! I just added it to my  list. Upon closer inspection of said list...I noticed that almost all the lippies in my list are Givenchy.*


 Eh, I know that I'll still get it. I love the Givenchy lipsticks. I love Armani lipsticks too...very much. Armani makes amazing reds.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 5, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Lol
> 
> Not sure of the shade name, I just saw it earlier and noticed it was matte
> 
> BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “Givenchy Chinese New Year 2019!  У @givenchybeauty  в честь китайского Нового года выходит лимитированная мини-коллекция макияжа. В нее…”


Thank you AWS!  YAY! I love matte lipsticks.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 5, 2018)

Hey Bosch...what's shakin friend


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 5, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Eh, I know that I'll still get it. I love the Givenchy lipsticks. I love Armani lipsticks too...very much. Armani makes amazing reds.



*Ugh...I was quoting and responding to [MENTION=92943]lipstickaddict[/MENTION] ! But as per usual the quote dropped off...You know I love you too  *


----------



## boschicka (Dec 5, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Hey Bosch...what's shakin friend



Hey, Darling!  Not much.  I've been up to shenanigans.  How about you?


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 5, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Ugh...I was quoting and responding to  @lipstickaddict  ! But as per usual the quote dropped off...You know I love you too  *



I cried I was so devastated ................... Yes my dear & I LOVE you too


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 5, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Hey, Darling!  Not much.  I've been up to shenanigans.  How about you?


HA! Shenanigans are so much fun. Same here lol. Making cards, cleaning & shopping


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 6, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> HA! Shenanigans are so much fun. Same here lol. Making cards, cleaning & shopping


*
 I am playing holiday hooky from work tomorrow, so today is my Friday 

And hubs is out of town til tomorrow evening. I get lots done when he is outta my way  I am taking next Friday off too 

**My shenanigans will include: Cleaning, dekrappifying (huge goodwill donation), shopping, shopping, shopping, wine and decorating the tree *


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 6, 2018)

BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “Givenchy Spring 2019!  Все 8 оттенков новых бальзамов для губ @givenchybeauty Rose Perfecto.  Новинка совмещает в себе великолепный уход…”

BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “Givenchy Spring 2019!  В дополнение к предыдущему посту - свотчи новых бальзамов для губ  @givenchybeauty  Rose Perfecto.  Новинка…”


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 6, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *
> I am playing holiday hooky from work tomorrow, so today is my Friday
> 
> And hubs is out of town til tomorrow evening. I get lots done when he is outta my way  I am taking next Friday off too
> ...


Whoa, Bosch & I are coming to your house!!!! That's like the best list of shenanigans ever!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 6, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “Givenchy Spring 2019!  Все 8 оттенков новых бальзамов для губ @givenchybeauty Rose Perfecto.  Новинка совмещает в себе великолепный уход…”
> 
> BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “Givenchy Spring 2019!  В дополнение к предыдущему посту - свотчи новых бальзамов для губ  @givenchybeauty  Rose Perfecto.  Новинка…”



Those are SOOOOOO BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!! They are candy to me.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Dec 6, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> * You know, I thought of you when I saw this release! How are you?!?
> 
> LOL! I just added it to my  list. Upon closer inspection of said list...I noticed that almost all the lippies in my list are Givenchy.*



 Awww! Thank you! I am well. Just had my head down grading a gazillion essays these past few months. 
Givenchy is tops! Love it ( along with Armani There was a mini Givenchy holiday set I was able to snag on Sephora Canada with 6 of the rouge lipsticks. Love it. Hope all is well for you!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Dec 6, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> There you are! I haven't seen you on much so I was missing you  I guess I'll have to be it for the same reason lol.



 Life has been pretty crazy! I've been missing all of you lovely ladies too! 
Do you have Rouge fetiche? I'm sure it will be a beautiful red! It sold out on Sephora Canada already so grab it up fast when it launches if you want it! I will try to post a real life pic of the two when mine comes to see the packaging side by side. Hope you are well!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 6, 2018)

lipstickaddict said:


> Life has been pretty crazy! I've been missing all of you lovely ladies too!
> Do you have Rouge fetiche? I'm sure it will be a beautiful red! It sold out on Sephora Canada already so grab it up fast when it launches if you want it! I will try to post a real life pic of the two when mine comes to see the packaging side by side. Hope you are well!


Yes I do lol. I'm so happy you were able to get it. Thanks hun!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 14, 2018)

lipstickaddict said:


> The Chinese New Year Givenchy collection is up on Sephora Canada and USA. It is officially not supposed to release until Dec 14th but I think there was a glitch on Sephora Canada and it was released yesterday.  I bought the lipstick


I got it I got it I got it I got up at 6:30am & there it was. I thought I already had that shade, but nope so it's good.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Dec 14, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I got it I got it I got it I got up at 6:30am & there it was. I thought I already had that shade, but nope so it's good.



Yay! So glad you got it! Mine finally arrived today! I will post a comparison pic tomorrow when the lighting is decent. You will love it!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 14, 2018)

lipstickaddict said:


> Yay! So glad you got it! Mine finally arrived today! I will post a comparison pic tomorrow when the lighting is decent. You will love it!


Squeals with excitement lol. That's so sweet of you my friend


----------



## lipstickaddict (Dec 15, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Squeals with excitement lol. That's so sweet of you my friend






Same but different This year's is on the right. I absolutely love the lipstick and the packaging is stunning. Yay!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 15, 2018)

lipstickaddict said:


> View attachment 65501
> 
> 
> Same but different This year's is on the right. I absolutely love the lipstick and the packaging is stunning. Yay!


Stunning as always! Thank you so much. Mine shipped right after I ordered it.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 16, 2018)

lipstickaddict said:


> View attachment 65501
> 
> 
> Same but different This year's is on the right. I absolutely love the lipstick and the packaging is stunning. Yay!





elegant-one said:


> Stunning as always! Thank you so much. Mine shipped right after I ordered it.



Gorgeous! Can either of you tell me if this lipstick contains BHT?


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 16, 2018)

Winthrop44 said:


> Gorgeous! Can either of you tell me if this lipstick contains BHT?


Hey! I didn't get mine yet but happy to tell you when I do  Tracking says Tues but it might be tomorrow.

*UPDATE - it's coming today!*


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 17, 2018)

Winthrop44 said:


> Gorgeous! Can either of you tell me if this lipstick contains BHT?



It does have BHT


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 17, 2018)

The 





elegant-one said:


> It does have BHT



Bummer. But thanks very much for checking for me!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 17, 2018)

Winthrop44 said:


> The
> 
> Bummer. But thanks very much for checking for me!


 Anything for you


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 17, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Anything for you


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 15, 2019)

*And....my lust list for LE Givenchy goodness continues to grow!  

Givenchy Prisme Libre and Le Rouge Limited Edition ~ Spring/Summer 2019
*



(1beautynews.ru)


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 16, 2019)

*Givenchy Beauty Chinese New Year ~  Edition 2109*







*#325 ~ Rouge Fétiche

*(britishbeautyblogger)


----------



## Monsy (Jan 16, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *And....my lust list for LE Givenchy goodness continues to grow!
> 
> Givenchy Prisme Libre and Le Rouge Limited Edition ~ Spring/Summer 2019
> *
> ...



I wonder what is the shade of prisme libre?


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 16, 2019)

I just bought this on Sephora.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 17, 2019)

And then this morning I got this one & snag a free 750 points in the new tiers program.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 17, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> And then this morning I got this one & snag a free 750 points in the new tiers program.



Packaging is beautiful. Sadly the colors are not for me. I hope you love both of them!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 17, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Packaging is beautiful. Sadly the colors are not for me. I hope you love both of them!


Awe, you don't do reds? I'm pretty sure they are coming out with a whole new range of shades in this one.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 7, 2019)

new lip stuff new concealer and foundation


----------



## Monsy (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## JerseyGirl (Feb 26, 2019)

Monsy said:


> View attachment 65811
> 
> 
> View attachment 65812



That looks like some serious glow.


----------



## SandraVB79 (Apr 27, 2019)

Hello,

Has anyone tried the gloss interdit vinyl in Vibrant Blue?
What colour does it show up at on the lips?
Thanks!


----------



## Monsy (May 8, 2019)

anyone getting new marble bronzers?


----------



## elegant-one (May 8, 2019)

Monsy said:


> anyone getting new marble bronzers?


They look really really pretty! I was tempted.


----------



## Alysse011 (May 9, 2019)

I didn't realize they were coming out with new bronzers. I love the healthy glow bronzer.  I'm on my second.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 19, 2019)

*Oooh! More Chinese New Year...*

*



*

*p.s. I have a confession. I kind of passed on the 2019 lippie ...until a couple weeks ago, when it was in the Sephora sale section with an additional 20% off.  *


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 20, 2019)

Hey,20% off....no reason to hide! How do you like it?


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 31, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> Hey,20% off....no reason to hide! How do you like it?


*
I have yet to wear it. It sits proudly next to my other LE Givenchy. I just love the packaging *


----------



## Monsy (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## elegant-one (Jan 27, 2020)

Nice! I just bought all 3 of the Givenchy Gardens lipsticks with the pretty kind of floral  design cases. I also bought the blush.


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Jan 28, 2020)

elegant-one said:


> Nice! I just bought all 3 of the Givenchy Gardens lipsticks with the pretty kind of floral  design cases. I also bought the blush.




Ooh where were you able to find all 3? I was only able to get Sparkling Peony and the blush from Nordstrom


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 28, 2020)

Anahita Balsara said:


> Ooh where were you able to find all 3? I was only able to get Sparkling Peony and the blush from Nordstrom


Neiman's. Lily is really hard to get. I love that blush especially the lighter shade as a highlight.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 29, 2020)

I got their new tinted moisturizer will report back


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 28, 2020)

*Oh!...Hellooooo 

Givenchy Beauty Spring Gardens 2020
Le Rouge ~ Sparkling Peony, Sparkling Poppy and Sparkling Lily *



















(britishbeautyblogger)


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 28, 2020)

I own all three of those lipstick shades! They are very pretty on and that shimmer is only a top coat and wears off the lipstick in the tube after a couple applications. The cases are super beautiful.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 11, 2020)

*Sigh...Givenchy. More of Spring Gardens *
















*(ommorphiabeautybar)*


----------



## boschicka (Mar 11, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Sigh...Givenchy. More of Spring Gardens *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty cases. I'm sad I can't rock those lipstick colors.
You buying any?


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 11, 2020)

boschicka said:


> Pretty cases. I'm sad I can't rock those lipstick colors. You buying any?



 *That none of the colors work for you. I have Poppy on my lust list, but...I am on a no buy for lippies.*


----------



## boschicka (Mar 11, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *That none of the colors work for you. I have Poppy on my lust list, but...I am on a no buy for lippies.*


 for both of us! Such victims!


----------

